# March 37 BFP Madness - 151 MARCH TESTERS!!



## Bellydreams

Hi Ladies,

Let us know your testing date and we can pass the March TWW time!

Sorry to hear AF is visiting - All the best for next month:
MrsA :hugs: - Buddysmum :hugs: - KayD1025 :hugs: - Pinklisa28 :hugs:
Doodlegirl :hugs: - LadyDi :hugs: - Stewie_G :hugs:
KatyR :hugs: - Lazydaisys :hugs: - Sprite30 :hugs:
Pixiemama :hugs: - Moreta :hugs: - Friskyfish :hugs:
Dynamicmae :hugs: - Lcgoodac :hugs:
Wilsmom :hugs: - MItoDC :hugs: - Shea2653 :hugs:
Vri :hugs: - NewMrsJones :hugs: - Bellydreams :hugs:
Toffee87 :hugs: - Lovepink :hugs: - 291 :hugs:
..Marie.. :hugs: - Zelly1 :hugs: - BabyHopeG :hugs:
Mouse_chicky :hugs: - Lilmissmup :hugs: - Kno :hugs:
Jaspergold :hugs: - Angelgirl4573 :hugs: - Brismommy :hugs:
DHBH0930 :hugs: - Bonjo808 :hugs: - Lovepink81 :hugs:
StrawBerry2 :hugs: - Missscotia :hugs: - MrsLemon :hugs:
Shasha :hugs: - ClandestineTX :hugs: - Rhiannon240 :hugs:
JessiBear1992 :hugs: - Babyrogers :hugs: - Twiggers :hugs:
Sallyhansen76 :hugs: - Essie0828 :hugs: - Babyboop :hugs:
Amcolecchi :hugs: - Kesh89 :hugs: - NDTaber9211 :hugs:
Toothfairy26 :hugs: - Electricat :hugs: - SloppyJoe :hugs:
Baby4me2013 :hugs: - Luvthejourney :hugs: - FTMommy01 :hugs:
Gohan3117 :hugs: - Prowife :hugs: - Rach.jay :hugs:
Klandagi :hugs: - Jsmom88 :hugs: - Bubbles1013 :hugs:
Sprite30 2nd :hugs: - Doodlegirl 2nd :hugs: - Flannelsheets :hugs:
Dannixo :hugs: - Deedeedee :hugs: - KayD1025 :hugs:
Waiting4Damon :hugs: - Lisa_84 :hugs:

Big congratulations:
:bfp: TandB :happydance:
:bfp: Rockinmomtobe :happydance:
:bfp: Missjenn :happydance:
:bfp: Berniegroves :happydance:
:bfp: Mimomma :happydance:
:bfp: Ginny83 :happydance:
:bfp: Mumofone25 :happydance:
:bfp: Babysaa :happydance: 
:bfp: Wanabe mum :happydance:
:bfp: Catydid :happydance:
:bfp: Missjennakate :happydance:
:bfp: Swatipunshi :happydance:
:bfp: Stephaniexx :happydance:
:bfp: NSN2013 :happydance:
:bfp: Gaboo :happydance:
:bfp: Cbeebies :happydance:
:bfp: Dnt813 :happydance:
:bfp: Excited4first :happydance:
:bfp: Mowat :happydance:
:bfp: Scarlett P :happydance:
:bfp: Try2findbaby :happydance:
:bfp: Jerseygirl11 :happydance:
:bfp: Chelsealynnb :happydance:
:bfp: Wann :happydance:
:bfp: Ravenrose :happydance:
:bfp: Girlibird :happydance:
:bfp: Perplexed :happydance:
:bfp: KatyR :happydance:
:bfp: Hopin4Abump :happydance:
:bfp: Sshylady :happydance:
:bfp: Sunshinemom01 :happydance:
:bfp: Wilsmom :happydance:
:bfp: Ready2bmum :happydance:
:bfp: Galvanbaby :happydance:
:bfp: Pizzawagon :happydance:

Sorry for your loss:
:sadangel: Shellideaks :hugs:
:sadangel: Poppy144 :hugs:

Missing update from:
Darlingdiva, Flower Lily, Latrying, JaimieKaye, Natjenson, Kerjack, Nightnurse, Puggyflump, 01k204, Kris80, Unexpected3, DazzlingDanie, KitteyKat2010, Chelsealu, Justagiraffe, Mummy2Lexi, EiffelBebe, Ttc_zgrimes, Mustbemadbaby, Zizzle, Mii, Jaspergold, Strongerdust, Brookettc3, Kissmequick, Andrea28, Missmom, Sharan, Leftwonderin, Jenna132, Impatientone, Heelsgirl, Jay900, Lemondrops, AshNTom, Izanamie, MrsA (2nd March date), Soon2bGorda, Tundralife2, Chickyfluff82, Skywalker, Burtch, Sixtwelve09, Jessthemess, Deemarie1223, Barbikins, Prettyjen82, PixieQ, Aliciaa, 2012bebe, Misscalais, Tulip11, HockeyWife86, Chirpywife, Pipsbabybean & Misslmxxx.

All the best ladies!!! :bfp: for all


----------



## girlibird

Well mine should be march 01st, currently on cd11..

Hoping n preying I don't get another wacky cycle.

Last period started on dec 16th on cd 28 n 29 I had sharp stabbing pains
Cd42 I started to have a strange brown goo period, which stayed the same,very light.

Since this cycle on cd7 I've had lower back ache, extreme fatigue, but unable to sleep, dull headaches n been very wet sorry tmi lol..

Thought maybe I was indeed pregnant, but not going too test till hen next af due..


----------



## Bellydreams

Welcome Girlibird!!

All the best for March testing! Your symptoms sound promising, I the same last month and got a faint BFP but sadly it ended in a chemical. :cry:


----------



## jessthemess

Put me down for March 28th pretty please. Good luck to us all!


----------



## tulip11

Hi can I join your thread ?


----------



## babysaa

Wow, this is the earliest I've seen a thread start for the next month, BUT thank god!!! Gives us something to talk about while we wait :happydance:
Would love to join the group, I'm not sure when I'm due just yet started AF yesterday but will probably be sometime the weekend of March 9th.

January was a great month, started using digital opk and got 3days of positive. Was a little disappointed when she showed up yesterday I felt 98% sure it was going to be my month. I was also 4 days late which never happens to me but that was all because I started taking B50 complex, which I have now stopped. Shouldn't never have started it.

With each new month I look forward to a fresh new start, can't wait to see this thread get going and hopefully lots of BFP next month.


----------



## Bellydreams

jessthemess said:


> Put me down for March 28th pretty please. Good luck to us all!

Welcome Jessthemess!! Such a cute name!!

All the best for the month!!


----------



## Bellydreams

tulip11 said:


> Hi can I join your thread ?

Sure can Tulip11, I was hoping Feb was your month but I have a good feeling March is going to be marvelous!!

What date do you want to put down, obviously I can change later if need be?


----------



## Latrying

hi ladies! I would like to join please... Hi again TULIP!

I had my last Clomid last night... I will be testing on DH's birthday 6 March - hopefully a good omen!

PLease will you put me down for 6 March Bellydreams?


----------



## Bellydreams

babysaa said:


> Wow, this is the earliest I've seen a thread start for the next month, BUT thank god!!! Gives us something to talk about while we wait :happydance:
> Would love to join the group, I'm not sure when I'm due just yet started AF yesterday but will probably be sometime the weekend of March 9th.
> 
> January was a great month, started using digital opk and got 3days of positive. Was a little disappointed when she showed up yesterday I felt 98% sure it was going to be my month. I was also 4 days late which never happens to me but that was all because I started taking B50 complex, which I have now stopped. Shouldn't never have started it.
> 
> With each new month I look forward to a fresh new start, can't wait to see this thread get going and hopefully lots of BFP next month.

The 9th it is Babysaa! Just update me once you ovulate and I will change it! All the best!

I know this is early but Feb is a shorter month and for girls like us who are out early need all the preoccupation distraction we can get!!

Your month in Jan sounds like mine, I got a faint BFP though but then AF the next day :cry:. 

What is B50 complex?


----------



## girlibird

Wow looks a good thread. Well just done another opk and again it's positive, but still too early as I have 33 . Longest 35 day cycles? 

So looks like I am bedding tonight they have been positive since cd7 grrr


----------



## Bellydreams

girlibird said:


> Wow looks a good thread. Well just done another opk and again it's positive, but still too early as I have 33 . Longest 35 day cycles?
> 
> So looks like I am bedding tonight they have been positive since cd7 grrr

Maybe you'll ovulate early?!?

I don't like my long cycles for TTC, so much waiting!! I also seem to sometimes have a surge when I don't ovulate then a second surge when I do, it can be mighty deceiving and frustrating! All the best with getting busy!!


----------



## tulip11

Hi Bellydreams I ill let you know about my date later on after when ovulation ill be confirmed. Thanks .


----------



## Latrying

may I join please?


----------



## tulip11

Hi Latrying how are you doing hun ?


----------



## doodlegirl

Hello ladies, can I join in? I am testing 3rd March. TTC second cycle. 

Good luck to you all with getting your :bfp:


----------



## bonjo808

I'll go ahead and join for March as I'm pretty certain I'm out for Feb.

Can you put me down for March 9th.


----------



## Bellydreams

tulip11 said:


> Hi Bellydreams I ill let you know about my date later on after when ovulation ill be confirmed. Thanks .

No problems Tulip!!


----------



## Bellydreams

Latrying said:


> may I join please?

Sure can, do you have a date for testing in mind?


----------



## Bellydreams

doodlegirl said:


> Hello ladies, can I join in? I am testing 3rd March. TTC second cycle.
> 
> Good luck to you all with getting your :bfp:

Welcome Doodlegirl, hoping March is your month!


----------



## Bellydreams

bonjo808 said:


> I'll go ahead and join for March as I'm pretty certain I'm out for Feb.
> 
> Can you put me down for March 9th.

Welcome Bonjo808, maybe March will be your magic month!! All the best!


----------



## babysaa

Bellydreams said:


> babysaa said:
> 
> 
> Wow, this is the earliest I've seen a thread start for the next month, BUT thank god!!! Gives us something to talk about while we wait :happydance:
> Would love to join the group, I'm not sure when I'm due just yet started AF yesterday but will probably be sometime the weekend of March 9th.
> 
> January was a great month, started using digital opk and got 3days of positive. Was a little disappointed when she showed up yesterday I felt 98% sure it was going to be my month. I was also 4 days late which never happens to me but that was all because I started taking B50 complex, which I have now stopped. Shouldn't never have started it.
> 
> With each new month I look forward to a fresh new start, can't wait to see this thread get going and hopefully lots of BFP next month.
> 
> The 9th it is Babysaa! Just update me once you ovulate and I will change it! All the best!
> 
> I know this is early but Feb is a shorter month and for girls like us who are out early need all the preoccupation distraction we can get!!
> 
> Your month in Jan sounds like mine, I got a faint BFP though but then AF the next day :cry:.
> 
> What is B50 complex?Click to expand...

B50 complex is a vitamin that is suppose to help you ovulate early, any B vitamin and I chose the complex one as it has all the B vitamins in it. I have a 30-31 day cycle and I usually O around cycle days 19-21 so it's not a long LP so I decided to try it last month, big mistake made me late and made my cycle to 34 days. I did not O earlier but that could be because I started it on CD10. Either way, I won't be taking it anymore I was so disappointed when AF showed up :growlmad:


----------



## PizzaWagon

Put me down for March 29th, please. :)


----------



## Latrying

tulip11 said:


> Hi Latrying how are you doing hun ?

Just finished clomid so waiting to ovulate, quite anxious... and you doll?:hugs:


----------



## Latrying

Bellydreams said:


> Latrying said:
> 
> 
> may I join please?
> 
> Sure can, do you have a date for testing in mind?Click to expand...

Thanks BellyDreams... you can put me up for 2March :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## tulip11

Latrying said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Latrying how are you doing hun ?
> 
> Just finished clomid so waiting to ovulate, quite anxious... and you doll?:hugs:Click to expand...

Af is going to finish. Today we ill get DH SA results hope for the best. My progesterone level came out to be 27 GP said it should be 30 or above it. After SA results may be she ill refer me to fertility specialist and according to her may be they ill keep me on fertility drugs. GL hun :hugs:


----------



## Bellydreams

babysaa said:


> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babysaa said:
> 
> 
> Wow, this is the earliest I've seen a thread start for the next month, BUT thank god!!! Gives us something to talk about while we wait :happydance:
> Would love to join the group, I'm not sure when I'm due just yet started AF yesterday but will probably be sometime the weekend of March 9th.
> 
> January was a great month, started using digital opk and got 3days of positive. Was a little disappointed when she showed up yesterday I felt 98% sure it was going to be my month. I was also 4 days late which never happens to me but that was all because I started taking B50 complex, which I have now stopped. Shouldn't never have started it.
> 
> With each new month I look forward to a fresh new start, can't wait to see this thread get going and hopefully lots of BFP next month.
> 
> The 9th it is Babysaa! Just update me once you ovulate and I will change it! All the best!
> 
> I know this is early but Feb is a shorter month and for girls like us who are out early need all the preoccupation distraction we can get!!
> 
> Your month in Jan sounds like mine, I got a faint BFP though but then AF the next day :cry:.
> 
> What is B50 complex?Click to expand...
> 
> B50 complex is a vitamin that is suppose to help you ovulate early, any B vitamin and I chose the complex one as it has all the B vitamins in it. I have a 30-31 day cycle and I usually O around cycle days 19-21 so it's not a long LP so I decided to try it last month, big mistake made me late and made my cycle to 34 days. I did not O earlier but that could be because I started it on CD10. Either way, I won't be taking it anymore I was so disappointed when AF showed up :growlmad:Click to expand...

Makes sense now. Sorry it didn't work out for you though :flower:

I'm trying to increase my CM this month so drinking grapefruit juice (1 glass a day) and taking evening primrose oil. Hoping it works, also bought Preseed just in case. Trying to do all I can this month to make it happen so shall wait to see if any of it works!


----------



## Bellydreams

PizzaWagon said:


> Put me down for March 29th, please. :)

Welcome PizzaWagon!! Hmm why am I craving pizza all of a sudden :winkwink:


----------



## puggyflump

Hi, can I join please. I'm just starting month 3 of TTC and will be testing March 5th. 4 days before my birthday so would be a wonderful to get a :bfp: 
Tons of :dust: for us all


----------



## Bellydreams

puggyflump said:


> Hi, can I join please. I'm just starting month 3 of TTC and will be testing March 5th. 4 days before my birthday so would be a wonderful to get a :bfp:
> Tons of :dust: for us all

Welcome Puggyflump! Hope you get that extra special gift for March!


----------



## Bellydreams

Hey ladies, what are you doing to pass the waiting time?

I'll be doing lots of gardening soon, I live in Australia and our summer is coming to an end so perfect timing to plant my autumn/winter garden. Mind you I have a very mild winter where I am.


----------



## Latrying

tulip11 said:


> Latrying said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Latrying how are you doing hun ?
> 
> Just finished clomid so waiting to ovulate, quite anxious... and you doll?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Af is going to finish. Today we ill get DH SA results hope for the best. My progesterone level came out to be 27 GP said it should be 30 or above it. After SA results may be she ill refer me to fertility specialist and according to her may be they ill keep me on fertility drugs. GL hun :hugs:Click to expand...

What a mission! I am thinking of you!!!


----------



## NewMrsJones

Hi ladies,

Can I join? I'll be testing on the 9th hoping for an early b'day present.


----------



## mumofone25

hi ladies.....can i join i am due on around the 5th march not testing until late though, can you put me in for the 6th?? 

x


----------



## girlibird

Well had another positive opk at 10 am done another at 1.30 and again pos that's the first time I've had one in morn and afternoon, waiting on hubby to get back so can go out and get some clear blue ovulation tests, o be certain, feeling very randy lol,so deffo a good sign . Preying it's o day now lol


----------



## Bellydreams

NewMrsJones said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join? I'll be testing on the 9th hoping for an early b'day present.

Welcome NewMrsJones! Another person looking for that special gift in March! All the best!!


----------



## Bellydreams

mumofone25 said:


> hi ladies.....can i join i am due on around the 5th march not testing until late though, can you put me in for the 6th??
> 
> x

Welcome Mumofone, hope you have fun on this thread!


----------



## Bellydreams

girlibird said:


> Well had another positive opk at 10 am done another at 1.30 and again pos that's the first time I've had one in morn and afternoon, waiting on hubby to get back so can go out and get some clear blue ovulation tests, o be certain, feeling very randy lol,so deffo a good sign . Preying it's o day now lol

Ohh how exciting!! I'm trying OPKs this month, can't wait to see that strong line!
Better start dtd!!!!


----------



## girlibird

Bellydreams said:


> girlibird said:
> 
> 
> Well had another positive opk at 10 am done another at 1.30 and again pos that's the first time I've had one in morn and afternoon, waiting on hubby to get back so can go out and get some clear blue ovulation tests, o be certain, feeling very randy lol,so deffo a good sign . Preying it's o day now lol
> 
> Ohh how exciting!! I'm trying OPKs this month, can't wait to see that strong line!
> Better start dtd!!!!Click to expand...

Well after that strong opk (tesco brand) I shot to supermarket n got clearblue opks the digital one, n it was negative, o don't think tesco ones are as reliable, 

It says to take your shortest cycle in 6 months n start testing from thm, so my shrtedt cycle would e 30 days so should of started testing yesterday, 

At least ow I get a pic to say I'm fertile, DTd anyhow just incase lol


----------



## stephaniexx

Can I join? Should be around the 14th for me, will be our second cycle ttc. Think I'm out for this month, it was a bit of a half hearted first try so I am fully expecting af on Tuesday. Really gunna go for it in March :) bfp with both my girls in March so hoping it's lucky for me!


----------



## lcgoodac

Hi ladies can you put me down for testing on 4th march!

This will be our 3rd month at ttc #2. Just booked to get married 30th august 2014 so hopefully we will catch on in the next couple of months! X


----------



## girlibird

Morning.well dippe tesco opks and cb digital .tesco was super positive but digital was negative.. hoping to be in tww soon though. ave my superdrug hpts at the ready. have 3 so will be testing 10 dpo 12po and day af due.. weird as going to know exactly when af due ..as never used opks before so going to be my first ever 1 dpo that i know is certain.just can't wait all excited.got such a positive feeling just hope it works this month ..i want a baby in my tummy lol..


----------



## lilmissmup

Hi can you put me down for March 8th please?


----------



## Latrying

Hello Ladies!

I am so happy this morning! I am on CD14 and OV came right on schedule - thanks Clomid! First time in 3 months that I am O'ing! See my +OPK my saliva test also came up +!! :happydance::sex:

See pic!
 



Attached Files:







OV CD14.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ginny83

Can I join?

Today is CD1 for me, so if I can hold out from testing early I'll be testing on 11th March :)


----------



## girlibird

Well cd16 n clear blue digi negative.. . Hurry up o day getting a little frustrated now lol


----------



## girlibird

Any body know how sensitive tesco opks are? I know clear blue are 40, just odd tesco were positive cd 11 12 13 and 14 but clear blue neg cd14 night 15 fmu and today fmu...norm have 33-35 day cycle so should get a smily face within nxt 4 days ..


----------



## Twag

Hi :hi: Can I join your thread?

I do not know when I will be testing in March but probably late March

FXd ladies :dust:


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Hi ladies :flower:
AF is due around March 1st, and Ill wait a few days after, so....can you put me down for the 5th please? Thanks!!!


----------



## MItoDC

Sign me up for the 4th! I'm currently CD11 - waiting to O!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Hi Bellydreams, Please add me as a TBA for March. I'm actually still waiting for CD 1, now 10 days overdue. Nothing but BFNs on HPTs and had bloods drawn for hCG and progesterone this morning. Not optimistic, as I've had days of spotting off-and-on since last Thursday - really just keeping my FX I don't have a corpus luteum cyst or some other wonky hormone issue brewing. I'd love to be able to keep up with all these awesome ladies, while I'm still in my ThreeWW, hopefully not on the way to starting my FWW.


----------



## Bellydreams

Welcome to:

Lilmissmup :flower:
Ginny83 :flower:
Twag :flower:
Rockinmomtobe :flower:
MItoDC :flower:
Clandestine :flower:
Lcgoodac :flower:
Stephaniexx :flower:

You have been added to the list!

Let the BFP madness begin!!!


----------



## Bellydreams

Latrying said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I am so happy this morning! I am on CD14 and OV came right on schedule - thanks Clomid! First time in 3 months that I am O'ing! See my +OPK my saliva test also came up +!! :happydance::sex:
> 
> See pic!

Congrats on the ovulation!! It would be such a great relief for you!!
Also nice to know someone else saliva testing, there doesn't seem to be many even though it is a cheap & simple method!


----------



## Bellydreams

stephaniexx said:


> Can I join? Should be around the 14th for me, will be our second cycle ttc. Think I'm out for this month, it was a bit of a half hearted first try so I am fully expecting af on Tuesday. Really gunna go for it in March :) bfp with both my girls in March so hoping it's lucky for me!

March sounds like a good month for you!!


----------



## Bellydreams

lcgoodac said:


> Hi ladies can you put me down for testing on 4th march!
> 
> This will be our 3rd month at ttc #2. Just booked to get married 30th august 2014 so hopefully we will catch on in the next couple of months! X

Wow a baby before a wedding!! You'll become busy Mumma!

I love weddings!!


----------



## Bellydreams

ginny83 said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Today is CD1 for me, so if I can hold out from testing early I'll be testing on 11th March :)

Hi Ginny, I've seen you in a few different threads, all the best for March and sorry to hear about your losses :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Bellydreams

girlibird said:


> Any body know how sensitive tesco opks are? I know clear blue are 40, just odd tesco were positive cd 11 12 13 and 14 but clear blue neg cd14 night 15 fmu and today fmu...norm have 33-35 day cycle so should get a smily face within nxt 4 days ..

Not sure about the brands sorry, just about to start this weekend with the OPKs, maybe it came a little early! Keep POAS and keep us updated!!


----------



## Bellydreams

ClandestineTX said:


> Hi Bellydreams, Please add me as a TBA for March. I'm actually still waiting for CD 1, now 10 days overdue. Nothing but BFNs on HPTs and had bloods drawn for hCG and progesterone this morning. Not optimistic, as I've had days of spotting off-and-on since last Thursday - really just keeping my FX I don't have a corpus luteum cyst or some other wonky hormone issue brewing. I'd love to be able to keep up with all these awesome ladies, while I'm still in my ThreeWW, hopefully not on the way to starting my FWW.

You are always welcome, hoping you don't have to join though, either way we'll be here for you!!:hugs:


----------



## Try2findbaby

Hey belly dreams how are u doing? I don't mean to jinx myself or be a negative nelly :rofl: but can I join just incase?! Tba if that's ok, only got a few days to find out! Hope ur all ok :hugs:


----------



## Bellydreams

Try2findbaby said:


> Hey belly dreams how are u doing? I don't mean to jinx myself or be a negative nelly :rofl: but can I join just incase?! Tba if that's ok, only got a few days to find out! Hope ur all ok :hugs:

Of course you're welcome, but I hope you don't have to! :flower:

I'm doing pretty well considering, I have a really good feeling about this month and sticky beans!! My DH is now on full TTC alert as before he was happy not knowing anything, but he will be at my beck and call now :spermy: :rofl:


----------



## ginny83

Bellydreams said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> Today is CD1 for me, so if I can hold out from testing early I'll be testing on 11th March :)
> 
> Hi Ginny, I've seen you in a few different threads, all the best for March and sorry to hear about your losses :hugs: :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks :) Trying to be positive for this cycle!


----------



## girlibird

Well had blob of milky cm, it was like Ewcm as it stretched but was kinda thick, not noticed it before, got it apart an inch,but it pounced back...

Clea blue digi opk still negative, just want o day o hurry up, as for tesco opks feeling maybe they were wrong as never got a positive later in day so surely I could not have been having a lh surge??

Dtd last night,cuz I saw that Ewcm, but he decided tocgetover excited and pull out n Dtd on me if oy get my drift !! 

He how ever relished and used end of bits to scoop up the mess n try put it up there.. Was like NO WAAY so not romantic..

Grrrrrrr. 
So far hit cd17 hoping n preying to ov soon, I wanna treat my hubby to a super birthday gift on march 1 st


----------



## Skyler2014

Hello ladies. Cd 2 for me (just hit midnight here). Not sure I'll be testing this month as my last cycle was 68 days and therefore wouldn't be testing until late April but I'm hoping the stupid bcp (worst decision to go on that crap) has left my system but I know it can take 3months to a year. Hoping it at least starts to regulate and I can get maybe a 40 day cycle. I wouldn't even complain about a 50 day cycle after not even ovulating until Cd 57. Oops went on a mini-rant there... How are you all doing?


----------



## Try2findbaby

I feel for u baby Rogers - long cycles take the mick! Like I said before ur a hero for putting up with them! Hopefully it'll adjust itself this time and at the very least get shorter. How long were u on bfp if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## Skyler2014

I was on bcp for 3 years, almost exactly.


----------



## zelly1

Hi ladies. Can u put me down for 11th please...

Gl everyone x


----------



## HockeyWife86

Hey hun can you please put me as unknown. No idea what my cycle will so this time around x


----------



## Latrying

Have anyone one of you ever experienced OV cramps. as its my 1st Clomid cycle this is the first time experiencing - AF type pains?
I am O'ing today...


----------



## Bellydreams

babyrogers said:


> Hello ladies. Cd 2 for me (just hit midnight here). Not sure I'll be testing this month as my last cycle was 68 days and therefore wouldn't be testing until late April but I'm hoping the stupid bcp (worst decision to go on that crap) has left my system but I know it can take 3months to a year. Hoping it at least starts to regulate and I can get maybe a 40 day cycle. I wouldn't even complain about a 50 day cycle after not even ovulating until Cd 57. Oops went on a mini-rant there... How are you all doing?

You got AF!!!!

Obviously not the best result but finally something for you poor dear!!

Just temp and I'm sure your cycle will start regulating, ovulating is the first step which finally happened for you!


----------



## Bellydreams

girlibird said:


> Well had blob of milky cm, it was like Ewcm as it stretched but was kinda thick, not noticed it before, got it apart an inch,but it pounced back...
> 
> Clea blue digi opk still negative, just want o day o hurry up, as for tesco opks feeling maybe they were wrong as never got a positive later in day so surely I could not have been having a lh surge??
> 
> Dtd last night,cuz I saw that Ewcm, but he decided tocgetover excited and pull out n Dtd on me if oy get my drift !!
> 
> He how ever relished and used end of bits to scoop up the mess n try put it up there.. Was like NO WAAY so not romantic..
> 
> Grrrrrrr.
> So far hit cd17 hoping n preying to ov soon, I wanna treat my hubby to a super birthday gift on march 1 st

Sounds very promising! Pity about DH's mishap!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey Ladies, can you put me down for March 3rd? This might change when I see the doctor. But for now March 3rd :) Thanks ladies!


----------



## sprite30

put me down for march 5th..could be sooner but march 5th would be the average so that the plan as of right now...super excited to start with the opks tomorrow on cd 6


----------



## shellideaks

Hi ladies, wanted to join in with the March testing! Started trying for number 3 last month and got a BFP but it ended in a chemical so I'm putting my all in to this month. Currently on CD8 and don't usually ov until CD21 so got a bit of a wait yet. I'm not planning on testing until AF is due this time around so if I stay on schedule that should be 11th March :)


----------



## Skyler2014

Bellydreams said:


> babyrogers said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies. Cd 2 for me (just hit midnight here). Not sure I'll be testing this month as my last cycle was 68 days and therefore wouldn't be testing until late April but I'm hoping the stupid bcp (worst decision to go on that crap) has left my system but I know it can take 3months to a year. Hoping it at least starts to regulate and I can get maybe a 40 day cycle. I wouldn't even complain about a 50 day cycle after not even ovulating until Cd 57. Oops went on a mini-rant there... How are you all doing?
> 
> You got AF!!!!
> 
> Obviously not the best result but finally something for you poor dear!!
> 
> Just temp and I'm sure your cycle will start regulating, ovulating is the first step which finally happened for you!Click to expand...

Haha thanks. That was my thinking too but at least it didn't go continuously without af or a BFP. Only an 11 day LP but that's ok right? Might correct itself as the hormones steady


----------



## Mrs A

Hey can you put me down for the 4th march. :flower:


----------



## Bellydreams

Latrying said:


> Have anyone one of you ever experienced OV cramps. as its my 1st Clomid cycle this is the first time experiencing - AF type pains?
> I am O'ing today...

Yes I have, usually they are sharp pains on the side I ovulated but last month I had strong AF type cramps.


----------



## Bellydreams

shellideaks said:


> Hi ladies, wanted to join in with the March testing! Started trying for number 3 last month and got a BFP but it ended in a chemical so I'm putting my all in to this month. Currently on CD8 and don't usually ov until CD21 so got a bit of a wait yet. I'm not planning on testing until AF is due this time around so if I stay on schedule that should be 11th March :)

You sound similar to me (except minus the two gorgeous kids).

All the best this month and may our beans stick this time round!


----------



## shellideaks

Bellydreams said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, wanted to join in with the March testing! Started trying for number 3 last month and got a BFP but it ended in a chemical so I'm putting my all in to this month. Currently on CD8 and don't usually ov until CD21 so got a bit of a wait yet. I'm not planning on testing until AF is due this time around so if I stay on schedule that should be 11th March :)
> 
> You sound similar to me (except minus the two gorgeous kids).
> 
> All the best this month and may our beans stick this time round!Click to expand...

Aw thank you! All the best to you too, got my fingers crossed for sticky beans for all of us :dust:


----------



## Bellydreams

Welcome to all the newcomers!!

HockeyWife86 :flower:
Zelly1 :flower:
Babyrogers :flower:
Amcolecchi :flower:
Sprite30 :flower:
Shellideaks :flower:
MrsA:flower:

All the best for the final weeks of February and onto our BFPs in March!!!


----------



## Try2findbaby

I think af is coming for me - I've had my pre temp drop before the below cover line drop! I really thought this month we'd done it. Oh well march will be month 12 and then hopefully we can get some answers.....


----------



## Skyler2014

Aww try2findbaby. Sorry to hear that :af:


----------



## mumofone25

Latrying said:


> Have anyone one of you ever experienced OV cramps. as its my 1st Clomid cycle this is the first time experiencing - AF type pains?
> I am O'ing today...

i get af pains mid cycle that i just assume is o pain :D 
good luck xxxx


----------



## Bellydreams

Try2findbaby said:


> I think af is coming for me - I've had my pre temp drop before the below cover line drop! I really thought this month we'd done it. Oh well march will be month 12 and then hopefully we can get some answers.....

:hugs: it might just happen March before you go to the doctors! Thinking of you!!


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Try2find


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Try2findbaby, FX it's not. Do you chart? 

AFM... definitely onto cycle #5. Long version in my journal. Blood tests: BFN + follicular phase progesterone level, so spotting was actually a super-light period. Not sure I am ovulating at all, but at least I know it's not a cyst. Have gotten a bit more scientific with my approach this month and giving OPKs another shot, as anovulation is one explanation for my perpetually negative OPKs for the last two cycles.


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Clandestine


----------



## Try2findbaby

Thanks ladies I don't know what id do without u all :hugs: just frightening new territory potentially and had a bit of a meltdown earlier and asked all the cliche questions - why us? Will we ever have a baby? Etc. all the while knowing that I would be more than fine with adopting a child, as would dh, but trying to come to terms with the waiting, the unknown, the testing and all for a potential bfp. It just gets far too much sometimes. It doesn't help when u have friends who conceived the first month offering u advice about waiting and delaying the tests. I am more than happy that u conceived ur children without problems however don't begin to try and understand how I'm feeling after nearly a year of trying for a baby and having to face possible infertility. I don't mean to be pessimistic or dramatic you just need to let it out sometimes. Fx for all of u waiting to test, ill be fine after a couple of days and raring to go for month 12 no doubt :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

Try2find, I have those "why me" feelings all the time, sometimes the whole making a baby stuff isn't fair at all. The good news is that the majority of people do eventually end up with their baby, might take a bit longer than expected or you might need extra help, but the odds are in your favour x


----------



## DHBH0930

Can I join please? AF is due the 9th so I will test the 10th if she hasn't shown.

this is cycle #3 of TTC #1 for me. 1st cycle had a BFN and 2nd cycle a chemical :cry: I'm hoping 3rd times a charm! This is my 2nd cycle of temping and using OPKs, last month I temped orally and so it jumped around a lot so this cycle I am temping vaginally. Already noticing a difference in consistency! OPKs also worked well for me last cycle so I will use them again. Also started taking B6 in addition to my prenatal vitamin in hopes to lengthen my LP a little bit, and lastly using preseed and :sex: like crazy before and when I O 

GL ladies! Hope this month is LUCKY for us all!


----------



## DHBH0930

ClandestineTX said:


> @Try2findbaby, FX it's not. Do you chart?
> 
> AFM... definitely onto cycle #5. Long version in my journal. Blood tests: BFN + follicular phase progesterone level, so spotting was actually a super-light period. Not sure I am ovulating at all, but at least I know it's not a cyst. Have gotten a bit more scientific with my approach this month and giving OPKs another shot, as anovulation is one explanation for my perpetually negative OPKs for the last two cycles.

:hugs: sorry your cycle isn't cooperating :wacko: That's good it's not a cyst, I hope OPKs work for you this month! What does your doctor think about it might being anovulation? Will they test you for that? Hope it doesn't come to that and you get clear signs showing you ovulate this cycle!

FX and lots of :dust: for you!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Try2findbaby, I agree with ginny83. There was a scientific study published somewhat recently that said most couples that don't conceive within 12 months will do so within 24 months without assistance if they keep trying. I'd consider screening for blocked tubes or low sperm if you get to month 13, but would just keep on keeping on otherwise. Hopefully it's nothing serious and won't be too much more of a wait for you!



DHBH0930 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> @Try2findbaby, FX it's not. Do you chart?
> 
> AFM... definitely onto cycle #5. Long version in my journal. Blood tests: BFN + follicular phase progesterone level, so spotting was actually a super-light period. Not sure I am ovulating at all, but at least I know it's not a cyst. Have gotten a bit more scientific with my approach this month and giving OPKs another shot, as anovulation is one explanation for my perpetually negative OPKs for the last two cycles.
> 
> :hugs: sorry your cycle isn't cooperating :wacko: That's good it's not a cyst, I hope OPKs work for you this month! What does your doctor think about it might being anovulation? Will they test you for that? Hope it doesn't come to that and you get clear signs showing you ovulate this cycle!
> 
> FX and lots of :dust: for you!Click to expand...

LOL... the advantage/disadvantage of being a research scientist. I request my own blood work from time to time, like this week, for example. If necessary, I have the results sent from the lab to my doctor - it's how I diagnosed my own failing thyroid in 2011 - the doctor actually complimented whomever ordered the testing because it was thorough :) Had it been hCG negative and LP progesterone level I would have bothered my doctor, as that would have been a possible cyst. The long version is in my journal. My friend's mom suggested the anovulation, and I think she might be right - especially considering I really had heavy spotting for less than two days (and even then it was on-again-off-again - stopping completely several times). My temp rise was really only about 0.15 of a degree. I think the estrogen in the follicular phase rises like it was supposed to and suppressed my temps (like it's supposed to) and that it's possible the apparent rise was actually due to estrogen decreasing and not from progesterone increasing. I changed the tuning for chart analysis to Fertility Awareness and it promptly removed my crosshairs, so I'll be using that from now on. If I get crosshairs this cycle using that analysis method, I'll get a 7 DPO progesterone level to see if it's consistent with an LP level or not... if not, I'll repeat each cycle until I have a routine follow-up scheduled with my endocrinologist for my thyroid in May, only would be 7 cycles by then, but will give her a status update (she knows we're ttc) and see if she wants to check anything else at that time, vs waiting a full 12 cycles. I made a somewhat of a joke on another thread it was oddly easier to find out I was CD 5 yesterday than any time I found out it was CD 1, can't explain it, it was just easier to stomach :)


----------



## Bellydreams

DHBH0930 said:


> Can I join please? AF is due the 9th so I will test the 10th if she hasn't shown.
> 
> this is cycle #3 of TTC #1 for me. 1st cycle had a BFN and 2nd cycle a chemical :cry: I'm hoping 3rd times a charm! This is my 2nd cycle of temping and using OPKs, last month I temped orally and so it jumped around a lot so this cycle I am temping vaginally. Already noticing a difference in consistency! OPKs also worked well for me last cycle so I will use them again. Also started taking B6 in addition to my prenatal vitamin in hopes to lengthen my LP a little bit, and lastly using preseed and :sex: like crazy before and when I O
> 
> GL ladies! Hope this month is LUCKY for us all!

Welcome DHBH0930 :flower: hoping we get our sticky beans this month!!


----------



## Bellydreams

Looks like I'm set to ovulate early this month, yahoo!! So moved my testing date to 4th March. Can't wait to confirm ovulation and get this TWW under way!

How is everyone else coping with the wait?


----------



## doodlegirl

i am confused. . on cd 10 and feel like having ov cramps. also my cm is super fertile. . but all my opks were neg. and i tested twice yesterday. it could mean that ov is on the way right and what i thought were ov. cramps could be softening of cervix and changing position? i have a tilped uterus and these pains just feel like anal pains. always around ov. also when i was having miscarriage in 2011 the contractions were also this pain in anal. i will test when i get home from work, maybe the opk will turn positive in next couple of days. i only stared temp last month so still learning about cycles. i will update u ladies and good luck to u all.


----------



## doodlegirl

Bellydreams said:


> Looks like I'm set to ovulate early this month, yahoo!! So moved my testing date to 4th March. Can't wait to confirm ovulation and get this TWW under way!
> 
> How is everyone else coping with the wait?

bellydreams we might be testing at about the same time. fx to u.


----------



## Try2findbaby

Thanks girls i really appreciate ur support and advice :hugs: I read the 24 month thing too, I think it's 90% of couples. Something to look forward too - I suppose I could look at it the other way - I've done a year of my sentence and hopefully might get parole by next year?! :rofl:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh, Try2findbaby, I hope it doesn't take you an entire second year! But it is hilarious, and oddly appropriate, to compare it to being in prison. Can't do much, have given up for certain times of the month or entirely all sorts of weird things. I work with a lot of chemicals, so I know a lot about chemicals and have gone so far as to change brands of nail polish, avoid certain preservatives in meats, using glass or stainless steel instead of certain types of plastics, alcohol most of the time, almost onto full decaff coffee, etc. Feels like prison here, even though I know you meant to start it as a joke!


----------



## girlibird

Well opks clear blue ones are still neg yet tesco are now darker than control line stealing all the color?? Bit vexed.. Grr 

How's every one else?


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## BabyHopeG

Hi, could you please add me to the 9th March, I too had a chemical last month. So I'm taking vitamin B6 to try and lengthen my LP, as I'm convinced its due to that! And nurse advised to take aspirin on the very day I get my next bfp! 

Good luck to all :dust:


----------



## Bellydreams

doodlegirl said:


> i am confused. . on cd 10 and feel like having ov cramps. also my cm is super fertile. . but all my opks were neg. and i tested twice yesterday. it could mean that ov is on the way right and what i thought were ov. cramps could be softening of cervix and changing position? i have a tilped uterus and these pains just feel like anal pains. always around ov. also when i was having miscarriage in 2011 the contractions were also this pain in anal. i will test when i get home from work, maybe the opk will turn positive in next couple of days. i only stared temp last month so still learning about cycles. i will update u ladies and good luck to u all.

Those O cramps can be tricky, I thought I'd ovulated last m


----------



## Bellydreams

doodlegirl said:


> i am confused. . on cd 10 and feel like having ov cramps. also my cm is super fertile. . but all my opks were neg. and i tested twice yesterday. it could mean that ov is on the way right and what i thought were ov. cramps could be softening of cervix and changing position? i have a tilped uterus and these pains just feel like anal pains. always around ov. also when i was having miscarriage in 2011 the contractions were also this pain in anal. i will test when i get home from work, maybe the opk will turn positive in next couple of days. i only stared temp last month so still learning about cycles. i will update u ladies and good luck to u all.

Those O cramps can be tricky, I thought I'd ovulated last month at around cd17 because I had the usual pains and EWCM, but then the following week it came back with gusto, more like AF pains and looks like I ovulated then not the previous week like I thought. I had a month off from testing so it was mighty confusing waiting for AF. I seem to get a lot of random pains each month, not sure what it all means!

All the best for a nice strong o!!


----------



## gaboo

Hi everyone!
This is my second month trying. Got a light positive last month but ended up being a chemical. Praying for a sticky baby this time around. Will test march 2nd! My birthday is the 11th so it would be a great bday gift to me. Good luck ladies and tons of baby dust!


----------



## missjenn

I will be testing March 1st! Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## sallyhansen76

i ll be testing the 10!! good luck everyone!


----------



## Amcolecchi

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: TO EVERYONE!! :)


----------



## Try2findbaby

Completely agree clandestine! Prison is a good comparison of it - u are completely at someone else's mercy and agenda :rofl: 

I think af is coming for me tomorrow. Damn the witch - just get on with it already! Although I am liking that I o'd 2 days earlier this month and my lp has increased by a day or two. Hoping this will add up to a bfp next month. I have a headache to end all headaches ATM.... Aaaaahhhhhh!


----------



## Skyler2014

How's everyone doing? I'm on my 2nd cycle, 3rd month ttc. My first "real" af since going off the pill has left so on with the waiting game. I think if I actually ovulate whith the first surge this time (had about 3 before I actually o'd last cycle) I should o around Cd 17-20 so if all that goes well I should have ovulated by the 2nd and can test around the 16th


----------



## gaboo

So emotional today.. not that thats usually not an issue HAHA!
Having a slight headache, should be ovulating any second now! Been trying to BD <3 every single day. To make it interesting, trying to do one new position each time. :blush:
Planning a get away in 4 or 5 weeks. Hoping it will be celebratory.
Trying to relax and not stress 
Hope everyone is holding up well and had a great valentines day!


----------



## doodlegirl

I have a problem. . . I had tonsilitis in january and had antibiotics, i just finished another set of antibiotics this week for another problem and i think i got thrush, I never had it before so not sure but i know u can get it when u take antibiotics, we :sex: on wednesday and it just felt a bit sore, so had a break yesterday and now i feel itchy, no discharge, a bit red, no bd today, i will go to pharmacy tomorrow to get something but i am just about to ovulate tomorrow, sunday or latest monday and i can't imagine doing any bd. I mean i could suck it up, its just a bit itchy and i want a baby more than not to have a bit more itchiness. Is it even safe to conceive with this problem? Omg I cant believe this, why now? I put some natural yoghurt in and it feels ok now but i seriously need to :sex: tomorrow morning to catch the egg ! ! ! Does anyone has any experience with thrush and ttc? Thank you :cry:


----------



## Bellydreams

Welcome newcomers!

Gaboo :flower:
SallyHansen76 :flower:
Missjenn :flower:
BabyHopeG :flower:
Twiggers :flower:

March is on its way and soon we'll be seeing those two sweet lines!!


----------



## Bellydreams

Hello everyone!!

I'm feeling mighty sad and depressed lately, I just want a baby already!!! Seems like my body was fooling me again since all the ovulation signs just stopped all of a sudden with no ovulation, so looks like a long cycle for me which is mighty disappointing :cry:


----------



## gaboo

I'm sorry bellydreams :hugs:
Don't stress even though I know easier said than done. Its something I struggle with a lot butbecause I know it can affect my fertility iv been trying to stay as mentally clear as possible. Meditation can help. Happy thoughts everyone! And be sure to take time for yourselves :flower:


----------



## Bellydreams

gaboo said:


> I'm sorry bellydreams :hugs:
> Don't stress even though I know easier said than done. Its something I struggle with a lot butbecause I know it can affect my fertility iv been trying to stay as mentally clear as possible. Meditation can help. Happy thoughts everyone! And be sure to take time for yourselves :flower:

Thanks Gaboo! Just want to give it my all this cycle because I need to take a 2 month break after this due to upcoming trip to New York. Need to not think about it but really hard with so many people pregnant or have babies! Need some good distractions!


----------



## Bellydreams

doodlegirl said:


> I have a problem. . . I had tonsilitis in january and had antibiotics, i just finished another set of antibiotics this week for another problem and i think i got thrush, I never had it before so not sure but i know u can get it when u take antibiotics, we :sex: on wednesday and it just felt a bit sore, so had a break yesterday and now i feel itchy, no discharge, a bit red, no bd today, i will go to pharmacy tomorrow to get something but i am just about to ovulate tomorrow, sunday or latest monday and i can't imagine doing any bd. I mean i could suck it up, its just a bit itchy and i want a baby more than not to have a bit more itchiness. Is it even safe to conceive with this problem? Omg I cant believe this, why now? I put some natural yoghurt in and it feels ok now but i seriously need to :sex: tomorrow morning to catch the egg ! ! ! Does anyone has any experience with thrush and ttc? Thank you :cry:

I haven't heard much about thrush interrupting conception or anything. Hope it works out for you!!


----------



## Try2findbaby

Hi doodle girl, I would go ASAP to treat thrush as it makes ur cm acidic and hostile to sperm (I had thrush a few cycles ago) plus I hate thrush it's so uncomfortable! Fx for u and I would get canestene duo or something? Quite a popular brand, they do a tablet for like £12 now (extortionate but worked quick for me). :hugs:


----------



## doodlegirl

Bellydreams said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I'm feeling mighty sad and depressed lately, I just want a baby already!!! Seems like my body was fooling me again since all the ovulation signs just stopped all of a sudden with no ovulation, so looks like a long cycle for me which is mighty disappointing :cry:


Oh Bellydreams, I am sorry you are feeling like that. I have been trying only 2-3 months and I am already getting panicky so can only imagine how u feel. Lots of people got pregnant when they took a break from ttc maybe it will be your case . . . I will be 35 next month and I wish I was younger as would feel i had more time. I don't know how old u r but maybe your age is on your side. But seeing pregnant and babies around is hard, my partners sister 4 years younger than me is 15 weeks. she got pregnant first month trying. She was shocked and has not clue about pregnancy etc. I had a little secret cry over this. She did not even know about taking folic acid when ttc, she only started taking when about 7 weeks pg. . . No comment. 
I hope your signs of ov will come back soon, fx for you. x


----------



## doodlegirl

I ran to the pharmacy this morning and got clotrimazole cream, they said bc i have no discharge i don't need any tablets or anything inside. I still have not ovulated so that's a good thing, maybe i have time to deal with this and my symptoms will easy and then will manage to bd once before ov. Never realized that making a baby will be so technical.


----------



## Bellydreams

doodlegirl said:


> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I'm feeling mighty sad and depressed lately, I just want a baby already!!! Seems like my body was fooling me again since all the ovulation signs just stopped all of a sudden with no ovulation, so looks like a long cycle for me which is mighty disappointing :cry:
> 
> 
> Oh Bellydreams, I am sorry you are feeling like that. I have been trying only 2-3 months and I am already getting panicky so can only imagine how u feel. Lots of people got pregnant when they took a break from ttc maybe it will be your case . . . I will be 35 next month and I wish I was younger as would feel i had more time. I don't know how old u r but maybe your age is on your side. But seeing pregnant and babies around is hard, my partners sister 4 years younger than me is 15 weeks. she got pregnant first month trying. She was shocked and has not clue about pregnancy etc. I had a little secret cry over this. She did not even know about taking folic acid when ttc, she only started taking when about 7 weeks pg. . . No comment.
> I hope your signs of ov will come back soon, fx for you. xClick to expand...

Thanks for the kind words!!

I'm almost 30 (just a few short months away) and this is our 4th month trying. I took a break from tracking last month which was great but I had a lot of distractions with relatives visiting so I really got to chill. I actually had a chemical last month too, just nervous because of the possible 2 month break, plus this month is hitting me hard emotionally just seems like everyone around me hasn't had trouble falling but I'm sure there are others I don't know about that are having troubles. Tomorrow will be tough since I'm off to a baby shower for my cousin (10yrs my senior) who is having her 5th child. Big surprise baby since she remained pregnant after taking the morning after pill. I'm going to have everyone ask me "when are you starting" etc and I don't want to burst out crying to them, it's only been 3 months so I shouldn't be so worried but just feeling so bad this month!!

All you ladies help though!!


----------



## Bellydreams

doodlegirl said:


> I ran to the pharmacy this morning and got clotrimazole cream, they said bc i have no discharge i don't need any tablets or anything inside. I still have not ovulated so that's a good thing, maybe i have time to deal with this and my symptoms will easy and then will manage to bd once before ov. Never realized that making a baby will be so technical.

Sounds like you'll still be in with a chance!! All the best!!


----------



## lilmissmup

Hi doodle hope it clears up! I have thrush and a very bad cold at the moment so won't even let OH kiss me let alone BD! 

I am due to ovulate next week, hoping its all gone by then!


----------



## MItoDC

doodlegirl said:


> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I'm feeling mighty sad and depressed lately, I just want a baby already!!! Seems like my body was fooling me again since all the ovulation signs just stopped all of a sudden with no ovulation, so looks like a long cycle for me which is mighty disappointing :cry:
> 
> 
> Oh Bellydreams, I am sorry you are feeling like that. I have been trying only 2-3 months and I am already getting panicky so can only imagine how u feel. Lots of people got pregnant when they took a break from ttc maybe it will be your case . . . I will be 35 next month and I wish I was younger as would feel i had more time. I don't know how old u r but maybe your age is on your side. But seeing pregnant and babies around is hard, my partners sister 4 years younger than me is 15 weeks. she got pregnant first month trying. She was shocked and has not clue about pregnancy etc. I had a little secret cry over this. She did not even know about taking folic acid when ttc, she only started taking when about 7 weeks pg. . . No comment.
> I hope your signs of ov will come back soon, fx for you. xClick to expand...

Hi BellyDreams and DoodleGirl, so sorry that you're feeling down. I'm there with you. This is only our 5th month TTC, but I feel like I'm becoming hardened to the bfns. I've been a frequent early POASer, but I'm just not even expectant this month... My best friend and I have been talking for years about trying to have our kids close together so that we could have play dates, and so we both started trying at the same time. She was pregnant the 2nd month and is 20 weeks along now. And we're still trying. :-/ Its been hard watching her hit all of these milestones without me. And it's been especially hard because she's my best friend and I feel like I shouldn't cry to her about not being pregnant because I don't want her to feel bad (which she totally shouldn't!). **sigh**

Regardless, I'm ovulating this weekend, so DH and I have gone away for the weekend. I'm hoping some rest and relaxation along with some BDing may do the trick this month!

Fx for everyone!


----------



## sharan

My AF has just started so it looks like I'm out this month. So onwards to March...maybe the Mothering month might bring me luck!

I'm predicting ovulation will be about the 6th March and will be testing no later than the 17th.


----------



## ..marie..

Can you put me down for 1st march please


----------



## gaboo

Ugh been dealing with a headache going on 3 days now. :wacko: Its not debilitating like a migraine. It feels like tension in my shoulder on the right side up my neck. I usually get this headache with ovulation, but at the same time, my boobs start to get sore and they aren't at all!! A couple days ago my nips had the tingley sensstion like they were about to get sore but then never did.... I'm so confused. :shrug: Still BDing every day hoping to catch it.


----------



## Wilsmom

I'd like to join! I'll be testing March 5th! I'm on Cycle Day 14 today and I typically ovulate CD 15. We bded tonight so hopefully my opk will show up positive tomorrow! We will see! Very hopeful this month! We had a stillbirth on October and a miscarriage in December (1st month we were allowed to try after stillbirth). We took a break from temping in the end of Jan/ beginning of Feb cycle. So now we are back on the bbt, checking cf, opk, and even using preseed this month! Fxed!!! Good luck to all you ladies!!!


----------



## darlingdiva

Testing March 1st... 6th cycle clomid... Hsg done this month, all clear... Good luck everyone!


----------



## Try2findbaby

Wilsmom so sorry to hear ur news. Fx that march will bring u luck - I think someone else already said its the mothers month!

I'm 12dpo tomorrow - had a migraine since fri, had a bit of pinky brown goo and my cp has shot up to high! Started to panic as I thought I'd lost it :rofl: (the cp and my mind!) I will test tomorrow and all my wishes are being held for a bfp!


----------



## lcgoodac

I'm bored of waiting for ov now! On the plus side went and odered my engagement ring today! Xx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Af due 2nd of march, trying to resist anymore testing.... Was going to try to wait. I already know I won't be able to resist x


----------



## gaboo

Headache is gone today yay! :happydance:
Still no sore boobies which is strange... hoping everything is going "O" kay. Teeheehee :haha:
March 2nd feels so far away!!!
Welcome all new people! :flower: welcome to the madness, but I don't know what I would do without these forums...I know my DH would think I am completly psycho :haha:


----------



## Wilsmom

So today is CD 15 for me :0) Did my opk this morning which came back with a smiley face! I got ovulation cramps this afternoon on my left side! We bded last night and tonight! Fxed for all of us ttc!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Try2findbaby said:


> Completely agree clandestine! Prison is a good comparison of it - u are completely at someone else's mercy and agenda :rofl:
> 
> I think af is coming for me tomorrow. Damn the witch - just get on with it already! Although I am liking that I o'd 2 days earlier this month and my lp has increased by a day or two. Hoping this will add up to a bfp next month. I have a headache to end all headaches ATM.... Aaaaahhhhhh!

I think the escape from prison is to stay busy with anything else. Been working out decently for me - just tons of work to do and leaving soon for a conference. FX for March! 



babyrogers said:


> How's everyone doing? I'm on my 2nd cycle, 3rd month ttc. My first "real" af since going off the pill has left so on with the waiting game. I think if I actually ovulate whith the first surge this time (had about 3 before I actually o'd last cycle) I should o around Cd 17-20 so if all that goes well I should have ovulated by the 2nd and can test around the 16th

I hope this cycle is kinder to you, my friend! I'm still not sure and almost don't care if I ovulated last time or not... just moving on and trying to focus on the here and now... not even sure what CD I am today! 



Bellydreams said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I'm feeling mighty sad and depressed lately, I just want a baby already!!! Seems like my body was fooling me again since all the ovulation signs just stopped all of a sudden with no ovulation, so looks like a long cycle for me which is mighty disappointing :cry:

FX for you that it was just a quick tease and your ovulation is right around the corner!



gaboo said:


> Headache is gone today yay! :happydance:
> Still no sore boobies which is strange... hoping everything is going "O" kay. Teeheehee :haha:
> March 2nd feels so far away!!!
> Welcome all new people! :flower: welcome to the madness, but I don't know what I would do without these forums...I know my DH would think I am completly psycho :haha:

Everyone is sooo different on here - mine never stopped hurting from last cycle! I almost want to give up on myself, no pattern whatsoever, every time is completely different than every other time. Trying to see this as an excellent excuse to have a better sex life than everyone else I know, whether or not there's BFP waiting at the end of it!


----------



## Try2findbaby

Well the witch arrived at 12dpo so at least my lp is getting longer. I expected her so I'm almost relieved my af was 14 days late on the first month of trying, no bfp just a ridiculous wait! 

According to ff 19th march is when we'll be testing for next cycle if u could put me down please?


----------



## lcgoodac

I'm taking a much more relaxed approach this month. I think last month I was too stressed about bding etc! I'm due to ov this week and I'm off work so hopefully a less stressed approach will do the trick!


----------



## ChirpyWife

hi ladies - with CD3 today, i would like to join march testers group. Not sure about my test date. Will update it when i get my OPK +ve.
Hope this is the month for all of us.


----------



## Bellydreams

Welcome:

Sharan :flower:
..Marie.. :flower:
Darlingdiva :flower:
Lazydaisys :flower:
Wilsmom :flower:
Chirpywife :flower:

All the best for a marvelous March!!


----------



## ChirpyWife

Bellydreams said:


> Welcome:
> 
> Sharan :flower:
> ..Marie.. :flower:
> Darlingdiva :flower:
> Lazydaisys :flower:
> Wilsmom :flower:
> Chirpywife :flower:
> 
> All the best for a marvelous March!!

Thanks Bellydreams. :hugs:


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm a march tester ladies can I join, not sure wat day just as I'm stil waiting to I but defo march! Baby dust to all x


----------



## lcgoodac

Just got a very positive opk. Bd last night did an opk yest and it was negative so guessing ill ov in the next couple of days! Will have to keep bding for next few days! Fx'd it works! X


----------



## Twag

GL ladies :dust:


----------



## Pixiemama

I'm testing March 3rd. 

Good luck, ladies!


----------



## gaboo

Good morning ladies!! Hope everyone is doing well. Updates for anyone? 
I'm feeling some light pressure in my lower abdomen but nothing else. Still weird that my boobies are not sore yet. Sometimes getting sensitive nips like my boobs are about to get sore but then nothing happens. Just weird cause I'm normally like clockwork. Headache, sore boobs for a full week, then period. Oh well, just have to wait! Feels like FOREVER!!!
I hope everyone is doing well. Go March Girls!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Nothing really to report here... waiting to ovulate - hopefully with unmistakable data to support that it actually happened...


----------



## shellideaks

I'm also waiting to ovulate. Started my OPK's today but not expecting to get a positive until CD19!


----------



## doodlegirl

Hi ladies, 

I can see quite few of us waiting to ov. I have been using opks last few days (sometimes twice. . .ehhm, three times, call me mad :) till I ran out on Saturday. So i did not test on Sunday and look what i got today - it's the test at the bottom, I think if i had tested on Sunday (cd13) it would have been positive. I believe I ovulated today and it's starting to fade a bit. What do u think? I have fairly regular cycles and expected to ov. about this time, cd 13-14. I cant believe I wasted all my opks before i really needed them :)

With all my health problems this month we bd only cd 9 and 12. If ovulation happened today (cd14) its still a good chance right? I dont think this is our month to be honest, I just have not been well and i think the mother nature would not allow me to get pregnant, 2 sets of antibiotics, then 4 days of some stomach bug, bad cold since last week, then thrush from those antibiotics, thanks god this is gone now. And now, after all, ive developed a massive cold sore near my nose, yes i look fabulous. But feel ok finally. Lets see if i have a temp shift tomorrow and hurayyy into 2tww :)
 



Attached Files:







20130218_181114.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## lcgoodac

I'm waiting to ov, got a positive opk today. Had a negative opk yest. Bd'd last night and will bd for next few nights. Just now I've started to notice slight cramping so think I'm gearing up to ov! Have loads of ewcm and have done for a few days! Fx'd this is the month! X


----------



## babysaa

lcgoodac said:


> I'm waiting to ov, got a positive opk today. Had a negative opk yest. Bd'd last night and will bd for next few nights. Just now I've started to notice slight cramping so think I'm gearing up to ov! Have loads of ewcm and have done for a few days! Fx'd this is the month! X

I'm with you Icgoodac. Got my smile opk today, was negative yesterday. I wasn't expecting to see it positive till CD18. Keeping my fingers crossed, wishing you lots of good luck through the tww :hugs:


----------



## lcgoodac

babysaa said:


> lcgoodac said:
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to ov, got a positive opk today. Had a negative opk yest. Bd'd last night and will bd for next few nights. Just now I've started to notice slight cramping so think I'm gearing up to ov! Have loads of ewcm and have done for a few days! Fx'd this is the month! X
> 
> I'm with you Icgoodac. Got my smile opk today, was negative yesterday. I wasn't expecting to see it positive till CD18. Keeping my fingers crossed, wishing you lots of good luck through the tww :hugs:Click to expand...

Ooo gl to you to! Our cycles are virtually the same! I've always had a feeling I might ov earlier this month and looks like maybe I will!


----------



## TandB

Wow ladies there is so many march ppl! Hope I can join I was gonna test on the 9th but I think I may try on the 7th bc it's empty lol fx for everyone let this be our month y'all


----------



## babysaa

Hi Bellydreams....can you update my date to March 7th. I got my positive opk today much earlier this month. Keeping my FX for all of us March testers :flower:


----------



## Jaimekaye

I'll be testing March 2nd (when my period is due) but knowing me I will be testing many days before that!!!!! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ladyDi

Hi ladies! Can I join? :flower: I think I Oed on Feb 15th but have long LP so Af is due March 3rd..hopefully I will hold off testing until then :) This is for me cycle #6 TTC my 1st..from hopefully 3 :baby:
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Pixiemama

I thought i posted but now i don't see it. I'm testing March 3rd. Good luck, ladies! 

I'll probably cave and test early


----------



## lcgoodac

Got a positive opk yesterday. Bd last night and night before. Sorry tmi.... Managed to keep most of his stuff inside me , normally I end up running to the toilet and feel it all coming back out again but past 2 nights I've laid in my bed and not moved! Fx'd we will get our march bfp!


----------



## berniegroves

Hi, can I join please? I think I'll be testing on march 3rd. 
I'm currently on CD20 and am 3DPO. 
Last month I tested at 10dpo and then again 11dpo and 12dpo and had 3 BFP!!! But it was a chemical pregnancy and was heartbreaking. 
So this time I'm waiting until 15dpo to test.
Fingers crossed for you ladies!!


----------



## Bellydreams

Double post sorry.


----------



## Bellydreams

berniegroves said:


> Hi, can I join please? I think I'll be testing on march 3rd.
> I'm currently on CD20 and am 3DPO.
> Last month I tested at 10dpo and then again 11dpo and 12dpo and had 3 BFP!!! But it was a chemical pregnancy and was heartbreaking.
> So this time I'm waiting until 15dpo to test.
> Fingers crossed for you ladies!!

Sorry to hear Berniegroves :hugs:

Sadly it seems like there were a lot of us who had chemicals last month, let's hope for stickier beans this month!!


----------



## Bellydreams

Welcome:
Pipsbabybean :flower:
TandB :flower:
JamieKaye :flower:
LadyDi :flower:
Pixiemama :flower:
Berniegroves :flower:

Hope you have fun with the other Mad March testers!


----------



## girlibird

Well on cd24 now first positive opk cd20 and 21 . So roughly 2-3 dpo :) 

Still getting dark positives though :-/ but says to go by first one.. Still bedding just incase .

Hope your all well x


----------



## ChirpyWife

I am still waiting for the flow to be done :dohh: .... waiting for the Ovu day so I can keep bugging myself with the tww craziness.


----------



## berniegroves

The 2ww is driving me nuts already and I'm only 3dpo!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

bernie-I am only 1 dpo and I am going nuts too!!! lol I am trying to just go one day at a time haha!


----------



## shellideaks

I'm so bored waiting to ov! Was planning on not testing early this cycle but ended up buying 20 IC's off of eBay so that plan has gone out of the window :haha:


----------



## twiggers

Girli - definitely keep BDing!


----------



## gaboo

berniegroves said:


> Hi, can I join please? I think I'll be testing on march 3rd.
> I'm currently on CD20 and am 3DPO.
> Last month I tested at 10dpo and then again 11dpo and 12dpo and had 3 BFP!!! But it was a chemical pregnancy and was heartbreaking.
> So this time I'm waiting until 15dpo to test.
> Fingers crossed for you ladies!!

Hi berniegroves!
I went through the same thing last month. I was so excited I told almost everyone, only to start my period 3 days later. Praying for a sticky baby for us this time!!!


----------



## lcgoodac

I just got another positive opk, just as dark as the one yesterday. We have bd the past 2 nights. Do you think we should carry on for a few more nights just incase?!


----------



## NewMrsJones

Hey ladies not sure what's going on with me at the moment, had a chemical last month and now my temps are all over the place (not sure if its related) and also got an almost positive opk on sat so was expecting it to get darker but tested every day since and its hardly noticeable now, normally ovulate between cd13-cd17 so still time just don't know what's going on with my temp.


----------



## Pixiemama

lcgoodac said:


> Got a positive opk yesterday. Bd last night and night before. Sorry tmi.... Managed to keep most of his stuff inside me , normally I end up running to the toilet and feel it all coming back out again but past 2 nights I've laid in my bed and not moved! Fx'd we will get our march bfp!

I've been using instead softcups after BDing, if it's during the day i leave it in for a few hours, but if it's before bed i leave it in overnight. Definitely makes clean up easier!


----------



## Bellydreams

NewMrsJones said:


> Hey ladies not sure what's going on with me at the moment, had a chemical last month and now my temps are all over the place (not sure if its related) and also got an almost positive opk on sat so was expecting it to get darker but tested every day since and its hardly noticeable now, normally ovulate between cd13-cd17 so still time just don't know what's going on with my temp.

I'm the same this month, except this is my first month temping. Seemed like everything geared up to ovulate then stopped and then gearing up again just hoping it happens tomorrow!! Not sure if the chemical has caused it all to go out of whack!

Hope it sorts out for you soon!


----------



## lcgoodac

Well LO is poorly and now my OH is poorly! I'm on annual leave this week and all I've done so far is stay in the house with a poorly LO! Its my birthday on saturday so hope OH is feeling better as we are off out for a meal without LO! Have had 2 positive opks past 2 days and managed to bd past 3 nights but I know OH won't want to tonight if he's not feeling well. Do you think if we miss a night it will matter?


----------



## Try2findbaby

Oh no that sounds like a poorly house lcgoodac! Hope they get better soon, don't worry about one bd session as sperm can last 3-5 days inside.

Belly dreams how u doing? Could u put me down for 19th march testing please? Ta muchly!


----------



## MItoDC

Hi Ladies! I'm excited this round - hoping we hit it just right. LOTS of EGCM this morning (sorry tmi alert) - like so much it was hanging down into the toilet when I went to the bathroom... Is that normal? We BDed afterwards just in case. It's my first month temping so I have no idea what I'm doing for the most part! Lol!


----------



## sallyhansen76

MItoDC yes i would say thats about right. Every woman has different amounts. I drink tons of water to be able to have that much. So its a good thing. Get bd ing and good luck!


----------



## lcgoodac

I've had lots of ewcm this past few days to! Got a negative opk today so do you I ovulated today? Had 2 positive opks past 2 days. Managed to bd past 3 nights! Really hope we have done enough! Have had a few niggles today but nothing major! X


----------



## Excited4First

Hi ladies!! I'll be testing march 7th! I had my first period started february 6 last month.. first one in over 1.5 years last month due to breastfeeding my little guy. I'm not really thinking it will be positive, but I will definitely be testing because hubby and I want another lo and have not been protecting! 

Baby dust to all! Hoping to see lots of :bfp:!!!


----------



## doodlegirl

lcgoodac said:


> I've had lots of ewcm this past few days to! Got a negative opk today so do you I ovulated today? Had 2 positive opks past 2 days. Managed to bd past 3 nights! Really hope we have done enough! Have had a few niggles today but nothing major! X

I think you are covered, apparently the biggest chance to conceive is to bd 2 days before ovulation. 

Good luck with tww.


----------



## doodlegirl

Amcolecchi said:


> bernie-I am only 1 dpo and I am going nuts too!!! lol I am trying to just go one day at a time haha!


Hi, 2 dpo today, we are testing the same day :) FX


----------



## Cestamy83

5 dpo... going NUTS already lol really hoping to see a blaring :bfp: this month... how is everyone doing?


----------



## lcgoodac

Which day do I count as 1dpo? Had a positive opk on monday and tuesday, negative today. Think I might have ovulated today so do I count tomorrow at 1dpo or today? I don't know whether I'm on a 30 or 32 day cycle x


----------



## shellideaks

If you ovulated today, tomorrow will be 1DPO :thumbup:


----------



## Pixiemama

Fertility Friend says to count the day after your first positive OPK as ovulation day. So you would count Tuesday as O day, today you would be 1dpo.


----------



## pinkylisa28

Hi can I be added please for the 1st of march, if I can wait that long :) I'm 5dpo today x


----------



## rach.jay

Hi. Can I be down for 3rd please. It might be too early although I should be 14dpo. As I have not had a normal af since mmc I am having to guess when I am due. Fxd!


----------



## tublet

Put me down for the 3rd, not sure when I ovulated (or if I did!) had a stressful time at work and didn't chart until a couple of a days ago so not holding much hope!

Already got really sore boobs on the sides, veins appearing and feeling heavy like I get after O though!!!


----------



## Bellydreams

Try2findbaby said:


> Belly dreams how u doing? Could u put me down for 19th march testing please? Ta muchly!

Hi Try2findbaby,

I'm doing well, I should ovulate today if I didn't already yesterday, so exciting!!

I've updated you for the 19th, all the best for March!


----------



## Bellydreams

Welcome ladies:

Excited4first :flower:
Pinkylisa28 :flower:
Rach.jay :flower:
Tublet :flower:

Enjoy the thread ladies!


----------



## Bellydreams

Well I believe today will be ovulation day for me, had positive OPK last night and full ferns, temp down this morning so shall wait and see what temp does tomorrow hopefully zoom up in ovulation triumph!!

This month is it ladies, we are going to get that BFP, keep up the positive spirit!!


----------



## Excited4First

Thanks bellydreams!!


----------



## babysaa

lcgoodac said:


> Which day do I count as 1dpo? Had a positive opk on monday and tuesday, negative today. Think I might have ovulated today so do I count tomorrow at 1dpo or today? I don't know whether I'm on a 30 or 32 day cycle x

This is exactly me!!! I got my positive on Monday and Tuesday and possibly this morning but, tonight it was negative. No clue when I would have ovulated or how many dpo I am. And now the fun ttw begins :haha:

Wishing you lots of luck this cycle, when are you planning to test? I won't be testing before March 7th :flower:


----------



## gaboo

Hi everyone!
Wow our group is getting bigger and bigger!! Welcome!! :flower:
I have been eating terrible lately and I think my bloating might be because of that. Not having any symptoms really at all, just some light pressure in the pelvis and sometimes some lower back ache. Still no sore boobs which are normal for me after O... so, Im wondering if the lack of sore boobs could be a sign for me? :shrug: 
Or with my luck I didnt even O at all :growlmad:
Hope everyone is doing well and not letting the madness get too much!! :winkwink:


----------



## ginny83

I got a peak on my CBFM today, I also did a OPK to back it up and sure enough it was positive!

Bit early for me though, I'm only CD11 and usually I don't O until CD14


----------



## jsmom88

hey ladies if i can hold off i will be testing on the 18th of March...would love to join.


----------



## Bellydreams

ginny83 said:


> I got a peak on my CBFM today, I also did a OPK to back it up and sure enough it was positive!
> 
> Bit early for me though, I'm only CD11 and usually I don't O until CD14

Well better get BDing!!! All the best!!


----------



## berniegroves

5dpo and no symptoms. Last month I knew I was pregnant, I just could feel it. 
This month I don't feel like that. But then it might be because the chemical pregnancy has made me doubt myself. 
This 2ww is dragging on and on and on!!! 
How are all you ladies in the 2ww distracting yourself?? 
X


----------



## lcgoodac

babysaa said:


> lcgoodac said:
> 
> 
> Which day do I count as 1dpo? Had a positive opk on monday and tuesday, negative today. Think I might have ovulated today so do I count tomorrow at 1dpo or today? I don't know whether I'm on a 30 or 32 day cycle x
> 
> This is exactly me!!! I got my positive on Monday and Tuesday and possibly this morning but, tonight it was negative. No clue when I would have ovulated or how many dpo I am. And now the fun ttw begins :haha:
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck this cycle, when are you planning to test? I won't be testing before March 7th :flower:Click to expand...

Well my af is due on 4th march on a 32 day cycle or 2nd march if its. 30 day cycle . Said I planned on testing 4th march so ill leave it at that! X


----------



## lcgoodac

I'm worried I'm ovulating today! I got a few noticble cramps today. We didn't bd last night as DH is poorly so last time we bd was tues nite. I'm worried we've missed it! But will only know when if af shows up I suppose!


----------



## 01k204

Hi I'm 1 DPO (cd 16), not going to test until March 5th (due AF March 6). I had +OPKs on cd 14 6am, cd 14 10am, cd 15 6am. Negative OPK cd 15 12pm. 

I had really bad cramping during O this month so hope that is a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## girlibird

ARGH IM DOING MY NUTT!!!!!!!'

What the hell is going on, so fed up 

Clear blue digis were negative cd14-20 
Tesco tests were positive 19-21

And yesterday another positive tesco one. Wth.

EWCMcd24 and today or left over semen? As had sex cd22 and last night :-/

Here's my opks 
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/...psc27ba0e7.jpg


----------



## lcgoodac

Well to rub salt in the wound my friend has just told me she's 13 weeks pregnant! They have had a scan today! :-( I feel really deflated now! I'm happy for them but I want it to be me that's pregnant now her!x


----------



## stephaniexx

Sorry icgoodac. One of my close friends is due in 7 weeks and obviously its all she talks about, so happy for her shes a wonderful person and will be a wonderful mother but... you know.

Still waiting to ov over here! Started bding every other day, loosely following the smep.


----------



## babyboop

Hey! Can i join?!
Put me down for the 5th please!


----------



## gaboo

berniegroves said:


> 5dpo and no symptoms. Last month I knew I was pregnant, I just could feel it.
> This month I don't feel like that. But then it might be because the chemical pregnancy has made me doubt myself.
> This 2ww is dragging on and on and on!!!
> How are all you ladies in the 2ww distracting yourself??
> X

I totally feel the same way. I'm almost wondering if the chemical pregnancy threw me off my normal schedule. I'm not even having my normal cycle symptoms. I think too, I'm looking for the same symptoms I had last month thinking I will be pregnant again with the same symptoms. Ugh! So frustrating! I'm worried this is not my month so, I'm trying to relax and wait.


----------



## NewMrsJones

Just got my positive opk


----------



## Pixiemama

I'm testing on Thursday at 10dpo. Maybe i'll get lucky and get an early BFP.
I have one FRER and 4 wondfos at home, might as well get some use out of them!

A mom from my Mom's group with DD just found out she was pregnant last night by using an OPK, went out and bought a FRER to back it up and got her BFP.
There are a ton of women in my group that are pregnant right now


----------



## berniegroves

gaboo said:


> berniegroves said:
> 
> 
> 5dpo and no symptoms. Last month I knew I was pregnant, I just could feel it.
> This month I don't feel like that. But then it might be because the chemical pregnancy has made me doubt myself.
> This 2ww is dragging on and on and on!!!
> How are all you ladies in the 2ww distracting yourself??
> X
> 
> I totally feel the same way. I'm almost wondering if the chemical pregnancy threw me off my normal schedule. I'm not even having my normal cycle symptoms. I think too, I'm looking for the same symptoms I had last month thinking I will be pregnant again with the same symptoms. Ugh! So frustrating! I'm worried this is not my month so, I'm trying to relax and wait.Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean. Its really messed with my head!! 
I have moments where I'm convinced we'll get a BFP and then moments when I'm convinced AF will arrive! So confusing!!!
I can't wait for the next 9 days to pass!!!


----------



## tundralife2

Hi all! I want to join in too!! I just started my 3rd round of clomid yeterday. Hope it's the last one because I am going insane on that stuff!! Wicked Wicked~~my poor hubby!! I have one more round but am going to not take it next month. Give my body a break and start back a couple of months from now IF I DON'T GET MY BFP!! Fx'd though...this is the month. 

I will get my period again March 21st so I will be testing on that day if AF is a no show!!


----------



## jsmom88

tundralife2 said:
 

> Hi all! I want to join in too!! I just started my 3rd round of clomid yeterday. Hope it's the last one because I am going insane on that stuff!! Wicked Wicked~~my poor hubby!! I have one more round but am going to not take it next month. Give my body a break and start back a couple of months from now IF I DON'T GET MY BFP!! Fx'd though...this is the month.
> 
> I will get my period again March 21st so I will be testing on that day if AF is a no show!!

I'm starting my clomid tomorrow. What dose are you on if i may ask? I'm on my second dose of 150mgs. My doc said it worked on my last cycle, but i didn't get pregnant. I've read that clomid dries up the cervical mucus so I'm going to try preseed or some say Robitussin or Mucinex works too. I've noticed that the clomid makes me angry or something. My hubby says something was different with me while I was on it. Are you also doing the Ovidrel injection?


----------



## Wilsmom

Jsmom- we did preseed this month. It was good. We are only 3 dpo right now though so we will see in about 11 days :0) wishing these next several days would go fast! Fxed for all of us!!!


----------



## Bellydreams

Wilsmom said:


> Jsmom- we did preseed this month. It was good. We are only 3 dpo right now though so we will see in about 11 days :0) wishing these next several days would go fast! Fxed for all of us!!!

I used it this month too, hope it works!!

Even drinking Grapefruit juice and taking Evening Primrose oil didn't work with increasing CM.


----------



## mowat

Can you put me down for the 21st? Thanks. Trying Femera this month so I'm hoping for good things!


----------



## ProfWife

Can I join the fun, please? I don't know when my test date will be, but it would be March 30 at the latest. I'm praying for an early o so I won't have to be trying to get BD time in while my in-laws are in town!


----------



## gaboo

Okay, 6dpo, actually feel pretty normal. 
Having bloating, and sometimes feel weird light crampy sensations in my pelvis... my luck probably just gas :dohh:
My lower back and my feet hurt probably cause I just finished a 12 hour shift so non exciting there
Only weird thing is the lack of sore boobies, which is kinda nice, but weird for me. So sick of waiting!! 8 more days!!!


----------



## Bellydreams

Welcome new ladies:

Jsmom88 :flower:
01k204 :flower:
Babyboop :flower:
Tundralife2 :flower:
Mowat :flower:
Prowife :flower:

Let the March Baby Marathon begin!!


----------



## ladyDi

7dpo for me, and nothing unusual to report, I'm having symptoms that I have each month that are the same for PMS and for pg..the mood swings are exausting for me..one minute I'm very optimistic but I'm feeling so depressed right now..why is it so hard for some people and so very easy for others..i hate tww ;( sorry for this rant..


----------



## gaboo

Having a very emotional day today! I feel like i could cry at the drop of a hat. Having to fight back with a huge lump in my throat. Saw a little girl riding her bike down the street- she was so cute! went to walmart and they had some childrens choir concert (super weird, but soooo cute!!) I feel like I see babies and pregnant women everywhere!!! AHHHHH!! :wacko:
Also, a little nauseated.... and gassy... and headachey ughhhhhhhh


----------



## gaboo

ladyDi said:


> 7dpo for me, and nothing unusual to report, I'm having symptoms that I have each month that are the same for PMS and for pg..the mood swings are exausting for me..one minute I'm very optimistic but I'm feeling so depressed right now..why is it so hard for some people and so very easy for others..i hate tww ;( sorry for this rant..

Dont be sorry. Thats what this place is for! It is sense of relief to have people that are going through the same thing with you and understand your frustration and well, any other emotion LOL!! :flower:


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

gaboo said:


> Okay, 6dpo, actually feel pretty normal.
> Having bloating, and sometimes feel weird light crampy sensations in my pelvis... my luck probably just gas :dohh:
> My lower back and my feet hurt probably cause I just finished a 12 hour shift so non exciting there
> Only weird thing is the lack of sore boobies, which is kinda nice, but weird for me. So sick of waiting!! 8 more days!!!

 Im with you! I have my body during the TWW! I cant tell if my boobs are sour or its just part of my arms from working out :dohh: oh well, Im going to test is about 6 days so we'll see!!! GL to you!



ladyDi said:


> 7dpo for me, and nothing unusual to report, I'm having symptoms that I have each month that are the same for PMS and for pg..the mood swings are exausting for me..one minute I'm very optimistic but I'm feeling so depressed right now..why is it so hard for some people and so very easy for others..i hate tww ;( sorry for this rant..

Gaboo is right, no worries about complaining or ranting, thats what we're here for! I feel exactly like you do. Im so tired and crabby and my boobs hurt a bit, but none of that is too unusual. GL for you!!!:hugs:


----------



## ladyDi

gaboo said:


> ladyDi said:
> 
> 
> 7dpo for me, and nothing unusual to report, I'm having symptoms that I have each month that are the same for PMS and for pg..the mood swings are exausting for me..one minute I'm very optimistic but I'm feeling so depressed right now..why is it so hard for some people and so very easy for others..i hate tww ;( sorry for this rant..
> 
> Dont be sorry. Thats what this place is for! It is sense of relief to have people that are going through the same thing with you and understand your frustration and well, any other emotion LOL!! :flower:Click to expand...

It truly is a relief to be able to vent among people who understand you.:hugs: Thank you bnb. :) 
I'm afraid my friends have good intentions but don't really get it..it only irritates me when they say - _just relax, it will happen when you are relaxed_..and stuff like that..:(
But I know everything will work out. :)


----------



## DazzlingDanie

I'm testing on march 8th :)


----------



## KatyR

March 2nd for me please xx


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi :wave:
Can I join here please? Ive been on testing threads the last few months..REALLY hoping this is my last one! You can put me down for the 7th as AF is due that day but Ill def end up testing before that! :blush:


----------



## natjenson

Im testing for the 2nd if u can fit me in ur list of luckyness pleeeeease ...good luck ladies xxxxxx


----------



## natjenson

Good kuck katyr we testing on the same day...lots of sticky baby dust u both xxx


----------



## gaboo

LadyDi [/QUOTE]

It truly is a relief to be able to vent among people who understand you.:hugs: Thank you bnb. :) 
I'm afraid my friends have good intentions but don't really get it..it only irritates me when they say - _just relax, it will happen when you are relaxed_..and stuff like that..:(
But I know everything will work out. :)[/QUOTE]

Oh yea!! people tell me that all the time too!! "Just relax, it will happen when it is supposed to happen" Yea well, maybe some of us have to work a little harder at it then others!! I know they have good intentions but, I guess they never really had to TRY to get pregnant and understand the frustration and agony of a two week wait!! BUT, I digress and attempt to relax :coffee:


----------



## Bellydreams

Welcome to the group ladies:

DazzlingDanie :flower:
KatyR :flower:
Ready2bmum :flower:
Natjenson :flower:

Hope you find good buddies in this thread!!


----------



## Bellydreams

ladyDi said:


> gaboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyDi said:
> 
> 
> 7dpo for me, and nothing unusual to report, I'm having symptoms that I have each month that are the same for PMS and for pg..the mood swings are exausting for me..one minute I'm very optimistic but I'm feeling so depressed right now..why is it so hard for some people and so very easy for others..i hate tww ;( sorry for this rant..
> 
> Dont be sorry. Thats what this place is for! It is sense of relief to have people that are going through the same thing with you and understand your frustration and well, any other emotion LOL!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> It truly is a relief to be able to vent among people who understand you.:hugs: Thank you bnb. :)
> I'm afraid my friends have good intentions but don't really get it..it only irritates me when they say - _just relax, it will happen when you are relaxed_..and stuff like that..:(
> But I know everything will work out. :)Click to expand...

Hey Ladydi,

As Gaboo said being on here is great for people who understand!

I haven't told anyone for that reason, as most won't understand or just give advice that would irritate me. I'm surrounded by family who have all had oops babies, the latest pregnancy for one cousin was a one night stand while she was on the pill and they used protection! Seriously!!! It is rather hard but we will get there and all that pain and waiting will be a distant memory!!!

All the best to you both this month!


----------



## Try2findbaby

Nothing worse than the old 'just relax' speech! Dh and I have decided that we have a year from now to get pregnant naturally and if not then we start the adoption application process. It gives us time to adjust to the rollercoaster of not beings able to conceive and dealing with the emotions of adopting. No doubt adopting will bring a whole new lot of irritating and inappropriate comments from people!


----------



## ladyDi

gaboo said:


> LadyDi

It truly is a relief to be able to vent among people who understand you.:hugs: Thank you bnb. :) 
I'm afraid my friends have good intentions but don't really get it..it only irritates me when they say - _just relax, it will happen when you are relaxed_..and stuff like that..:(
But I know everything will work out. :)[/QUOTE]

Oh yea!! people tell me that all the time too!! "Just relax, it will happen when it is supposed to happen" Yea well, maybe some of us have to work a little harder at it then others!! I know they have good intentions but, I guess they never really had to TRY to get pregnant and understand the frustration and agony of a two week wait!! BUT, I digress and attempt to relax :coffee:[/QUOTE]

:laugh2: And I thought baby making would be sooo much fun..silly me :dohh: (Not that BD-ing isn't fun :) Then again, I never thoguht I would be BD-in with a schedule..:dohh:)


----------



## girlibird

Well think I'm in tww but don't know for certain.. 
Symptoms been icky today am n pm
Got a shtp pain n left side might be o who knows lol
And my top of my thigh hurts? 

Come on first of march.


----------



## ladyDi

Bellydreams, thank you :flower:. I didn't want to tell anyone either but the second I got married they started with the question. They were so eager for us to have a :baby: (all except sister-in-law who was pregnant the 1st month trying and rubs it in everyone faces, she sees it as some kind of competition :wacko:) 1st yr I told them that we are not ready for a baby yet but that didn't stop the questions-so when will you be ready?.. Anyways I told them (only couple of friends and family) we were trying 6 months ago..and totally regreted it!


----------



## Bellydreams

ladyDi said:


> Bellydreams, thank you :flower:. I didn't want to tell anyone either but the second I got married they started with the question. They were so eager for us to have a :baby: (all except sister-in-law who was pregnant the 1st month trying and rubs it in everyone faces, she sees it as some kind of competition :wacko:) 1st yr I told them that we are not ready for a baby yet but that didn't stop the questions-so when will you be ready?.. Anyways I told them (only couple of friends and family) we were trying 6 months ago..and totally regreted it!

I feel your pain! I'm the eldest and only one in a stable relationship. As soon as we got married everyone expected I will fall pregnant, plus the multitude of questions, :wacko: I said the same as you and finally they quit for a while, but at year 2 they started again and year three my mum was saying "are you ever going to have kids?" I calmed her with "yes mum but not right now." Now we are almost married for 4 years and the pressure is back on. I really want to tell them that we are trying but I just know I would regret it, plus I want to surprise them so much!! My SIL is much older than me and cannot have anymore kids and I told her that we plan to expand the family this year, but only told her since I work for her casually, so I believe she has a right to know! Fortunately she is not a gossiper and won't ever bring the subject up unless I did.

Hope it just happens for us very soon so they can all be joyful for us instead of bugging us, but I'm sure that will never end! Haha!


----------



## berniegroves

Trust me ladies, it doesn't get any easier after you've had one! 
My daughter is 16 months and since she was a few weeks old people have been asking when we'll have another. 
One of my friends said to me "you'll obviously have another baby soon" when I'd just had a miscarriage (she didn't know) 
But I never question people about babies or pregnancy or make assumptions like my friend did. Because you never know what their situation might be!!


----------



## gaboo

Bellydreams- WOW on the pill AND protection??
*SIGH*
We have been using the "pull out" method for ohh about 5 years. and I started to think... we havent had any oopsies??? Now that we are trying, and trying to time everything, Im amazed people can even Get pregnant on accident!
But of course, both my sisters did *sigh*


----------



## gaboo

Im feeling so tired right now, thinking about a nap.
Had a headache earlier- still kinda there
Hoping these are good symptoms


----------



## jsmom88

ladyDi said:


> Bellydreams, thank you :flower:. I didn't want to tell anyone either but the second I got married they started with the question. They were so eager for us to have a :baby: (all except sister-in-law who was pregnant the 1st month trying and rubs it in everyone faces, she sees it as some kind of competition :wacko:) 1st yr I told them that we are not ready for a baby yet but that didn't stop the questions-so when will you be ready?.. Anyways I told them (only couple of friends and family) we were trying 6 months ago..and totally regreted it!

I know what ya mean by the whole sister-in-law and competition thing


----------



## mumofone25

girlibird said:


> Well think I'm in tww but don't know for certain..
> Symptoms been icky today am n pm
> Got a shtp pain n left side might be o who knows lol
> And my top of my thigh hurts?
> 
> Come on first of march.


me too... i didnt monitor anything and didnt use opks, but im pretty sure im in my tww now, im around cd 17 :happydance: xxx


----------



## lcgoodac

I don't know what dpo I am either! Pos opk mon and tues negative wed. Bd'd sun, mon and tues. Feel nauseous today but don't know if that's because I've got cold and have had cramps like I get before af but gone now. 

Oh and its my birthday and me and my partner have officially got engaged! X


----------



## Bellydreams

gaboo said:


> Bellydreams- WOW on the pill AND protection??
> *SIGH*
> We have been using the "pull out" method for ohh about 5 years. and I started to think... we havent had any oopsies??? Now that we are trying, and trying to time everything, Im amazed people can even Get pregnant on accident!
> But of course, both my sisters did *sigh*

Yes, she is one of those women who just thinks about pregnancy and bam pregnant. This is her 5th, she sadly just got divorced to her husband, so this is a big oopsie baby but he'll be loved.


----------



## Bellydreams

lcgoodac said:


> I don't know what dpo I am either! Pos opk mon and tues negative wed. Bd'd sun, mon and tues. Feel nauseous today but don't know if that's because I've got cold and have had cramps like I get before af but gone now.
> 
> Oh and its my birthday and me and my partner have officially got engaged! X

CONGRATS on the engagement!!


----------



## ladyDi

berniegroves said:


> Trust me ladies, it doesn't get any easier after you've had one!
> My daughter is 16 months and since she was a few weeks old people have been asking when we'll have another.
> One of my friends said to me "you'll obviously have another baby soon" when I'd just had a miscarriage (she didn't know)
> But I never question people about babies or pregnancy or make assumptions like my friend did. Because you never know what their situation might be!!

I think such questions and comments about our (future) children and family life in general are so rude, intrusive and well..bad manners.. I can't imagine how someone might think it's ok to make such comments. It never ever crossed my mind to ask someone/make assumptions like that. I'm find such invasion in my privacy are out of place and very often hurtful.
So sorry to hear about you m/c :( :hugs:


----------



## ladyDi

gaboo said:


> Im feeling so tired right now, thinking about a nap.
> Had a headache earlier- still kinda there
> Hoping these are good symptoms

Fx gaboo :flower: :dust:


----------



## brismommy

Well ladies I would love to wait out the wait with you lol
I am 1 dpo today so I plan on testing March 12th if I can wait that long lol

How is everyone?


----------



## Stewie_G

Please add me to the list for testing on March 5th. 
This was my first month using pressed. Unfortunately I got a cold at 2 DPO and feel crappy.
Let's wish for the best ladies :)


----------



## NewMrsJones

I've had positive OPKs for last 2 days but my temp keeps dropping. Does this mean I won't ovulate this cycle?


----------



## doodlegirl

NewMrsJones said:


> I've had positive OPKs for last 2 days but my temp keeps dropping. Does this mean I won't ovulate this cycle?


I would say you will but only will know once your temperature rises. See in next couple of days what happens.


----------



## doodlegirl

I have been feeling so exhausted today, bad headache and nauseous. I literally spent all day in bed. I also had a really weird dream: 'I was pregnant and just about to go into labour and my partner cut my belly open and got the baby out, i got very angry with him, and then when we got to the hospital i needed a hip replacement.' So weird lol. I am only 5 dpo so I dont think i would have any signs yet. It's all probably just my pmt and i do get quite bad pmts. :(


----------



## gaboo

lcgoodac said:


> I don't know what dpo I am either! Pos opk mon and tues negative wed. Bd'd sun, mon and tues. Feel nauseous today but don't know if that's because I've got cold and have had cramps like I get before af but gone now.
> 
> Oh and its my birthday and me and my partner have officially got engaged! X

CONGRATULATIONS and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## gaboo

So, Yesterday I had a headache that wasnt relieved until right before dinner. (thank goodness because I was hosting a dinner party).
I had ONE glass of wine and was feeling a little loopy.
THis morning I have another headache and feeling nauseated. Still having those light cramps too.
About to go eat something in hopes it will take away my nausea and headache. Supposed to be 8dpo today, so hoping this is good news. Just still cant get over that my boobs arent sore like usual. I keep poking at them... I guess I feel like the sore boobs were my for sure answer that I ovulated... whatever :haha:


----------



## doodlegirl

lcgoodac said:


> I don't know what dpo I am either! Pos opk mon and tues negative wed. Bd'd sun, mon and tues. Feel nauseous today but don't know if that's because I've got cold and have had cramps like I get before af but gone now.
> 
> Oh and its my birthday and me and my partner have officially got engaged! X


Congratulations to your engagement and happy brithday! How great it would be to get so much wanted BFP this month :) Lots of baby dust to you :dust:


----------



## MrsLemon

Hi Ladies can you put me down for March 10th please :)


----------



## Bellydreams

gaboo said:


> So, Yesterday I had a headache that wasnt relieved until right before dinner. (thank goodness because I was hosting a dinner party).
> I had ONE glass of wine and was feeling a little loopy.
> THis morning I have another headache and feeling nauseated. Still having those light cramps too.
> About to go eat something in hopes it will take away my nausea and headache. Supposed to be 8dpo today, so hoping this is good news. Just still cant get over that my boobs arent sore like usual. I keep poking at them... I guess I feel like the sore boobs were my for sure answer that I ovulated... whatever :haha:

Sound like good signs. Last month my nipples just felt weird and were hard all the time, I also felt kind of woozy dizzy and tired with a couple of headaches. But I only got a faint line so I'm sure I would have had more symptoms if the HCG got a chance to build.


----------



## ginny83

According to FF I'm 3DPO, but that means that I Od on CD11 - which is very early for me. So I won't be surprised if my crosshairs change in a couple of days


----------



## gaboo

TMI alert!! :shhh:
Anyone have increased BM's as a sign?
not diarrhea
normally I am a 1 time every day or every other day kind of girl. and I have been going the past 2 days at least 2 times a day.
and normally before the witch comes I get constipated.


----------



## wanabe mum

Hi! Im back after a yr and a half away (daughter 18months now) and im ttc number 2!! Could u please put me down to test on 6th march! Im much more relaxed this time round but il prob still test every day just in case!!!!


----------



## Andrea28

Hi ladies can I join please? Put me down for 15th xxx


----------



## Moreta

I'm supposed to test on March 8th. Hopefully I can make it that long. lol.


----------



## NewMrsJones

My temp went up today so took it as a good sign that maybe I have ovulated but today I'm getting lots of ewcm so just took another OPK even though it turned neg yesterday after 2 days of positives and it was positive straight away. Also having cramps today. Any ideas what's going on?


----------



## ready2Bmum

NewMrsJones said:


> My temp went up today so took it as a good sign that maybe I have ovulated but today I'm getting lots of ewcm so just took another OPK even though it turned neg yesterday after 2 days of positives and it was positive straight away. Any ideas what's going on?

It sounds like your body geared up to O the first time but didnt so now its going again. Its also a possibility that you are ovulating for a second time, but the first option is more likely :flower:


----------



## gaboo

so, 9dpo today 
and yesterday was interesting. Felt (and still do) very happy and peaceful, borderline just goofy and giddy. DH and I just giggled all day long. Went to the movies and my popcorn gave me a little heartburn. All day (stronger yesterday but really for the past few days) having a weird pulling, cramping sensation in lower abdomen. I had a little moment where I just felt...pregnant... and I told DH that I think we caught this one. So, we went to the store to buy tums and pregnancy tests.
Tested this AM and :bfn:
Just thought maybe because I was having these symptoms I could see something. But with my chemical, I was feeling symptoms 3dpo and I didnt test positive until 13 dpo. So, hopefully its just too early


----------



## ladyDi

gaboo said:


> so, 9dpo today
> and yesterday was interesting. Felt (and still do) very happy and peaceful, borderline just goofy and giddy. DH and I just giggled all day long. Went to the movies and my popcorn gave me a little heartburn. All day (stronger yesterday but really for the past few days) having a weird pulling, cramping sensation in lower abdomen. I had a little moment where I just felt...pregnant... and I told DH that I think we caught this one. So, we went to the store to buy tums and pregnancy tests.
> Tested this AM and :bfn:
> Just thought maybe because I was having these symptoms I could see something. But with my chemical, I was feeling symptoms 3dpo and I didnt test positive until 13 dpo. So, hopefully its just too early

9dpo is very early.. FX for you! :) 
When are you planning to test again?


----------



## mumofone25

no idea what DPO i am at a guess id say around 3-5dpo going from CM and pain....

last night i couldnt get comfy in bed had a funny pulling sensation in my left hip area (same side that i had o pains) and also a sharp pulling when i stand up on a few occasions.

very vivid dreams for the past two nights (actually woke up crying friday night :S) but i do tend do have vivid dreams after o anyway :S

hows everyone else??xxx


----------



## ..marie..

Hey gabo I'm the same as u tested this morn got a bfn to I'm getting the weird pulling and cramping to the cramping was really bad for about 3days with bloated but just the pulling now also my boobs are very sore 2day I hope this isn't cause my af is due the 28th fingers crossed for us Hun


----------



## gaboo

LadyDi- Im going to try and hold out. Got a pack of 3 tests so.. LOL
maybe I will hold out til the day before. March 1st. For some reason now I just feel very calm about it. No anxiety. Hopefully that keeps up! LOL :haha: When will you test???

Marie-Yea! with the chemical I had no pulling sensations at all. sometimes feels like its pulling at my hips too. Also with the chemical I never really felt pregnant but i thought because it was so surreal. This time I feel it, but... at the risk of being an idiot.

I dont regularly do cervix checks so, I dont know how good this is but my cervix is still high and having lotiony cm.
LOTS OF :dust: FOR EVERYONE!!!


----------



## stephaniexx

Anyone still waiting to O? I'm due to O around Thursday, and started to BD every other day from CD 7 to build up a nice spermy supply ready and waiting :)

Stupidly excited to ovulate, 1st cycle trying so I seriously doubt I will get lucky lol!


----------



## toothfairy26

Add me down for march 6th please. One day after AF is due. She better stay away


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Buddysmum89

_Im testing on the 1st too!!, after 3 negative tests im deciding to wait until im over a week late as im only 2 days late at the moment 

My body is screwed _


----------



## shellideaks

stephaniexx said:


> Anyone still waiting to O? I'm due to O around Thursday, and started to BD every other day from CD 7 to build up a nice spermy supply ready and waiting :)
> 
> Stupidly excited to ovulate, 1st cycle trying so I seriously doubt I will get lucky lol!

I'm still waiting to ov! Meant to be tomorrow but I haven't had a positive OPK yet :( Feel like I've been waiting forever lol.


----------



## gaboo

AHHH!! My left nipple suddenly feels like it is on fire!! :shock:


----------



## toffee87

4th of March  x


----------



## Bellydreams

Welcome ladies:
Brismommy :flower:
Stewie_G :flower:
MrsLemon :flower:
Wanabe mum :flower:
Andrea28 :flower:
Moreta :flower:
Toothfairy26 :flower:
Buddysmum89 :flower:
Toffee87 :flower:

Not many days left now till the POAS frenzy begins!!

Please share all your symptoms ladies you know we all love it!


----------



## ladyDi

gaboo said:


> LadyDi- Im going to try and hold out. Got a pack of 3 tests so.. LOL
> maybe I will hold out til the day before. March 1st. For some reason now I just feel very calm about it. No anxiety. Hopefully that keeps up! LOL :haha: When will you test???
> 
> Marie-Yea! with the chemical I had no pulling sensations at all. sometimes feels like its pulling at my hips too. Also with the chemical I never really felt pregnant but i thought because it was so surreal. This time I feel it, but... at the risk of being an idiot.
> 
> I dont regularly do cervix checks so, I dont know how good this is but my cervix is still high and having lotiony cm.
> LOTS OF :dust: FOR EVERYONE!!!

I have long LP (my tww is longer than tw :growlmad:) , my AF is due March 3rd so I'll try to hold out until then..but I'm not sure I'll succeed.. Although I feel kind off out..


----------



## Kesh89

Ill be testing march 3/4


----------



## berniegroves

Hi ladies, 
I'm 8dpo today and had dizzy spells last night and this morning. Very odd. 
Also mild cramping and sickness.,


----------



## KitteyKat2010

:hi: ladies I hope I can join you all. 

I am testing on March 3rd. I have irregular cycles, this is my first cycle temping, so if anyone wants to help a lady out on her temps, that would be wonderful?

I have been cramping for 2 days now, but noticed my temp dipped a lot when I took it this morning. I always take my temp at the same time. :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hello there! Mind if I join this thread? I am 1dop and will be testing March 9th. That is a few days earlier then I should test but the 9th is DH and my 4 year anniversary. I'd love to give him a BFP for an anniversary gift.


----------



## brismommy

how many DPO's till you start having symptoms? I am trying not to think everything is a symptom but I cant help analyzing every move I make to see if it will tell me if anything implanted or not


----------



## BabyHopeG

Need to have a rant, found out last weekend both of my Sister-in-laws are pregnant, and I've taken the news really bad, a lot worse than I thought I would to be honest! Had a really down week, and I'm too scared to see them in the fear I will just start crying, making them & me feel awful! It's not that I'm not happy for them, I'm am, but just finding it very difficult to digest. No one in either family understand as they have never experienced a loss, so I'm expected to put on a brave face & face the music - which I will do & be strong! 

Anyway sorry about that, here is the only place where I can let it all out & you kind of understand what it's like. I think because its family as well it's in my face more and will constantly hear about it all.... Also just a constant reminder of the 3 I have lost since Aug :cry:

I think I ovulated yesterday as had a temp spike this morning. My doctor advised to take aspirin due to my chemicals, and advised to start when I get my bfp, willing to give anything ago as so want another baby! 

Thanks for listening :thumbup:


----------



## kno

Can you put me down for the 1st please ?? 

ALSO baby dust to all of you :happydance:


----------



## Kris80

Can you put me down for the 6th please? If I can wait that long.


----------



## Excited4First

BabyHopeG said:


> Need to have a rant, found out last weekend both of my Sister-in-laws are pregnant, and I've taken the news really bad, a lot worse than I thought I would to be honest! Had a really down week, and I'm too scared to see them in the fear I will just start crying, making them & me feel awful! It's not that I'm not happy for them, I'm am, but just finding it very difficult to digest. No one in either family understand as they have never experienced a loss, so I'm expected to put on a brave face & face the music - which I will do & be strong!
> 
> Anyway sorry about that, here is the only place where I can let it all out & you kind of understand what it's like. I think because its family as well it's in my face more and will constantly hear about it all.... Also just a constant reminder of the 3 I have lost since Aug :cry:
> 
> I think I ovulated yesterday as had a temp spike this morning. My doctor advised to take aspirin due to my chemicals, and advised to start when I get my bfp, willing to give anything ago as so want another baby!
> 
> Thanks for listening :thumbup:

Aw Hun, :hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry to hear. Im sure that's so frustrating. You are happy for your sils but at the same time it hurts. Hugs to you and sending many many good thoughts and lots of baby dust your way. Bnb is such a wonderful placed to connect with others mums for support. 

:flower:


----------



## MrsLemon

I went away this weekend and for got to take any opks with me :S but judging by the one i did before i went away and the one last night and this morning I think I would of got a positive on sunday morning ish...

WIth Af due on the 10th of march, mothering sunday...im hoping its a good omen..

trying to keep cool and relaxed this cycle..lets see how far that goes haha


----------



## TandB

gaboo said:


> TMI alert!! :shhh:
> Anyone have increased BM's as a sign?
> not diarrhea
> normally I am a 1 time every day or every other day kind of girl. and I have been going the past 2 days at least 2 times a day.
> and normally before the witch comes I get constipated.

hey i am 10dpo and the past few days i have been going ALOT so im right there with u lol


----------



## Pixiemama

BFN yesterday and today. Once i start POAS there's just no stopping me! AF is due Sunday.


----------



## doodlegirl

Pixiemama said:


> BFN yesterday and today. Once i start POAS there's just no stopping me! AF is due Sunday.

the same here. also 7dpo. bfn so far. do u have any symptoms?


----------



## poppy144

Can u put me down for the 1st please if I can wait that long  x


----------



## KayD1025

Hi ladies :flower:

Ill be testing March.1st!! Aside from a few symptoms, like on & off cramps since ovulation, sore & heavy breasts, headaches, very vivid dreaming, I just have that gut "Im pregnant" feeling & I haven't felt that way since I was pregnant with my daughter.

I know for a fact that I ovulated between the 10th-16th, I usually know the exact day but this month during those few days I had all the signs of ovulation, but me and my husband :sex: every other day since the 1st of the month all the way threw the week of ovulation, so im sure we hit that window of ovulation. Yesterday was my AF estimated arrival day, but had no signs of AF what so ever, my cervix was unreachably high, I was able to feel the tip and it was extremely wet, soft, and tightly closed almost swollen shut. I went to the restroom around 6pm last night & wiped and had just two spots of blood. Started freaking out thinking it was AF but have not had any blood since then, I even checked my cervix right after & had no signs of AF what so ever, so im almost positive it was Implantation spotting. That leads me to believe that I ovulated the 15th or 16th, which would make me 9DPO or 10DPO today! 

Still no AF, or signs of her at all :af: Hoping she stays away!! Im going to test on the 1st because if yesterday was indeed implantation bleeding then itll take 4 or more days to show up on a urine test. Really praying for this, and I truly hope this is my month!

Good luck to all you ladies, and I truly hope this is all of our month! Hope we all get that positive. :hugs:

Good luck, God bless, and lots of baby dust to us all :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bellydreams

Welcome new ladies:

Kesh89 :flower:
KitteyKat2010 :flower:
NDTaber9211 :flower:
Kno :flower:
Kris80 :flower:
Poppy144 :flower:
KayD1025 :flower:

March is so close!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bellydreams

Any updates on testing day ladies?

Tulip11
Twag
ClandestineTX
HockeyWife86
Chirpywife
Pipsbabybean


----------



## NewMrsJones

Still getting positive OPKs what's going on??? I'm going crazy, this has been the strangest month.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Can you pretty please change my date to March 8th...I think I may have just ovulated.


----------



## Bellydreams

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Can you pretty please change my date to March 8th...I think I may have just ovulated.

All updated! All the best with waiting!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Hi ladies, just wanted to symptom update anyone who's in the TWW with me....
This is only my 2nd month TTC so i dont have much experience symptom spotting and Im trying to keep it under control, but I have three very strange things happen:
one-I feel like Ive done 100 crunches...my lower abdomen is tight, very tight (no change to my usual work out routine)
two-creamy white cm, this is very unusual for me, i usually have clear watery cm before AF (not sure if this is just my body adjusting to being off BC, but, Ive never had it before)
three- my lips are wicked chapped...and Im talking like, Im drinking a gallon of water a day and using Burts Bees and theyre still chapped. 
I feel like my boobs are a little sore...but I cant tell if thats just in my head, lol. All of these have come on in the last 2 days and were very prominent today. Im CD27 today and a guestimated 12 or 13 DPO....here's hoping!!!


----------



## Bellydreams

I'm 5DPO today and starting to feel similar symptoms to last month. Light queasy feeling, also a woozy type of lightheadness my legs feel strange. Boobs also feel a bit heavier and ever so slightly aching. Forgot to mention bloated stomach. Hope this is the month!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Pixiemama said:


> BFN yesterday and today. Once i start POAS there's just no stopping me! AF is due Sunday.

I'm due for AF Sunday too. No symptoms at all.
:nope:hoping for terrible nausea or any other sign to indicate pregnancy.


----------



## gaboo

Hey ladies that are worried about not having any symptoms- Dont worry!! I read the BFP forums where people write what their symptoms were in the two week wait and more than half say they didnt have any symptoms. Or they just had their regular PMS. SO DONT GIVE UP HOPE YET!!! :hugs:

So 10dpo today and nothing incredible to announce. Was sooo tired last night for really no reason and went to bed earlier than normal. Been having slight nausea that is quickly relieved with a snack. And just continue to have those light cramps. Sometimes have a weird back ache that wraps around my hips. Going to hold out testing until Saturday... maybe Friday :winkwink:
How is everyone else doing? Tell me your symptoms!


----------



## brismommy

can you change my day to march 6? I am gonna start testing then


----------



## DHBH0930

Ugh, ovulating even later this month! Got my first positive OPK yesterday, CD 17. Hopefully since O is even later my cycle will be longer. I'm glad I finally got my + OPK but man 17 days was a long wait! My temps are all over even though I do it vaginally at the same time everyday. Hopefully it will still confirm O!

GL ladies! March is just around the corner!


----------



## Bellydreams

brismommy said:


> can you change my day to march 6? I am gonna start testing then

All done Brismommy!!


----------



## Bellydreams

DHBH0930 said:


> Ugh, ovulating even later this month! Got my first positive OPK yesterday, CD 17. Hopefully since O is even later my cycle will be longer. I'm glad I finally got my + OPK but man 17 days was a long wait! My temps are all over even though I do it vaginally at the same time everyday. Hopefully it will still confirm O!
> 
> GL ladies! March is just around the corner!

Let me know if your date needs changing! Hooray for ovulation!!


----------



## KayD1025

Did any of you ladies use Wondfo ovulation tests? Did they work for you? Would you recommend them? Let me know :hugs:

Good luck, God bless, and lots of baby dust to you all :dust:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Maybe some of you ladies can help me out. From fertiliyfriend (temps) it says that I ovulated on the 17th, I had wet EWCM. 

Now on the 23rd of February, my EWCM was stringy, and very fertile, would that mean I ovulated on that day or the 17th? 

Either way I am testing on the 8th...I should know by then either way, but still it would be nice to know. :)


----------



## brismommy

I would say the 23rd due to the more fertile EWCM.... I dont temp though so I am not sure on how to read charts


----------



## KitteyKat2010

brismommy said:


> I would say the 23rd due to the more fertile EWCM.... I dont temp though so I am not sure on how to read charts

Thank you very much for your advice. I just started temping this cycle, so I have no idea what I am doing yet. But I think I will just use the 23rd as my ovulation date. :) I guess I will just have to see what happens in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## baby4me2013

Hi! I'll be testing 3/8 for my 3rd round of ttc. Thanks!!


----------



## Bellydreams

KitteyKat2010 said:


> brismommy said:
> 
> 
> I would say the 23rd due to the more fertile EWCM.... I dont temp though so I am not sure on how to read charts
> 
> Thank you very much for your advice. I just started temping this cycle, so I have no idea what I am doing yet. But I think I will just use the 23rd as my ovulation date. :) I guess I will just have to see what happens in the next 2 weeks.Click to expand...

I've only just started charting but looking at your temps still going down I would say you haven't ovulated yet or might do right now. I believe dotted crosshairs means it isn't 100% confirmed and it may move. Someone with more experience may be able to clarify. 

Just for reference my chart has a low drop in temp indicating ovulation followed by 5 clear temp rises indicating progesterone is present and that I have indeed ovulated. My cross hairs are lines and not dotted.

Hope this helps. I also get EWCM several times in my cycle but an indicator of true fertile CM is the stretchy stuff.


----------



## Mrs A

Im out :witch:


----------



## ginny83

Mrs A said:


> Im out :witch:

Sorry to hear that x


----------



## Bellydreams

Mrs A said:


> Im out :witch:

Really sorry to hear MrsA :hugs:

All the best for next month!


----------



## essie0828

:hi: im testing 3/8. Dh swears im pregnant already, lets see if he's right ;)


----------



## berniegroves

Hi ladies, 
I can't believe there are so many of us testing in march!! Here's hoping it's a lucky month for us all!! 
I'm still feeling a little under the weather, bit sicky on and off. But haven't felt dizzy since Sunday. 
I also have really chapped lips.....how strange!! Thought it was the weather as is cold here!! 

Having a chemical last month has really thrown me off. I'm 10dpo today and would normally test. But I don't want to risk getting a positive and then the same thing happening. But waiting until Sunday to test is driving me bonkers!! Lol! 
X


----------



## Wilsmom

Good luck everyone! I hope we all get our BfPs this month! I'm 7 dpo this morning and have already been symptom spotting away :0) TMI but my cm never dried up. Right now it has lots of sticky white cm and globs of yellow snotty cm. The latter is the weird part. This morning I had a significant drop in temp (though not below the cover line). I've looked this up and I read that you really can't tell if it is an implantation dip until after you confirm bfp. All this waiting!!!! Lol


----------



## mimomma

Me too! Due AF March 6, will test FR on March 7 if a no show. GL to us all!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Buddysmum89

I was a bit naughty and tested at 1am this morning on a superdrug test...still think bfn but I've got line eye really bad lol!! No more testing now until march 1st hidden the remainder of my tests now!! :(


----------



## Kerjack

Can you put me down for March 3rd?

Good luck to everyone testing! I want to see some pretty bfp's!!! 

I'm trying not to symptom spot but man it's hard. I know my boobs are bigger (I measured them before I started working out a week ago lol), and I've got a nasty cold, I never get colds in the winter time. But even with my nose all stuffed up I can smell more!! Also I'm tired all the time :(. 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## swatipunshi

hi all currently i am on my 2 DPo ...my AF is due on 9th march will test by then anyone having any symptoms on 2 DPO i have a sore throat and back pain but i know its too early anyways fingers crossed:kiss::hugs:


----------



## brismommy

I am 4 dpo today... nothing i would call symptoms has shown so far just a headache and some really weird dreams I also have been feeling pretty sick, but i think a coworker got me sick....


----------



## toffee87

I'm due on my birthday or day after. Happy Birthday to me haha x


----------



## gaboo

Having jaw pain and light cramps
Sorry Mrs. A good luck to you next month! :hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Light cramps and bad skin today. My normal AF pains and pre AF gassy tummy. Feel likes I've lost another month, but you never know with this fun game!


----------



## ..marie..

No cramps but breasts are sore af is due thurs so think its on its way thou


----------



## Zizzle

Can I join please ladies? Testing on the 11th :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Man, what sucks is early prego symptoms are the EXACT same as period symptoms- NOT FAIR and quite frankly, it's mean!!!


----------



## bonjo808

Today starts my TWW...Hope we start seeing some BFPs soon


----------



## Dynamicmae

Testing 5th March... If I can last that long!!


----------



## NewMrsJones

So FF finally confirmed my ovulation let the 2ww begin.


----------



## Catydid

I am 8dpo in our second cycle of TTC. AF is due March 4, but I am waiting to test until March 5th. I'm not experiencing any of the symptoms I had last TWW, other than fatigue.


----------



## Buddysmum89

I'm out :( :witch: finally got me at 4 days late extremely gutted :( :cry:


----------



## TandB

Okay ladies I was supposed to test on march 7 bc period was supposed to start on 1st so I caved in and took a test and it was bfp :) so I'm gonna take another in a few days GL everyone


----------



## Fallen8905

TandB said:


> Okay ladies I was supposed to test on march 7 bc period was supposed to start on 1st so I caved in and took a test and it was bfp :) so I'm gonna take another in a few days GL everyone


Congrats!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bellydreams

Buddysmum89 said:


> I'm out :( :witch: finally got me at 4 days late extremely gutted :( :cry:

Really sorry to hear Buddysmum :hugs:

All the best for next cycle!


----------



## berniegroves

Congrats tandb. How many days post ovulation are you? 
really pleased for you
X


----------



## TandB

berniegroves said:


> Congrats tandb. How many days post ovulation are you?
> really pleased for you
> X

Thank you I am 11 dpo now so I didnt think anything would show bc I haven't had any symptoms so I have my fingers crossed for everybody :happydance:


----------



## Bellydreams

TandB said:


> Okay ladies I was supposed to test on march 7 bc period was supposed to start on 1st so I caved in and took a test and it was bfp :) so I'm gonna take another in a few days GL everyone

CONGRATULATIONS TandB!!!!!
:happydance: our first :bfp:

Happy and Healthy 9 months!


----------



## ProfWife

TandB - CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Wayhay!! First :bfp: !!!
Congrats tandb!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

TandB said:


> Okay ladies I was supposed to test on march 7 bc period was supposed to start on 1st so I caved in and took a test and it was bfp :) so I'm gonna take another in a few days GL everyone

Congrats :happydance: :baby: happy and healthy 9 months to you. :)


----------



## ginny83

TandB said:


> Okay ladies I was supposed to test on march 7 bc period was supposed to start on 1st so I caved in and took a test and it was bfp :) so I'm gonna take another in a few days GL everyone

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## ginny83

Buddysmum89 said:


> I'm out :( :witch: finally got me at 4 days late extremely gutted :( :cry:

Sorry to hear AF turned up x


----------



## gaboo

TandB said:


> Okay ladies I was supposed to test on march 7 bc period was supposed to start on 1st so I caved in and took a test and it was bfp :) so I'm gonna take another in a few days GL everyone

YAY CONGRATULATIONS!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## gaboo

okay, 11dpo
I have this almost constant pressure/ cramping for the past... idk... 5 days?
my hips and back are sometimes sore, and i get just the slightest bit of heartburn everytime I eat a big meal. Im hungry all the time and if I let my stomach get empty I get nauseated
I am so tired I feel like I could go to bed right now at 5pm
I WANT TO TEST SOOOOO BAD!!
But, I want to wait too... :dohh:
I am so excited we got our first BFP for the group! I hope it keeps going!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ginny83

I try not to read into symptoms too much in the tww. With my son I didn't even know I was pregnant until I was already 6 weeks - the only symptom I had was sore boobs which I always get.

Even with the other pregnancies I thought I was going to be out because I only had usual PMS symptoms. All my pregnancy symptoms didn't start until I was at least 6 weeks, except for feeling extra tired - that kicked in around the time I got my BFP... but occasionally I get that anyway


----------



## Mii

I never got any symptoms when I was pregnant with my first. 

I am testing March 11th :) I am 2dpo obviously no symptoms lol but I do have a cold so I am sore and overly tired which sucks.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi, I'm testing March 5th. :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hey ladies, you can take me off the list. I thought I ovulated a few days ago but I didn't. My temp went right back down after the spike. I am about 90% sure now I am having an anovulatory month. I am on CD 21 and did have some EWCM today so idk. FX that I still ovulate.


----------



## KayD1025

I guess i wont be testing march 1st after all :sad1: Im out ladies! What I though to be IB, ended up being full force AF. She got me.. AGAIN! 

Just want to wish all you ladies good luck, and lots of baby dust :dust:

Ill still be around. Cant wait for AF to be over, so I can start testing for O day, and hopefully march is my month!! I hope you all get your BFP <3 <3 <3


----------



## Bellydreams

NDTaber9211 said:


> Hey ladies, you can take me off the list. I thought I ovulated a few days ago but I didn't. My temp went right back down after the spike. I am about 90% sure now I am having an anovulatory month. I am on CD 21 and did have some EWCM today so idk. FX that I still ovulate.

You'll get there, c'mon eggy!

I've moved you to the TBA list so just update me when that egg drops!!


----------



## Bellydreams

KayD1025 said:


> I guess i wont be testing march 1st after all :sad1: Im out ladies! What I though to be IB, ended up being full force AF. She got me.. AGAIN!
> 
> Just want to wish all you ladies good luck, and lots of baby dust :dust:
> 
> Ill still be around. Cant wait for AF to be over, so I can start testing for O day, and hopefully march is my month!! I hope you all get your BFP <3 <3 <3

Really sorry to hear KayD1025 :hugs:
If you happen to be testing later in March let me know and I'll add you again. :flower:


----------



## brismommy

Come on girls i need some good news! We need some BFPs in here!!!!


----------



## Bellydreams

Welcome new ladies:

Baby4me2013 :flower:
Essie0828 :flower:
Mimomma :flower:
Kerjack :flower:
Swatipunshi :flower:
Zizzle :flower:
Dynamicmae :flower:
Catydid :flower:
Mii :flower:
Mouse_chicky :flower:

March is only a few sleeps away!!! Get those tests ready!


----------



## AshNTom

Bellydreams said:


> Welcome new ladies:
> 
> Baby4me2013 :flower:
> Essie0828 :flower:
> Mimomma :flower:
> Kerjack :flower:
> Swatipunshi :flower:
> Zizzle :flower:
> Dynamicmae :flower:
> Catydid :flower:
> Mii :flower:
> Mouse_chicky :flower:
> 
> March is only a few sleeps away!!! Get those tests ready!


oh me too! march 19th provided :witch: doesnt rear her ugly head :) fxxx for :bfp: but we are only in our first month of ttc. ;0


----------



## Catydid

Bellydreams said:


> Welcome new ladies:
> 
> Baby4me2013 :flower:
> Essie0828 :flower:
> Mimomma :flower:
> Kerjack :flower:
> Swatipunshi :flower:
> Zizzle :flower:
> Dynamicmae :flower:
> Catydid :flower:
> Mii :flower:
> Mouse_chicky :flower:
> 
> March is only a few sleeps away!!! Get those tests ready!

Thanks! It'll be here before we know it!


----------



## swatipunshi

i am on 3 DPO woke up bwith feaver and sore throat not feeling good at all....:wacko:..how are all the ladies doing..........:flower:


----------



## toffee87

4dpo :) ovulation confirmed :-D


----------



## ProfWife

CD 7 here. I normally ovulate sometime between 17-20. Hoping FertilAid will shorten that! Otherwise, it feels like SUCH a long time! No BDing for me until Friday due to the HSG.


----------



## Bellydreams

ProfWife said:


> CD 7 here. I normally ovulate sometime between 17-20. Hoping FertilAid will shorten that! Otherwise, it feels like SUCH a long time! No BDing for me until Friday due to the HSG.

Yes I hear your pain, my earliest o is 18 and longest 31!

I see we started TTC the same time. Hope this is our month!!


----------



## doodlegirl

TandB said:


> Okay ladies I was supposed to test on march 7 bc period was supposed to start on 1st so I caved in and took a test and it was bfp :) so I'm gonna take another in a few days GL everyone

big congratulations : )


----------



## shellideaks

Congrats TandB! 

I'm not sure what's going on with me, I _should_ be 2DPO but I don't know if I've even ovulated. I posted a thread about it here if anyone cares to take a look. Input would be appreciated :flower:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## doodlegirl

9 dpo today, sore breast especially at the lower part, feeling gassy, heartburn, second day of metallic taste - worse today, strangely calmer than at the weekend, hot at night and waking up and very cold during a day. could be all just pms.


----------



## essie0828

:) congrats TandB! 

:hugs: to all that the witch got :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Im starting to get sore BBs as well, but I took a nasty kick from DD last night right in the left one. Omg! It hurt so bad..... so who knows lol. Probably sore from trauma :haha:


----------



## Kerjack

Congrats TandB!! H&H 9 months! 

How is everyone this morning? I'm still exhausted. And my boob feel... Full and achey it's weird. I've had them hurt before af but not like this. Plus ive been gassy :s. And my cold has toned down, now I just have the sniffles and still sneezing. Only 4 days till testing!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I am 10 DPO, and excited that I haven't tested yet. It really helps that I don't have any HPT's at home. <3 

I have been very gassy, bloated, and crampy.


----------



## doodlegirl

KitteyKat2010 said:


> I am 10 DPO, and excited that I haven't tested yet. It really helps that I don't have any HPT's at home. <3
> 
> I have been very gassy, bloated, and crampy.

well done for not testing yet and good luck x


----------



## Dynamicmae

I was naughty!!! I tested 10dpo.... Bfn :(


----------



## ..marie..

My af is due 2moz tested today and got a bfn so that's me out I honestly thought I'd get a bfp as there's no sign of my af coming my boobs are so and a lot of creamy cm but that's it


----------



## Catydid

9dpo! 
I woke up with swollen lymph nodes in my neck, a little bit of congestion and a temp rise of .26 degrees. It seems like I might be getting sick, and I'm hoping it's due to a pregnancy-induced weakening of my immune system. :-s 
Trying to be realistic about it and working on not getting my hopes up.
Otherwise, PMS hasn't hit me yet, which is unusual with AF due so soon!

Any thoughts? Has anyone else had/having these symptoms or lack thereof?


----------



## toffee87

My boobs feel a bit tender today, but nothing major


----------



## missjenn

I am on cycle day 29 now....AF always comes on either day 28 or 29. I am still hopeful this is my month. I just got back from the gyno actually and I told her I lost hope because I have no pregnancy symptoms and she said it's way too early. She said that over 90% of women don't show pregnancy symptoms until 6 weeks or more and that anything earlier is progesterone related and confused for pregnancy because they are sol similar. I sure hope she is right!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## BabyHopeG

TandB said:


> Okay ladies I was supposed to test on march 7 bc period was supposed to start on 1st so I caved in and took a test and it was bfp :) so I'm gonna take another in a few days GL everyone

A massive congratulations to you!


----------



## sunshinemum01

Bellydreams said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Let us know your testing date and we can pass the March TWW time together!!
> 
> Sorry to hear AF is visiting - All the best for next month:
> MrsA :hugs:
> Buddysmum :hugs:
> KayD1025 :hugs:
> 
> Big congratulations :bfp::
> TandB :happydance:
> 
> 1st: Girlibird, Missjenn, ..Marie.., Darlingdiva, Pinkylisa28, Kno & Poppy144
> 2nd: Latrying, Gaboo, Lazydaisys, JaimieKaye, KatyR & Natjenson
> 3rd: Doodlegirl, Amcolecchi, LadyDi, Pixiemama, Berniegroves, Rach.jay, Tublet, Kesh89 & Kerjack
> 4th: MItoDC, lcgoodac & Toffee87
> 5th: Puggyflump, Rockinmomtobe, Sprite30, Wilsmom, 01k204, Babyboop, Stewie_G, Dynamicmae, Catydid & Mouse_chicky 5
> 6th: Mumofone25, Wanabe mum, Toothfairy26, Kris80 & Brismommy
> 7th: Bellydreams, Babysaa, Excited4first, Ready2bmum & Mimomma
> 8th: Lilmissmup, Twiggers, DazzlingDanie, Moreta, KitteyKat2010, Baby4me2013 & Essie0828
> 9th: Bonjo808, NewMrsJones, DHBH0930, BabyHopeG & Swatipunshi
> 10th: Sallyhansen76 & MrsLemon
> 11th: Ginny83, Zelly1, Shellideaks, Zizzle & Mii
> 12th:
> 13th:
> 14th: Stephaniexx
> 15th: Andrea28
> 16th: Babyrogers
> 17th: Sharan
> 18th: Jsmom88
> 19th: Try2findbaby
> 20th:
> 21st: Tundralife2 & Mowat
> 22nd:
> 23rd:
> 24th:
> 25th:
> 26th:
> 27th:
> 28th: Jessthemess
> 29th: Pizzawagon
> 30th: Prowife
> 31st:
> 
> TBA: Tulip11, Twag, ClandestineTX, HockeyWife86, Chirpywife, Pipsbabybean & NDTaber9211
> 
> All the best ladies!!! :bfp: for all

Well I'm starting the clear blue monitor so things might change but from what i know now i should be testing around March 25th ish fingers cross for this month **baby dust to all**


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Hi ladies, just an update....AF due today or tomorrow and no sign! Im keeping my FX!


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Hi ladies, just an update....AF due today or tomorrow and no sign! Im keeping my FX!

You and I are in the exact same boat then....AF due today or tomorrow for me too....lots of baby dust to us both!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Dynamicmae said:


> I was naughty!!! I tested 10dpo.... Bfn :(

 Think I'm 10 dpo. Very tempting to test.... Just seen your post and its made me think I should try and be good and wait a couple more days. It's so hard when the tests are in the house. Feel 99 %sure AF is on its way.


----------



## missjenn

Wait it out! I am 14 or 15 DPO today and met with my gyno this morning. She told me to hold out until after tomorrow! Im trying!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zizzle

So SO emotional today, cried so much! I just have a feeling AF is on her way early. Need a cuddle :(


----------



## sunshinemum01

Ok i'm new to posting but have been reading them for some time now, and I am ttc for about a year for baby #2 with a few breaks in-between just trying naturally figuring things would work when they are suppose to as my daughter came when I was on BC so no trying with her and this is all new but not working so we broke down and got the clear blue monitor so start fresh with a little help (anyone with opinions on the monitor would love to hear them) and I am a horrible tww symptom maker ..... This month has been different though
*I had sleepless nights starting early starting @ 4-5 dpo waking up every few hours not being able to go back to sleep and that is so not normal for me 
*having a lot of dreams that are waking me up about being pregnant (wishful thinking Im sure)
* Very watery cm for the last week 
*cramping like dull achy cramps 
*waves of nauseous like lump in my throat 
*so tired (probably from not sleeping and having a 2 year old)
10-11dpo I tested and it was a BFN &#61516; so Ive been preparing myself for AF to arrive all symptoms almost getting worse and AF was suppose to come either yesterday or today and today early morning there was a spot the size of my finger nail of brown so I was sadden by the thought it has been confirmed this month is a bust and my AF was coming but nothing when I wiped (tmi) sorry and still nothing and its been over 5 hours ahhh so nervous I want this so bad what are my chances?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sorry for TMI but I have noticed I have a lot of discharge on my underwear. Do you know if this is a sign of pregnancy possibly or period coming? It seems sticky and looks clear to me, ahhh going nuts lol!


----------



## tublet

Hello everyone I feel crampy and pains on sides of breasts.

I have prominent blue veins on my breasts too. Had them last month too though so not reading anything into it!


----------



## lcgoodac

I swear my boobs have got bigger and feel heavier, although not painful. My teeth are hurting today and keep having little fluttering feelings in my tummy (although dont know if im imagining it because i want to be pregnant)

I try not to symptom spot too much as the last few months af has showed up so ive been disappointed.

hope everyone is doing ok

Lucy


----------



## MrsLemon

CONGRATS TandB

Got a great feeling for us all this month.. what with March being the month with (the UKs) Mothering Sunday in it :D


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

missjenn said:


> Rockinmomtobe said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just an update....AF due today or tomorrow and no sign! Im keeping my FX!
> 
> You and I are in the exact same boat then....AF due today or tomorrow for me too....lots of baby dust to us both!!Click to expand...

How exciting!!! AAAAND my names Jen! Weird lol. When are you testing?


----------



## Flower Lily

Hi everyone! What a fantastic thread I have found! 

So.. a little about me. I am 26, ttc with OH. DTD on valentines (as you do :winkwink::winkwink:), think I OV'd the next day, but can't be sure. 
- Sunday (8 dpo) I noticed my bbs were becoming really sensitive, especially around the nipple area. 
- Monday (9 dop), I got a really bad headache - could almost be described as a migrane. I usually get this on the first day of AF. 
- Yesterday (Tuesday - 10 dpo), had a small amount brown discharge and same today. It is around the time I would be expecting AF, but not had the intense cramps that I usually have. Although started having pinching feelings on left side just lower than my hip.
- Today (11 dpo), still having strange pinching feelings low down, bbs feel really achy and nipples feel prickly. Yesterday evening I was absolutely starving and ate 3 bags of crisps before I ate dinner, then polished off 2 biscuits after as well!! Tonight after eating dinner, I felt really sick and my legs feel so achy and tired and that's when I caved and tested - BFN! But I am sure I can see something really REALLY faintly, although it might just be a shadow line. 

What do you think????? When shall I test again? I am thinking Friday, maybe?


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> missjenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockinmomtobe said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just an update....AF due today or tomorrow and no sign! Im keeping my FX!
> 
> You and I are in the exact same boat then....AF due today or tomorrow for me too....lots of baby dust to us both!!Click to expand...
> 
> How exciting!!! AAAAND my names Jen! Weird lol. When are you testing?Click to expand...

Hi Jen! Maybe this is a sign...two Jenn's....same cycle...same BFP date! :happydance:

Lord....I'm doing everything in my power not to test tomorrow! I came straight home from work so I wouldn't buy any tests. Every time I test I get my period like 2 hours later!!! 

I really hope that it does not show up tomorrow...if it doesn't than I am testing as soon as I wake-up Friday morning! I'm having a few pains in my lower right side and I know that can't be a good sign. 

When are you thinking of testing?


----------



## missjenn

Flower Lily said:


> Hi everyone! What a fantastic thread I have found!
> 
> So.. a little about me. I am 26, ttc with OH. DTD on valentines (as you do :winkwink::winkwink:), think I OV'd the next day, but can't be sure.
> - Sunday (8 dpo) I noticed my bbs were becoming really sensitive, especially around the nipple area.
> - Monday (9 dop), I got a really bad headache - could almost be described as a migrane. I usually get this on the first day of AF.
> - Yesterday (Tuesday - 10 dpo), had a small amount brown discharge and same today. It is around the time I would be expecting AF, but not had the intense cramps that I usually have. Although started having pinching feelings on left side just lower than my hip.
> - Today (11 dpo), still having strange pinching feelings low down, bbs feel really achy and nipples feel prickly. Yesterday evening I was absolutely starving and ate 3 bags of crisps before I ate dinner, then polished off 2 biscuits after as well!! Tonight after eating dinner, I felt really sick and my legs feel so achy and tired and that's when I caved and tested - BFN! But I am sure I can see something really REALLY faintly, although it might just be a shadow line.
> 
> What do you think????? When shall I test again? I am thinking Friday, maybe?

The symptoms from ovulation can last right up until AF starts....so sometimes it can be confusing and frustrating. I would wait until AF is due...hard to do I know. I hope what you saw was a line!! I've never even come close to seeing anything :-(. I promised myself this cycle that I won't test until I am a day late!

Sounds like we might have 3 testers on Friday!


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies can i join? x Iv thrown up twice tonight & last night...just after drinking tea?? Don't feel nauseous really, it just happens suddenly. Iv no idea really what's goin on with me, as my period in January lasted 2 months? It continued through to when febuarys AF was due, then stopped a week later. I had to go to A&E who did tests that all came bk normal. They said it could just be one of those things & just to wait & see what happens next month (march) if it does it again, ill have to go for a scan to rule out fibroids. 


So I'm just going off my normal cycle calender, which is normally clockwork. According to that, I'm now 3dpo. Making AF due on the 14th...but who knows if I even OV'd at all with all that's gone on? I'm trying to stay hopeful. 


Haha hope you all understood all that x 

Much love to you all Xx


----------



## missjennakate

Please add me to the list! Will be testing on the 5th (earlier if I cave!)


----------



## missjenn

Don't cave!!! It will be more exciting to wait it out because you know your chances will be even better for a BFP!


----------



## brismommy

how are you ladies? Anyone get some good news yet or are at least pretty sure they are getting their BFP this month? 

AFM--- I am 5 DPO today and I have my blood test scheduled for 7 DPO to see if I ovulated this month or if we need to up my dose of clomid for next month...
I am not feeling so hot I am very sick to my stomach and I have a major headache so i think my daughter got me sick. :( hoping i get to feeling better soon and hoping to see some BFPs around here in the next few days


----------



## gaboo

Dynamicmae said:


> I was naughty!!! I tested 10dpo.... Bfn :(

I was naughty too. 11 or 12 dpo and BFN
Feeling kinda down. Not sure if this is my month. Having weird symptoms but probably because of how my hormones were thrown off with my chemical.
:sad1:


----------



## swatipunshi

Hi all currently i am on my 4 dpo .....from 2 dpo having sore throat and fever ....:dohh: yesterday night woke up so many times felling sick in the stomach.....

Hoping these are all BFP symptoms .....anyone else on 4 dpo will test on 9 th March if AF doesnot arrive.:haha:


----------



## Dynamicmae

gaboo said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> I was naughty!!! I tested 10dpo.... Bfn :(
> 
> I was naughty too. 11 or 12 dpo and BFN
> Feeling kinda down. Not sure if this is my month. Having weird symptoms but probably because of how my hormones were thrown off with my chemical.
> :sad1:Click to expand...

Bfn this morning 11dpo. But I've seen charts that only get bfp's as late as 16dpo!! I'm just prayin AF stays away! I was teaching dancing this morning, jump up and down and almost vomitted out all my breakfast... Temperature also went up .2 celcius. Boobs still very sore!


----------



## shellideaks

I'm starting to think I ovulated earlier this month after my chemical. I'm only meant to be 3DPO but been having cramps since Monday (originally put it down to ovulation), have sore boobs, back ache and creamy white cm. Which are all the things I had when I got my BFP with DD. Still gonna wait to test in case I'm wrong.


----------



## doodlegirl

Bfn today at 10 dpo. 

To all that have not caved please dont do it! Be strong and wait. I am not testing next month till af is late.


----------



## Dynamicmae

doodlegirl said:


> Bfn today at 10 dpo.
> 
> To all that have not caved please dont do it! Be strong and wait. I am not testing next month till af is late.

How you gonna hold back on testing again? I can just see I'm gonna test till AF starts or till I get a positive! Oh gosh!!! Who would think 2 weeks can be so long?


----------



## doodlegirl

Dynamicmae said:


> doodlegirl said:
> 
> 
> Bfn today at 10 dpo.
> 
> To all that have not caved please dont do it! Be strong and wait. I am not testing next month till af is late.
> 
> How you gonna hold back on testing again? I can just see I'm gonna test till AF starts or till I get a positive! Oh gosh!!! Who would think 2 weeks can be so long?Click to expand...

I dont know. I dont think i can hold back and feel really bad about it. We just want a baby so much, my partner is probably the only man that has line eyes. I am starting to think that we should maybe visit a doctor. we only started actively trying ttc last month but we did ttc before on and off several times, if i put those months together it would be six month including my mcc. i will be 35 in march, they say over 35 if u have been trying for that long u should seek help i dont really know what to do, i am a bit down today, its the early testing! ! ! 

Be strong and try not to test, i know its hard esp. once u caved. do u test only in the morning? do u have symptoms? lots of baby dust.


----------



## JessiBear1992

I wanna join.
Put me down for 3/20!! :)
Best of luck to everyone on here :)
Hopefully March is a lucky month


----------



## essie0828

Ughh feeling the poas itch this morning. No tests in the house though...... trying so hard not to have DH bring some home. :haha:


----------



## toffee87

Haha I gave in and tested. FF thinks I'm 7dpo, and even though I know it isn't the case (I'm sure I'm 5dpo) I tested. No shock that it was negative. With it being our first cycle trying, I just had to do it haha x


----------



## JessiBear1992

toffee87 said:


> Haha I gave in and tested. FF thinks I'm 7dpo, and even though I know it isn't the case (I'm sure I'm 5dpo) I tested. No shock that it was negative. With it being our first cycle trying, I just had to do it haha x

I know. I am gonna buy some tests and try to wait.....but I am not very good at waiting lol
I will try not to give in but I don't know if I will be able to.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## essie0828

I'm clueless about when I ovulated. Just know af is supposed to be here by 3/8. Soooo far away, lol.


----------



## essie0828

Twiggers this is also my second month off bc. Thinking im having an odd cycle as well.


----------



## Dynamicmae

doodlegirl said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doodlegirl said:
> 
> 
> Bfn today at 10 dpo.
> 
> To all that have not caved please dont do it! Be strong and wait. I am not testing next month till af is late.
> 
> How you gonna hold back on testing again? I can just see I'm gonna test till AF starts or till I get a positive! Oh gosh!!! Who would think 2 weeks can be so long?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know. I dont think i can hold back and feel really bad about it. We just want a baby so much, my partner is probably the only man that has line eyes. I am starting to think that we should maybe visit a doctor. we only started actively trying ttc last month but we did ttc before on and off several times, if i put those months together it would be six month including my mcc. i will be 35 in march, they say over 35 if u have been trying for that long u should seek help i dont really know what to do, i am a bit down today, its the early testing! ! !
> 
> Be strong and try not to test, i know its hard esp. once u caved. do u test only in the morning? do u have symptoms? lots of baby dust.Click to expand...

I also feel a little down today.... Not sure if its the early testing or the trouble hubby is having with his parents... I do have symptoms... For the first time since we started trying in September 2012. My boobs are killing me! I'm DEAD tired! I've got LOADS of creamy CM... My friends baby (who normally loves me) wants nothing to do with me... I've had a bit of indigestion this morning while I was teaching my kids dance class.... I REALLY wouldn't have tested if I didn't have sooooo many symptoms!! My cycles are really wacky though and FF says I should only test next Tuesday 5th cause of my strange cycles. Do u chart? I really enjoy it. My temp went up .2 celcius this morning so that's also looking good. I do test in the morning (hubby doesn't know) He is CONVINCED we preggies this month!!! He asks ever time we talk how the boobs are feeling and jokes that I must take it easy to look after the babies (he says we'll have twins... Hehehehe!) I'm sorry to hear about your mmc! Do u have symptoms? Are u at least using cheap tests?


----------



## toffee87

My nipples are sensitive, though I usually get that before AF anyway :-(


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I broke down and tested @ 11 DPO, it was negative. This is our first month TTC for #2, so I am not too horrible upset about it, we are strong in hope and prayer, that whenever we are meant to be pregnant, we will end up pregnant. 

I figure if I waited a year in a half to get pregnant with #1, than I can wait that long as well, for #2, so it really doesn't bother me. 

I am getting cramps like crazy, FF has my period due on the 3rd of March, let's see if FF is correct, it would be nice...since I got a +OPK on the 17th of February, and FF has it as that day as well, so we will have to see. :)


----------



## friskyfish

I'm struggling not to run to the shop and get a HPT but my af isnt due till the 14th! Longest tww ever this month! Iv had a really strange experience of dizzyness today, as well as been sick the past 2 nights after drinking tea. It's not like I'm feeling sick though, it just comes on suddenly. Also looking for signs with the boobs. I thought there was no difference, but when I put my bra on today, it feels too small??? Arrrgghhhhhh!! Think I'm goin crazy here! Haha Xx


----------



## Kerjack

I really want to test as well!! I'm around 16 dpo, I believe.

Af was supposed to be here yesterday or today. Thing is I usually cramp bad for a couple of days to a week before and nothing. No cramps what so ever. Boobs are still sensitive and slightly bigger but that's normal pre af. Cm is watery and creamy at the same time lol. But in good news my cold and sniffles are gone!! 

I can't decide if I should get a test tonight and take it tomorrow or just wait a few more days. Hmm.


----------



## missjenn

Kerjack said:


> I really want to test as well!! I'm around 16 dpo, I believe.
> 
> Af was supposed to be here yesterday or today. Thing is I usually cramp bad for a couple of days to a week before and nothing. No cramps what so ever. Boobs are still sensitive and slightly bigger but that's normal pre af. Cm is watery and creamy at the same time lol. But in good news my cold and sniffles are gone!!
> 
> I can't decide if I should get a test tonight and take it tomorrow or just wait a few more days. Hmm.

If you are at least a day late I would totally be testing!!! I will be testing tomorrow morning if AF doesnt how today!


----------



## missjenn

Dynamicmae said:


> gaboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> I was naughty!!! I tested 10dpo.... Bfn :(
> 
> I was naughty too. 11 or 12 dpo and BFN
> Feeling kinda down. Not sure if this is my month. Having weird symptoms but probably because of how my hormones were thrown off with my chemical.
> :sad1:Click to expand...
> 
> Bfn this morning 11dpo. But I've seen charts that only get bfp's as late as 16dpo!! I'm just prayin AF stays away! I was teaching dancing this morning, jump up and down and almost vomitted out all my breakfast... Temperature also went up .2 celcius. Boobs still very sore!Click to expand...

You're not out yet and you have some good symptoms. When is AF due for you? I actually held out this month and havent tested yet and I am either 15 or 16 DPO. This will be the longest day ever as I keep checking to make sure it hasn't show!


----------



## justagiraffe

As long as AF stays away and FF stops messing with my O date I am planning to test on March 9th =)


----------



## toffee87

Just got back from the Dr's (for weaning off anti depressant meds) and he said it takes on average 13 months to conceive? x


----------



## ..marie..

Af due today but no show every time I think it's come and go to check its just watery cm but had bfn yest what shall I do girls wait a few more days to test


----------



## missjenn

toffee87 said:


> Just got back from the Dr's (for weaning off anti depressant meds) and he said it takes on average 13 months to conceive? x

Do you mean 13 months after anti-depressants?


----------



## Excited4First

KitteyKat2010 said:


> I broke down and tested @ 11 DPO, it was negative. This is our first month TTC for #2, so I am not too horrible upset about it, we are strong in hope and prayer, that whenever we are meant to be pregnant, we will end up pregnant.
> 
> I figure if I waited a year in a half to get pregnant with #1, than I can wait that long as well, for #2, so it really doesn't bother me.
> 
> I am getting cramps like crazy, FF has my period due on the 3rd of March, let's see if FF is correct, it would be nice...since I got a +OPK on the 17th of February, and FF has it as that day as well, so we will have to see. :)

Hi! My lo is almost 8 months old and this is our first cylce if trying for #2! Just thought Id say hello since we are in kind of the same situation and if you want someone to talk to you can always pm me. Good luck to you  I'm testing March 7, when are you gonna poas? I'll admit I did poas yesterday and no surprise it was a bfn lol good thing i got test strips from amazon for super cheap!


----------



## Excited4First

..marie.. said:


> Af due today but no show every time I think it's come and go to check its just watery cm but had bfn yest what shall I do girls wait a few more days to test

I would totally test today if I were you!!! Good luck keep us updated.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## toffee87

No, 13 months for all. Though, the internet doesn't say that! x


----------



## Dynamicmae

missjenn said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> I was naughty!!! I tested 10dpo.... Bfn :(
> 
> I was naughty too. 11 or 12 dpo and BFN
> Feeling kinda down. Not sure if this is my month. Having weird symptoms but probably because of how my hormones were thrown off with my chemical.
> :sad1:Click to expand...
> 
> Bfn this morning 11dpo. But I've seen charts that only get bfp's as late as 16dpo!! I'm just prayin AF stays away! I was teaching dancing this morning, jump up and down and almost vomitted out all my breakfast... Temperature also went up .2 celcius. Boobs still very sore!Click to expand...
> 
> You're not out yet and you have some good symptoms. When is AF due for you? I actually held out this month and havent tested yet and I am either 15 or 16 DPO. This will be the longest day ever as I keep checking to make sure it hasn't show!Click to expand...

My luteul phase changes quite a bit.... So I'm due somewhere between saturday and monday... FF says I should test on Tuesday.... I'm praying soooo hard!!! Feel very tired too!!


----------



## missjenn

toffee87 said:


> No, 13 months for all. Though, the internet doesn't say that! x

For my gynos patients she says when they start seeing her 85% are pregnant within the first year and 95% are pregnant within two years....that's based on her patients though.


----------



## ..marie..

Excited4First said:


> ..marie.. said:
> 
> 
> Af due today but no show every time I think it's come and go to check its just watery cm but had bfn yest what shall I do girls wait a few more days to test
> 
> I would totally test today if I were you!!! Good luck keep us updated.Click to expand...

Won't it be negative as it was negative yest I'm just so afraid of getting a bfn again I got so upset yest after seeing only 1 line


----------



## Excited4First

..marie.. said:


> Excited4First said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..marie.. said:
> 
> 
> Af due today but no show every time I think it's come and go to check its just watery cm but had bfn yest what shall I do girls wait a few more days to test
> 
> I would totally test today if I were you!!! Good luck keep us updated.Click to expand...
> 
> Won't it be negative as it was negative yest I'm just so afraid of getting a bfn again I got so upset yest after seeing only 1 lineClick to expand...

Perhaps wait a day and see. Sorry I misread that you tested yesterday. I'd wait then and try tomorrow!


----------



## Kerjack

Ahh I may cave and test tonight lol


----------



## Zizzle

Period like pains 4DPO, is that normal?


----------



## Kerjack

Zizzle said:


> Period like pains 4DPO, is that normal?

It all depends on the person and the cycle. I've had tww where I was crampy the entire 2 weeks and some where I don't have cramps at all. Fingers crossed for you though!


----------



## toffee87

missjenn said:


> toffee87 said:
> 
> 
> No, 13 months for all. Though, the internet doesn't say that! x
> 
> For my gynos patients she says when they start seeing her 85% are pregnant within the first year and 95% are pregnant within two years....that's based on her patients though.Click to expand...

That's what the internet says, averages don't apply to individuals though. Who knows ;-) xxx


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Missjenn- I actually just went at lunch and bought some tests (my very first!!!) I will be testing tomorrow morning and then reporting to you lovely ladies. If Im not pregnant, my body hates me. My boobs are sore, my appetite is GONE, when I do eat, I feel sick and yesterday after almost falling asleep at my desk I went home, made OH dinner and fell asleep at 7! FX for both of us!!! :hugs:


----------



## missjenn

Too funny! My co-worker and I went to sobeys on lunch and I but a box with two tests. I was almost going to break down and test this afternoon but im holding out until first thing tomorrow morning.

I have no signs of pregnancy or AF.....I'm praying that I wake up dry tomorrow!!

My cm has been sticky the past few days....not really sure if that means anything as I know it's different for every woman.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

missjenn said:


> Too funny! My co-worker and I went to sobeys on lunch and I but a box with two tests. I was almost going to break down and test this afternoon but im holding out until first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> I have no signs of pregnancy of AF.....I'm praying that I wake up dry tomorrow!!
> 
> My cm has been sticky the past few days....not really sure if that means anything as I know it's different for every woman.

TMI probably, but Im usually very wet or watery (lol) before AF and my cm has been sticky the last few days too!:dust:


----------



## missjenn

:winkwink:

How cool will it be if we both got BFP's tomorrow!!! So exciting...but so much anxiety right now!!!

The worst part is....tomorrow I have to order my wedding dress...its the last day I can in order to ensure it is here on time!!!

I held off until tomorrow....to be sure of the size to order it in to be safe.


----------



## missjenn

Let me change that!!!!

How cool will it be when we both get out BFP's tomorrow! Positive thinking!!


----------



## Kerjack

Ooo how exciting girls! I may go out after work on my way home and pick up some tests. Was going to cave and do one tonight, but I may just wait till the morning!


----------



## doodlegirl

Dynamicmae said:


> doodlegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doodlegirl said:
> 
> 
> Bfn today at 10 dpo.
> 
> To all that have not caved please dont do it! Be strong and wait. I am not testing next month till af is late.
> 
> How you gonna hold back on testing again? I can just see I'm gonna test till AF starts or till I get a positive! Oh gosh!!! Who would think 2 weeks can be so long?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know. I dont think i can hold back and feel really bad about it. We just want a baby so much, my partner is probably the only man that has line eyes. I am starting to think that we should maybe visit a doctor. we only started actively trying ttc last month but we did ttc before on and off several times, if i put those months together it would be six month including my mcc. i will be 35 in march, they say over 35 if u have been trying for that long u should seek help i dont really know what to do, i am a bit down today, its the early testing! ! !
> 
> Be strong and try not to test, i know its hard esp. once u caved. do u test only in the morning? do u have symptoms? lots of baby dust.Click to expand...
> 
> I also feel a little down today.... Not sure if its the early testing or the trouble hubby is having with his parents... I do have symptoms... For the first time since we started trying in September 2012. My boobs are killing me! I'm DEAD tired! I've got LOADS of creamy CM... My friends baby (who normally loves me) wants nothing to do with me... I've had a bit of indigestion this morning while I was teaching my kids dance class.... I REALLY wouldn't have tested if I didn't have sooooo many symptoms!! My cycles are really wacky though and FF says I should only test next Tuesday 5th cause of my strange cycles. Do u chart? I really enjoy it. My temp went up .2 celcius this morning so that's also looking good. I do test in the morning (hubby doesn't know) He is CONVINCED we preggies this month!!! He asks ever time we talk how the boobs are feeling and jokes that I must take it easy to look after the babies (he says we'll have twins... Hehehehe!) I'm sorry to hear about your mmc! Do u have symptoms? Are u at least using cheap tests?Click to expand...

I have lots of cheapies, thats the trouble, and I can't stop myself anymore. 

Your symptoms sound promising. I have only sore boobs now, the rest is gone, i am not even as irritable as i was. I do temp and tried opks but run out before got pos. But i am sure i ov 18/2 as had a temp rise and it stayed high since. You two sound like you are having quite fun while ttc. I must admit i find it very stressful as i am so worried about being nearly 35, I want at least two children. 

By the way i never wanted twins but as i am getting older . . omg that would be amazing to expect twins ! Anyway good luck in the morning, I hope it will your BFP. . . . I will test too, i am 11 dpo tomorrow. x


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

missjenn said:


> Let me change that!!!!
> 
> How cool will it be when we both get out BFP's tomorrow! Positive thinking!!




Kerjack said:


> Ooo how exciting girls! I may go out after work on my way home and pick up some tests. Was going to cave and do one tonight, but I may just wait till the morning!

Im so excited ladies!!! Positive thinking is right.....here's to all of our BFPs :hugs:


----------



## Angelgirl4573

I'm currently due to test around March 8th or 9th. At the moment I am 4dpo. Or at least that's what I'm calculating. Lol. I got my positive OPK on Feb. 23rd and 24th. The DH and I managed to do the BD on Feb. 22nd and Feb. 24th. Unfortunately that was all we could get in, both of us were fairly sick this past week. :-( So I am crossing my fingers that we were successful in catching my little eggy before it was to late.

At the moment the only real symptoms I've noticed are fairly normal. Except that I've had a headache that jumps back and forth from a migraine ever since Feb. 25th. Which is somewhat strange for me. I usually only get them right before AF. Which is nowhere near due. I've also been experiencing off and on gas like tummy pains, but with no gas. 

I'll keep all you lovely ladies posted and best wishes for your March BFP!!!


----------



## missjenn

Kerjack said:


> Ooo how exciting girls! I may go out after work on my way home and pick up some tests. Was going to cave and do one tonight, but I may just wait till the morning!

Woot woot! Three testers tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Kerjack

Rockinmomtobe said:


> missjenn said:
> 
> 
> Let me change that!!!!
> 
> How cool will it be when we both get out BFP's tomorrow! Positive thinking!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerjack said:
> 
> 
> Ooo how exciting girls! I may go out after work on my way home and pick up some tests. Was going to cave and do one tonight, but I may just wait till the morning!Click to expand...
> 
> Im so excited ladies!!! Positive thinking is right.....here's to all of our BFPs :hugs:Click to expand...

Positive thinking does wonders! Fingers crossed for all of us! 

What test did you ladies buy? I'm indecisive and usually stand there for 15 mins trying to pick lol


----------



## toffee87

I've got internet cheapies, when I do get a BFP I'll buy a digital to confirm


----------



## missjenn

The box I bought is called One Step and came with two tests...for 12.99. This brand says to test the day after a missed period....which is another reason why I am holding out until tomorrow...ha!


----------



## Kerjack

I wish I had internet cheapies. Lol I'm in love with how much they cost. 

One step eh, I'll be looking for them at the store. 

Love the idea of getting a digi after getting a bfp, defiantly doing that now.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I was actually just going to post a new thread, but this works too, lol. I bought FRER...I see it a lot on here and Im hoping theyre good...but like I said, Ive never tested, so I have noooo idea. I got 2 tests for about $13...I feel like thats expensive too, lol. But if I get a positive, Ill buy a digital to keep


----------



## Skyler2014

I buy Internet cheapies too because A) I'm extremely "thrifty" (cheap) and B) I'm trying to keep ttc and secret and I live in a fairly small town


----------



## Kerjack

Rockinmomtobe said:


> I was actually just going to post a new thread, but this works too, lol. I bought FRER...I see it a lot on here and Im hoping theyre good...but like I said, Ive never tested, so I have noooo idea. I got 2 tests for about $13...I feel like thats expensive too, lol. But if I get a positive, Ill buy a digital to keep

Frer is defiantly one of the best ad unfortunately bc of they that they are expensive lol. But they are really sensitive.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I have Internet cheapies and a pack of 2 clear blue digital that I'm saving for if or when I get that bfp. The words only stay for a few hours I think. I saw some post where people thought you could save them. I didn't think you could...?I've decided I'm not testing until AF is due, although there's nothing worse than the irony of testing on AF day getting a negative and then AF arriving later that day!!! No symtoms for me to report. Best wishes to all and hugs to those in need


----------



## Kerjack

I'm a little bothered right now. Just bought some tests, but while in line te girl ahead of me gave me the dirtiest look ever :(. I get that I look real young, but I'm 24 and I don't need to be looked at like a teenager or something. Bah :( :(


----------



## toffee87

kerjack, I look young. That's one reason I buy online! x


----------



## Skyler2014

I know what you mean Lazydaisys, I tested and got af the next morning. Kerjack, I'm sorry, people are so rude. Another reason I buy my pregnancy tests online because I'm 20 and while most of the time people guess me at around 23 there are still those who think I'm still in highschool


----------



## ProfWife

BabyRogers...I'll be 31 in May and the same thing happened to me so much I quit buying many of the items in person. It's a good problem, but annoying at the same time.


----------



## Skyler2014

Profwife, wow. People should just mind their own business anyways. 
As far as my current cycle goes... Cd 18 and still no sign of ovulating anytime soon. My opk this mornings was almost exactly the same shade of pink that it was on Cd 12, not any darker. Getting frustrated already and broody, made the mistake of going into the baby aisle the other day. Just hope it's not another 68 day cycle. Trying to distract myself with building our new place and going to work.


----------



## Bellydreams

Welcome new ladies:
AshNTom :flower:
Sunshinemom01 :flower:
Flower Lily :flower:
Friskyfish :flower:
Missjennakate :flower:
JessiBear1992 :flower:
Justagiraffe :flower:
Angelgirl4573 :flower:

Well ladies in my part of the world it is officially March 1st!!!!
So when most of you wake up tomorrow it will be for you too, so break open the HPTs:

Girlibird :test:
Missjenn :test:
..Marie.. :test:
Darlingdiva :test:
Pinkylisa28 :test:
Kno :test:
Poppy144 :test:
Flower Lily :test:

Hope you all get that much deserved :bfp:

My personal update: I'm 8 DPO and have had severe bloat going on plus loads of cramps and twinges. I was hoping to see an implantation dip this morning in temp but it was still high, shall see what happens tomorrow. Do you have to have the dip to be pregnant or can temps just stay high? This is my first month temping and need to figure out how to load my chart in my signature.

This month is going to be great ladies I can just feel it!!


----------



## Catydid

I'm feeling a little down today. 10dpo is no fun. Maybe it's just the grey rainy weather we're having here...
No PMS symptoms at all, however, on a positive note: my temps keep rising!
Tuesday can't come soon enough. Anybody else having a rough day waiting?


----------



## twiggers

Nope....not everyone gets a dip :)


----------



## essie0828

ProfWife said:


> BabyRogers...I'll be 31 in May and the same thing happened to me so much I quit buying many of the items in person. It's a good problem, but annoying at the same time.[/QUOTE
> 
> DD, DH and I were out shopping a while back and I was picking up a cpl tests among other things. I felt like I was being watched kinda and looked around to see an older couple sneering at us. I made eye contact and watched them check for our wedding rings:growlmad: We've been together 11 yrs and married for 7 but this still offended me horribly. If they hadn't been so old I would have picked up my first assault charge that day.


----------



## Catydid

Would somebody lend a glance and let me know if you think my chart is triphasic?
Thanks!


----------



## brismommy

Kerjack said:


> I'm a little bothered right now. Just bought some tests, but while in line te girl ahead of me gave me the dirtiest look ever :(. I get that I look real young, but I'm 24 and I don't need to be looked at like a teenager or something. Bah :( :(

I know exactly what you mean! I am 21 which i know some think that to young to get pregnant but i am married! I hate the dirty looks i get like i am a teenager who got drunk and got knocked up or something and should be ashamed.


----------



## brismommy

essie0828 said:


> ProfWife said:
> 
> 
> BabyRogers...I'll be 31 in May and the same thing happened to me so much I quit buying many of the items in person. It's a good problem, but annoying at the same time.[/QUOTE
> 
> DD, DH and I were out shopping a while back and I was picking up a cpl tests among other things. I felt like I was being watched kinda and looked around to see an older couple sneering at us. I made eye contact and watched them check for our wedding rings:growlmad: We've been together 11 yrs and married for 7 but this still offended me horribly. If they hadn't been so old I would have picked up my first assault charge that day.
> 
> *I just read this! I love it! You are totally my kinda girl! LOL *Click to expand...


----------



## Dynamicmae

Catydid said:


> Would somebody lend a glance and let me know if you think my chart is triphasic?
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 575067

I totally think its triphasic. Tested today 12dpo and still negative :( But I'm still holding out hope. What do u ladies think? Do I still stand an chance?


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## essie0828

brismommy said:


> essie0828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProfWife said:
> 
> 
> BabyRogers...I'll be 31 in May and the same thing happened to me so much I quit buying many of the items in person. It's a good problem, but annoying at the same time.[/QUOTE
> 
> DD, DH and I were out shopping a while back and I was picking up a cpl tests among other things. I felt like I was being watched kinda and looked around to see an older couple sneering at us. I made eye contact and watched them check for our wedding rings:growlmad: We've been together 11 yrs and married for 7 but this still offended me horribly. If they hadn't been so old I would have picked up my first assault charge that day.
> 
> *I just read this! I love it! You are totally my kinda girl! LOL *Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! DH says he is just waiting for the day he has to come bail me outta jail because of my temper. But honestly I really prefer to be nice, but ppl make it so damn hard some times.Click to expand...


----------



## Bellydreams

twiggers said:


> Smiley face tonight! Hopefully o soon. BDed this morning and again tomorrow am!!

Hooray!! Let me know if you want your date updated!


----------



## twiggers

I think I'll push it back to the 15th!


----------



## southernbound

Can I join :) I'm testing March 11th. I'm 3dpo.


----------



## Catydid

Dynamicmae said:


> Catydid said:
> 
> 
> Would somebody lend a glance and let me know if you think my chart is triphasic?
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 575067
> 
> 
> I totally think its triphasic. Tested today 12dpo and still negative :( But I'm still holding out hope. What do u ladies think? Do I still stand an chance?Click to expand...

I think it's still early! It's not over until AF arrives, right?


----------



## gaboo

Two more days til the big bad AF is due.
Today at work swore she had already shown, was having cramps and backaches. just felt wet and was worried it was aunt flo but not so far!
Anyone else having gobs of cm??


----------



## Dynamicmae

gaboo said:


> Two more days til the big bad AF is due.
> Today at work swore she had already shown, was having cramps and backaches. just felt wet and was worried it was aunt flo but not so far!
> Anyone else having gobs of cm??

I'm due anytime from tomorrow to Monday... (Strange luteul phase) and I've been running to the loo since Wednesday with loads of CM!!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Catydid said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catydid said:
> 
> 
> Would somebody lend a glance and let me know if you think my chart is triphasic?
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 575067
> 
> 
> I totally think its triphasic. Tested today 12dpo and still negative :( But I'm still holding out hope. What do u ladies think? Do I still stand an chance?Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's still early! It's not over until AF arrives, right?Click to expand...

I've seen lots of charts that have negatives all the way till 16dpo... And some ladies on the blogs have said they didn't get poitives on home tests till well into their pregnancys.... So I'm still praying!!!


----------



## lcgoodac

I was so tired last night I was falling asleep on the sofa at 7pm! Managed to stay up an extra hour and went to bed and was asleep by 8! Had the strangest dream to! Wish I could just go back to sleep now but DS has just woke up!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Soooooo emotional today!! Just wanna cry!! Feel so lonely! Dunno what's going on!


----------



## Excited4First

Good luck March 1st testers!!


----------



## ..marie..

I should be testing 2day but I'm to scared lol I had a negative on the 27th af due due yest


----------



## mimomma

Marie...:test:

I'll be looking forward to an update :thumbup:


----------



## ..marie..

I'm getting really bad cramps 2day so think af is guna come if it doesn't I'll test 2moz I think


----------



## mimomma

Hope AF stays away!


----------



## Bellydreams

Dynamicmae said:


> Soooooo emotional today!! Just wanna cry!! Feel so lonely! Dunno what's going on!

Sorry to hear! :flower: :hugs:

I'm feeling rather low too, FB is not the place to be when TTC. Some people just need some perspective and to stop complaining!!


----------



## essie0828

Good luck to everyone testing. :hugs:


----------



## doodlegirl

fx for all testers today! 

I am facing a weekend with my partners pregnant sister. no comment.


----------



## Dynamicmae

doodlegirl said:


> fx for all testers today!
> 
> I am facing a weekend with my partners pregnant sister. no comment.

Good luck!! My sister inlaw got engaged last week... Ill be bleak if she beats us to it!


----------



## ..marie..

Just tested bfn but still no af my cycle must me messed up from my mc in dec


----------



## essie0828

DH is bringing home 2 frers this morning.......how will I ever be able to wait :haha:


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I keep trying to upload the picture on my phone but I'm not sure it's working. Aaaanyway tested this morning and definitely a BFP!!!! I'm so excited
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Fallen8905

Rockinmomtobe said:


> I keep trying to upload the picture on my phone but I'm not sure it's working. Aaaanyway tested this morning and definitely a BFP!!!! I'm so excited

Congrats! :) x


----------



## Dynamicmae

Rockinmomtobe said:


> I keep trying to upload the picture on my phone but I'm not sure it's working. Aaaanyway tested this morning and definitely a BFP!!!! I'm so excited

YAY!!!!!! Congrats!!!!! How many dpo? And how long have u been ttc? I need some inspirational stories ;)


----------



## doodlegirl

Rockinmomtobe said:


> I keep trying to upload the picture on my phone but I'm not sure it's working. Aaaanyway tested this morning and definitely a BFP!!!! I'm so excited

Big congrats :) ) x


----------



## essie0828

Awesome news Rockinmomtobe! I definitely see the pic and the dark bfp. H&H 9 months :)


----------



## Zizzle

Girls I bought 2 tests... I'm just sat reading the instructions (I could write the blooming things Ive done enough of these). I've got no willpower.


----------



## twiggers

It's way too early!


----------



## Zizzle

I know! That's why I don't want to use them yet. Expensive little things haha.


----------



## twiggers

Yes they are! I buy the Internet cheapies just to feed my addiction :)


----------



## Zizzle

Yeah I was thinking about doing that! Have you got anywhere you recommend buying from?


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Dynamicmae said:


> Rockinmomtobe said:
> 
> 
> I keep trying to upload the picture on my phone but I'm not sure it's working. Aaaanyway tested this morning and definitely a BFP!!!! I'm so excited
> 
> YAY!!!!!! Congrats!!!!! How many dpo? And how long have u been ttc? I need some inspirational stories ;)Click to expand...

I waited a bit to test and didnt chart but my period was due two days ago...so Im guessing im like 16 or 17 DPO....and this was our 2nd month TTC. I really feel everyone trying so long to conceive....but I hope this helps you :)


----------



## Zizzle

Congrats rockin!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Any BFP's today to start out the March Madness?!?!


----------



## missjenn

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! I got a BFP this morning!! My heart is still racing from the shock!!! I will upload a picture of the test this evening...the lines could not possibly be any darker! We are going home to tell my family tomorrow....I just cannot believe this!!! 

Didn't have a period for almost 11 years on the Depo shot...came off it....got my cycle back right away...although I thought my AF was way too light to get pregnant! I am so happy right now....nothing can take the smile off my face today!!


----------



## missjenn

Jen, I just saw that you did too! OMG!! Congrats! Our cycles and everything were so similar too!!! So exciting!!!!!!!! I had a little cramping last night and thought for sure AF was going to be here this morning!


----------



## Dynamicmae

missjenn said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! I got a BFP this morning!! My heart is still racing from the shock!!! I will upload a picture of the test this evening...the lines could not possibly be any darker! We are going home to tell my family tomorrow....I just cannot believe this!!!
> 
> Didn't have a period for almost 11 years on the Depo shot...came off it....got my cycle back right away...although I thought my AF was way too light to get pregnant! I am so happy right now....nothing can take the smile off my face today!!

Soooo chuffed!!! Congrats!! How many dpo and how long trying?


----------



## Dynamicmae

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockinmomtobe said:
> 
> 
> I keep trying to upload the picture on my phone but I'm not sure it's working. Aaaanyway tested this morning and definitely a BFP!!!! I'm so excited
> 
> YAY!!!!!! Congrats!!!!! How many dpo? And how long have u been ttc? I need some inspirational stories ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I waited a bit to test and didnt chart but my period was due two days ago...so Im guessing im like 16 or 17 DPO....and this was our 2nd month TTC. I really feel everyone trying so long to conceive....but I hope this helps you :)Click to expand...

Such fabulous news!!! Any positive storied give me hope :D I totally shouldve waited to 16dpo before testing!! Sure the early bfn have gotten me so down in the dumps!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

missjenn said:


> Jen, I just saw that you did too! OMG!! Congrats! Our cycles and everything were so similar too!!! So exciting!!!!!!!! I had a little cramping last night and thought for sure AF was going to be here this morning!

OMG!!!! IM SOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!! We have to be pregnant buddies!!!!

*edit* my brain is already muddles I forgot to tell you CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

missjenn said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! I got a BFP this morning!! My heart is still racing from the shock!!! I will upload a picture of the test this evening...the lines could not possibly be any darker! We are going home to tell my family tomorrow....I just cannot believe this!!!
> 
> Didn't have a period for almost 11 years on the Depo shot...came off it....got my cycle back right away...although I thought my AF was way too light to get pregnant! I am so happy right now....nothing can take the smile off my face today!!

Now Im worried! Did you look at my picture, I thinks its like...2 pages back...its dark enough right?!?!


----------



## ChelseaLu

I am also the 8th :)


----------



## missjenn

Dynamicmae said:


> missjenn said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! I got a BFP this morning!! My heart is still racing from the shock!!! I will upload a picture of the test this evening...the lines could not possibly be any darker! We are going home to tell my family tomorrow....I just cannot believe this!!!
> 
> Didn't have a period for almost 11 years on the Depo shot...came off it....got my cycle back right away...although I thought my AF was way too light to get pregnant! I am so happy right now....nothing can take the smile off my face today!!
> 
> Soooo chuffed!!! Congrats!! How many dpo and how long trying?Click to expand...

My birth control wore off in the middle of last May.....we tried for a couple of months and then took a few months off as we got engaged and I didnt want to be 9 months walking down the aisle ha! We kinda tried in December but not really...January we did try but we missed a couple of the "good days" and February was our month!!!

To be honest....I had myself convinced that I was infertile and wouldn't be able to have kids. No period for almost 11 years and it still didn't seem right when it came back...light for 2-3 days and that was it. No fertile CM ever!

I am over the moon.

I waited to test this month to avoid early disappointment...I am either 16 or 17 DPO and a day late for AF according to fertility friend.


----------



## ProfWife

Alright!! Way to get the month off to a POSITIVE start!

Afm, I'm literally waiting to get my HSG done right now.


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> missjenn said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! I got a BFP this morning!! My heart is still racing from the shock!!! I will upload a picture of the test this evening...the lines could not possibly be any darker! We are going home to tell my family tomorrow....I just cannot believe this!!!
> 
> Didn't have a period for almost 11 years on the Depo shot...came off it....got my cycle back right away...although I thought my AF was way too light to get pregnant! I am so happy right now....nothing can take the smile off my face today!!
> 
> Now Im worried! Did you look at my picture, I thinks its like...2 pages back...its dark enough right?!?!Click to expand...

HAHA! OMG YES!!! it's totally dark enough!! You are 110% for sure prego!!!! I have seen tests super light that were positive and yours is ten times darker!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I was just so worried, it came up right away, so I dont know what I was worried about, but Im way more nervous than I thought Id be. I dont know what I expected, but Im terried and have like 100 things going through my head! Im going to start a thread in Pregnancy Buddies, If youd like to find me :)

Dont worry ladies.....Ill be stalking you, its only March 1!!!!!
:dust:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Omg congrats girl!!!!!!



missjenn said:


> omg omg omg!!!!!! I got a bfp this morning!! My heart is still racing from the shock!!! I will upload a picture of the test this evening...the lines could not possibly be any darker! We are going home to tell my family tomorrow....i just cannot believe this!!!
> 
> Didn't have a period for almost 11 years on the depo shot...came off it....got my cycle back right away...although i thought my af was way too light to get pregnant! I am so happy right now....nothing can take the smile off my face today!!


----------



## Kerjack

Woot woot!! Congrats Rockinmomtobe and missjenn!!!!!!!!!! Great start to the month!


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> I was just so worried, it came up right away, so I dont know what I was worried about, but Im way more nervous than I thought Id be. I dont know what I expected, but Im terried and have like 100 things going through my head! Im going to start a thread in Pregnancy Buddies, If youd like to find me :)
> 
> Dont worry ladies.....Ill be stalking you, its only March 1!!!!!
> :dust:

I told my fiance...holy frig...why am I all of a sudden so scared....haha!!!

Let me know what thread it is so I can join in!


----------



## berniegroves

Congratulations rockinmomtobe and missjenn!! 
So pleased for you both!!!! Eek exciting!!!


----------



## berniegroves

So ladies. After having a chemical pregnancy last month I swore I wouldn't test until 15dpo as that's when I started bleeding last month. 
However I have no will power!!
So I started testing on Tuesday (10dpo) and got s BFP!! And I have tested each day since and the line is getting darker and darker!!! Whoop!!
So I think this one is gonna stick!!! 
Whoop whoop!!! 

I still haven't told DH. So freaked out after last month I have been waiting and waiting. Lol!!! 

Fingers crossed for all you ladies xx


----------



## missjenn

Congrats!!! That's great news!!!


----------



## ladyDi

CONGRATS Rockinmomtobe, missjenn and bernie :flower:!!! Best way to start a month :happydance: h&h 9 months
My temp dropped this morning and I feel AF is around the corner so I think I won't be testing 3rd, AF will arrive before that..onto next month..:(
To all the other ladies best of luck and FX! :dust:


----------



## twiggers

Wow wow!!!! Such good news at the start of the month ;-)

Zizzle - I buy the wondfro brand off of Amazon. They're like .25 a stick.


----------



## brismommy

WOW! YAY! 3 BFPs AND ITS ONLY MARCH 1st!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!
I am so excited for yall I am actually starting to tear up i know how hard we all work to see that BFP and all the pain we go through so it makes me so happy when someone gets a BFP much less 3 in one day! Congrats yall!!!!


----------



## twiggers

Hopefully we can keep up that momentum throughout the month! All these December babies!!


----------



## butterflywolf

wow ladies! Congrats on all the bfp's!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to all of you! Hope there is plenty more to come for this month!


----------



## toffee87

Congrats to all with BFP's :D xxx


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

berniegroves said:


> So ladies. After having a chemical pregnancy last month I swore I wouldn't test until 15dpo as that's when I started bleeding last month.
> However I have no will power!!
> So I started testing on Tuesday (10dpo) and got s BFP!! And I have tested each day since and the line is getting darker and darker!!! Whoop!!
> So I think this one is gonna stick!!!
> Whoop whoop!!!
> 
> I still haven't told DH. So freaked out after last month I have been waiting and waiting. Lol!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for all you ladies xx

Congrats!!!! I started a pregnant buddies thread!!! lol


----------



## MItoDC

Oh WOW! What a great start to the month of March!! Congratulations Rockinmomtobe, missjenn and bernie!!!! Fx for sticky beans!


----------



## Catydid

Rockinmomtobe said:


> I keep trying to upload the picture on my phone but I'm not sure it's working. Aaaanyway tested this morning and definitely a BFP!!!! I'm so excited

Woohoo!! Congrats! H&H 9 months!:happydance:


----------



## Catydid

missjenn said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! I got a BFP this morning!! My heart is still racing from the shock!!! I will upload a picture of the test this evening...the lines could not possibly be any darker! We are going home to tell my family tomorrow....I just cannot believe this!!!
> 
> Didn't have a period for almost 11 years on the Depo shot...came off it....got my cycle back right away...although I thought my AF was way too light to get pregnant! I am so happy right now....nothing can take the smile off my face today!!

Yay!! Congrats! So happy for you and the other Jen! You two called it!:happydance:


----------



## Catydid

berniegroves said:


> So ladies. After having a chemical pregnancy last month I swore I wouldn't test until 15dpo as that's when I started bleeding last month.
> However I have no will power!!
> So I started testing on Tuesday (10dpo) and got s BFP!! And I have tested each day since and the line is getting darker and darker!!! Whoop!!
> So I think this one is gonna stick!!!
> Whoop whoop!!!
> 
> I still haven't told DH. So freaked out after last month I have been waiting and waiting. Lol!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for all you ladies xx

Hooray, Bernie!!!!! Here's to a sticky bean! :happydance:


----------



## essie0828

Well I had to go and poas because of all the excitement :haha: BFN! I knew better but the itch was too strong. Still have 8 days till af. And I just got word of an amazing job offer, so now im thinking I kinda don't want a BFP just yet. Going in to take a test today and see if I can get the interview. Ahhh! Now that I want to wait I'll turn up pregnant :haha: Either way, new baby or new job, this is a good month ;)
Congratulations BFP ladies!!! Y'all make me smile :)


----------



## essie0828

So what's the total so far for bfp's?? 4??


----------



## missjenn

essie0828 said:


> Well I had to go and poas because of all the excitement :haha: BFN! I knew better but the itch was too strong. Still have 8 days till af. And I just got word of an amazing job offer, so now im thinking I kinda don't want a BFP just yet. Going in to take a test today and see if I can get the interview. Ahhh! Now that I want to wait I'll turn up pregnant :haha: Either way, new baby or new job, this is a good month ;)
> Congratulations BFP ladies!!! Y'all make me smile :)

It;s funny because I picked out my wedding dress two weeks ago and it fit like a glove and is just amazing....and everyone there with me said...you just watch...the dress fits you so perfect that you're going to be pregnant this month...haha...yup...that was what happened! 

Ya never know!


----------



## gaboo

berniegroves said:


> So ladies. After having a chemical pregnancy last month I swore I wouldn't test until 15dpo as that's when I started bleeding last month.
> However I have no will power!!
> So I started testing on Tuesday (10dpo) and got s BFP!! And I have tested each day since and the line is getting darker and darker!!! Whoop!!
> So I think this one is gonna stick!!!
> Whoop whoop!!!
> 
> I still haven't told DH. So freaked out after last month I have been waiting and waiting. Lol!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for all you ladies xx

Congratulations to bernie, miss jenn, and rockin!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Bernie- this gives me so much hope!! Did you feel like everything was different this month? That's how I feel right now. I don't even have my normal af symptoms. Was your cycle off?


----------



## berniegroves

gaboo said:


> berniegroves said:
> 
> 
> So ladies. After having a chemical pregnancy last month I swore I wouldn't test until 15dpo as that's when I started bleeding last month.
> However I have no will power!!
> So I started testing on Tuesday (10dpo) and got s BFP!! And I have tested each day since and the line is getting darker and darker!!! Whoop!!
> So I think this one is gonna stick!!!
> Whoop whoop!!!
> 
> I still haven't told DH. So freaked out after last month I have been waiting and waiting. Lol!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for all you ladies xx
> 
> Congratulations to bernie, miss jenn, and rockin!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Bernie- this gives me so much hope!! Did you feel like everything was different this month? That's how I feel right now. I don't even have my normal af symptoms. Was your cycle off?Click to expand...

Gaboo - i was all off this month. last month i knew i was pregnant before i took the test. This month i was so sure it was going to be a BFN! But to my shock it was positive. I did have a few dizzy spells last weekend and a little nausea on and off but i was so bummed after last month i think i psyched myself out. 
I have my fingers crossed for you. When are you testing? 
x


----------



## gaboo

I feel the same way. Last month I just knew I was. Now my hormones are all out of whack, I don't have the breast soreness I normally have. My only symptoms are the cramping, and last week some nausea. I don't normally get cramps before af, but everything is so whacky who knows what is normal anymore?! :wacko:
Af is due tomorrow... I think... I don't know when to test. I tested 10dpo and neg. I'm for sure going to wait to see if the witch comes. I'm just so scared to get another bfn.


----------



## essie0828

missjenn said:


> essie0828 said:
> 
> 
> Well I had to go and poas because of all the excitement :haha: BFN! I knew better but the itch was too strong. Still have 8 days till af. And I just got word of an amazing job offer, so now im thinking I kinda don't want a BFP just yet. Going in to take a test today and see if I can get the interview. Ahhh! Now that I want to wait I'll turn up pregnant :haha: Either way, new baby or new job, this is a good month ;)
> Congratulations BFP ladies!!! Y'all make me smile :)
> 
> It;s funny because I picked out my wedding dress two weeks ago and it fit like a glove and is just amazing....and everyone there with me said...you just watch...the dress fits you so perfect that you're going to be pregnant this month...haha...yup...that was what happened!
> 
> Ya never know!Click to expand...

HaHa!!!!! Sounds like you have my kind of luck!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Congratulations to the bfp 's!!! Great news and give us all hope. Good luck to everybody else ))) hoping this is a lucky thread. X


----------



## berniegroves

Gaboo - I really hope this is your month as well. Cramps and nausea are all good signs I think. And it's not unusual to get bfn at 10dpo. 
How many dpo are you now? 
I just didn't have the willpower to wait lol! Now keeping everything crossed that the jellybean sticks. 
How is your other half feeling about everything? 
X


----------



## gaboo

berniegroves said:


> Gaboo - I really hope this is your month as well. Cramps and nausea are all good signs I think. And it's not unusual to get bfn at 10dpo.
> How many dpo are you now?
> I just didn't have the willpower to wait lol! Now keeping everything crossed that the jellybean sticks.
> How is your other half feeling about everything?
> X

I hope your jellybean is sticky too!! You saying that the line is getting darker and darker sounds like a really good thing! Sounds sticky!! :dance:
I am 13 dpo according to My Days.
DH was sad about the chemical. Not near as stressed about it as I am this month. He is so laid back and just happy to be trying :haha:
Actually, overall I dont feel super stressed about it pretty calm actually. I just dont want the disappointment again.


----------



## Skyler2014

Wow, 3 BFP!!! Congrats you three!


----------



## pinkylisa28

Well the witch has got me, on to next month,think ill try soy this cycle good luck to all you ladies x x


----------



## BabyHopeG

Wow congrats to the 3bfp's! A great start to the month, lets hope it continues!


----------



## Skyler2014

Sorry to hear that pinkylisa but why does the status thing under your name say pregnant?
Afm- I am Cd 18 and unless I ovulated yesterday I don't think I'm going to be ovulating anytime soon. I took an opk yesterday and it was still as light as the one I took Cd 12 but I didn't test in between. Probably in for another long cycle.


----------



## mowat

Congrats on the BFPs! What a great way to start the month.


----------



## essie0828

:dust: :dust:

So who's next to test??? C'mon baby boom :haha:


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hey ladies! I think I'm out 13dpo bfn and my temp is dropping.


----------



## Bellydreams

Congratulations:
Rockinmomtobe :happydance:
Missjen :happydance:
Berniegroves :happydance:

Welcome 
Chelsealu :flower:

Sorry to hear AF is visiting:
pinklisa28 :hugs:

The second is creeping upon us so :test::

Latrying, Gaboo, Lazydaisys, JaimieKaye, KatyR & Natjenson

Still waiting to hear from:
Girlibird, ..Marie.., Darlingdiva, Kno, Poppy144 & Flower Lily


----------



## brismommy

Good luck to our March 2nd Testers! I am so excited for you! Just a few more days left before I get to be in your shoes!!!!

AFM--- I have my 7 Dpo blood test tomorrow to check my levels so I am hoping everything looks good. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## babysaa

I haven't been around in a few days so lots of catching up to do....sooo excited to see 3 BPF on this 1st day of the month. Congrat's to you ladies and wishing you a H&H 9 months. Here's hoping the rest of us here can join you ladies over on the other side real soon


----------



## brismommy

babysaa said:


> I haven't been around in a few days so lots of catching up to do....sooo excited to see 3 BPF on this 1st day of the month. Congrat's to you ladies and wishing you a H&H 9 months. Here's hoping the rest of us here can join you ladies over on the other side real soon

What day are you testing?


----------



## babysaa

I'm hoping March 7/8th. DH are doing a little weekend getaway next weekend so I kind of want to know before then, if it's good news I want to share with him while we are away  

This is my first month not even thinking about any sort of symptoms, I have no clue what cd I'm on or how many dpo i am, i just know if she was to come it would be next week sometime....lol this month I've decided to take a different approach I don't want to know anything if it happens great if not then I'm ready to move on to the next month.

Are you also testing this coming week?


----------



## brismommy

Yes i will be testing March 6th. I will be 12 Dpo then so I am hoping I will start seeing 2 lines... Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## doodlegirl

Catydid said:


> I'm feeling a little down today. 10dpo is no fun. Maybe it's just the grey rainy weather we're having here...
> No PMS symptoms at all, however, on a positive note: my temps keep rising!
> Tuesday can't come soon enough. Anybody else having a rough day waiting?

I am out ladies, :witch: took me by surprise this morning :shock:

Good luck to all testers today and big congrats to so far 4 BFPs.


----------



## tublet

Took an early test - nothing what a surprise!

Been feeling crampy for days now!

https://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af300/Boogirl26/6be6ad7a5fc9b5a95bbeb4f75861d08f_zpsb3fbcbe8.jpg


----------



## Left wonderin

sunshinemum01 said:


> Ok i'm new to posting but have been reading them for some time now, and I am ttc for about a year for baby #2 with a few breaks in-between just trying naturally figuring things would work when they are suppose to as my daughter came when I was on BC so no trying with her and this is all new but not working so we broke down and got the clear blue monitor so start fresh with a little help (anyone with opinions on the monitor would love to hear them) and I am a horrible tww symptom maker ..... This month has been different though
> *I had sleepless nights starting early starting @ 4-5 dpo waking up every few hours not being able to go back to sleep and that is so not normal for me
> *having a lot of dreams that are waking me up about being pregnant (wishful thinking Im sure)
> * Very watery cm for the last week
> *cramping like dull achy cramps
> *waves of nauseous like lump in my throat
> *so tired (probably from not sleeping and having a 2 year old)
> 10-11dpo I tested and it was a BFN &#61516; so Ive been preparing myself for AF to arrive all symptoms almost getting worse and AF was suppose to come either yesterday or today and today early morning there was a spot the size of my finger nail of brown so I was sadden by the thought it has been confirmed this month is a bust and my AF was coming but nothing when I wiped (tmi) sorry and still nothing and its been over 5 hours ahhh so nervous I want this so bad what are my chances?


Hi not to get your hopes up but when I got my BFP on the day AF was due when I wiped had one glob of brown/pink discharge thought here we go Af on her way . turned out to be implantation bleeding . Good luck to you :)


----------



## mimomma

Hi ladies! I caved and tested early today 10 DPO and got BFP!!!! So excited and can't wait for more of you to get your BFPs too!!!!!!


----------



## toffee87

Huge congrats!!! xxx


----------



## Zizzle

I think AF is on her merry way. :cry:


----------



## Zizzle

mimomma said:


> Hi ladies! I caved and tested early today 10 DPO and got BFP!!!! So excited and can't wait for more of you to get your BFPs too!!!!!!


Oh my goodness congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Dynamicmae

doodlegirl said:


> Catydid said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a little down today. 10dpo is no fun. Maybe it's just the grey rainy weather we're having here...
> No PMS symptoms at all, however, on a positive note: my temps keep rising!
> Tuesday can't come soon enough. Anybody else having a rough day waiting?
> 
> I am out ladies, :witch: took me by surprise this morning :shock:
> 
> Good luck to all testers today and big congrats to so far 4 BFPs.Click to expand...

Sorry to hear!!!


----------



## Dynamicmae

mimomma said:


> Hi ladies! I caved and tested early today 10 DPO and got BFP!!!! So excited and can't wait for more of you to get your BFPs too!!!!!!

YAY!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## essie0828

Congrats mimomma!!! H&H 9 months :baby:


----------



## ..marie..

Still no af what is going on here


----------



## Excited4First

Congrats to expecting mommas!!! H and H nine months to you.

Marie, did you test yet??


----------



## missjenn

mimomma said:


> Hi ladies! I caved and tested early today 10 DPO and got BFP!!!! So excited and can't wait for more of you to get your BFPs too!!!!!!

Congrats!!!!! Wow, I was way to scared to test that early...I waited until I was a day late! You must be over the moon too!


----------



## missjenn

Zizzle said:


> I think AF is on her merry way. :cry:

Zizzle....the night before I tested I started getting cramps and thought for sure when I wokeup AF was going to be there but instead for my BFP! Hang tight!


----------



## toffee87

I'm driving myself insane!!! 

Can you change my test date from the 4th to the 5th-it'll be 10DPO and hubby's birthday x


----------



## Dynamicmae

Zizzle said:


> I think AF is on her merry way. :cry:

I feel the same!!! Temp dropped.... Cramps.... Boobs not sore anymore :(


----------



## Vanillabean01

mimomma said:


> Hi ladies! I caved and tested early today 10 DPO and got BFP!!!! So excited and can't wait for more of you to get your BFPs too!!!!!!

YAY!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## toffee87

Zizzle, what's your chart link? x


----------



## StrawBerry2

Wow, congrats to all the ladies who have gotten their BFP's!! This thread is hot ...I hope the :bfp: 's keep rolling in. 

Can you please add me to the list. AF is due on the 14th, so I will be testing then :)

FX :dust:


----------



## dnt813

Hi all! I am testing March 5th. Af is actually due today but since Feb was s shorter month, figures I'd give it a couple days. Put me down plz.. GL to all!!!


----------



## justagiraffe

not sure what's going on here...8 dpo and yesterday and today have both been low temps


----------



## toffee87

What is your usual luteal phase length? x


----------



## gaboo

Well according to My Days, my period is supposed to start today.
Tested and :bfn:
I guess I am out :cry:


----------



## essie0828

:hugs: gaboo. Your not out till the witch is here. :dust:


----------



## berniegroves

Mimomma- congratulations!!! 

Sorry to the ladies who AF got. Fingers crossed for next month. 
Gaboo - you're not out until AF arrives, your dates could be off. 
Xx


----------



## JessiBear1992

I broke down yesterday and took a test just to make sure before the weekend that it didn't say I was pregnant. It came up negative. I am not worried about it cuz cycle isn't suppose to start until the 13th


----------



## missjennakate

Congratulations TandB, Rockinmomtobe, Missjenn, Berniegroves :D


----------



## Angelgirl4573

Just a little quick catch up. Today I am 6dpo and feel pretty amazing/normal. Yesterday however at 5dpo, I took my mom out to run some errands. While driving I got a very sudden sharp pinching pain in my left side. It stretched from my stomach down towards my pelvic region. Then for the rest of the day I was fairly crampy. I slept terribly. :-(

Today I feel pains off and on, but very normal compared to yesterday. Anyone else ever felt this before, any ideas as to what I may have experienced????

Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## ..marie..

Excited4First said:


> Congrats to expecting mommas!!! H and H nine months to you.
> 
> Marie, did you test yet??

Tested yest got a bfn still no af just cramping and sore breast :wacko: so its just a waiting game for af to show its ugly face


----------



## Unexpected3

March 6th test date :)


----------



## Unexpected3

Congrats!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Bellydreams said:


> Any updates on testing day ladies?
> 
> Tulip11
> Twag
> ClandestineTX
> HockeyWife86
> Chirpywife
> Pipsbabybean

Hi Bellydreams! Thanks for checking-in, but it seems my travel interrupted what may have been my body's attempt at ovulating. Had what might have been a positive OPK the day after we got home, posting picture in my journal in a few minutes, but without confirmed ovulation... no test date. Hopefully, my body will get it together in time for me to have a March date!



babyrogers said:


> Profwife, wow. People should just mind their own business anyways.
> As far as my current cycle goes... Cd 18 and still no sign of ovulating anytime soon. My opk this mornings was almost exactly the same shade of pink that it was on Cd 12, not any darker. Getting frustrated already and broody, made the mistake of going into the baby aisle the other day. Just hope it's not another 68 day cycle. Trying to distract myself with building our new place and going to work.

I just checked your chart, and hope your body also gets it together soon! At least we have each other?


----------



## Skyler2014

Haha thanks Clandestine. I was just thinking about you this morning. Hope you get your crosshairs soon :)


----------



## Bellydreams

Sorry to hear Clandestine, hope eggy pops for both you and Babyrogers very soon. Must be so frustrating!! :hugs:


----------



## Bellydreams

Angelgirl4573 said:


> Just a little quick catch up. Today I am 6dpo and feel pretty amazing/normal. Yesterday however at 5dpo, I took my mom out to run some errands. While driving I got a very sudden sharp pinching pain in my left side. It stretched from my stomach down towards my pelvic region. Then for the rest of the day I was fairly crampy. I slept terribly. :-(
> 
> Today I feel pains off and on, but very normal compared to yesterday. Anyone else ever felt this before, any ideas as to what I may have experienced????
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!

I had the same yesterday and another time a few days ago. Really painful feeling but goes away just as quickly as it came!


----------



## Bellydreams

Really sorry to hear about AF's visit:
Doodlegirl :hugs:

Big congrats:
:bfp: Mimomma :happydance:

Welcome new ladies:

StrawBerry2 :flower:
Dnt813 :flower:
Unexpected3 :flower:

Happy to update for you Toffee87!

Still waiting for a final result for:
Girlibird, ..Marie.., Darlingdiva, Kno, Poppy144, Flower Lily, Latrying, Gaboo, Lazydaisys, JaimieKaye, KatyR & Natjenson

Time to POAS day 3:
Amcolecchi, LadyDi, Pixiemama, Rach.jay, Tublet, Kesh89 & Kerjack


----------



## Zizzle

GL girlys xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

Bellydreams said:


> Sorry to hear Clandestine, hope eggy pops for both you and Babyrogers very soon. Must be so frustrating!! :hugs:

Surprisingly, not really stressing it. Had an awesome conference and great mini-vacation after it. I realize my messed up chart is my own fault, but wouldn't trade the last two weeks of my life for anything! Always cycle #6 if all else fails!


----------



## Nightnurse

*Hey all sorry i'm a bit late,CONGRATS to those who got their BFP's and i'm really sorry for those who got AF and good luck next cycle

AFM : Expect AF anytime from the 4th,the 7th is my borthday so I hope she doesnt show so I can have the best Birthday present ever*


----------



## ladyDi

No testing for me..As I predicted yesterday, AF just arrived.. :( 
Best of luck to all! :dust:


----------



## Try2findbaby

Strawberry2 I love ur pic with the two huskies! Soooo cute!

Anyway massive congrats for bfp ladies! Incredible start to the month. I'm still waiting to o here shouldn't be too long fx


----------



## Excited4First

I've had Really, really bad cramping today. I'm 10 DPO... I think? I didn't chart or anything, I have a 28 day cycle and my period started on February 6. So does that make me 10 DPO? I hope the cramping is a good sign.. Then again it could just be AF preparing to come? Lots of cm too.


----------



## Bellydreams

ladyDi said:


> No testing for me..As I predicted yesterday, AF just arrived.. :(
> Best of luck to all! :dust:

Really sorry LadyDi :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Girls I have been wanting to eat everything that I have seen today. Been hungry since I got outta bed :wacko: This usually means PMS for me. Think I'll be seeing the witch in a few days.


----------



## gaboo

ladyDi said:


> No testing for me..As I predicted yesterday, AF just arrived.. :(
> Best of luck to all! :dust:

Im so sorry LadyDi. :hugs:
I might be following you onto next months ttc thread.


----------



## Stewie_G

I am out this month :witch: got me early. 
I never thought ttc is this hard. I remember telling a friend before starting ttc that I am positive we would not have any problem conceiving as my husband and I are both healthy and I have a regular cycle. Now I regret what I said as it has not worked out for us after 4 cycles :sigh:


----------



## Bellydreams

gaboo said:


> ladyDi said:
> 
> 
> No testing for me..As I predicted yesterday, AF just arrived.. :(
> Best of luck to all! :dust:
> 
> Im so sorry LadyDi. :hugs:
> I might be following you onto next months ttc thread.Click to expand...

Hope not Gaboo, I think you've had similar symptoms to me!


----------



## Bellydreams

Stewie_G said:


> I am out this month :witch: got me early.
> I never thought ttc is this hard. I remember telling a friend before starting ttc that I am positive we would not have any problem conceiving as my husband and I are both healthy and I have a regular cycle. Now I regret what I said as it has not worked out for us after 4 cycles :sigh:

Really sorry Stewie_G :hugs:

TTC is tough, so many people don't know it and make it so hard for us when we are TTC. Hope you get that beautiful :bfp: next month!!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Angelgirl4573

Stewie_G said:


> I am out this month :witch: got me early.
> I never thought ttc is this hard. I remember telling a friend before starting ttc that I am positive we would not have any problem conceiving as my husband and I are both healthy and I have a regular cycle. Now I regret what I said as it has not worked out for us after 4 cycles :sigh:

I know what you mean. Sometimes I find myself getting upset when I see other women pregnant. Whether it be in public, around work or within the family. I just can't help but to think that it seems so easy for EVERYONE else except for me. I know this isn't true, mostly because I see all you lovely ladies are struggling just as much as I am. :hugs:

I am very seriously the ONLY person left in my family that doesn't have a baby yet. Same with my sweetheart. We've been trying officially for about 3 months now, but were also NTNP for 2 months prior to that. We've just gotta keep our heads up and think positive!!!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats to the BFPs so far, hoping to see more!
:hugs: to those that got the :witch:


AFM Got my crosshairs yesterday morning! So I'm 4 dpo today! I will push my date back a little and test on March 12th now. Didn't BD as much as we did last month but did it when it counted. I ovulated even later this month CD 19, hopefully my whole cycle will be longer so if we caught that eggy it can have time to settle in :flower: 

I will not test early this month after having a chemical last month.

I've been keeping super busy so my mind has been kept preoccupied. I started my own photography business on the side, so between that and teaching I don't have time to wonder if I am pregnant :haha:


----------



## gaboo

Bellydreams said:


> gaboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyDi said:
> 
> 
> No testing for me..As I predicted yesterday, AF just arrived.. :(
> Best of luck to all! :dust:
> 
> Im so sorry LadyDi. :hugs:
> I might be following you onto next months ttc thread.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope not Gaboo, I think you've had similar symptoms to me!Click to expand...

Thanks bellydreams! we have been having some good symptoms huh? You know a weird one I have been having is jaw pain. Not all the time but at times is quite bothersome. Feels like I have chewed gum too much or clenching at night. 
Anywho, hoping everyone is right and my days are just off. Af still hasn't shown her ugly face so, the wait continues!! Just hope I BD'd at the right time since I am off on my days. Fingers are crossed!!


----------



## StrawBerry2

DHBH0930 said:


> Congrats to the BFPs so far, hoping to see more!
> :hugs: to those that got the :witch:
> 
> 
> AFM Got my crosshairs yesterday morning! So I'm 4 dpo today! I will push my date back a little and test on March 12th now. Didn't BD as much as we did last month but did it when it counted. I ovulated even later this month CD 19, hopefully my whole cycle will be longer so if we caught that eggy it can have time to settle in :flower:
> 
> I will not test early this month after having a chemical last month.
> 
> I've been keeping super busy so my mind has been kept preoccupied. I started my own photography business on the side, so between that and teaching I don't have time to wonder if I am pregnant :haha:

I'm praying that you will get your :bfp: this month. So sorry to hear about your previous month :hugs:

I am also 4 dpo today. Not sure how i will pass the time... But actually you have motivated me - I have just recently started focusing on starting up my own photography business.... A life long dream of mine. Although I am only taking classes now to learn more about photography. Hoping to start getting "the show on the road" very soon :)

I am supposed to test on the 14th... Will try my best to hold out.

:hug:


----------



## friskyfish

Hey strawberry, I'm also 4days PO or there abouts. I found a hpt in the bathroom cupboard last night & like an idiot TESTED! BFN Obviosly haha I sooo want this month to be ours. My DH & I have been ttc for 11 months now. He's in the navy, so we could only get dtb when He was back at weekends, but He has been home everyday since December, so FX it'll happen for us soon x

Iv so far had creamy cm, dizzy spells, sickness & pains in my right boob and really vivid dreams. I am terrible for symptom spotting though, a little obsessed. I need something to take my mind of it I think Xx 

When will you be testing strawberry?? 

Love & babydust to you all Xx


----------



## swatipunshi

i am currently on 7 Dpo having few symptoms:


1dpo - nothing
2dpo - woke up with a sore throat.
3dpo - cramping, lotion like cm, stuffy nose, sore throat, heart burns
4dpo - strong cramping, tiredness, headache, stuffy nose lotion cm, heartburns
5dpo - insomnia, major headache
6dpo - stuffy nose, sore throat, headache cervix position very low and closed,gassy and heartburns, leg aches
7dpo - Bad taste in mouth ,sore throat , getting up middle of the night for food, right boob bigger then left............

Have loads of promising symptoms hoping for a BFP this month..


----------



## toffee87

I've got cramps :-(


----------



## Dynamicmae

toffee87 said:


> I've got cramps :-(

So do I :( and 14dpo bfn this morning :(


----------



## Zizzle

Me too :( I just want to know either way now!


----------



## shellideaks

Cramps can be a positive sign too :)


----------



## lcgoodac

I woke up at 5 this morning thinking af had arrived! tmi but i felt wet, bloaty,crampy and had backache. I went for a wee but no sign of af (shes not due till thursday). cp high. not had cramping since but have got backache. Couldnt get back to sleep then when i started to nod off DS woke up! I really have an urge to test but have no tests in the house!


----------



## KatyR

hi

well was due to test yesterday but AF came right on time so i'm out this cycle. 
But can you put me down for testing again on 25th march as i have 23 day cycles so can test twice in March!!

baby dust to the rest of you

katy


----------



## doodlegirl

Bellydreams please put me down for 27th March. It will be my 35th birthday, don't have to write more I guess. . . .


----------



## toffee87

:hugs:


----------



## NewMrsJones

Haven't been on for a few days so congratulations to the BFPs, 5 already that's amazing. 
Good luck to everyone still waiting and :hugs: to those who got AF.


----------



## wanabe mum

Hi! how many dpo can u test!? Ive been havin pains in my left side but not sure wot they mean. my af due between now and 6th but still no positive test. Think they cld b af cramps!?


----------



## Excited4First

I'm having cramps too. Pretty bad at times. I never used to have af cramps but last month was my first period after giving birth. No cramps then. Period expected on the 6 or 7th. Going go test at 14 dpo.


----------



## stephaniexx

I cant believe how many bfps this thread has 3 days into March! Congrats to the bfps!!

I'm not testing till I'm late (so I say...). My dates still the 14th. Only 4dpo but I have had on/off cramping since O, which is new for me!


----------



## Dynamicmae

doodlegirl said:


> Bellydreams please put me down for 27th March. It will be my 35th birthday, don't have to write more I guess. . . .

I have intense AF cramps!!!! Gosh!!! If she must come now she must just come!!


----------



## ginny83

Somehow I accidently unsubscribed - so much to catch up on now!!

I'm 8dpo today and think I got a very very faint second line on a frer. Will test again tomorrow - so hoping this is the start of a sticky bfp!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

ladyDi said:


> No testing for me..As I predicted yesterday, AF just arrived.. :(
> Best of luck to all! :dust:

Same for me:-( see you in April. Best wishes to all the march testers xxx

Promised myself I'm not going to let this get me down. Just been and bought lots of lovely clothes. Every cloud.... :wacko:


----------



## ladyDi

Bellydreams said:


> ladyDi said:
> 
> 
> No testing for me..As I predicted yesterday, AF just arrived.. :(
> Best of luck to all! :dust:
> 
> Really sorry LadyDi :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you bellydreams.. the positive thing is I had a very good cycle and chart.. 
Off to March and April testing.. If we conceive this cycle my due date would be my DH birthday, isn't that lovely?  
Oh, btw, am I the only one who checks due date in advance :wacko:? :dohh:
Good luck ladies , FX! :flower:


----------



## ladyDi

Lazydaisys said:


> ladyDi said:
> 
> 
> No testing for me..As I predicted yesterday, AF just arrived.. :(
> Best of luck to all! :dust:
> 
> Same for me:-( see you in April. Best wishes to all the march testers xxx
> 
> Promised myself I'm not going to let this get me down. Just been and bought lots of lovely clothes. Every cloud.... :wacko:Click to expand...

See you  I do that too, this time I bought tons of cosmetics and a nice trench coat :dohh:
In January I bought sexy underwear...this TTC is quite costly  hehehe


----------



## ladyDi

gaboo said:


> ladyDi said:
> 
> 
> No testing for me..As I predicted yesterday, AF just arrived.. :(
> Best of luck to all! :dust:
> 
> Im so sorry LadyDi. :hugs:
> I might be following you onto next months ttc thread.Click to expand...

Thank you Gaboo :hugs: I'm ok, this cycle was really good..
And as bellydreams said- I hope you don't...I hope you get your BFP..as well as all the other ladies..because boy oh boy I know how much all of us want it...this emotional rollercoaster is quite exausting.. 
my DH was so cute yesterday, he said - Love, I know we are going to be best parentsbecause I can't wait to be one, with each month I feel as I will love him/her all that much more..:kiss:


----------



## StrawBerry2

friskyfish said:


> Hey strawberry, I'm also 4days PO or there abouts. I found a hpt in the bathroom cupboard last night & like an idiot TESTED! BFN Obviosly haha I sooo want this month to be ours. My DH & I have been ttc for 11 months now. He's in the navy, so we could only get dtb when He was back at weekends, but He has been home everyday since December, so FX it'll happen for us soon x
> 
> Iv so far had creamy cm, dizzy spells, sickness & pains in my right boob and really vivid dreams. I am terrible for symptom spotting though, a little obsessed. I need something to take my mind of it I think Xx
> 
> When will you be testing strawberry??
> 
> Love & babydust to you all Xx

:D Hi Friskyfish :flow:

Ahhh I am the same...I have a FRER in the house and the only reason I haven't used it is because I'm keeping myself 'busy' with all of my 'left over' OPK's...lol!

I can also really relate to the symptom spotting :) ...I also have creamy cm (not a lot though - only when checking cp).

Then similar to you I have also been having some breast achiness, especially in my right breast.

I really hope and will say a prayer that this will be your month hun. 

I will be trying to hold out until AF is due on the 14th, but I know I will be very tempted to test at about 10dpo... (I am almost 5dpo now) ... So still very early days...

I have been having a few twinges and light cramping on and off since O.

Really hope that we all get our BFP's and a healthy happy :baby:

:dust: to you. xXx


----------



## StrawBerry2

ginny83 said:


> Somehow I accidently unsubscribed - so much to catch up on now!!
> 
> I'm 8dpo today and think I got a very very faint second line on a frer. Will test again tomorrow - so hoping this is the start of a sticky bfp!!

That sounds great Ginny83!! I hope this is your sticky BFP! :dust: to you!! Let us know what happens okay! Xxxx


----------



## toffee87

How sensitive are FRER's?


----------



## Angelgirl4573

Woke up fairly early this morning, mostly because I've been sleeping so much throughout the day. I don't blame a possible pregnancy on this. I blame my DF and his snoring. :winkwink: Keeps a girl up at night, been retreating to the couch.

I am officially 7dpo and I don't really feel any symptoms. I have a very almost tiny non-existent cramping in my left side still. It's slowly fading off. Feel a bit nauseous, but I know I'm hungry. Really trying so hard to not symptom spot anymore. Just don't want to get my hopes up for AF to arrive. :nope:

I did have some consistent slippery CM yesterday. Not quite like O but close to. How's everybody else feeling this fine March day?? Any new BFP's??
:happydance::happydance:

Oh and if vivid dreams is a symptom, I've had those almost every night. Including one a few days back that showed me a BFP.


----------



## StrawBerry2

toffee87 said:


> How sensitive are FRER's?

Frer's Sensitivity: 25 mIU/ml 

According to the box they 'can' detect pregnancy up to 6 days before your missed period.... But the % is very low. Better to test day AF is due or a day after.

Xxx :dust:


----------



## StrawBerry2

> Oh and if vivid dreams is a symptom, I've had those almost every night. Including one a few days back that showed me a BFP.

Ooo I just remembered, I have also been having some really strange and vivid dreams! 

Hope that is a good sign for us. 

:dust: to you!!! Hope this is our month!


----------



## tublet

ladyDi said:


> gaboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyDi said:
> 
> 
> No testing for me..As I predicted yesterday, AF just arrived.. :(
> Best of luck to all! :dust:
> 
> Im so sorry LadyDi. :hugs:
> I might be following you onto next months ttc thread.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Gaboo :hugs: I'm ok, this cycle was really good..
> And as bellydreams said- I hope you don't...I hope you get your BFP..as well as all the other ladies..because boy oh boy I know how much all of us want it...this emotional rollercoaster is quite exausting..
> my DH was so cute yesterday, he said - Love, I know we are going to be best parentsbecause I can't wait to be one, with each month I feel as I will love him/her all that much more..:kiss:Click to expand...

Awwww that's so cute!

More cramps today, I think I ovulated later in the week so no more testing until Thursday. Also had more ewcm today :wacko:


----------



## wanabe mum

Excited4First said:


> I'm having cramps too. Pretty bad at times. I never used to have af cramps but last month was my first period after giving birth. No cramps then. Period expected on the 6 or 7th. Going go test at 14 dpo.



Last month was my first period after coming off the pill, my wee girl is 18months. on 7th i will b 14pdo so il test again near the end of the week if i can hold off tht long. on night duty for next two nights so il prob start my testing again on wed wen ive recovered!!!


----------



## Excited4First

Looks like we have a lt of similarities and we'll be testing on the same day wanabemum! Good luck ladies


----------



## friskyfish

Thanks Strawberry :) Iv just realised that 10dpo falls on mothers day! How perfect would that be? 

Iv been getting terribld back ache & tiredness & my Dh said my puppies looked bigger today!! Haaha its gonna be a lonnnnnnnnnng week!! Xx


----------



## cbeebies

Can I join ladies? Think I ovulated sometime between last Saturday and Wednesday but going to test on 17th if AF hasn't arrived by then. Leaving it til then as I'm away 14th-16th. X


----------



## toffee87

I am addicted to pregnancy tests and I'm only 8DPO haha.

Just purchased FRER's from amazon (4 for £14) x


----------



## shellideaks

I got a pack of 5 FRER for £8 from the official website! Offer has finished now though :(

Surprisingly I've not used any yet lol.


----------



## friskyfish

Toffee, I'm the same...I'm only a couple of days PO & iv tested already!! I'm conviced I'm pregnant this month......yet I am every month! Haha think I'm becoming addicted to this thread too!! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

It was a BFN by the way!

Shocker!! Haha Xx


----------



## shellideaks

I used a cheapie before and have been analyzing trying to see a line lol :dohh:


----------



## toffee87

I've got cheapies too, just figured I'd take the FRER later on if I do suspect-which I over analyze now, so there's no hope haha x


----------



## Bellydreams

ladyDi said:


> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyDi said:
> 
> 
> No testing for me..As I predicted yesterday, AF just arrived.. :(
> Best of luck to all! :dust:
> 
> Really sorry LadyDi :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you bellydreams.. the positive thing is I had a very good cycle and chart..
> Off to March and April testing.. If we conceive this cycle my due date would be my DH birthday, isn't that lovely?
> Oh, btw, am I the only one who checks due date in advance :wacko:? :dohh:
> Good luck ladies , FX! :flower:Click to expand...

All the best for April testing!!

You aren't the only one who checks the due date, I do it every month at ovulation and sit there dreaming!!


----------



## Skyler2014

Bellydreams, can you add me to tba testing date. I still haven't ovulated so won't be testing on the 16th. According to ff (based on my last cycle) I won't ovulate until April but I'll keep positive and hang around until I O or the month ends. I check due dates for any time I could O in a cycle, I checked what my due date would be if I o'd once 17 like I tried to the first time and I checked if I actually don't o until April what it would be.


----------



## Bellydreams

Hello ladies,

Hope everyone is coping, because I know I'm not!!:wacko:

Welcome new ladies:
Nightnurse :flower:
Cbeebies :flower:

Sorry to hear about AF's visit:
KatyR :hugs:
Lazydaisys :hugs:

Happy to update for you KatyR & Doodlegirl, hopefully we can still get a March :bfp: for you!
Babyrogers, I'll pop you onto TBA, c'mon eggie give a girl a break and break through :hugs:

Ginny83 keep us all up to date on that faint positive, hope to add you as no.6 with the stickiest bean!!!

Ok ladies another day has gone by, hope some results come through for:
Girlibird, ..Marie.., Darlingdiva, Kno, Poppy144, Flower Lily, Latrying, Gaboo, JaimieKaye, Natjenson, Amcolecchi, Pixiemama, Rach.jay, Tublet, Kesh89 & Kerjack

:test: March 4th MItoDC, lcgoodac & Nightnurse

Hope we get some more of those beautiful :bfp:!!!


----------



## lovepink

Please can you add me?? Hoping to test on friday 8th, but im so impatient, i may just have to test tomorrow!?! x


----------



## wanabe mum

Excited4First said:


> Looks like we have a lt of similarities and we'll be testing on the same day wanabemum! Good luck ladies

Good luck!! Its hard to think about anything else but il just have to wait which is such a long time!!


----------



## shasha

hi,hope am not too late to join. can u put me down for 10th March.


----------



## brookettc3

Could you add me for the 12th :)


----------



## Bellydreams

I'm confused, why did FF move my crosshairs!!! It was at Cd20 now Cd21, could it move again? Maybe I ovulated latest on Cd23?

Link to my chart is at the bottom, any advice ladies?!?!


----------



## ProfWife

It's because of the EWCM after your O-date. 

That's likely also why the crosshairs are dotted rather than solid.

Since it was after you'd BDed, is it possible you confused the EWCM? If you drop that from your info on CD 23/24, does it change your crosshairs?


----------



## toffee87

It did it to me too, so did the override thing x


----------



## ginny83

Here is my test from today - 9DPO. It's very faint, but my pee was quite diluted also, so hoping it'll be darker tomorrow!

https://i46.tinypic.com/33aqlvt.jpg


----------



## toffee87

Ooooh, I usually can't see faint ones but I can see that x


----------



## Excited4First

Defo BFP Ginny!! Congrats !


----------



## Excited4First

I have wondfo strip tests, anybody know how sensitive they are???


----------



## ProfWife

Ginny - a faint positive is a POSITIVE!! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Bellydreams

ProfWife said:


> It's because of the EWCM after your O-date.
> 
> That's likely also why the crosshairs are dotted rather than solid.
> 
> Since it was after you'd BDed, is it possible you confused the EWCM? If you drop that from your info on CD 23/24, does it change your crosshairs?

I had super abundant wet creamy CM CD23 & 24, more abundant than the watery CM I had before. But I had negative OPK and ferns disappeared so I was just assuming that is the way my body reacts to progesterone hitting my system. This happened last month too when I guessed I ovulated (going by my positive test and then).


----------



## ProfWife

Some people do react that way. Everyone is different.

You did say it was super abundant and creamy. That's different from EWCM which is usually more like slippery and clear. Even when abundant, I usually make anything not stretchy, slippery and clear as "creamy" on FF as it is definitely different from my EWCM.


----------



## tublet

What do you think? It looks pinker in real life it didn't come up straight away though? I think Iam 10/11 DPO and this was from just before going to bed 

https://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af300/Boogirl26/e45912da62fb24c1d1d15e79fe8a89ec_zps6e3b48c8.jpg


----------



## Bellydreams

ginny83 said:


> Here is my test from today - 9DPO. It's very faint, but my pee was quite diluted also, so hoping it'll be darker tomorrow!
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/33aqlvt.jpg

Lovely line Ginny83, do you want me to confirm it as a BFP?


----------



## ProfWife

Tublet - that looks like a second line to me! Did you try again with FMU?


----------



## Bellydreams

ProfWife said:


> Some people do react that way. Everyone is different.
> 
> You did say it was super abundant and creamy. That's different from EWCM which is usually more like slippery and clear. Even when abundant, I usually make anything not stretchy, slippery and clear as "creamy" on FF as it is definitely different from my EWCM.

Sorry for TMI, but it was creamy in colour not consistency mixed with clear watery CM, but definitely much more thick and stretchy. I haven't had proper EWCM since coming off the pill it has just been really watery and shiny before ovulation. FF says to call it whatever the most fertile of the day is, hence the EWCM. Suppose I'll move my testing date to Sat as my temps have been up since CD24 so had to have ovulated sometime before then!! If only DH didn't get sick in between I am now worried we missed it this month and I'll have to go back to WTT for two months! Silly body!!


----------



## tublet

I don't have any in the house! Will test again in the morning and buy a frer tomorrow.

Don't want to get excited as it didn't come up right away :-/


----------



## ginny83

Bellydreams said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> Here is my test from today - 9DPO. It's very faint, but my pee was quite diluted also, so hoping it'll be darker tomorrow!
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/33aqlvt.jpg
> 
> Lovely line Ginny83, do you want me to confirm it as a BFP?Click to expand...

Yeah why not? May as well try and stay as positive as I can about it :)


----------



## Bellydreams

tublet said:


> I don't have any in the house! Will test again in the morning and buy a frer tomorrow.
> 
> Don't want to get excited as it didn't come up right away :-/

Was that a pregnancy test or OPK?


----------



## tublet

A pregnancy test


----------



## berniegroves

Yay! Looks like 2 more bfp's!!! Congrats ginny and tublet!! Let us know how your tests look tomorrow. 
The one I took at 10dpo was faint, but got darker everyday after!!

Hugs to those who got AF. Fingers crossed for next month. 

Fingers crossed for everyone else. 

Gaboo - how you doing? Any symptoms?


----------



## jsmom88

ginny83 said:


> Here is my test from today - 9DPO. It's very faint, but my pee was quite diluted also, so hoping it'll be darker tomorrow!
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/33aqlvt.jpg

I would say a definate bfp Ginny!!


----------



## essie0828

Yeah thats really dark for 9dpo. Congrats


----------



## Skyler2014

Ooh congrats!


----------



## Bellydreams

tublet said:


> A pregnancy test

Hooray!!! Looked like my OPK tests hence my question! Let me know if you are counting it as your BFP!!!


----------



## Bellydreams

ginny83 said:


> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> Here is my test from today - 9DPO. It's very faint, but my pee was quite diluted also, so hoping it'll be darker tomorrow!
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/33aqlvt.jpg
> 
> Lovely line Ginny83, do you want me to confirm it as a BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah why not? May as well try and stay as positive as I can about it :)Click to expand...

Great!!!! Big congrats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## vri

Hi All,

I am new here been through 300 pages of this thread and loved it!!

I dont know what DPO I am as I haven't been OPK or temping.

So my symptoms have been a bit random and not a lot of obvious ones..

My last MP was on 2nd of February so I am on CD31 today

-Sore boobs, they are at times very sore but they have just been hurting..its been more than a week now...
-I have been nauseous off and on not too big though
- I have had dreams three days in a row..once my BH bringing a baby to me in the hospital and saying look he is here, second me sleeping with a new born by my side in the hospital again and third me playing with a new born baby
- Since the first dream I had a a gurgle feeling in my uterus for 4 days its like i feel something in there
-I have also had some light cramps since the dreams so been almost a week now
- Three days ago I again had a dream I did a test and it said PREGNANT straight away even as I peed on the stick...
- Two days ago I again had a dream that I was pregnant..like full pregnancy term
- Yesterday I felt a very strange pull when i was ironing I had to sit down to have it go away..
- Overall I have been just tired last week but its not so bad now....but been feeling a lil just strange

Since I have had the dream I have just felt that I am pregnant...but I am so scared to test to see another BFN.....But something tells me I am pregnant...I am on CD31 today so one day late for my period...

I have PCOS and am I on metformin....what do you ladies think? Does it look promising?


----------



## ginny83

I find symptoms really hit and miss... you can no symptoms and be pregnant or have every symptom and not be pregnant

I think the best thing you've got going for you is that you're a day late! That's a really good sign!


----------



## vri

Thanks Ginny...I am trying to hold off till friday to test unless something real obvious creeps up!!


----------



## justagiraffe

ok ladies...have something I don't normally have with PMS...itchy boobs...not sure if I am suddenly allergic to my detergent or if it is a good sign


----------



## ProfWife

justagiraffe - Don't know where you are, but the dry air in our area right now really causes all my skin to itch.

However, your chart shows a promising dip. Give if a few days and then test. Who knows!


----------



## NSN2013

Hi..can I join this thread as well? I am 9dpo today and my period is due on March 8th. I have been ttc on and of for the last 5 years. I would try for a few months and something would come up and then I would stop. Now I am finally settled in my house and my son has started school so decided to try again. This is my first cycle and currently have these symptoms:
1) 1 dpo had outbreak of acne which is not normal for me after ovulation
2) slight nausea
3) cold/flu like symptoms from 8dpo
4) Sore nipples from 1dpo but more sensitive from 8dpo
5) dry lips (which I read is a pregnancy symptom

Wishing all you girls a BFP!!


----------



## essie0828

Dry lips is a pregnancy sign?? Lol, the ones on ur face????:haha: Jk. But seriously I have major chapped lips right now. Hope that's a good thing.


----------



## essie0828

Nsn we're due to test the same day :) :dust: GL hun


----------



## NSN2013

Lol..yeah the lips on the face. I am really obsessing and Dr.Google doesn't help. If you search hard enough, everything is a pregnancy symptom. But seriously, I was googling pregnancy symptoms by dpo and some women mentioned having dry lips/chapped lips. Apparently your body alerting you to drink more water. Good Luck to you too!!


----------



## rhiannon240

Can you put me down for testing the 16th please? I am 2 dpo today. :dust:


----------



## gaboo

berniegroves said:


> Yay! Looks like 2 more bfp's!!! Congrats ginny and tublet!! Let us know how your tests look tomorrow.
> The one I took at 10dpo was faint, but got darker everyday after!!
> 
> Hugs to those who got AF. Fingers crossed for next month.
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone else.
> 
> Gaboo - how you doing? Any symptoms?

Thank you so much for asking :)
symptoms havent really changed... think my boobies are starting to get sore underneath... Or maybe they are just sore from me poking at them to see if they are sore :haha:
No AF though yet. Havent tested again. need to go buy some more tomorrow.
How are you feeling? Have you told DH yet?? :happydance:


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Ladies...I would love to join this thread!
I test on 3/12 really hoping for a :bfp:
Baby dust to all of us!


----------



## toffee87

My temp keeps dropping :(


----------



## swatipunshi

hi all well i am at 7 dpo today down with cold and bad cough and sore throat .......sore boobs seems like gone today had a dip in temp also today so dnt know whats gng on ...........hoping for a :bfp: this month.

congrats to all who got their :bfp: and lots of :dust: to all the ladies and gl testing ....:hugs:


----------



## lcgoodac

The same thing happened to me again during the night! I actually had a dream that I tested and got my bfp and then woke up about 2 and thought af had arrived again. Hoping its not a sign to say she's on her way! I was so hot and my back was achy and felt really bloated and I just expected she had arrived when I went to the toilet but no nothing! This is so strange for me!


----------



## tublet

This morning nothing :-( last nights is the one on the top and this mornings below

https://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af300/Boogirl26/c88b9543f34e152aed4a91d2335e4dea_zpsc2d4718b.jpg


----------



## berniegroves

gaboo said:


> berniegroves said:
> 
> 
> Gaboo - how you doing? Any symptoms?
> 
> Thank you so much for asking :)
> symptoms havent really changed... think my boobies are starting to get sore underneath... Or maybe they are just sore from me poking at them to see if they are sore :haha:
> No AF though yet. Havent tested again. need to go buy some more tomorrow.
> How are you feeling? Have you told DH yet?? :happydance:Click to expand...

Good sign that AF hasn't arrived. What cycle dayare you on now? 
Yeah I told DH, he is excited. 
I think we're both in shock as just didn't expect it after the chemical last month. It hasn't sunk in that I'm pregnant yet!! Lol  
I really want to enjoy it but am terrified at the same time!! 
Let me know how you get on and if you test again xx


----------



## berniegroves

tublet said:


> This morning nothing :-( last nights is the one on the top and this mornings below
> 
> https://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af300/Boogirl26/c88b9543f34e152aed4a91d2335e4dea_zpsc2d4718b.jpg

How many dpo are you? Is AF late yet? 
With my first pregnancy my lines were always stronger when
I tested in the afternoon/evening! Morning ones were always faint.....freaked me right out.


----------



## mumofone25

ok so i put down id test the day of AF 6th march but oooops.....heres a link to my test please tell me what you think????? [url]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test104296[/url]


----------



## tublet

berniegroves said:


> tublet said:
> 
> 
> This morning nothing :-( last nights is the one on the top and this mornings below
> 
> https://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af300/Boogirl26/c88b9543f34e152aed4a91d2335e4dea_zpsc2d4718b.jpg
> 
> How many dpo are you? Is AF late yet?
> With my first pregnancy my lines were always stronger when
> I tested in the afternoon/evening! Morning ones were always faint.....freaked me right out.Click to expand...

That's interesting! Will try this evening and buy another brand I think. I think I am 11dpo. My periods fluctuate everymonth but so never fully sure!



mumofone25 said:


> ok so i put down id test the day of AF 6th march but oooops.....heres a link to my test please tell me what you think????? [url]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test104296[/url]

I see a line, but I would keep testing as it looks like an indent to me at the moment


----------



## Bellydreams

mumofone25 said:


> ok so i put down id test the day of AF 6th march but oooops.....heres a link to my test please tell me what you think????? [url]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test104296[/url]

Looks like a faint line to me!!!


----------



## mumofone25

yay belly dreams.... in true addict style im off out to buy more tests lol! xxx


----------



## ginny83

mumofone25 said:


> ok so i put down id test the day of AF 6th march but oooops.....heres a link to my test please tell me what you think????? [url]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test104296[/url]

I think that's a BFP too :)

Are you going to test again?


----------



## Try2findbaby

Hey massive congrats to all the bfps and fx to all the testers!

I had a bit of a surprise this morning - I think I o'd yesterday at cd14?! I usually o on cd20... Hopefully this is a good sign as the egg will be fresher. Not sure we bd'd enough but hey ho its month 12 so my expectations are low. Having a very tough time at the moment and feel like I'm losing my mind a bit so I'm trying to try and not over analyse everything - easier said than done!

Belly dreams as this thread is so successful are u going to do an April thread?! :hugs: it really is good!


----------



## Bellydreams

Try2findbaby said:


> Hey massive congrats to all the bfps and fx to all the testers!
> 
> I had a bit of a surprise this morning - I think I o'd yesterday at cd14?! I usually o on cd20... Hopefully this is a good sign as the egg will be fresher. Not sure we bd'd enough but hey ho its month 12 so my expectations are low. Having a very tough time at the moment and feel like I'm losing my mind a bit so I'm trying to try and not over analyse everything - easier said than done!
> 
> Belly dreams as this thread is so successful are u going to do an April thread?! :hugs: it really is good!

Sure if everyone is happy for me to do so. I'll start it at the end of the week, hopefully no one else will need to go to April though!!


----------



## Bellydreams

Welcome new ladies:

Lovepink :flower:
Shasha :flower:
Brookettc3 :flower:
Vri :flower:
NSN2013 :flower:
Rhiannon240 :flower:
Lovepink81 :flower:

Enjoy this thread and hope you all get your glorious BFP!!


----------



## berniegroves

Looks like a faint line mumofone! Test again tomorrow. 

Tublet- I'd say wait a couple of days and test again as then you should get a clear line no matter the time of day. But I know I wouldn't be able to wait!! Lol!!


----------



## Angelgirl4573

mumofone25 said:


> ok so i put down id test the day of AF 6th march but oooops.....heres a link to my test please tell me what you think????? [url]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test104296[/url]

I am also seeing a faint line!!! Hoping to see it get darker for you!! GL!!

So update on me. :winkwink: Last night I was 7dpo. Didn't really have a symptom in sight all morning/afternoon. The DF and I did lots of housework, made a yummy dinner and watched movies. My first odd sign was after eating my whole plate (odd for me) I was still very hungry. Had seconds followed by a PB&J sandwich. Later in the night I fell asleep while taking a bath. Very relaxing. :thumbup: Then about an hour or so before bed time I had this overwhelming heavy/full feeling in my belly. Like to the point that if my doggy or DF came anywhere near it, it was bothersome. :shrug: 

The two things that had me mostly was the extreme amount of white creamy CM I was getting and this constant pinching in my left side. The exact side I ovulated from. I find the pinch/ache is relieved by mild stretching or rubbing the area gently.

Trying so hard not to get my hopes up, as I've experienced increased hunger and CM before AF a few times...just would really love a BFP for my DF's and I anniversary on the 27th!!!

GL lovely ladies!!!


----------



## mumofone25

ginny83 said:


> mumofone25 said:
> 
> 
> ok so i put down id test the day of AF 6th march but oooops.....heres a link to my test please tell me what you think????? [url]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test104296[/url]
> 
> I think that's a BFP too :)
> 
> Are you going to test again?Click to expand...

ive got 3 positives on 3 different brands :D. eeek! im about 11dpo x x


----------



## twiggers

Congrats!!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

essie0828 said:


> Dry lips is a pregnancy sign?? Lol, the ones on ur face????:haha: Jk. But seriously I have major chapped lips right now. Hope that's a good thing.

I know it sounds weird, but that was one of the first ways I knew....I had serious chapped lips at about 11DPO (a few days before my BFP) it was comepletely out of character for me! FX its a good sign for you guys


----------



## friskyfish

Congrats on the BFP's ladies :) Xx 

I'm feeling really really down today as sooo want this, its all I can think about! When's the earliest you can test, as i keep reading different things?? Xx


----------



## shellideaks

I'd say 9DPO is your best bet if you want to test early. Some women get positives then, although please remember that even if it's a BFN it doesn't mean you're out. I've seen numerous people have BFN's right up until the day AF is due and even after too!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats to the new BFPs!!!

AFM... lying in wait with Babyrogers... I think if I ovulated already, it was Thursday - meaning my temp would go up by tomorrow morning. Not optimistic, but carrying on. Thankfully really busy with non-ttc life, so not too worked up about it.


----------



## essie0828

Hi ladies :hi: It's gonna be a baby boom in 9 months :haha: Belly dreams your thread is a hit and I second the April one. ;) Congrats to all the BFP's!! Makes me happy. 

Afm, I've had a headache that just won't quit! 3 doses of tylenol yesterday didn't phase it :( Haven't slept well because DD has a wicked stuffy nose and cant sleep lying flat. Which means she used me as a baby bed all night. *****yawn**** Tons of errands and dr appointments to do today to. Fun, DH promised me a nap later though, ugh can't wait. Still staring at that FRER every time I go into the bathroom :wacko: but have 5 days left. Tick Tock Tic Tock!


----------



## essie0828

How do you know you're old????? 

When you barter naps with your DH instead of sex!:haha:


----------



## dnt813

I am now 16 dpo Af due the 2nd still cramping lower abdominal area in center, lower back ache not normal with Af but the cramps are stressing me. I would normally be curled up cramping like ugggh Af Hurry up but it just hasn't came and I don't feel it's coming but the cramps say it is... Ugghh!!!


----------



## toffee87

Have you tested dnt813? x


----------



## Pixiemama

I'm out, AF showed yesterday. On the plus side, even though my last cycle was jacked it seems like i'm back on track now


----------



## 10yrslater

Good luck to everyone this month. I should be ovulating any time within the nest few days so here's to hoping!:dust:


----------



## ..marie..

im 4days late i think i may of got a very very very faint bfp today i used the clear and simple 20ml strips,or am i just seeing things now lol i cant post a pic cause when i rubbed the test to actually see if what i was seeing was real i broke the test lol,i alomst didnt notice the 2nd line it was so thin and light but did have a pinky colour to it,when i tested yest afternoon i got a bfn not so much of a line and these tests came out of the same pack


----------



## gaboo

mumofone25 said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumofone25 said:
> 
> 
> ok so i put down id test the day of AF 6th march but oooops.....heres a link to my test please tell me what you think????? [url]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test104296[/url]
> 
> I think that's a BFP too :)
> 
> Are you going to test again?Click to expand...
> 
> ive got 3 positives on 3 different brands :D. eeek! im about 11dpo x xClick to expand...

YAY!! COngrats!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Happy and Healthy 9 months :baby:


----------



## jsmom88

ok so today I'm 4dpo and 5 days past trigger shot. I noticed last night that I started having cramps on the opposite side where my good follicles were found. Today I'm having cramps on both sides. I try not to symptom spot but my doc told me i have a high chance at twins this cycle so I keep thinking twins. I read that implantation usually occurs 6-10dpo, but is that also true for twins? I've been trying to tempt and i noticed that my temp this morning dropped to 98.50. I also tried the SMEP this cycle along with the pillow below my butt after bd. Keep my fingers xd for all of us this cycle.


----------



## bonjo808

Wow! congrats to all the BFPs.

I'm actually pushing my test date back a few days to Mar. 11th. My inlaws will be staying with us over the weekend I don't want to test with them here :)


----------



## Excited4First

Marie that's great! Test again tomorrow an post a pic if possible!! I'm 12 DPO I think and got bfn this morn. I know I should wait until Wednesday or Thursday but I couldn't!!


----------



## gaboo

SO, last night thought for sure that AF was coming. Having lots of cramps so wore a pantyliner to bed. Still nothing this am.
Having a slight headache, that I went to bed with and dry lips- since yall were saying it was a sign! LOL and thirst that wont quit. 
Not really sure was dpo I am according to my days 16dpo, but that could have been thrown off. Going to buy some tests today. Not sure if I will go ahead and test or if I should wait til fmu.


----------



## ..marie..

do you think id be better of waiting untill wed it really was faint,im starting to question myself if i saw things haha


----------



## sprite30

I'm out...AF came 2 days early on saturday but put me down again for March 25th. i get 2 shots for march LOL having a 23-26 day cycle has its advantages but i feel like i just had AF...i need a freagin break from her LOL


----------



## dnt813

No I haven't tested yet scared to! Lol. But I did just go download a chart,according to it Af was suppose to be here 28 it's now the fourth... made me a little more hopeful. Have a check up with ob this afternoon. Cross fingers for me!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Add me to the list of girls with dry lips and an unquenchable thirst lol. My lips aren't chapped as such but my god I can't remember ever feeling this thirsty. Hoping it's a good sign.


----------



## dnt813

My cramps just got a lot more like Af could hit any moment... :(


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey just wanted to say i ovulated really late....so i wont be testing until the 18th...


----------



## gaboo

dnt813 said:


> My cramps just got a lot more like Af could hit any moment... :(

Let us know how your appointment goes. Fx'd for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## KatyR

hi ladies

just wanted to say congrats to all those ladies that got their bfp !!!


----------



## tublet

Had lots of cloudy cm today, and very weirdly one of my best friends asked me straight out today if I was pregnant! 

How is everyone today?


----------



## Skyler2014

Finally got a positive opk! I just hope it's not a failed attempt and I get to see my temp rise with it


----------



## Bellydreams

tublet said:


> Had lots of cloudy cm today, and very weirdly one of my best friends asked me straight out today if I was pregnant!
> 
> How is everyone today?

More importantly how are you Tublet, any more tests or are you holding off?

I think I'm having possible implantation dip this morning, hooray! Only hope the temp goes back up tomorrow!!


----------



## Bellydreams

babyrogers said:


> Finally got a positive opk! I just hope it's not a failed attempt and I get to see my temp rise with it

Hooray, I sure hope so!!!


----------



## dnt813

gaboo said:


> dnt813 said:
> 
> 
> My cramps just got a lot more like Af could hit any moment... :(
> 
> Let us know how your appointment goes. Fx'd for you!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Now waiting on a phone call. Ugghh waiting drives me crazy! She wasn't concerned about late Af at all. If no call no bfp.


----------



## gaboo

well,
Went to the store and got some frer's and..
:bfn:
sigh.. At this point I just wish AF would show up so that I can focus on next month. 
I dont know how much the chemical last month threw me off. Kind of wish I had temp'd this month so I had some idea of where I am in my cycle.
Oh and super weird- my boobs are starting to get sore... I am way out of whack :wacko::wacko:


----------



## shellideaks

Well I did a cheapie before and started to convince myself that I could maybe see a line. Which lead to me breaking out a FRER lol. Got this but think it's possibly just the test line showing cos I'm not sure it has any colour. Plus it's super faint.

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/PicsArt_1362434379509_zpsfe2913ba.jpg


----------



## BabyHopeG

I see a line! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Electricat

babyrogers said:


> Finally got a positive opk! I just hope it's not a failed attempt and I get to see my temp rise with it

I got a pluss sign today aswell :thumbup:
Good luck to us, ey :happydance:


----------



## shellideaks

BabyHopeG said:


> I see a line! How many dpo are you?

I have no idea this month. Never got a positive OPK on the day I usually do :shrug: I've been having consistent cramps and killer backache since last Monday. That's mainly what made me want to test. But yeah, still too early to be sure.


----------



## Bellydreams

shellideaks said:


> Well I did a cheapie before and started to convince myself that I could maybe see a line. Which lead to me breaking out a FRER lol. Got this but think it's possibly just the test line showing cos I'm not sure it has any colour. Plus it's super faint.
> 
> https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/PicsArt_1362434379509_zpsfe2913ba.jpg

Oooo that is a very faint line. I don't think those tests give any hint of line unless there is HCG present! Hope it gets darker!!


----------



## Bellydreams

Hey ladies, 

We are growing everyday and have over 100 testers! So all the best to those waiting!!

Really sorry AF came to visit:
Pixiemama :hugs:
Sprite30 :hugs:

Congratulations to:
:bfp: Ginny83 :happydance:
:bfp: Mumofone :happydance:

Keep on testing for a stronger :bfp:
..Marie.. :thumbup:
Shellideaks :thumbup:
Tublet :thumbup:

I have updated your date, Bonjo808, Sprite30 & Sallyhansen76

Waiting for final results from: Girlibird, Darlingdiva, Kno, Poppy144, Flower Lily, Latrying, Gaboo, JaimieKaye, Natjenson, Amcolecchi, Rach.jay, Kesh89, Kerjack, MItoDC, lcgoodac & Nightnurse

The 5th is upon us so :test:
Puggyflump, Wilsmom, 01k204, Babyboop, Dynamicmae, Catydid, Mouse_chicky, Missjennakate, Toffee87 & Dnt813

If I've missed someone or something please let me know!

Personal update: nothing too major just increased need to pee, bloating, tiredness and harder nipples at the moment. I had a temp dip this morning so hoping it jumps right up high tomorrow. I really would like my sticky BFP this month with all you lovely ladies!!


----------



## dnt813

Doc never called so I'm assuming bfn and late Af...


----------



## ginny83

shellideaks - I see the line :)


Feeling a bit down today my temp has nose dived :(


----------



## essie0828

Shellideaks thats a bfp... my bfp with Hayley looked like that. Darker at the bottom. Ahhh. Dying to use that last Frer! Not due for a few days tho. Blah.


----------



## essie0828

Are u testing tomorrow Bellydreams?? According to your sig your due to test as well ;)


----------



## Angelgirl4573

Been really doing my best to not go out and buy a test. I know I shouldn't POAS until Friday, but it's so so hard. :winkwink: I'll be 9DPO tomorrow. Still have that constant pinching/pulling ache in my left side. Hasn't been painful, but enough to make me aware of its presence. Something completely new for me. Hoping this is a good sign. :thumbup:


----------



## Moreta

AF came today. I'm out.


----------



## brismommy

congratulations on all of the BFPs ladies!

AFM--- doc has yet to call with the results from my blood work, so im kinda worried about my low hormone levels. I test on the 6th so just 2 more days! 'i hope I get my BFP at least that will explain why i feel so crappy and worn out. Fingers crossed


----------



## gaboo

dnt813 said:


> Doc never called so I'm assuming bfn and late Af...

Hmmm, thats weird. Maybe she will call tomorrow? Or she said for sure she would call today? :shrug:


----------



## heelsgirl

So, I'm new here and I'm in my first two week wait. I'll go in for a beta on March 18th following injectibles. I'm crazy with it already.


----------



## tublet

Bellydreams said:


> tublet said:
> 
> 
> Had lots of cloudy cm today, and very weirdly one of my best friends asked me straight out today if I was pregnant!
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> More importantly how are you Tublet, any more tests or are you holding off?
> 
> I think I'm having possible implantation dip this morning, hooray! Only hope the temp goes back up tomorrow!!Click to expand...

How is your temp today belly dreams?

Did another test last night nothing.

Starting to think the first one was just dodgy and it leaked dye or something?

No sign of AF as yet though going to wait until Friday and she if she arrives :dohh:


----------



## Bellydreams

essie0828 said:


> Are u testing tomorrow Bellydreams?? According to your sig your due to test as well ;)

Waiting till Friday. I was going to test Thursday but FF changed my o date by a day so shall just wait till Friday. I really don't like testing, it is so depressing so the longer I leave it hopefully I either get AF or a strong BFP, rather than limbo land of no AF & BFN, cannot stand that scenario!


----------



## Bellydreams

Angelgirl4573 said:


> Been really doing my best to not go out and buy a test. I know I shouldn't POAS until Friday, but it's so so hard. :winkwink: I'll be 9DPO tomorrow. Still have that constant pinching/pulling ache in my left side. Hasn't been painful, but enough to make me aware of its presence. Something completely new for me. Hoping this is a good sign. :thumbup:

I've had the same tugging/throbbing sensation on my lower left side for days now too, hope it's not AF playing tricks! Hold on till Friday you can do it, we'll be testing the same day!!


----------



## Bellydreams

tublet said:


> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tublet said:
> 
> 
> Had lots of cloudy cm today, and very weirdly one of my best friends asked me straight out today if I was pregnant!
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> More importantly how are you Tublet, any more tests or are you holding off?
> 
> I think I'm having possible implantation dip this morning, hooray! Only hope the temp goes back up tomorrow!!Click to expand...
> 
> How is your temp today belly dreams?
> 
> Did another test last night nothing.
> 
> Starting to think the first one was just dodgy and it leaked dye or something?
> 
> No sign of AF as yet though going to wait until Friday and she if she arrives :dohh:Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your tests Tublet, hopefully it'll still work out in the end!!

It's evening time for me so won't be temping for 12 hours, but will report in my daily update post, hoping it jumps up and up and BFP!! Well I can dream!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hey ladies ;) It looks like AF will arrive today.... I'm not to sad.... 2 weeks ago the gynea found cysts on both ovaries and advised I go back onto contraceptives to get them to dissolve before we continue trying.... I'm just not entirely convinced I should do that!! I've been praying about it and just don't have a peace about it!! So tomorrow I will be going to doc to ask what other options there are.... I would like to stay off all meds, throw my thermometer and calender away and just relax for 3 months ntnp.... What do u ladies think?


----------



## shellideaks

Dynamicmae that sounds like a good idea. Definitely see what alternatives there is if you don't want to go back on contraceptives. Hope you can sort something out. 

Bellydreams I'm crossing my fingers that your temp will be high when you wake :) 

AFM I got a definite faint line on another IC this morning. Just hoping it progresses well!


----------



## Klandagi

I'm back for this month... Testing the 21st if AF doesn't show her ugly face before then.


----------



## friskyfish

I'm out :( 
The bitch witch showed up this morning 10 days EARLY???? 

I give up! I could cry xxx


----------



## toffee87

:hugs: I'm sorry hun :-(

I'm waiting for the :witch: to show! keep getting :bfn:


----------



## MrsLemon

GL to all the BFPs :) I still have 5 days to go and i have no symptoms so im thinking im out :)


----------



## swatipunshi

i am on 8 dpo today woke up with AF like cramps ......and backache hope af is not on her way really hoping for this cycle....:cry:

Anyone else have similar feelings.:blush:


----------



## essie0828

Tested this morning and got a BFN. Almost positive I'm out but not to dissapointed. May be starting a new job and this could be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## shellideaks

Swatipunshi I have those symptoms! Those were the 2 main things that made me test. Don't lose hope :)


----------



## swatipunshi

shellideaks said:


> Swatipunshi I have those symptoms! Those were the 2 main things that made me test. Don't lose hope :)

thanks dear feeling really low today ......cry on everything :cry:......

Just praying and hoping for a :bfp:

Did you test again....


----------



## Excited4First

Having AF like cramps, feel like she's going to show her face tomorrow right on schedule. Loving this thread though! Good luck testers!!


----------



## shellideaks

swatipunshi said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> Swatipunshi I have those symptoms! Those were the 2 main things that made me test. Don't lose hope :)
> 
> thanks dear feeling really low today ......cry on everything :cry:......
> 
> Just praying and hoping for a :bfp:
> 
> Did you test again....Click to expand...

Before I got my BFP with my DD I was an emotional wreck, I even cried over frozen bread lol. It could be a good sign :)

I did test again, done a Superdrug test and there's definitely a faint line. So looking for progression now :happydance:


----------



## swatipunshi

shellideaks said:


> swatipunshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> Swatipunshi I have those symptoms! Those were the 2 main things that made me test. Don't lose hope :)
> 
> thanks dear feeling really low today ......cry on everything :cry:......
> 
> Just praying and hoping for a :bfp:
> 
> Did you test again....Click to expand...
> 
> Before I got my BFP with my DD I was an emotional wreck, I even cried over frozen bread lol. It could be a good sign :)
> 
> I did test again, done a Superdrug test and there's definitely a faint line. So looking for progression now :happydance:Click to expand...

Congrats hope you get a lovely :bfp: soon....

never thought this journey will be so long......anyways having heartburn today and almost fell asleep at work hope they all are good signs dnt want to check early will check by sat.....dnt want to rise my hope........:dohh:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Okay I am CONFUSED!! I tested Saturday which was 12 dpo and it was BFN...but still no witch!! AND (sorry for tmi) I have a yeast infection and I am on no meds!!! Ahhh going to test again tomorrow if she doesn't show up by then!


----------



## Angelgirl4573

9DPO today..getting closer and closer to Monday. Very amazed that I haven't POAS yet, usually have no self control in that area. :winkwink: only new thing I can add is from last night at 8DPO. I've been cramping and experiencing a dull pinch and pull on my left side. It has been difficult at times to sleep at night. It doesn't hurt, it's just uncomfortable. However last night I was rubbing the area and noticed what felt like a hard spot right by my belly button and right above my pelvic bone. I had DF feel and he felt the same thing.

I've googled like crazy and can't seem to figure out what this could possibly be. It's not as apparent today...so I might call it possible bloating. :shrug:

Anyone else know what I might've experienced?


----------



## mummy2Lexi

Can I be added to this post please? I have a 26/27 day cycle and due AF on Sat 9th so going to test then if not before. This is my first month ttc. I already have a little girl. Decided to start trying and dtd 1 time and fell pregnant straight away! Must have been my time. Something makes me think that this time will be much harder. Also had to cut my baby making short as I got the dreaded thrush &#61516; I dont use ovulation tests or temp chart only use the online ovulation calculators. Good luck everyone!!!! This is only my first month and I am obsessed so god knows how some of you must feel!!! xxxx


----------



## shellideaks

If any UK testers need to buy tests, FRER single and double packs are buy one get one free in Superdrug :)


----------



## sixtwelve09

would like to join in ...im going to start testing march 27th, AF *expected* on the 29th but not sure. Just took my first clomid pill for the month, and this is my first cycle on it so not sure what to expect. Hubby and I had been trying naturally for nearly two years with one 3 month break but i haven't had a regular cycle since dd was born 3 years ago.


----------



## essie0828

shellideaks said:


> If any UK testers need to buy tests, FRER single and double packs are buy one get one free in Superdrug :)

Jealous!!!:haha:


----------



## essie0828

Any ladies that are going for their 2nd or more.......

Do you find it harder to conceive after having your first lo?? It seems like it takes longer for ppl to fall pregnant with #2.


----------



## sixtwelve09

essie0828 said:


> Any ladies that are going for their 2nd or more.......
> 
> Do you find it harder to conceive after having your first lo?? It seems like it takes longer for ppl to fall pregnant with #2.

agreed! it took us 3 months with our first, going on two years trying for our second...


----------



## Shea2653

Hi Ladies! Two more days until expected AF. Some mixed signals so waiting a little longer before testing. Too many :bfn:s seen in the past 2+ years has made me a caustic tester! Hoping for the best for you all! 

:dust:

_________________________________________________________________

TTC #1 for 2+ years.
Me: 28 - blocked tube with dominant ovary; open tube with lazy ovary.
DH: 26 - low motility, average count, low morphology


----------



## ..marie..

I tested again today af now 5 days late I think I saw a faint line again but am almost positive I'm seeing things doc has sent me for a hcg serum blood test 2moz so hopefully will have and answer


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow this month seems to be extremly lucky!!! :) Congrads to everyone who got their bfp!!


----------



## gaboo

..marie.. said:


> I tested again today af now 5 days late I think I saw a faint line again but am almost positive I'm seeing things doc has sent me for a hcg serum blood test 2moz so hopefully will have and answer

Good luck! Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## Bellydreams

..marie.. said:


> I tested again today af now 5 days late I think I saw a faint line again but am almost positive I'm seeing things doc has sent me for a hcg serum blood test 2moz so hopefully will have and answer

Take a pic and send to us! Hope it is a BFP Marie!!


----------



## Bellydreams

Hello ladies,

We have more lovely ladies to join us, welcome:
Heelsgirl :flower:
Klandagi :flower:
Mummy2Lexi :flower:
Sixtwelve09 :flower:
Shea2653 :flower:

Really sorry to hear AF is visiting:
Moreta :hugs:
Friskyfish :hugs:

Still waiting for final results from:

Girlibird, Darlingdiva, Kno, Poppy144, Flower Lily Latrying, Gaboo, JaimieKaye, Natjenson, Amcolecchi, Rach.jay, Kesh89, Kerjack, MItoDC, lcgoodac, Nightnurse, Puggyflump, Wilsmom, 01k204, Babyboop, Dynamicmae, Catydid, Mouse_chicky, Missjennakate, Toffee87 & Dnt813

We are zipping along in March so today it is time to :test: 
Wanabe mum, Toothfairy26, Kris80, Brismommy & Unexpected3

Personal update: my temperature zoomed right up (link to chart bottom block in sig), so really hope it keeps going up and I get that BFP this week! Apart from that I've been extra hungry again and still need the bathroom a lot more, bloating has slightly calmed down though.


----------



## Amcolecchi

I am two days late and going to test tomorrow!! Hoping and praying it's a BFP!!! Good luck to all you ladies!!!


----------



## lcgoodac

Ooo forgot to say I changed my date to the 7th for testing I worked out my dates wrong! Although I did test today and got a bfn but have no more tests so will test again on thursday . Had af type cramps past couple of days but nothing today! Watery cm and high cp today. Fx'd for that bfp!


----------



## toffee87

Mine was negative today, but no AF as yet. I am crampy though x


----------



## berniegroves

Fingers crossed for everyone testing in the next few days. 
Here's hoping for some bfp's! 
Xx


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi all, you can count me out this month again. spotting started right on que, and doctor tested me today at 12dpo bfn. AF will be in full swing by thursday. Im giving the site a miss for the next while, so goodluck to everyone else testing this month :hugs:


----------



## JessiBear1992

I am new to ttc. I don't know my temps and I don't know when I o'd for sure but here we go. I am super hungry but for four days in a row I could barely keep food down and could only eat crackers. I am so tired I actually take naps after work (which is strange for me). My nose is plugged and won't stop running. All I want to drink is water and tons of it (also not normal for me) but today my lips feel dryer then a bone even with chapstick on. A few cramps here and there but nothing really bad. Woke up in a sweat when was told the house freezing but am freezing all day. My boobs hurt!!! My lovely lady isn't due to grace me with a visit until the 13th but my body is acting so weird. Forgot to add my boobs are swollen also. Lots of luck ladies!!


----------



## ..marie..

Bellydreams said:


> ..marie.. said:
> 
> 
> I tested again today af now 5 days late I think I saw a faint line again but am almost positive I'm seeing things doc has sent me for a hcg serum blood test 2moz so hopefully will have and answer
> 
> Take a pic and send to us! Hope it is a BFP Marie!!Click to expand...

U can't even see it in the picture :wacko: think I'm seeing things lol


----------



## Skyler2014

Hooray Bellydreams, hope you get that BFP. My temps combined with the positive opk yesterday is confusing me. My temps look like I ovulated on Sunday or yesterday but my opk suggests that I'm ovulating today so I don't know, guess I'm waiting it out. :shrug: I don't care which of the three days I ovulate as long as I ovulate.


----------



## Bellydreams

..marie.. said:


> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..marie.. said:
> 
> 
> I tested again today af now 5 days late I think I saw a faint line again but am almost positive I'm seeing things doc has sent me for a hcg serum blood test 2moz so hopefully will have and answer
> 
> Take a pic and send to us! Hope it is a BFP Marie!!Click to expand...
> 
> U can't even see it in the picture :wacko: think I'm seeing things lolClick to expand...

I hope you are seeing something, I guess give it a day or two and test again it should be clearer then!


----------



## Bellydreams

babyrogers said:


> Hooray Bellydreams, hope you get that BFP. My temps combined with the positive opk yesterday is confusing me. My temps look like I ovulated on Sunday or yesterday but my opk suggests that I'm ovulating today so I don't know, guess I'm waiting it out. :shrug: I don't care which of the three days I ovulate as long as I ovulate.

Yes as long as you ovulated that is the main thing! I'm so happy your wait hasn't been as long this time around. :flower:

I hope so too! I forgot to mention in my update that I felt naeseous after breakfast and dinner yesterday, now again this morning. This happened last month around the same time with the chemical so hope this is a sticky bean!!!


----------



## brismommy

Testing tomorrow! praying for a BFP!!!


----------



## Jay900

Please may I join. I will be testing the 18th as long as af stays away xx


----------



## essie0828

brismommy said:


> Testing tomorrow! praying for a BFP!!!

Good luck hun!! Fx'd for ur BFP!


----------



## babysaa

Hi ladies!!!

So what a night its been!!!! Was having a dinner with hubby and we both got an email and it was my friend announcing her and her husband are expecting. I was filled with mixed emotions happy for them but sad that now me and DH are the last ones to have a baby. I got a text msg from a friend just simply wanting to give me a hug I started to cry when i read her msg. I couldn't take it any more and I decided i was giving in 2 days early and was going to go and test. I had 1 digital test and a test strip left and I went and did it, left it in the washroom and went back 5 mins later.

Well....my result was a BFP!!!! There was no guessing it was dark. I ran downstairs and started crying and told hubby "I'm pregnant" his reply "really....really" he's soo excited!!

I'm over the moon, soo excited and soo nervous. I never thought this day would come for us. I will be taking a digital test in the morning.


----------



## twiggers

Congrats! Were you trying for a long time?


----------



## Angelgirl4573

babysaa said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> So what a night its been!!!! Was having a dinner with hubby and we both got an email and it was my friend announcing her and her husband are expecting. I was filled with mixed emotions happy for them but sad that now me and DH are the last ones to have a baby. I got a text msg from a friend just simply wanting to give me a hug I started to cry when i read her msg. I couldn't take it any more and I decided i was giving in 2 days early and was going to go and test. I had 1 digital test and a test strip left and I went and did it, left it in the washroom and went back 5 mins later.
> 
> Well....my result was a BFP!!!! There was no guessing it was dark. I ran downstairs and started crying and told hubby "I'm pregnant" his reply "really....really" he's soo excited!!
> 
> I'm over the moon, soo excited and soo nervous. I never thought this day would come for us. I will be taking a digital test in the morning.

Aww congrats and a H&H 9 Months :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ProfWife

That's awesome!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## brismommy

babysaa said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> So what a night its been!!!! Was having a dinner with hubby and we both got an email and it was my friend announcing her and her husband are expecting. I was filled with mixed emotions happy for them but sad that now me and DH are the last ones to have a baby. I got a text msg from a friend just simply wanting to give me a hug I started to cry when i read her msg. I couldn't take it any more and I decided i was giving in 2 days early and was going to go and test. I had 1 digital test and a test strip left and I went and did it, left it in the washroom and went back 5 mins later.
> 
> Well....my result was a BFP!!!! There was no guessing it was dark. I ran downstairs and started crying and told hubby "I'm pregnant" his reply "really....really" he's soo excited!!
> 
> I'm over the moon, soo excited and soo nervous. I never thought this day would come for us. I will be taking a digital test in the morning.

I am so excited for you!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## JessiBear1992

babysaa said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> So what a night its been!!!! Was having a dinner with hubby and we both got an email and it was my friend announcing her and her husband are expecting. I was filled with mixed emotions happy for them but sad that now me and DH are the last ones to have a baby. I got a text msg from a friend just simply wanting to give me a hug I started to cry when i read her msg. I couldn't take it any more and I decided i was giving in 2 days early and was going to go and test. I had 1 digital test and a test strip left and I went and did it, left it in the washroom and went back 5 mins later.
> 
> Well....my result was a BFP!!!! There was no guessing it was dark. I ran downstairs and started crying and told hubby "I'm pregnant" his reply "really....really" he's soo excited!!
> 
> I'm over the moon, soo excited and soo nervous. I never thought this day would come for us. I will be taking a digital test in the morning.

Congrats!!!!!! :)


----------



## gaboo

babysaa said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> So what a night its been!!!! Was having a dinner with hubby and we both got an email and it was my friend announcing her and her husband are expecting. I was filled with mixed emotions happy for them but sad that now me and DH are the last ones to have a baby. I got a text msg from a friend just simply wanting to give me a hug I started to cry when i read her msg. I couldn't take it any more and I decided i was giving in 2 days early and was going to go and test. I had 1 digital test and a test strip left and I went and did it, left it in the washroom and went back 5 mins later.
> 
> Well....my result was a BFP!!!! There was no guessing it was dark. I ran downstairs and started crying and told hubby "I'm pregnant" his reply "really....really" he's soo excited!!
> 
> I'm over the moon, soo excited and soo nervous. I never thought this day would come for us. I will be taking a digital test in the morning.

YAY!! Congrats!!
happy and healthy 9 months!! :baby:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## gaboo

Okay..
So over the weekend I had some symptoms that have given me a clue to where I am in my cycle.
I believe I ovulated February 28th. SUPER LATE!
But understandable considering last month.
SO, I will be changing my test day to March 14th.
Hopefully we :sex: 'd at the right time to catch it!!
Good luck to everyone about to test!!
BABY DUST FOR EVERYONE!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lovepink81

Congrats babysaa!! Praying you have a healthy nine months!!


----------



## Skyler2014

Congrats babysaa!


----------



## babysaa

Thank you soo much, I'm still very nervous but excited. Hubby and I have been NTNP since Sept'12 and we started actively trying since Jan.

If it wasn't for BNB I don't know who would have given me all the positive energy, hope, and all the advice. You ladies are truly amazing!!!

If this gives you ladies any hope, for the past week I felt like AF was on her way, I've had cramps on and off every single day I though AF was going to show any day now. I'm still getting those awful cramps.

I wish you ladies lots of luck, this has been by far the most lucky month and I'm praying you all get your BFP soon. I'm going to stick around, I've gotten to know some of you pretty well and I want to see you all get your bfp.

xx


----------



## brookettc3

babysaa said:


> Thank you soo much, I'm still very nervous but excited. Hubby and I have been NTNP since Sept'12 and we started actively trying since Jan.
> 
> If it wasn't for BNB I don't know who would have given me all the positive energy, hope, and all the advice. You ladies are truly amazing!!!
> 
> If this gives you ladies any hope, for the past week I felt like AF was on her way, I've had cramps on and off every single day I though AF was going to show any day now. I'm still getting those awful cramps.
> 
> I wish you ladies lots of luck, this has been by far the most lucky month and I'm praying you all get your BFP soon. I'm going to stick around, I've gotten to know some of you pretty well and I want to see you all get your bfp.
> 
> xx

Congratulations!!!!! So happy to hear about the happiness of a BFP!! You guys sound like you more than deserve this little bean! wishing you a h&h 9 months!! :)


----------



## Dynamicmae

I'm out.... AF got me badly!! Going to doc today.... Pls pray that my cysts are gone?


----------



## NSN2013

I caved in and tested at 11dpo using the clear blue digital conception indicator and got a "not pregnant" result. Feeling totally gutted as I had all the classic pregnancy symptoms :-(


----------



## toffee87

:hugs:

I'm getting negative again and temp dropping to cover line. I'll be on in next couple of days x


----------



## JasperGold

Hi I'd love to join this thread. I'm on my 8th cycle now and this month I have started using the CBFM, vit B complex and preseed so FX'd. According to FF I am 6dpo I have a short LP so will be testing March 11th. But will no doubt cave in before then. So far my symptoms have been. Pretty gassey, twinges and pressure in my abdomen and sore BBs but only at the sides and mainly in the evening. 
GL every one and looking forward to seeing lots of BFP including my own ;)


----------



## NSN2013

babysaa said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> So what a night its been!!!! Was having a dinner with hubby and we both got an email and it was my friend announcing her and her husband are expecting. I was filled with mixed emotions happy for them but sad that now me and DH are the last ones to have a baby. I got a text msg from a friend just simply wanting to give me a hug I started to cry when i read her msg. I couldn't take it any more and I decided i was giving in 2 days early and was going to go and test. I had 1 digital test and a test strip left and I went and did it, left it in the washroom and went back 5 mins later.
> 
> Well....my result was a BFP!!!! There was no guessing it was dark. I ran downstairs and started crying and told hubby "I'm pregnant" his reply "really....really" he's soo excited!!
> 
> I'm over the moon, soo excited and soo nervous. I never thought this day would come for us. I will be taking a digital test in the morning.

Congrats!! Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## swatipunshi

Congrats babysaa!! Praying you have a healthy nine months!!:happydance:


----------



## Bellydreams

babysaa said:


> Thank you soo much, I'm still very nervous but excited. Hubby and I have been NTNP since Sept'12 and we started actively trying since Jan.
> 
> If it wasn't for BNB I don't know who would have given me all the positive energy, hope, and all the advice. You ladies are truly amazing!!!
> 
> If this gives you ladies any hope, for the past week I felt like AF was on her way, I've had cramps on and off every single day I though AF was going to show any day now. I'm still getting those awful cramps.
> 
> I wish you ladies lots of luck, this has been by far the most lucky month and I'm praying you all get your BFP soon. I'm going to stick around, I've gotten to know some of you pretty well and I want to see you all get your bfp.
> 
> xx

CONGRATS Babysaa!!! Happy & healthy 9 months!!


----------



## MrsLemon

babysaa said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> So what a night its been!!!! Was having a dinner with hubby and we both got an email and it was my friend announcing her and her husband are expecting. I was filled with mixed emotions happy for them but sad that now me and DH are the last ones to have a baby. I got a text msg from a friend just simply wanting to give me a hug I started to cry when i read her msg. I couldn't take it any more and I decided i was giving in 2 days early and was going to go and test. I had 1 digital test and a test strip left and I went and did it, left it in the washroom and went back 5 mins later.
> 
> Well....my result was a BFP!!!! There was no guessing it was dark. I ran downstairs and started crying and told hubby "I'm pregnant" his reply "really....really" he's soo excited!!
> 
> I'm over the moon, soo excited and soo nervous. I never thought this day would come for us. I will be taking a digital test in the morning.

congrats :) xx


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi Lovely ladies,

Well another exciting day on the March madness thread!

Welcome to newcomers:
Jay900 :flower:
Jaspergold :flower:

I have updated your dates ladies, Lcgoodac & Gaboo.

Babyrogers do you want me to add you to a date thanks to ovulation?

Really sorry to hear ladies about AF:
Ready2Bmum :hugs:
Dynamicmae :hugs:

Our latest exciting :bfp: is:
Babysaa :happydance:

Keep posting those tests, and filling us in on your symptoms, especially those with :bfp:s

Chat to you all later!!


----------



## mumofone25

so today would have been expected AF day.... so bang on 4weeks pregnant. 
i didnt think i would get my bfp this month, im pretty sure we dTd the day of o and just got lucky as i had thrush until like cd15. 

no symptoms as such to report, still got some mild AF type cramp, and feel sick if i dont eat as soon as i feel hungry. i had no signs before bfp either....no sore boobs, no cm increase, ohh but did have a few bizarre dreams!!

good luck ladies!! and hopefully see you in first tri!!! xx


----------



## Jay900

Babysaa congrats, h&h 9 months x


----------



## tublet

Congrats everyone so far!

Couldn't resist and did another test - nothing again. I think I must have had a faulty test or this is going to be a chemical :( never seen a bfn so pink before though!

My cramps and sore boobs are going too so I think AF is on her way :(

Here is the one fom this morning

https://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af300/Boogirl26/ddd3387fef994d9a1d40bbc20d2ebae9_zpsdc499ee7.jpg


----------



## Skyler2014

Bellydreams said:


> Babyrogers do you want me to add you to a date thanks to ovulation?

I will let you know in the morning, it's 1am here. Don't want to jinx it and have my temp drop down.


----------



## LongingForNo2

Hey girls can I your thread. I'm 1DPO, will be testing at 10DPO on the 15th. Hope this a lucky month for us all! Sorry for those that the witch got and congratulations to those that got their BFP :)


----------



## shellideaks

Well here's my test from today. Line seemed to show sooner and looks a little pinker than yesterdays. Think I'm gonna try not to test tomorrow so I can give the HCG chance to increase and test on Friday. Also not gonna do another FRER until at least Sunday!

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/IMG_20130306_101331_zps5480d128.jpg

ETA- My camera struggled to pick the line up properly.


----------



## LongingForNo2

shellideaks said:


> Well here's my test from today. Line seemed to show sooner and looks a little pinker than yesterdays. Think I'm gonna try not to test tomorrow so I can give the HCG chance to increase and test on Friday. Also not gonna do another FRER until at least Sunday!
> 
> https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/IMG_20130306_101331_zps5480d128.jpg
> 
> ETA- My camera struggled to pick the line up properly.

I see a BFP :) Congratulations! H&H 9months x


----------



## Dynamicmae

LADIES!!! I was at gynea today and my CYSTS are gone :D Praise God!!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## ginny83

That's great news - glad you didn't gave to go on bc :)


----------



## brismommy

Well ladies i got a BFN this morning... guess i will be starting round 2 of clomid soon


----------



## essie0828

brismommy said:


> Well ladies i got a BFN this morning... guess i will be starting round 2 of clomid soon

:hugs: Mabey you will get clomid twins after a cpl rounds ;). Hang in there, the witch hasn't got ya yet :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Well ladies I projectile vomited last night. :( Had bad diarrhea the night before. Don't think it's pregnancy related, think I'm getting a stomach bug. Tummy is sore and full feeling low down to. Have no idea whats going on. Keep getting bfn on frer so don't think im pregnant?? On a side note, passed the first exam for my new job and off to the proctored exam Saturday. Yay!!! Would really like to know if I am pregnant before then.... **sigh**. It will be hard to concentrate if im wondering about being pregnant :haha:


----------



## essie0828

Dynamicmae said:


> LADIES!!! I was at gynea today and my CYSTS are gone :D Praise God!!

:happydance::happydance:

Now time to get on with the baby making. :sex: :dust:


----------



## Angelgirl4573

Well woke up yesterday feeling pretty amazing, aside from slight nausea, at least until night time. I got that same highly uncomfortable constant pain in my left side. It throbs and seems to slightly intensify when I stretch or lean over. The only relief I find is in ibuprofen and TMI, passing gas. I managed to talk to my PPH Doctor and she wants me to wait a few days and see where it goes. I guess experiences like this are completely normal. She said it could be a good sign, like a Corpus Luteum Cyst, which could mean if a pregnancy is there I could be further than I had assumed. And the bad sign could be an impending AF. Only I've never in my entire 12 years of having AF had a symptom quite like this. 

To sum it up. The first sign of pain was at 6pdo. A sudden sharp ache while driving. 7dpo the ache was apparent, but nothing to bad. Now at 8-9dpo the ache got increasingly worse. Not painful per say, but a serious ache and ouch when I moved certain ways. I've noticed it seems to be gone after a good night sleep..but comes back by mid-afternoon. I'm crossing my fingers that this is my month. 

I'm 10dpo, been debating on testing tomorrow morning. What do you ladies think?? Anyone ever experience corpus luteum before?


----------



## essie0828

Angelgirl4573 said:


> Well woke up yesterday feeling pretty amazing, aside from slight nausea, at least until night time. I got that same highly uncomfortable constant pain in my left side. It throbs and seems to slightly intensify when I stretch or lean over. The only relief I find is in ibuprofen and TMI, passing gas. I managed to talk to my PPH Doctor and she wants me to wait a few days and see where it goes. I guess experiences like this are completely normal. She said it could be a good sign, like a Corpus Luteum Cyst, which could mean if a pregnancy is there I could be further than I had assumed. And the bad sign could be an impending AF. Only I've never in my entire 12 years of having AF had a symptom quite like this.
> 
> To sum it up. The first sign of pain was at 6pdo. A sudden sharp ache while driving. 7dpo the ache was apparent, but nothing to bad. Now at 8-9dpo the ache got increasingly worse. Not painful per say, but a serious ache and ouch when I moved certain ways. I've noticed it seems to be gone after a good night sleep..but comes back by mid-afternoon. I'm crossing my fingers that this is my month.
> 
> I'm 10dpo, been debating on testing tomorrow morning. What do you ladies think?? Anyone ever experience corpus luteum before?

Me:hi: When I was pregnant with my daughter my corpus luteum cyst was huge!! A bit larger than a baseball and painful. At 6 weeks pregnant it was 5cm by 7cm! Doc was talking about aspiration but decided to wait and it shrank as my pregnancy progressed. It turned out to be a good sign for us ;)


----------



## lcgoodac

I'm out.... To rub it in af decided to show up a day early! Ergh now have to go through the whole process again! To make it worse I work in health visiting so I see babies been born and their parents don't want them etc and its heartbreaking to see when your trying so hard for a baby and there is some people who get pregnant and don't give a monkeys about their kids! X


----------



## Wilsmom

My period came 3 days early... So my fertility friend is saying that my period will come on march 31. So I'll be testing twice this month! Can we move my test date to the 31? Thank you! Congrats to all you pregnant ladies!!!


----------



## DHBH0930

Love seeing so many BFPs! Lets keep them going! :hugs: to those that AF got.

AFM: I'm 8dpo today, if no AF I will test on next Tuesday the 12th. So less than a week from now! I will be 14 dpo so am hoping if I see a line that this time it sticks! Keeping busy with my photography business still, but at the same time I do sessions with pregnant women for maternity photos and babies for newborn shots and then it makes me think about it and hope this month is my month! I've been taking a B6 pill everyday with my prenatal, I will be curious to see if it had any effect. I ovulated 2 days later, but that could just be my body naturally fluctuating or from my chemical last month, who knows!

GL ladies!


----------



## Flannelsheets

So many BFP's already!! Amazing!! Congrats, ladies!
Can you put me down to test on the 25th?
FX for everyone!


----------



## ..marie..

Isit possible to get implantion a week after af was due this s def not my af


----------



## MItoDC

I'm out. AF got me 3 days late, but I saw it coming on my chart so I was prepared. Still sucks though. :-/


----------



## Skyler2014

Bellydreams, my temp went up again so I'm going to be optimistic and say March 18th as my testing date. I'm pretty sure I will get crosshairs for Monday the 4th tomorrow. So I will be 14dpo and based on last cycle's lp, 3 days late


----------



## Shea2653

Well, no need for testing...AF showed up early. Guess its on to IUIs. Yay! Not. :cry:


----------



## Excited4First

I'm 14 DPO today.. Bfn on a wondfo test strip. No AF yet and don't feel like she is coming, no cramps at all. I only had REALLY bad cramping on 10 DPO.

I have been eating EVERYTHING in the house today. Oh my goodness. 

Anybody using wondfo strips? Wondering if they aren't as sensitive as frer? I suppose I should just wait until tomorrow and test again but I really wanna try a different test!


----------



## essie0828

..marie.. said:


> Isit possible to get implantion a week after af was due this s def not my af

Yes, especially if you ovulated late :hugs: hope the witch stays away


----------



## lovepink

Whooppps....I just POAS! 12dpo, negative. I hope im still in with a chance but feel like af is coming Good luck ladies xx


----------



## mustbemadbaby

Hi ladies my af is due around Mother's Day (very apt) the weirdest thing I've noticed is colostrum when I squeeze my nipples! Is that a sign??? :) #ttc baby 3 x


----------



## ..marie..

essie0828 said:


> ..marie.. said:
> 
> 
> Isit possible to get implantion a week after af was due this s def not my af
> 
> Yes, especially if you ovulated late :hugs: hope the witch stays awayClick to expand...

I really hope it is when should I test again in the hope to get a bfp :happydance:


----------



## Flannelsheets

That sucks MI/DC. I've been trying since August, too. I know it's not easy to get that negative news so many times!!

(Also, why must all of our disappointing moments in this process happen on the toilet? Seems like a bad cosmic joke.)


----------



## ttc_zgrimes

Mar 10th if I can wait lol...AF currently 4 days late


----------



## Left wonderin

Can you put me down for 17th please currently 3dpo , slight cramping yesterday but nothing else unusual . This is my second cycle since mc in December so hoping for a BFP but expecting AF ! Only time will tell . Well done to all with the BFP this month so far , it brings so much hope to me :)) if not this month I will get a BFP again :)


----------



## brookettc3

I couldn't resist the urge to POAS at 7dpo (hey we can be hopeful, right?) of course a BFN!
Starting to feel like AF is coming soon.... Fingers crossed she stays away but these mood swings are driving me crazy (&my whole family)


----------



## NewMrsJones

Congratulations to the new BFPs!

AFM: I'm 11dpo and not really noticed any symptoms but staying positive as I didn't have any symptoms last month with chemical. Only 3 more days till testing.


----------



## BabyHopeG

Congrats to all the BFP's!! 

ATM - 10dpo and bfn, feeling a bit down don't know why I test early! Wish I could wait until at least AF is due! Think I'm out this month!


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi all,

Another wonderful March day, what surprises will unfold!!

Sorry AF is visiting:
Lcgoodac :hugs:
Wilsmom :hugs:
MItoDC :hugs:
Shea2653 :hugs:

Congrats another clearer :bfp: Shellideaks, I think it's safe to say you are pregnant!! ..Marie.. I know you'll be next when you test again!!

Welcome new ladies: 
Flannelsheets :flower:
Mustbemadbaby :flower:
Ttc_zgrimes :flower:
Leftwonderin :flower:

Updated your dates, Wilsmom, Babyrogers & DHBH0930.

Some ladies still waiting for results: Girlibird, Darlingdiva, Kno, Poppy144, Flower Lily, Latrying, JaimieKaye, Natjenson, Amcolecchi, Rach.jay, Kesh89, Kerjack, Nightnurse, Puggyflump, 01k204, Babyboop, Catydid, Mouse_chicky, Missjennakate, Toffee87, Dnt813, Wanabe mum, Toothfairy26, Kris80, Brismommy & Unexpected3

So excited for our next tester:
:test: Excited4first


----------



## Try2findbaby

Congrats babysaa! Happy and healthy 9 months, I don't know why but I thought u had already had ur bfp months ago?! Clearly not - just a lucky premonition!! 

Still waiting to confirm o! Damn....


----------



## babysaa

Bellydreams said:


> Hi Lovely ladies,
> 
> Well another exciting day on the March madness thread!
> 
> Welcome to newcomers:
> Jay900 :flower:
> Jaspergold :flower:
> 
> I have updated your dates ladies, Lcgoodac & Gaboo.
> 
> Babyrogers do you want me to add you to a date thanks to ovulation?
> 
> Really sorry to hear ladies about AF:
> Ready2Bmum :hugs:
> Dynamicmae :hugs:
> 
> Our latest exciting :bfp: is:
> Babysaa :happydance:
> 
> Keep posting those tests, and filling us in on your symptoms, especially those with :bfp:s
> 
> Chat to you all later!!

UPDATING with symptoms:
-Sore BB and nipples ( I usually don't get this before AF) 
-Lots and lots of cramps, more so at night and in the morning
-Peeing like crazy, about every hour
-Felt a little dizzy at times

I had no clue, I stop keeping track of my cycle after my +opk, I didn't want to get my hopes up and didn't want to symptom spot either.

Keeping my fingers crossed for all, March is a LUCKY month :hugs:


----------



## vri

So After all the dreams and everything AF showed up on Tuesday one day late :(
Onto next month due to test on April now....

Many Congrats to all the BFP's :)...I hope I am with you all soon


----------



## toffee87

Congrats to the ladies with BFP's 

AF has arrived x


----------



## Excited4First

No AF today, 14 dpo, testing tomorrow. Congrats to ladies that got a bfp!


----------



## essie0828

:hugs: toffee


----------



## ginny83

Sorry to hear about all the AF's showing up :(


----------



## pathos

hi all - i wanna join you, may i? 
puf i was planning to test tomorrow but ff changed my o date =(( - i disagree but i will test on the 13th.


----------



## ginny83

Got my hcg levels back from yesterday (11DPO) and they're 104 :) yay


----------



## ProfWife

Ginny, that's great news! Congratulations!


----------



## Angelgirl4573

So this pain in my side is really starting to worry me. ATM, I don't know whether or not I'm pregnant. I planned to test on Friday. Did talk to my doctor and she said I shouldn't worry. Either I'm experiencing a corpus luteum cyst or AF cramps. She's always so hopeful, she always includes something that could signal a BFP. Only this ache is far far different from AF. I can tell because it's localized to one specific area. My left side..it feels like O but only 20 times magnified.

I'm thinking I will test tomorrow with FMU on the FRER I bought. I wanna find out quickly..if I get my BFP, I'll go see my doctor. If not, there's obviously something going on in there. :dohh::dohh:


----------



## ginny83

Angelgirl4573 said:


> So this pain in my side is really starting to worry me. ATM, I don't know whether or not I'm pregnant. I planned to test on Friday. Did talk to my doctor and she said I shouldn't worry. Either I'm experiencing a corpus luteum cyst or AF cramps. She's always so hopeful, she always includes something that could signal a BFP. Only this ache is far far different from AF. I can tell because it's localized to one specific area. My left side..it feels like O but only 20 times magnified.
> 
> I'm thinking I will test tomorrow with FMU on the FRER I bought. I wanna find out quickly..if I get my BFP, I'll go see my doctor. If not, there's obviously something going on in there. :dohh::dohh:

Hope its a BFP and nothing bad


----------



## Lovepink81

ginny83 said:


> Got my hcg levels back from yesterday (11DPO) and they're 104 :) yay

Congrats Ginny!!


----------



## gaboo

ginny83 said:


> Got my hcg levels back from yesterday (11DPO) and they're 104 :) yay

Wow thats awesome!! Congratulations!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats to babysaa and shellideaks for their BFPs and ginny83 on a healthy hCG level!



babyrogers said:


> Bellydreams, my temp went up again so I'm going to be optimistic and say March 18th as my testing date. I'm pretty sure I will get crosshairs for Monday the 4th tomorrow. So I will be 14dpo and based on last cycle's lp, 3 days late

And a big YAY! for confirmed ovulation, but I think I'm alone in the boat now :(


----------



## gaboo

Angelgirl4573 said:


> So this pain in my side is really starting to worry me. ATM, I don't know whether or not I'm pregnant. I planned to test on Friday. Did talk to my doctor and she said I shouldn't worry. Either I'm experiencing a corpus luteum cyst or AF cramps. She's always so hopeful, she always includes something that could signal a BFP. Only this ache is far far different from AF. I can tell because it's localized to one specific area. My left side..it feels like O but only 20 times magnified.
> 
> I'm thinking I will test tomorrow with FMU on the FRER I bought. I wanna find out quickly..if I get my BFP, I'll go see my doctor. If not, there's obviously something going on in there. :dohh::dohh:

Hopefully its your sticky :baby: burrowing into your uterus!
:happydance:


----------



## Kesh89

12 dpo and bfn today! Af is due Saturday so will update then!


----------



## jsmom88

Today I noticed some small cramps on and off in my lower pelvic area and some slight nausea. I'm hoping that I'm implanting today as I would be about 6-7dpo, 7 days post ovidrel trigger, but I've not seen any spotting. I've been trying to temp but my temps actually seem to be going down every morning. Congrats to all of the bfp and I'm so sorry to the ones af came to visit.


----------



## lemondrops

I'm going to try and hold off and test on the 18th!


----------



## cbeebies

Congrats to the BFP ladies!! And :hugs: to those visited by AF. 
Think I'm 8-10 dpo and no symptoms whatsoever!


----------



## StrawBerry2

Congrats to all the BFP's on here  Really nice to see!

I am also so sorry to hear about the ladies who had AF show up...especially Friskyfish, 10 days early - sorry hun. :hug: 

I am 8 dpo today. -been having lots of interesting "symptoms"...so I caved today and tested...think it was a bfn...although in true Addict form I took the FRER apart ...and alas.. A very squinter faint line...could almost convice myself that it had some pink color to it, but realistically I know 8dpo is too early and I am just grasping at straws. On a positive note I have no more tests in the house at the moment...yay  ...so I will wait until I am at least 10 or 11 dpo or if I can hold out until a day before AF is due -(AF is due on the 14th).

May God bless each and every one of you lovely ladies on this thread with a healty baby ...all in good time. Xxxxx


----------



## BabyHopeG

ginny83 said:


> Got my hcg levels back from yesterday (11DPO) and they're 104 :) yay


Wow that's a fab hcg result at 11dpo! Congrats!!


----------



## LongingForNo2

2dpo slight cramping and still got lots of EWCM! Is this all normal? Don't usually ovulate on my own, do never really noticed anything like this before. With my son i was busy at work and never symptom spotted! X


----------



## swatipunshi

hi all currently on my 10 dpo had my appointment with the doctor today got all my reports tday.......:happydance:

Doctor said all is fine and i am ovulating well......even DH :spermy:reports are good. Though he has some infection need to take antiboitics for 7 days 

she prescribed me clomid if i will not get pregnant this cycle starting from CD 2 to 5 :haha:Excited to start clomid but really praying for this cycle dont want any medications in my body...:cry:


----------



## StrawBerry2

Thought this was interesting :) (I went to DR.Google to read up about implantation, as I had a few very sharp and quite painful stabbing pains a few minutes apart, lasting only about a second for each pain. All of them were a few inches below and medial to my hip bone.) I can still kinda "feel" where they were.. A warm/post pain lingering feeling there now. Anyone ever have this then bfp? I am 8 dpo.

Xxxx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/implantation_calculator.php

Enjoy :)


----------



## wanabe mum

Bellydreams said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Let us know your testing date and we can pass the March TWW time together!!
> 
> Sorry to hear AF is visiting - All the best for next month:
> MrsA :hugs:
> Buddysmum :hugs:
> KayD1025 :hugs:
> Pinklisa28 :hugs:
> Doodlegirl :hugs:
> LadyDi :hugs:
> Stewie_G :hugs:
> KatyR :hugs:
> Lazydaisys :hugs:
> Sprite30 :hugs:
> Pixiemama :hugs:
> Moreta :hugs:
> Friskyfish :hugs:
> Ready2bmum :hugs:
> Dynamicmae :hugs:
> Lcgoodac :hugs:
> Wilsmom :hugs:
> MItoDC :hugs:
> Shea2653 :hugs:
> 
> Big congratulations:
> :bfp: TandB :happydance:
> :bfp: Rockinmomtobe :happydance:
> :bfp: Missjenn :happydance:
> :bfp: Berniegroves :happydance:
> :bfp: Mimomma :happydance:
> :bfp: Ginny83 :happydance:
> :bfp: Mumofone25 :happydance:
> :bfp: Babysaa :happydance:
> :bfp: Shellideaks :happydance:
> Light :bfp: Tublet - keep testing!!
> Light :bfp: ..Marie.. - keep testing!!
> 
> :test: 1st Girlibird, Darlingdiva, Kno, Poppy144 & Flower Lily
> :test: 2nd Latrying, JaimieKaye & Natjenson
> :test: 3rd Amcolecchi, Rach.jay, Kesh89 & Kerjack
> :test: 4th Nightnurse
> :test: 5th Puggyflump, 01k204, Babyboop, Catydid, Mouse_chicky, Missjennakate, Toffee87 & Dnt813
> :test: 6th Wanabe mum, Toothfairy26, Kris80, Brismommy & Unexpected3
> :test: 7th Excited4first
> 
> 8th: Bellydreams, Lilmissmup, DazzlingDanie, KitteyKat2010, Baby4me2013, Essie0828, Angelgirl4573, Chelsealu, Lovepink, Vri & NSN2013
> 9th: NewMrsJones, BabyHopeG, Swatipunshi, Justagiraffe & Mummy2Lexi
> 10th: MrsLemon, Shasha, Ttc_zgrimes & Mustbemadbaby
> 11th: Zelly1, Zizzle, Mii, Bonjo808 & Jaspergold
> 12th: Lovepink81, Brookettc3 & DHBH0930
> 13th:
> 14th: Gaboo, Stephaniexx & StrawBerry2
> 15th: Andrea28 & Twiggers
> 16th: Rhiannon240
> 17th: Sharan, Cbeebies & Leftwonderin
> 18th: Jsmom88, Sallyhansen76, Heelsgirl, Jay900 & Babyrogers
> 19th: Try2findbaby & AshNTom
> 20th: JessiBear1992
> 21st: Tundralife2, Mowat & Klandagi
> 22nd:
> 23rd:
> 24th:
> 25th: Sunshinemom01, KatyR (2nd March date), Sprite30 (2nd March date) & Flannelsheets
> 26th:
> 27th: Doodlegirl (2nd March date) & Sixtwelve09
> 28th: Jessthemess
> 29th: Pizzawagon
> 30th: Prowife
> 31st: Wilsmom (2nd March date)
> 
> TBA: Tulip11, Twag, ClandestineTX, HockeyWife86, Chirpywife, Pipsbabybean & NDTaber9211
> 
> All the best ladies!!! :bfp: for all


Got my positive!


----------



## toffee87

Congrats! xx


----------



## NSN2013

I think I am out for this month. Af is due tomorrow n a few hours ago i saw a bit of blood on the tissue when i wiped. Suprising no more blood in the last four hours. Hopefully I hv better luck in the next cycle.


----------



## Excited4First

Nsn, maybe implantation bleed?

15 dpo, still no af and she was due yesterday. BFN on wondfo strip. I'm starting to think my cycle is going to be all off due to breastfeeding. I'm not even 100% sure of O date so who knows, I'll keep positive thoughts until af comes!


----------



## Angelgirl4573

Well I tested this morning at 10dpo and got a very clear, no pink in sight BFN. Not losing any hope just yet because I'm not due for AF just yet. I was predicted to O on the 28th of Feb. but actually O'ed on the 24th. I moved my AF up to start on Monday, but now that I'm thinking about it...my cycle predictor is almost never wrong on when AF shows. Haha. Kinda weird considering O can be everywhere in one certain week.

So if I was to go off my predictor, I wouldn't expect AF until next Thursday. Holding onto hope that this BFN was simply because I was so early on testing.

Still have that achey in my left side...


----------



## missscotia

Hiya, could you put me down on the list. I should be testing on the 14th :)

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## missjennakate

I tested and got a BFP! :D


----------



## Excited4First

Congrats!!!!


----------



## missscotia

Congratulations!


----------



## gaboo

Congratulations Mumofone and MissJennaKate!!!
happy and healthy 9 months!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## StrongerDust

Hey,
I'll be testing on March 11th/12th.
<3


----------



## ProfWife

And the BFPs just keep coming in!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Catydid

Big congratulations to all the ladies with the BFPs! :happydance:
As of this morning, I am so excited to say that I will be joining the club!
I got my BFP with FMU on an FRER this morning!!! Waiting to tell hubby after he gets home from work. :winkwink: :happydance:


----------



## butterflywolf

Congrats on all the new BFP's!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you ladies!!!


----------



## DHBH0930

Wow lots of BFPs!!! Congratulations to you all hand H&H 9 months!

9dpo now for me and chart is still looking good! My chart after O looks very similar to last months when I did get a bfp, but unfortunately didn't stick.

Noticed a small dip at 7dpo and back up at 8 dpo for both months, maybe implantation? Few more days to find out!


----------



## essie0828

DHBH0930 said:


> Wow lots of BFPs!!! Congratulations to you all hand H&H 9 months!
> 
> 9dpo now for me and chart is still looking good! FX

Your chart is looking really good hun. Fx'd.


----------



## essie0828

Congrats ladies :). H&H 9 to all with their bfp. 

Chin up and on to next month for all the ladies the witch got :hugs: 

Afm, still no af and Im due tomorrow...been pretty moody so think pms is here. My stomach still feels full and sore right around my c- section scar. Could be period bloating and the soup beans I ate yesterday :haha: My body aches to. Almost feel like the flu is coming on, sore throat and stuffy as well. DD has been stuffy to. Dunno ladies, im confused about this one. DH and I only dtd 2 times with no pullout last month and only one of those in the fertile week. Doesn't seem like that could have been enough. Testing tomorrow morning. Wish me luck.


----------



## missjennakate

Thank you so much guys. Sending lots of baby dust! x


----------



## lovepink

Excited4First said:


> Nsn, maybe implantation bleed?
> 
> 15 dpo, still no af and she was due yesterday. BFN on wondfo strip. I'm starting to think my cycle is going to be all off due to breastfeeding. I'm not even 100% sure of O date so who knows, I'll keep positive thoughts until af comes!


Hey,

I notice ur still bf, we are too :flower: I wonder if this is messing up my cycle as i dont really know if i O'd? Its also changeable by 2-3 days each month, which doesnt sound much but i used tgo be every 28 days on the dot. Im 13 dpo, bfn today and think af is coming :-( Good luck to you xx


----------



## lovepink

Congrats on all the BFP's ladies  Hugs to those of you with the witch :-(

Have any of you at the time of ur period had very little bleeding but then gone on to get a bfp? My cervix has stayed high since Ov, which is unusual for me but have had some blood (sorry tmi) when i wipe, but not af. Im 13dpo, is this too late for implantation bleeding? I also feel like af is on its way but really hoping it isnt xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

OMG this is an extremely lucky thread. Another huge congrads to the ladies who have their lovely BFP!! hapyp and healthy 9 months to all!;)


----------



## Skyler2014

Congrats to all the BFPs! I accidentally unsubscribed so I had to find it again. I have crosshairs so af is expected on March 16th but because I have a short LP, I will be testing two days later if the witch doesn't show first.


----------



## lilmissmup

Can I push my test date back to 10th please? Still waiting on tests but might test 9th but due on 10th so will try hold off.


----------



## Excited4First

Lovepink, 

Hi! Feb was my first period since sep 2012. I used to be same as you, exactly 28 day schedule. Now I don't know what to expect because I just figured I'd go back to normal. I'm now 15 DPO but like you I don't know when I ovulated! I did buy some frer tests today because I just think I am.. But probably just thinking crazy thoughts! I'll take my frer test tomorrow morning. Good luck to you :flower:

Congrats on the bfps ladies!


----------



## JessiBear1992

lemondrops said:


> I'm going to try and hold off and test on the 18th!

I gotta wait until the 20th....I am going insane!! I want to test so bad but I only have the cheap tests that I have to wait until after I am late


----------



## ginny83

missjennakate said:


> I tested and got a BFP! :D

congrats!


----------



## ginny83

Catydid said:


> Big congratulations to all the ladies with the BFPs! :happydance:
> As of this morning, I am so excited to say that I will be joining the club!
> I got my BFP with FMU on an FRER this morning!!! Waiting to tell hubby after he gets home from work. :winkwink: :happydance:

congrats!



Post up your BFP pics :) I love seeing them!


----------



## NSN2013

missjennakate said:


> I tested and got a BFP! :D

Congrats!!! I hope you hv a happy n healthy nine months


----------



## JessiBear1992

can I bump mine up to the 14th please??


----------



## FTMommy01

Can I join?!? Got a smile on my digital OPK today so will be in the TWW soon! Plan on testing March 22nd!


----------



## NSN2013

missjennakate said:


> I tested and got a BFP! :D

Congrats!!! I hope you hv a happy n healthy nine months


----------



## tublet

Well I am officially late! Going to hang on a couple more days I think, been having more tummy twinges and bloating. Really don't want to see another bfn after getting that pink bfp so early!


----------



## brismommy

I have decided I am waiting till monday to test again... I got my BFN at 10 Dpo but i am not giving up hope just yet... I cant wait for AF like everyone else because mine wont come without taking pills to make it come so I just have to give myself a deadline on when to call the dr and get bloodwork done so I can start my next round of meds... this month it is monday 16 Dpo


----------



## tublet

brismommy said:


> I have decided I am waiting till monday to test again... I got my BFN at 10 Dpo but i am not giving up hope just yet... I cant wait for AF like everyone else because mine wont come without taking pills to make it come so I just have to give myself a deadline on when to call the dr and get bloodwork done so I can start my next round of meds... this month it is monday 15 Dpo

Wishing your lots of baby dust :hugs:


----------



## brismommy

Thank you!


----------



## Bellydreams

Hey ladies,

Really sorry to hear you are out this month:
vri :hugs:
NSN2013 :hugs:

Big congrats to our latest :bfp: 
Wanabe mum :happydance:
Catydid :happydance:
Missjennakate :happydance:

Welcome new ladies:
Lemondrops :flower:
Missscotia :flower:
Strongerdust :flower:
FTMommy01 :flower:

I've updated your details Lilmissmup & JessieBear1992.

Ladies hanging in there for a final result from: Girlibird, Darlingdiva, Kno, Poppy144, Flower Lily, Latrying, JaimieKaye, Natjenson, Amcolecchi, Rach.jay, Kesh89, Kerjack, Nightnurse, Puggyflump, 01k204, Babyboop, Mouse_chicky, Toffee87, Dnt813, Toothfairy26, Kris80, Brismommy, Unexpected3 & Excited4first.

Time to test: Bellydreams, DazzlingDanie, KitteyKat2010, Baby4me2013, Essie0828, Angelgirl4573, Chelsealu & Lovepink.

All the best ladies!

Personal update: sadly my temp dropped dramatically this morning :cry: and thought I'd test just in case especially since AF didn't show either and :bfn:. I have had a light headache which turned into a migraine and put off taking anything till results this morning, so starting to feel better but not 100%. Not sure if I'll start the next thread, more details in my blog, because I might need to take 2 months off TTC. I'll make a decision once AF hits and chat to DH!


----------



## essie0828

Bellydreams :hugs: Read your blog hun, I wouldn't give up ttc just to avoid ms on your trip. Some women don't even have it and honestly you learn to just get on with it. I used to pack a bag of cut up lemons in my car to sniff to keep me from puking in public. Lol. I got some odd looks but I was able to carry on working right up till 4 days before DD was born and I had ms the whole pregnancy. I understand needing a break from the pressure though ;) hope your temp was screwy and you're still in :hugs:


----------



## BabyHopeG

Catydid said:


> Big congratulations to all the ladies with the BFPs! :happydance:
> As of this morning, I am so excited to say that I will be joining the club!
> I got my BFP with FMU on an FRER this morning!!! Waiting to tell hubby after he gets home from work. :winkwink: :happydance:

 

Congratulations & a H&H 9 months!!
Just curious to know if you'd tested before 17dpo and got a bfn and any symptoms you have?
Just that is so disheartening to keep testing early and seeing those bfn.


----------



## brookettc3

DHBH0930 said:


> Wow lots of BFPs!!! Congratulations to you all hand H&H 9 months!
> 
> 9dpo now for me and chart is still looking good! My chart after O looks very similar to last months when I did get a bfp, but unfortunately didn't stick.
> 
> Noticed a small dip at 7dpo and back up at 8 dpo for both months, maybe implantation? Few more days to find out!

Your chart looks great! I will be on the lookout for a BFP post :)


----------



## 291

Af due any time now. Hopefully not coming but huge temp dip today, so i'm expecting AF by tomorrow afternoon. :(
Of no show I will test on Monday 11 March


----------



## swatipunshi

I tested this mrng and got a very faintest of faint line on a pregnancy test but don't want to raise my hopes will test again tomorrow still in m on 11 do today. Excited hope to see a nice line tommrw....


----------



## ginny83

swatipunshi said:


> I tested this mrng and got a very faintest of faint line on a pregnancy test but don't want to raise my hopes will test again tomorrow still in m on 11 do today. Excited hope to see a nice line tommrw....

Finger's crossed it gets darker :)


----------



## Bellydreams

essie0828 said:


> Bellydreams :hugs: Read your blog hun, I wouldn't give up ttc just to avoid ms on your trip. Some women don't even have it and honestly you learn to just get on with it. I used to pack a bag of cut up lemons in my car to sniff to keep me from puking in public. Lol. I got some odd looks but I was able to carry on working right up till 4 days before DD was born and I had ms the whole pregnancy. I understand needing a break from the pressure though ;) hope your temp was screwy and you're still in

Thanks Essie for your kind words! Might give it one more month, but pray too that it's not over this month, I had light cramps last night but nothing today and still no AF, doesn't feel like she is about to show. Just hope the temp is a fluke and it's still to early for the HCG to build up for the test.


----------



## essie0828

Well DH forgot to get a test last night so Ill be going out in a little bit to get one. Still no af and she's due ;)


----------



## missjenn

essie0828 said:


> Well DH forgot to get a test last night so Ill be going out in a little bit to get one. Still no af and she's due ;)

Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## essie0828

Woke up with a full on cold this morning :( ughh.


----------



## lovepink

Period due today but bfn :-( x


----------



## essie0828

:hugs: lovepink You're not out till she shows ;)


----------



## missscotia

essie0828 said:


> Well DH forgot to get a test last night so Ill be going out in a little bit to get one. Still no af and she's due ;)

:dust: xx


----------



## justagiraffe

I was going to test tomorrow but OH won't be around then so tested today instead (14dpo) and got a bfn...guess I am out for this month since something should have showed up by now


----------



## JessiBear1992

I had a very vivid dream last night that I took my First Response test and it came up positive. I actually thought it really happened until I realized it was just a dream :(


----------



## DHBH0930

I got hardly any sleep last night, woke up about 6 or 7 times, had tons of different dreams, wouldn't call them vivid, I don't remember them just know I had lots of weird ones. So needless to say I am very tired today! :sleep:

10 dpo today, 4 more days till testing if no af! This weekend will probably fly by since I'm going to be super busy, which makes the waiting easier. So far so good on not testing early! I had a slight urge today but didn't. If I had wondfos or other ic's I might but I only have a couple of the expensive ones so I will hold out.

I CAN DO IT!!! :haha:


----------



## southernbound

DHBH0930 said:


> I got hardly any sleep last night, woke up about 6 or 7 times, had tons of different dreams, wouldn't call them vivid, I don't remember them just know I had lots of weird ones. So needless to say I am very tired today! :sleep:
> 
> 10 dpo today, 4 more days till testing if no af! This weekend will probably fly by since I'm going to be super busy, which makes the waiting easier. So far so good on not testing early! I had a slight urge today but didn't. If I had wondfos or other ic's I might but I only have a couple of the expensive ones so I will hold out.
> 
> I CAN DO IT!!! :haha:

I remember you from last month! Hiya! Looks like we're testing around the same time :) keep strong with not testing early, we got this!


----------



## NewMrsJones

I won't be testing as AF got me 2 days early with no warning.


----------



## lovepink

essie0828 said:


> :hugs: lovepink You're not out till she shows ;)[/QUOTE:nope:]
> 
> X thanks hun. I know last time I got a bfp on day af was due, so not holding out much hope x


----------



## essie0828

JessiBear1992 said:


> I had a very vivid dream last night that I took my First Response test and it came up positive. I actually thought it really happened until I realized it was just a dream :(

Awww :hugs: Mabey it was a premonition and not just a dream. :dust:


----------



## swatipunshi

Got another dark line it's definitely a ::bfp: So excited :happydance::flow:


----------



## rhiannon240

swatipunshi said:


> Got another dark line it's definitely a ::bfp: So excited :happydance::flow:

Congrats!


----------



## Angelgirl4573

Today I am officially 12DPO. I tested yesterday morning with FMU and got a very definitive BFN, which broke my heart. I am thinking I might possibly still be to early ATM though. Mostly because I O'ed on Feb. 24th, my Period Tracker predicted that I would on Feb. 28th. So since I O'ed early I decided to move my AF date up to March 10th...the Period Tracker predicted AF to come on Thursday, March 14th. 

I think I might've made a mistake in thinking AF would arrive earlier than I though from my early O. One thing I've noticed is my Period Tracker is NEVER wrong. I can usually expect it within the day of or the day after. Most of my cycles are anywhere between 30-35 days long, so a good deal longer than normal.

So ladies, do you think I still have a good chance...even though I got a BFN at 11DPO??


----------



## toffee87

Bellydreams I got af yesterday x


----------



## lovepink

The witch just got me :-( Im out now for a couple of months as we have decided we dont want a december or january baby.

I wish you all lots of luck and congratulations to those of you with BFP's  xxx


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I'm testing 3/21 :) Mind if I join?

and *angelgirl* 11DPO is still early!!!!


----------



## jsmom88

Well i've been testing out my trigger shot these last couple of days and today i finally got a bfn which means if (fingers x) i get a bfp i know it will be a true one. I had some pretty intense cramps yesterday so im hoping it was implantation. My cycles usually come every 27 days so im not due until the 18th. According to FF it moved my date to the 15th. My temps dropped and went back up this morning. Keeping my fingers xd for my bfp this month. It would be an awesome anniversary present for my hubby.


----------



## lilmissmup

Woooohoo for lots of BFPs. I tested today at 11dpo and big fat BFN. Wont test again now unless AF is late. Had a cry about it but I have no real symptoms anyway.


----------



## JessiBear1992

essie0828 said:


> Awww :hugs: Mabey it was a premonition and not just a dream. :dust:

Oh I hope so!!!! First I have ever had a dream like this


----------



## Lovepink81

lilmissmup said:


> Woooohoo for lots of BFPs. I tested today at 11dpo and big fat BFN. Wont test again now unless AF is late. Had a cry about it but I have no real symptoms anyway.

Same here!! :( i don't really have symptoms either. Although I've been having heartburn/acid reflux...idk what all that is about. I test 3/12. When do you test?


----------



## 291

I'm out!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

291 said:


> I'm out!

:hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

FF can't decide when I ovulated - going with the research detector for CD 23, because it's the only one with solid lines that's also consistent with all overlapping data/ symptoms. So... please update my testing date to March 14th!


----------



## Skyler2014

:hugs: to those who the :witch: got. :happydance: for the :bfp:s. :dust: to those still in the tww with me


----------



## lilmissmup

Lovepink81 said:


> lilmissmup said:
> 
> 
> Woooohoo for lots of BFPs. I tested today at 11dpo and big fat BFN. Wont test again now unless AF is late. Had a cry about it but I have no real symptoms anyway.
> 
> Same here!! :( i don't really have symptoms either. Although I've been having heartburn/acid reflux...idk what all that is about. I test 3/12. When do you test?Click to expand...

I am due AF on Sunday so won't test again now until Monday but my test was stark white so pretty sure she will be here on time!


----------



## essie0828

Tested and got a bfn. Using dollar store cheapie test and afternoon pee.... going to test again in the morning if af doesn't show.


----------



## Skyler2014

11dpo is still early, your chart is looking good. Fx for you


----------



## ..marie..

Af showed up today 8days late,just after going to the doc about it not coming never mind maybe next month going to start temping this month any advice with this does it start low,high does it go down day of ovulation or up girls


----------



## lilmissmup

babyrogers said:


> 11dpo is still early, your chart is looking good. Fx for you

Thanks hun temps are high, not temped a lot this month as was poorly beginning of cycle and then in middle too!

My LP is only 12 days though....:shrug:


----------



## Bellydreams

..marie.. said:


> Af showed up today 8days late,just after going to the doc about it not coming never mind maybe next month going to start temping this month any advice with this does it start low,high does it go down day of ovulation or up girls

Sign up to Fertility Friend and it'll teach you all about it. But temps go high after you ovulate due to progesterone.


----------



## Jenna132

Can you put me down for the 17th :) please x


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi ladies,

Another March day flies by:

Congrats to:
:bfp: Swatipunshi :happydance:

Really sorry AF has visited:
NewMrsJones :hugs:
Bellydreams :hugs: (to me :rofl:)
Toffee87 :hugs:
Lovepink :hugs:
291 :hugs:
..Marie.. :hugs:

Welcome lovely new ladies:
Hopin4Abump :flower:
Jenna132 :flower:

So happy for you ClandestineTX, I have updated your date!

Still waiting to hear from a few ladies: Girlibird, Darlingdiva, Kno, Poppy144, Flower Lily, Latrying, JaimieKaye, Natjenson, Amcolecchi, Rach.jay, Kesh89, Kerjack, Nightnurse, Puggyflump, 01k204, Babyboop, Mouse_chicky, Dnt813, Toothfairy26, Kris80, Brismommy, Unexpected3, Excited4first, DazzlingDanie, KitteyKat2010, Baby4me2013, Essie0828, Angelgirl4573 & Chelsealu.

I know some of you are waiting for results, others please let us know what has happened.

Time to POAS and :test::
BabyHopeG, Justagiraffe & Mummy2Lexi

All the best ladies!!!

Personal update: I'm out this month :cry: and will have one more month trying before a full cycle break. I will try not to track next month, half tempted to keep temping but unsure at this stage! If anyone wants to start the next thread have a go, let us know the link!!


----------



## essie0828

:hugs: Bellydreams. Yay! Here's to next month dear. Hope you catch your sticky.


----------



## gaboo

Here Bellydreams :hugs: 
So you dont just have to hug yourself! :)
Sorry to everyone that is being visited by AF and good luck for next month! :flower:
AFM, 8dpo and this is the longest TWW ever!! finding out I ovulated 2 weeks late and then starting the tww all over again! AHHH!
Im so tired and havent been sleeping well lately.
Busy with work and school, and then my bday is monday so my family is asking me what I want to do. I told them Im too busy for a bday right now :haha:
just want to take a nap. :sleep:


----------



## AshNTom

ok, so ewcm was 2 days ago, im now CD19. pretty sure i ovulated on the 7th which makes me 2dpo, anyway, i have an alarming amount of creamy, sticky cm now... like, i checked and my whole finger was covered, my cervix is so high that i can barely feel it, its very wet, but slightly closed as opposed to before ovulation, where it was high, soft and open, and wet. have been getting cramps, but not like af, and theyve been happening centrally, not to the left or right,,, any ideas girls?? due for the :witch: on the 18th, but dont want to wait another 9 days. I feel like i ave been beaten up, every part of me is aching, ive had a constant headache and im sooooooooooooooooooo tired, but im not sick. i dont want to symptom spot to much because i dont want to get my hopes up and then crushed. what do you guys think?

:dust: to all of us! :dust: and fx for my :bfp:


----------



## ProfWife

Okay...trying to determine if I've got 2 positives or a positive and a fading OPK

3/6
3/7 
3/8

Which would you say? 

(I'm trying to figure out if today is likely O or if tomorrow is likely O based on the OPK.)
 



Attached Files:







P1050687-001.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ClandestineTX

ProfWife said:


> Okay...trying to determine if I've got 2 positives or a positive and a fading OPK
> 
> 3/6
> 3/7
> 3/8
> 
> Which would you say?
> 
> (I'm trying to figure out if today is likely O or if tomorrow is likely O based on the OPK.)

I vote for 03/07.


----------



## twiggers

3/7 as well.


----------



## ginny83

ProfWife said:


> Okay...trying to determine if I've got 2 positives or a positive and a fading OPK
> 
> 3/6
> 3/7
> 3/8
> 
> Which would you say?
> 
> (I'm trying to figure out if today is likely O or if tomorrow is likely O based on the OPK.)

I also think 3/7 is the only positive :)


----------



## gaboo

AshNTom said:


> ok, so ewcm was 2 days ago, im now CD19. pretty sure i ovulated on the 7th which makes me 2dpo, anyway, i have an alarming amount of creamy, sticky cm now... like, i checked and my whole finger was covered, my cervix is so high that i can barely feel it, its very wet, but slightly closed as opposed to before ovulation, where it was high, soft and open, and wet. have been getting cramps, but not like af, and theyve been happening centrally, not to the left or right,,, any ideas girls?? due for the :witch: on the 18th, but dont want to wait another 9 days. I feel like i ave been beaten up, every part of me is aching, ive had a constant headache and im sooooooooooooooooooo tired, but im not sick. i dont want to symptom spot to much because i dont want to get my hopes up and then crushed. what do you guys think?
> 
> :dust: to all of us! :dust: and fx for my :bfp:

Sorry honey but I think at 2dpo it is WAY too early to be looking into symptoms. It will take at least a week for your egg to come down and start to implant. Too soon to tell, I hope you feel better though! :flower:


----------



## justagiraffe

Bellydreams said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Another March day flies by:
> 
> Congrats to:
> :bfp: Swatipunshi :happydance:
> 
> Really sorry AF has visited:
> NewMrsJones :hugs:
> Bellydreams :hugs: (to me :rofl:)
> Toffee87 :hugs:
> Lovepink :hugs:
> 291 :hugs:
> ..Marie.. :hugs:
> 
> Welcome lovely new ladies:
> Hopin4Abump :flower:
> Jenna132 :flower:
> 
> So happy for you ClandestineTX, I have updated your date!
> 
> Still waiting to hear from a few ladies: Girlibird, Darlingdiva, Kno, Poppy144, Flower Lily, Latrying, JaimieKaye, Natjenson, Amcolecchi, Rach.jay, Kesh89, Kerjack, Nightnurse, Puggyflump, 01k204, Babyboop, Mouse_chicky, Dnt813, Toothfairy26, Kris80, Brismommy, Unexpected3, Excited4first, DazzlingDanie, KitteyKat2010, Baby4me2013, Essie0828, Angelgirl4573 & Chelsealu.
> 
> I know some of you are waiting for results, others please let us know what has happened.
> 
> Time to POAS and :test::
> BabyHopeG, Justagiraffe & Mummy2Lexi
> 
> All the best ladies!!!
> 
> Personal update: I'm out this month :cry: and will have one more month trying before a full cycle break. I will try not to track next month, half tempted to keep temping but unsure at this stage! If anyone wants to start the next thread have a go, let us know the link!!

Tested today a day early (14 dpo) because OH won't be here tomorrow and he wants to be involved and got a bfn so I'm thinking I am out


----------



## cbeebies

Congratulations Swatipunshi!! X


----------



## swatipunshi

guys what do you think i will test again by today evening ...........u think its positive.....:blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_00000048.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 29


----------



## AshNTom

gaboo said:


> AshNTom said:
> 
> 
> ok, so ewcm was 2 days ago, im now CD19. pretty sure i ovulated on the 7th which makes me 2dpo, anyway, i have an alarming amount of creamy, sticky cm now... like, i checked and my whole finger was covered, my cervix is so high that i can barely feel it, its very wet, but slightly closed as opposed to before ovulation, where it was high, soft and open, and wet. have been getting cramps, but not like af, and theyve been happening centrally, not to the left or right,,, any ideas girls?? due for the :witch: on the 18th, but dont want to wait another 9 days. I feel like i ave been beaten up, every part of me is aching, ive had a constant headache and im sooooooooooooooooooo tired, but im not sick. i dont want to symptom spot to much because i dont want to get my hopes up and then crushed. what do you guys think?
> 
> :dust: to all of us! :dust: and fx for my :bfp:
> 
> Sorry honey but I think at 2dpo it is WAY too early to be looking into symptoms. It will take at least a week for your egg to come down and start to implant. Too soon to tell, I hope you feel better though! :flower:Click to expand...

That's what I thought as well. However i may have ovulated earlier than that as well.. I'm jut not sure. Fx anyway


----------



## stephaniexx

BFP for me at 10dpo :happydance: I was down for the 14th

https://i45.tinypic.com/25grzn7.jpg


----------



## StrawBerry2

stephaniexx said:


> BFP for me at 10dpo :happydance: I was down for the 14th
> 
> https://i45.tinypic.com/25grzn7.jpg

Wow congratulations on your :bfp: Stephanie!!!:happydance:

What are your symptoms otherwise for 10 dpo? And what were they for 9 DPO?? 

XxxXxxxx


----------



## stephaniexx

Cramping mostly! Have more of a pinchy feel to them than AF though. Boobs are sore on the tops and the sides iykwim? The big give away for me was smelly feet - I always have terrible smelly feet when I'm pregnant and 2 days ago when I took off my boots the living room was toxic lol. Had some yellowish ewcm too. Had a faint positive yesterday and symptoms were the same :)


----------



## StrawBerry2

Thank you for the the reply... I am also having achy bb's... Especially at night when lying on my back...even now a bit achy.

I will test in a few days time... 

Congratulations again on your awesome news  SO exciting!! Enjoy it hun!! XXxxXx


----------



## Excited4First

Still no af and bfns. I think I'm out because I feel its due to irregular cycle from bf. Congrats ladies!! H n h nine months to you, enjoy every sec! And lots of babydust to ladies waiting to test!!


----------



## zelly1

I'm out, the :witch: got me this morning. Congrats to those who have their :bfp: and GL those waiting to test :thumbup:


----------



## essie0828

BFN this morning with FMU. I'm pretty sure I'm out even though AF is taking her time getting here. : wacko:


----------



## JessiBear1992

pretty sure I am gonna be out....I am achy and kinda cramping. I feel like she's on her way here :(


----------



## EiffelBebe

Can you please put me down for 3/9? I'll be 16 dpo. 

I usually get my AF on 15dpo, but it did not happen this cycle. My cycle usually lasts 29 days.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## gaboo

swatipunshi said:


> guys what do you think i will test again by today evening ...........u think its positive.....:blush:



YES!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ProfWife

Woo hoo! Congrats to our two new BFPs

To all who got AF so far, :hugs: we all know what it's like.


----------



## gaboo

I don't normally have a lot of dreams, maybe once a month.
The past two nights I have been waking up about three times a night and every time I go back to sleep I dream. Last night I had 3 dreams that were all very vivid. 
One was kinda scary and I woke up with my heart pounding! :haha:
5 more days til testing!!


----------



## shellideaks

Looks like I'm having another chemical pregnancy. My tests are not progressing :(


----------



## Lovepink81

shellideaks said:


> Looks like I'm having another chemical pregnancy. My tests are not progressing :(

Sorry to hear that Shellideaks!! :hugs:


----------



## gaboo

shellideaks said:


> looks like i'm having another chemical pregnancy. My tests are not progressing :(

oh no!!! :-(


----------



## BabyHopeG

shellideaks said:


> Looks like I'm having another chemical pregnancy. My tests are not progressing :(


So sorry to hear that, fx for you :hugs:


----------



## BabyHopeG

I'm out AF arrived this morning :cry: Really thought after my chemical last month that this would be my month!


----------



## JessiBear1992

shellideaks said:


> Looks like I'm having another chemical pregnancy. My tests are not progressing :(

I am so sorry. I know what its like. It is really hard :(


----------



## waiting4damon

Testing 3/19


----------



## ginny83

shellideaks said:


> Looks like I'm having another chemical pregnancy. My tests are not progressing :(

Are you sure Shelli? Do you have pics?

Sometimes you can have one dodgy test that's just lighter?


----------



## jsmom88

swatipunshi said:


> guys what do you think i will test again by today evening ...........u think its positive.....:blush:

looks positive to me:thumbup:


----------



## Angelgirl4573

Fairly certain it'll be over for me in a few days. The biggest sign of my AF is the migraines I get for up to 4 days before she starts. I woke up with my first migraine yesterday and it's still pounding away at 7pm today. I kinda figured after testing on Thursday that it was over for me. It's no fun, for sure, but maybe I'll try some new approaches for O this month. Or I might just take a break.

AF is due anywhere between Monday-Thurs. Not quite sure because I did O 2 days earlier than predicted. So basically I'll be saving my FRER for a super late AF. Don't wanna waste it.

Congrats to those lucky ladies who got their :bfp:

For those still in the race, lots of :dust:

And for those the :witch: got, lots of hugs coming your way and FX'ed for next month.

Gonna sit still and go about my daily life from here until O starts.


----------



## mouse_chicky

AF for me. Onward and upward.


----------



## StrawBerry2

*When should we really start testing...*

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When-can-I-expect-a-positive-HPT-if-I-am-pregnant.html

Now if I can just stick to my testing date!!! lol!! 

:hug: to all!!


----------



## StrawBerry2

mouse_chicky said:


> AF for me. Onward and upward.

Sorry to hear bout AF coming. ((((Big hug))))

Chin up and positive thinking for next cycle is the way to go! :flower:


----------



## essie0828

Still in limbo here. No sign of AF and BFN this morning........ don't "feel" pregnant though. Gonna probably test again Monday if no af. That will be 3 days late for af.


----------



## Bellydreams

Congrats on the :bfp::
Stephaniexx :happydance:

Sorry to hear AF arrived:
Zelly1 :hugs:
BabyHopeG :hugs:
Mouse_chicky :hugs:

Welcome new ladies:
EiffelBebe :flower: 9 
Waiting4Damon :flower: 19

Hope it works out Shellideaks

Testing time ladies: MrsLemon, Shasha, Ttc_zgrimes, Mustbemadbaby & Lilmissmup.


----------



## Dannixo

Hey ladies I am in round four. Congratulations to the bfp's. sorry to those the witch got and fingers crossed for the ones in the two week wait.


----------



## Izanamie

Add me for the 20th : ) fx.

Thank you


----------



## lilmissmup

I am out AF got me today as expected. Good luck to everyone else still testing!


----------



## Try2findbaby

Well dh and I have decided this is our last month ttc (my thermometer is also on the blink so I think something else is telling us too!) after af, which I'm sure will happen, we will ntnp until June and they we are going to an adoption open day. We will have been trying for 18 months by then and dh and I are so desperate for a family we do not want anymore of the stress of waiting, temp, sex on command etc as neither of us want to ruin our so far happy marriage! Once our children have settled in we may decided to try again but I feel that it's just not going to happen for us and surprisingly that's ok. It's taken a long time to get here and there are many more bridges to cross I'm sure....

Just thought I'd update some of u as I've chatted on bnb for a year now and would call u my friends. Plus I'm nosey and would like to know how the story went if it was anyone else! 

If anyone wants my two pennies worth - I've found ttc to be the most stressful, all consuming and trying journey I have ever ever had but when u get to your destination it'll be so worth it. You just need to know when to get off sometimes. Adoptionville is mine!

Fx for all of u and many many wishes for your happy endings :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## shellideaks

ginny83 said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm having another chemical pregnancy. My tests are not progressing :(
> 
> Are you sure Shelli? Do you have pics?
> 
> Sometimes you can have one dodgy test that's just lighter?Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure, I had one last month and my tests are going the same way. 

I did a superdrug test on Tuesday and another on Friday, the Friday one was barely any darker at all. 

These are my FRER's, first is Wednesday, second is Friday. 

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/IMG_20130306_201858_zps97c8df02.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/IMG_20130308_205103_zpsaeae46f4.jpg


----------



## ProfWife

Prayers for early ovulation appear to be answered. I got my crosshairs! I'll need to move my testing date up to the 24th. 3 dpo as of today...let the waiting begin...


----------



## essie0828

Shelli I think the second one is darker :hugs: hope they start to darken up for you.


----------



## essie0828

Yay for OV profwife! :happydance:


----------



## essie0828

Try2findbaby I hope you get your baby, either through adoption or pregnancy. No matter how you come to find your lo, I'm sure it will be amazing. Good luck dear. :hugs:


----------



## MrsLemon

NO AF and A BFN on a first response 

So will test again Tuesday if AF doesn't arrive , don't feel pregnant at all. :(


----------



## Chickyfluff82

Hi all! 

I'm new to the forum but wondered if I may join you all?

I'm currently 7 DPO and driving myself mad!! It's my 1st clomid cycle (100mg)
And I have pcos. I got a positive opk on day 14 of my cycle and have had a constant dull ache down there ever since. Just very mild, almost like feeling full. 

I'm due to test on the 21st march. 

Much love xx


----------



## ginny83

Shelli - I can understand with those tests why you'd be worried, but I think you still have a good chance - a couple of my early tests looked very similar before getting darker. Maybe try again in a couple of days xx Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Shelli I agree with Ginny, don't count yourself out yet! You still have a bfp, dear :flower: FX'd for you!!! 

Welcome Chicky! :hugs: I'm testing on the 21st as well, and I'm also on clomid 100mg :) as far as going crazy, we all are :haha: :rofl: so welcome to the party! :D


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats on your crosshairs, prowife!



Try2findbaby said:


> Well dh and I have decided this is our last month ttc (my thermometer is also on the blink so I think something else is telling us too!) after af, which I'm sure will happen, we will ntnp until June and they we are going to an adoption open day. We will have been trying for 18 months by then and dh and I are so desperate for a family we do not want anymore of the stress of waiting, temp, sex on command etc as neither of us want to ruin our so far happy marriage! Once our children have settled in we may decided to try again but I feel that it's just not going to happen for us and surprisingly that's ok. It's taken a long time to get here and there are many more bridges to cross I'm sure....
> 
> Just thought I'd update some of u as I've chatted on bnb for a year now and would call u my friends. Plus I'm nosey and would like to know how the story went if it was anyone else!
> 
> If anyone wants my two pennies worth - I've found ttc to be the most stressful, all consuming and trying journey I have ever ever had but when u get to your destination it'll be so worth it. You just need to know when to get off sometimes. Adoptionville is mine!
> 
> Fx for all of u and many many wishes for your happy endings :hugs: :hugs:

My husband and I have always planned to adopt, either after our bio-kids are old enough to know what's going on or after they've left for college - really depends on our financial circumstances and whether we think the kids will adjust OK. We're only on cycle 5, I could see us jumping ship and getting on with the adoption if ttc on our own took longer than we were comfortable trying. I wish you and your husband all the luck that the right baby for you finds it's way home - one way or the other! And I do know more than one couple who gave up ttc, adopted, and then had a bio-baby after the adoption - so always still hope! Good luck to you on your journey, wherever it takes you!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Try2findbaby said:


> Well dh and I have decided this is our last month ttc (my thermometer is also on the blink so I think something else is telling us too!) after af, which I'm sure will happen, we will ntnp until June and they we are going to an adoption open day. We will have been trying for 18 months by then and dh and I are so desperate for a family we do not want anymore of the stress of waiting, temp, sex on command etc as neither of us want to ruin our so far happy marriage! Once our children have settled in we may decided to try again but I feel that it's just not going to happen for us and surprisingly that's ok. It's taken a long time to get here and there are many more bridges to cross I'm sure....
> 
> Just thought I'd update some of u as I've chatted on bnb for a year now and would call u my friends. Plus I'm nosey and would like to know how the story went if it was anyone else!
> 
> If anyone wants my two pennies worth - I've found ttc to be the most stressful, all consuming and trying journey I have ever ever had but when u get to your destination it'll be so worth it. You just need to know when to get off sometimes. Adoptionville is mine!
> 
> Fx for all of u and many many wishes for your happy endings :hugs: :hugs:

18 months is a long time. We've been at it for half of that, and it already feels long. I'm with Clandestine -- it may still happen. But good idea to start pursuing other things, if only to break the pattern of stress every month.. Best of luck!!


----------



## ProfWife

Shelli - even if not the path you initially wanted, I'm sure you're going to make an excellent mother to a child who otherwise would likely not have one. Adoption is a blessing, whether it's to complete a family or start one.

I still think that your positive is still a positive and unless you stop getting those double lines, it could just be that you're still early in the implantation process. Can you get with a doctor and do a blood test series to see if it's appropriately going up? It's possible you're one of the ones that a preg test may not work 100% for. Don't give up hope.

Either way, you're going to make a fabulous mother. Your little family will be surrounded by such love and care.


----------



## shellideaks

Thanks for all the kind words but I'm out, just been to the bathroom and I'm bleeding. Think we're gonna leave TTC again for now, after 2 chemicals back to back I feel like I need a break. I'm sure DS and DD will keep me busy.

Good luck to you all :dust:


----------



## berniegroves

Shelli - so sorry to hear about your chemical. I know how painful that is. So you know how long your luteal phase is? Mine was short so I took vitamin B6 this month and that helped extend it to give the egg more time to implant. 

Gaboo - how are things going? When are you due to test? 

Congratulations to all the BFP's!! Exciting times. 

Hugs to all who got AF, but here's hoping next month is your month. 

And fingers crossed for all the testers left to try!! 

Xx


----------



## Mrs A

Hey, I'll be testing again on the 20th  af due 22nd


----------



## Bellydreams

Really sorry Shellideaks :hugs: we are all thinking of you.

Sorry to hear AF arrived:
Lilmissmup :hugs:

Welcome new ladies:
Izanamie :flower:
Chickyfluff82 :flower:

Happy to update for you ProfWife and welcome back MrsA!

Try2findbaby, all the best in your new journey, hopefully NTNP will agree with you but I'm sure adoption will be a great blessing you'll enjoy as well!

Testing time ladies: Zizzle, Mii, Bonjo808, Jaspergold & Strongerdust


----------



## Chickyfluff82

Thank you for the welcome. I think I'm suffering from the clomid crazies!!! :dohh::brat:

I've cried 4 times today already! And one of those was over a Zac Efron movie! WTF?!? Lol. 

Wishing everyone all the luck in the world. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## gaboo

berniegroves said:


> Shelli - so sorry to hear about your chemical. I know how painful that is. So you know how long your luteal phase is? Mine was short so I took vitamin B6 this month and that helped extend it to give the egg more time to implant.
> 
> Gaboo - how are things going? When are you due to test?
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFP's!! Exciting times.
> 
> Hugs to all who got AF, but here's hoping next month is your month.
> 
> And fingers crossed for all the testers left to try!!
> 
> Xx

Bernie!!
I was just thinking that we hadnt heard from you in a little bit. Hope you are doing well.
Everything is going great just staying busy. Not having any crazy symptoms,sometimes I am thinking Im having some light cramps.. not sure though, might be gas. :haha: scheduled to test on Thursday. My birthday is Monday, so a BFP would be the best birthday gift ever!
How about you? Have you had a Drs appointment yet?


----------



## JessiBear1992

well here's an update. AF was suppose to show up yesterday (if my calendar is right) so far nothing. I'm not cramping but I am sore almost like I feel like I am stretching and I no longer can sleep in my favorite position (in a ball). I eat tons all day but I also feel sick. Usually if I am having AF I think I look skinny and not too bad, but I feel super fat and like I am sticking way out there. I am also abnormally tired (I work overnights and have a 10 month old at home so being tired is sorta normal), but this tired is I am taking naps all day and then I am still tired. Boobs are sore and blue. I am also having tons of mood swings (possibly getting AF?). My first pregnancy I had no clue I was pregnant. My second (ended as a chemical MC) I knew I was pregnant way before the test would even say I was. This time....I don't know. I don't want to get my hopes up but one the other hand I can't help but think. Anyways there is my 2AM rant. thanks for reading.

Best of luck to everyone testing!!!
Congrats to the women who got positives!!!
Sorry to everyone who got their AF :( *hugs*


----------



## berniegroves

gaboo said:


> berniegroves said:
> 
> 
> Xx
> 
> Bernie!!
> I was just thinking that we hadnt heard from you in a little bit. Hope you are doing well.
> Everything is going great just staying busy. Not having any crazy symptoms,sometimes I am thinking Im having some light cramps.. not sure though, might be gas. :haha: scheduled to test on Thursday. My birthday is Monday, so a BFP would be the best birthday gift ever!
> How about you? Have you had a Drs appointment yet?Click to expand...

Hi gaboo, 
Glad you are well and managing to hold out to your test day. I have my fingers crossed for you! Symptom spotting is a nightmare!! 
I'm good, feeling quite sick on and off and I'm only 5+2. But I'm taking that as a good sign! Haven't seen a doctor yet, I need to register with one this week and then i'll have to wait 3 weeks for an appointment and after that the dr should refer me to the midwife team (such a stupid system!!) so I won't have the pregnancy confirmed by the nhs until I'm about 12 weeks. 
We're going to book a private scan for when I'm about 8 weeks as I can't wait 12 weeks!!!


----------



## Perplexed

Hello! 
I'm planning to test on the 26th... that'll rule out any "misunderstandings" between me and AF, in case she plans to delay her visit! (Cycle ranges between 31-33 days sometimes).


----------



## JasperGold

Well I'm out. AF showed up first thing this morning right on time :cry:
Back to square one.


----------



## AshNTom

About 5/6dpo, darkening aerobes and I'm soooo exhausted, my hips and legs hurt like I've run marathon. Fx for my march :Bfp: :dust: to you all


----------



## BabyHopeG

berniegroves said:


> Shelli - so sorry to hear about your chemical. I know how painful that is. So you know how long your luteal phase is? Mine was short so I took vitamin B6 this month and that helped extend it to give the egg more time to implant.
> 
> Gaboo - how are things going? When are you due to test?
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFP's!! Exciting times.
> 
> Hugs to all who got AF, but here's hoping next month is your month.
> 
> And fingers crossed for all the testers left to try!!
> 
> Xx

Hi, how much B6 do you take, I've started to take 50mg last cycle, but thinking about increasing it to 100? Thank you!


----------



## wann

Hi all,

Ec was on 6/3 and ET on 9/3
So i test on 20th 

good luck nd lots of baby sticky vibes n dust :)


----------



## shellideaks

berniegroves said:


> Shelli - so sorry to hear about your chemical. I know how painful that is. So you know how long your luteal phase is? Mine was short so I took vitamin B6 this month and that helped extend it to give the egg more time to implant.
> 
> Gaboo - how are things going? When are you due to test?
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFP's!! Exciting times.
> 
> Hugs to all who got AF, but here's hoping next month is your month.
> 
> And fingers crossed for all the testers left to try!!
> 
> Xx

My LP is usually 14 days, I wasn't sure of O date this month so was probably a few days out. I'm not sure what the issue is or if it's just bad luck having 2 chemicals back to back
:(


----------



## berniegroves

BabyHopeG said:


> berniegroves said:
> 
> 
> Shelli - so sorry to hear about your chemical. I know how painful that is. So you know how long your luteal phase is? Mine was short so I took vitamin B6 this month and that helped extend it to give the egg more time to implant.
> 
> Gaboo - how are things going? When are you due to test?
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFP's!! Exciting times.
> 
> Hugs to all who got AF, but here's hoping next month is your month.
> 
> And fingers crossed for all the testers left to try!!
> 
> Xx[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi, how much B6 do you take, I've started to take 50mg last cycle, but thinking about increasing it to 100? Thank you!
> 
> I took a 50mg supplement and then my prenatal vitamin had 10mg in as well so it was 60mg in total.
> Fingers crossed for you
> XClick to expand...


----------



## ginny83

My hematologist put me on 50mg of B6 every second day. However I could only find 100mg doses plus I would have a bit extra from my prental. He was happy with that though.


----------



## cbeebies

Hi ladies,
Many congratulations to those of you that got BFP and gl next month for those who AF visited.
I'm due any time between Saturday just gone and Wednesday. Haven't got any AF symptoms yet I don't feel pregnant either! I've put testing down as 17th March as I'm away 15th-16th but I might test on 15th if no AF so I know if I can have a few drinkies whilst I'm away!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Shelli* Ugh, bummer :flower: I don't blame you for wanting a little break. :hugs:

*Jessi* Sounds like you've got a lot going on, when do you test?

*Jasper* I'm sorry for AF showing, what a :witch:

* AshNTom* FX'd dear! x


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oh my, didnt come on all weekend and the bfp numbers have grown soo much!! what an amazing month so far. Congrads to the new bfp!


----------



## gaboo

Jessibear- We are testing buddies! I am determined not to take an early test. 
All of your symptoms sound like they are classic signs but I know you probably arent wanting to get your hopes up. 
AFM, 11dpo, I have sore boobs (feel almost like they are bruised), bloated, gassy, light cramps, thirsty all the time, and every once in a while have some slight nausea. The past couple of days, I think I am peeing more than usual. I am getting up usually once in the night,.. but its probably because I am so thirsty too.
3 more days til test day!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

omg, *gaboo*, you've got some MAJOR bfp symptoms going on girl!!! Can't wait for you to test!!


----------



## Angelgirl4573

:witch: got me today, right on time, just as calculated. Even though O came a few days earlier, maybe the eggy didn't release right away? After all, DF and I didn't BD, but twice around my +OPK. 

:nope::nope:

Texted DF to tell him and he said "Next time sweetheart". Not sure next time will be happening for awhile. Have my wedding to plan and a dress I've just gotta fit in.

:flower::flower:


----------



## kissmequick

Can I join you ladies? 
x


----------



## Hopin4ABump

welcome, Kissme, you're testing soon!!! FX'd for you :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

So sorry Angel, that :witch: is evil!


----------



## gaboo

Im sorry Angel :nope:
Happy wedding planning though :flower:

Hopin4abump
You think?! I'm so skeptical... Trying really hard not to get my hopes up. It's weird though because I haven't gained any weight but my pants are not fitting right. I just feel like a bloated swollen berry


----------



## Dannixo

Angelgirl4573 said:


> :witch: got me today, right on time, just as calculated. Even though O came a few days earlier, maybe the eggy didn't release right away? After all, DF and I didn't BD, but twice around my +OPK.
> 
> :nope::nope:
> 
> Texted DF to tell him and he said "Next time sweetheart". Not sure next time will be happening for awhile. Have my wedding to plan and a dress I've just gotta fit in.
> 
> :flower::flower:

I am sorry Hun. Fingers crossed for next month.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

gaboo said:


> Hopin4abump
> You think?! I'm so skeptical... Trying really hard not to get my hopes up. It's weird though because I haven't gained any weight but my pants are not fitting right. I just feel like a bloated swollen berry

I absolutely think! Every symptom you listed sounds on point for me - but I know what you mean about not wanting to get hopes up. I wish AF symptoms weren't so similar to bfp symptoms. Would make life much easier!!!!


----------



## MissyMom

I should be testing on March 16th. Keeping my fingers crossed. 2nd try using Fertilaid.


----------



## kissmequick

Thanks, very nervous this time 1st round of clomid- eeekkk!


----------



## sallyhansen76

I tested this afternoon for fun...and according the the consensus it seems to be an extremely faint bfp.. i m unsure what to call it at this point its SOO faint (normally of course because im only 7 dpo and it wasnt fmu) If you want to look for yourselves its in my journal (link in sig).


----------



## Skyler2014

Welcome to the new testers. Hope we keep up the BFP pace we are at so far, average is still over one a day. Nothing exciting over here, 7dpo, 5 days until af is due, 7 until testing.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## essie0828

:hi: ladies. 

Still waiting for something to happen here. No af (3days late) and as of Saturday BFN. No real symptoms except for pms like symptoms. :wacko:


----------



## gaboo

sallyhansen76 said:


> I tested this afternoon for fun...and according the the consensus it seems to be an extremely faint bfp.. i m unsure what to call it at this point its SOO faint (normally of course because im only 7 dpo and it wasnt fmu) If you want to look for yourselves its in my journal (link in sig).

I went to peek and I saw it!! Fx'd it gets darker every day!!!


----------



## essie0828

Bfn again today. Come on already AF.


----------



## JerseyGirl11

Hi I'm 5DPO and AF is due 3/21. Almost a year TTC naturally. 3rd cycle using CBFM and 1st cycle using Preseed. 

I ovulated on 3/6 I think and I have a 15 day LP. I don't chart or temp. 

Fingers crossed! This feels like its definitely my month ;)


----------



## NSN2013

I got my BFP today. Af was due on March 8th and on the 7th I had slight spotting as well as the 8th. I thought AF was early but then nothing happened. Had a busy weekend so didn't test and decided to do it today. Got a faint but visible line on FRER and then tested with clear blue digital. I got a pregnant (1-2) result.


----------



## Bellydreams

Hey ladies,

Almost mid way through March and what an exciting month it has turned into!!

Congratulations :bfp:
NSN2013 :happydance:

See ladies don't count yourself out till the real AF visits!!!

Sallyhansen76, looks very promising are you 7dpo or 10dpo, couldn't figure out from your journal?

Essie, hope you get an answer soon, did you maybe ovulate later than you thought?

Really sorry to hear AF has come:
Jaspergold :hugs:
Angelgirl4573 :hugs:

Welcome new ladies, hope this month brings you a glorious :bfp::
Perplexed :flower:
Wann :flower:
Kissmequick :flower:
Missmom :flower:
Jerseygirl11 :flower:

All the best with testing today: Lovepink81, Brookettc3 & DHBH0930!!


----------



## JessiBear1992

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Shelli* Ugh, bummer :flower: I don't blame you for wanting a little break. :hugs:
> 
> *Jessi* Sounds like you've got a lot going on, when do you test?
> 
> *Jasper* I'm sorry for AF showing, what a :witch:
> 
> * AshNTom* FX'd dear! x

I test on the 14th. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Dannixo

NSN2013 said:


> I got my BFP today. Af was due on March 8th and on the 7th I had slight spotting as well as the 8th. I thought AF was early but then nothing happened. Had a busy weekend so didn't test and decided to do it today. Got a faint but visible line on FRER and then tested with clear blue digital. I got a pregnant (1-2) result.

Congratulations! Happy and healthy 9 months too you!


----------



## ProfWife

Nsn - congratulations!!!


----------



## brookettc3

Tested today BFN :( 
Cramping still and terrible headaches.


----------



## JessiBear1992

gaboo said:


> Jessibear- We are testing buddies! I am determined not to take an early test.
> All of your symptoms sound like they are classic signs but I know you probably arent wanting to get your hopes up.
> AFM, 11dpo, I have sore boobs (feel almost like they are bruised), bloated, gassy, light cramps, thirsty all the time, and every once in a while have some slight nausea. The past couple of days, I think I am peeing more than usual. I am getting up usually once in the night,.. but its probably because I am so thirsty too.
> 3 more days til test day!!
> :dust::dust::dust:

Yay!!! A testing buddy!! I am trying to wait it is so hard!!! I am the same way except my nausea just went from annoying to in the bathroom almost throwing up. I am so happy to have a testing buddy. Here's to getting bfps!!!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl11

Bellydreams said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Almost mid way through March and what an exciting month it has turned into!!
> 
> Congratulations :bfp:
> NSN2013 :happydance:
> 
> See ladies don't count yourself out till the real AF visits!!!
> 
> Sallyhansen76, looks very promising are you 7dpo or 10dpo, couldn't figure out from your journal?
> 
> Essie, hope you get an answer soon, did you maybe ovulate later than you thought?
> 
> Really sorry to hear AF has come:
> Jaspergold :hugs:
> Angelgirl4573 :hugs:
> 
> Welcome new ladies, hope this month brings you a glorious :bfp::
> Perplexed :flower:
> Wann :flower:
> Kissmequick :flower:
> Missmom :flower:
> Jerseygirl11 :flower:
> 
> All the best with testing today: Lovepink81, Brookettc3 & DHBH0930!!

Thanks Bellydreams! I've been stalking this website for months and all of you have helped a lot!


----------



## brismommy

I'm out girls ... on to the next round of clomid


----------



## Dannixo

brismommy said:


> I'm out girls ... on to the next round of clomid

Aww I'm so sorry! Fingers crossed and prayers sent for next month.


----------



## Perplexed

Bellydreams said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Almost mid way through March and what an exciting month it has turned into!!
> 
> Congratulations :bfp:
> NSN2013 :happydance:
> 
> See ladies don't count yourself out till the real AF visits!!!
> 
> Sallyhansen76, looks very promising are you 7dpo or 10dpo, couldn't figure out from your journal?
> 
> Essie, hope you get an answer soon, did you maybe ovulate later than you thought?
> 
> Really sorry to hear AF has come:
> Jaspergold :hugs:
> Angelgirl4573 :hugs:
> 
> Welcome new ladies, hope this month brings you a glorious :bfp::
> Perplexed :flower:
> Wann :flower:
> Kissmequick :flower:
> Missmom :flower:
> Jerseygirl11 :flower:
> 
> All the best with testing today: Lovepink81, Brookettc3 & DHBH0930!!


Congrats for BPF

and thank you Bellydreams!


----------



## tublet

I think AF is on her way had some spotting last night - relieved now though as I was worried what on earth was going on!


----------



## AshNTom

Am I being included? Please look at my chart! :)


----------



## ginny83

Your chart doesnt work for me Ash


----------



## Mrs A

Me either


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Same here, I don't get anything when I click.


----------



## AshNTom

Oh... Any suggestions?? Does this link work?? 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/42d058/ttc.png


----------



## Hopin4ABump

No, that one just says that you're 7 DPO, is that right?
When sharing, you want to choose the option that says bbCode Code: (Message Boards) and then choose if you want the thumbnail or just the link. Does this help?


----------



## Dannixo

Hello ladies, hope every one is doing well. Had my mid cycle ultrasound today and found out we have 10 eggs! So they decidednot to give me my noverall injection shot. Didn't want to overstimulate the overies or be like octomom lol. Waiting for my positive on my opk then plenty of baby dancing. Maybe we will get lucky and catch one of them. Only 2 of the 10 were the size they need to be but the rest could grow. Uterine lining was where it needed to be.


----------



## DHBH0930

I'm out, the :witch: showed up right on time:grr: Onto cycle #4. I was at least happy to have a 14 day LP

GL ladies


----------



## Dannixo

DHBH0930 said:


> I'm out, the :witch: showed up right on time:grr: Onto cycle #4. I was at least happy to have a 14 day LP
> 
> GL ladies

Aww I'm so sorry. Good luck for next month. Prayers sent.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Bellydreams said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Almost mid way through March and what an exciting month it has turned into!!
> 
> Congratulations :bfp:
> NSN2013 :happydance:
> 
> See ladies don't count yourself out till the real AF visits!!!
> 
> Sallyhansen76, looks very promising are you 7dpo or 10dpo, couldn't figure out from your journal?
> 
> Essie, hope you get an answer soon, did you maybe ovulate later than you thought?
> 
> Really sorry to hear AF has come:
> Jaspergold :hugs:
> Angelgirl4573 :hugs:
> 
> Welcome new ladies, hope this month brings you a glorious :bfp::
> Perplexed :flower:
> Wann :flower:
> Kissmequick :flower:
> Missmom :flower:
> Jerseygirl11 :flower:
> 
> All the best with testing today: Lovepink81, Brookettc3 & DHBH0930!!

Im was actualyl 7 dpo today 8 dpo...but got a faulty test...ink never dried properly. So holding uring for a few hours retesting alter.


----------



## bonjo808

add a huggie emoticon to my name. AF came a day later than usually but still showed :(


----------



## kissmequick

I just wanted to send my love to all the girlies that the witch has caught since I was here last. Fx for the next round for all of you. I'm pretty sure I'm out too, feel very crampy today.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## essie0828

Still in limbo here. Going on 4 days late and bfn. Will be going to doctor at 130 and will see what he thinks is up.


----------



## JessiBear1992

Anyone know how good the 88¢ tests at walmart are??


----------



## sallyhansen76

pretty good! i got my first bfp at 9 dpo in my first preg. :)


----------



## cbeebies

Think I'm on my way out. Lots of cramping going on and very grumpy!


----------



## AshNTom

Hopin4ABump said:


> No, that one just says that you're 7 DPO, is that right?
> When sharing, you want to choose the option that says bbCode Code: (Message Boards) and then choose if you want the thumbnail or just the link. Does this help?

Hmm that's what I did so no idea why it's not working.... Did u click on the yellow ticker??


----------



## Bellydreams

tublet said:


> I think AF is on her way had some spotting last night - relieved now though as I was worried what on earth was going on!

Sorry to hear Tublet, let me know if AF happens and I'll change your status. Like NSN, spotting your still in with a chance!!


----------



## Bellydreams

essie0828 said:


> Still in limbo here. Going on 4 days late and bfn. Will be going to doctor at 130 and will see what he thinks is up.

Hope you get some answers Essie!


----------



## gaboo

last night my boobs hurt sooooo bad. Felt like they had been shot with a paintball gun.
Today, still sore but not Near as bad. that makes me a touch nervous...
Hungry all day and light cramps and weird pressure.
super bloated and gassy, constipation.
I want to test soooo bad. Only 2 days left though so I will try and stick it out.
Most all of these are my normal PMS symptoms except I never get crampy before, only when I start and the bloating is out of control, I dont normally bloat this much! My pants arent fitting right! :nope:


----------



## StrawBerry2

Hi ho hi ho.... Back to WTT I go.... 

*AF showed two days early (last night)...brown spotting is how she starts...and BFN this morning*

So Happy and Healthy 9 months to all the blessed ladies who got their :bfp: :)

And :hug: to all the other ladies still TTC! God Bless... 

I'll be in TTC September then 

God Bless.
xXx


----------



## Skywalker

Please put me down for March 21! :)


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Ladies...
Sooo..I guess I'm out. Today was test day for me!! BFN!! Today is CD32...15DPT. I called my DR office they want me to wait till Friday and retest if it's a BFN then I will start Provera sine my periods are super irregular...God knows when AF will want to show up... Sucks to be me!!
Yesterday I asked on of the Nurse Practitioner to order a beta. She did...I got the results today! It was <2. I was looking it up and I guess you have to be >5. Does anyone know what <2 even means? I know not pregnant! But would it be 0 if you're not pregnant? IDK!! lol...Anyways I wanted to make sure I really wasn't before I start my next round. This time. I'm doing IUI....I'll keep you guys posted! Congrats to all the BFP's!! and :dust" to the rest of us!! Off to ROUND 2!


----------



## Bellydreams

Very sorry to hear AF is starting:
Brismommy :hugs:
DHBH0930 :hugs:
Bonjo808 :hugs:
Strawberry2 :hugs:
Lovepink81 :hugs:

Welcome new ladies:
Dannixo :flower: - let me know your date!
Skywalker :flower:

Time to test: Kissmequick all the best hon!

Just want to check I haven't missed adding a date for you: Tulip11, Twag, HockeyWife86, Chirpywife, Pipsbabybean & NDTaber9211?

Let me know how you are!!


----------



## JessiBear1992

I am four days late.....I don't fit in my normal pants as comfortably as I did before. All pain in the lower half (kinda of cramping/stretching) has stopped and every night around supper time I am sick. testing tomorrow!!!! I am hoping for a BFP!!! :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Well my faint line turned out to be an evap. Because two tests since have been bfn. Im only 9 dpo so still early still in the game but i no longer ahev my faint line ;)


----------



## Scarlett P

Hello!

Congrats to all the ladies who got their BFP this month :happydance: and BIG :hugs: to those whose AF showed.

Please can you put me down? Hoping I finally O'd after acupuncture. This cycle was a bit different to my usual ones so I'm expecting AF this Sat or Sun (trying not to get my hopes up!)

:dust: to everyone still in the tww

x


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Gaboo* What DPO are you right now? You've got some majoy symptoms going on girl!

*StrawBerry & Lovepink* :hugs: sorry AF got you :(

*Skywalker* Hi :flower: I'm testing on the 21st as well :)

*JessiBear* Can't wait for you to test!!! Let us know!

*sally* it's still super early!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Lovepink81 said:


> Hi Ladies...
> Sooo..I guess I'm out. Today was test day for me!! BFN!! Today is CD32...15DPT. I called my DR office they want me to wait till Friday and retest if it's a BFN then I will start Provera sine my periods are super irregular...God knows when AF will want to show up... Sucks to be me!!
> Yesterday I asked on of the Nurse Practitioner to order a beta. She did...I got the results today! It was <2. I was looking it up and I guess you have to be >5. Does anyone know what <2 even means? I know not pregnant! But would it be 0 if you're not pregnant? IDK!! lol...Anyways I wanted to make sure I really wasn't before I start my next round. This time. I'm doing IUI....I'll keep you guys posted! Congrats to all the BFP's!! and :dust" to the rest of us!! Off to ROUND 2!

My guess, without knowing the lab and what variety of instrument they use, is that the limit of detection is 2. Meaning they cannot accurately measure anything less than 2, but they know your level is less than what they can detect with a degree of certainty. 

And AFM... CD 34/ 11 DPO... temp way down for second day in a row, but not officially out yet, even though I'm pretty sure I will be sooner or later. I'll keep my testing date, just in case this doesn't resolve itself by then.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Clandestine, you never know - that temp could spike up in time for a bfp! FX'd for you!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks. I guess I know it's not over until the witch shows, but it's not even a dip - it's a plummet! My boobs are still killing me, so there's still some amount of progesterone flowing, but definitely not much. I'll keep my FX, but not hold my breath!


----------



## 10yrslater

Curious to know what you ladies think. Last night I had some dull cramps only for a bit. This morning when I wiped tp had a bit of pink tinged cm on it. Now I am feeling odd twinges where the cramps were last night. I am not sure what to think because I had not experienced this before.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

10yrslater said:


> Curious to know what you ladies think. Last night I had some dull cramps only for a bit. This morning when I wiped tp had a bit of pink tinged cm on it. Now I am feeling odd twinges where the cramps were last night. I am not sure what to think because I had not experienced this before.

Could be IB!!! If it is, you should be able to see a BFP within the next few days! When are you testing?


----------



## Dannixo

I am testing the 25th.


----------



## 10yrslater

Hopin4ABump said:


> 10yrslater said:
> 
> 
> Curious to know what you ladies think. Last night I had some dull cramps only for a bit. This morning when I wiped tp had a bit of pink tinged cm on it. Now I am feeling odd twinges where the cramps were last night. I am not sure what to think because I had not experienced this before.
> 
> Could be IB!!! If it is, you should be able to see a BFP within the next few days! When are you testing?Click to expand...

Not sure I have had so many:bfn: that I may wait until after af is due but you never know!


----------



## missscotia

Hiya,

I am now out for this month :(

She came this morning, a couple of days early :shrug:

Good luck everyone for their :bfp: :flower:


----------



## jsmom88

Can so one please explain to me how to put my chart up from fertility friend.


----------



## gaboo

AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0948.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## rhiannon240

gaboo said:


> AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Congrats! That's a great line!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats, gaboo!


----------



## Electricat

Have you guys seen this link?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=8


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ahhh Gaboo!!! I knew it!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Skyler2014

Congrats Gaboo, that is an awesome line.
9dpo for me. 3 days until witch is expected


----------



## jsmom88

gaboo said:


> AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

how awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## ProfWife

Gaboo!! That is an awesome strong line!! Congratulations!!


----------



## jsmom88

out of all the hpts i took, this is the only one that had some appearance of 2 pink lines. I'm not due to test til the 17th or 18th so i'm not getting my hopes up high right about now. Usually if it was an evap, it wouldn't have color or show up so quickly. What do you ladies think?


----------



## ProfWife

Jsmom... That looks like we will hopefully get a picture in a few days of two beautiful lines!


----------



## Dannixo

gaboo said:


> AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Congratulations!!!!! Happy and healthy nine months to you.


----------



## MrsLemon

I got caught :( i hate the witch...onto cycle 4 i go


----------



## gaboo

jsmom88 said:


> out of all the hpts i took, this is the only one that had some appearance of 2 pink lines. I'm not due to test til the 17th or 18th so i'm not getting my hopes up high right about now. Usually if it was an evap, it wouldn't have color or show up so quickly. What do you ladies think?

I see a line! Hope it gets darker everyday!!


----------



## gaboo

DH and I have decided not to tell anyone until 12 weeks because of what happened January. 
I feel pretty good about it though because my line was never that strong with my chemical. Fx'D for a very sticky :baby:
So thankful I have yall to share it with cause otherwise I think I would go crazy not being able to tell anyone!


----------



## gaboo

MrsLemon said:


> I got caught :( i hate the witch...onto cycle 4 i go

So sorry MrsLemon. Good luck next month! :flower:


----------



## jsmom88

gaboo said:


> DH and I have decided not to tell anyone until 12 weeks because of what happened January.
> I feel pretty good about it though because my line was never that strong with my chemical. Fx'D for a very sticky :baby:
> So thankful I have yall to share it with cause otherwise I think I would go crazy not being able to tell anyone!

That is a very strong beautiful line! I'm so happy for you and the rest of the ladies who got their bfp!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

MrsLemon, I'm sorry that the :witch: got you friend. :hugs:

jsmom, that looks like a line to me! Still early so keep testing! FX'd for you!

gaboo, I don't blame you. I just had a mmc in Jan, I'm not sure how i'll handle if I get a bfp again. Have you made your doc appt yet?


----------



## gaboo

No, I havent made an appointment yet.
I could go to the urgent care today, but otherwise it takes like 3 weeks to get into my OB :wacko:

To all of our March BFP's I made a thread in the First Trimester forum. Everyone is welcome to join to go through the first few weeks together!
Will also be keeping a tab on everyone here! :kiss:


----------



## cbeebies

Congratulations gaboo!! Jsmom that looks like a line to me. Test again! 
As for me, AF due today at the latest I think but nothing. Absolutely no symptoms though so scared to test. Worried it will be :bfn: or if it is :bfp: that I don't have any symptoms. What do you think ladies?


----------



## gaboo

:test:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Go for it!


----------



## JessiBear1992

gaboo said:


> AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Congrats gaboo!!! I am so excited for you!!! :) H&H 9 months :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Cbeebies I would test too - but I know that feeling at least if you don't test there is still hope :) but test test test , then post post post


----------



## jsmom88

cbeebies said:


> Congratulations gaboo!! Jsmom that looks like a line to me. Test again!
> As for me, AF due today at the latest I think but nothing. Absolutely no symptoms though so scared to test. Worried it will be :bfn: or if it is :bfp: that I don't have any symptoms. What do you think ladies?

I would test. I wasn't having any symptoms either.


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi ladies,

Hope your month is going well!! Turns out this has been a really bad month for me so hope things cheer up (more info in my journal) so hope things are better for you all!

So really sorry AF has showed:
Missscotia :hugs:
MrsLemon :hugs:

Sorry to hear Sallyhansen, but we'll wait till your test date!!

Big Congrats to:
:bfp: Gaboo :happydance: I knew you would from your symptoms!!

Jsmom88, hope that line gets stronger keep us informed!!

Welcome new lady:
Scarlett P :flower: 

Thanks Dannixo, I'll update your date for you!

Time to POAS, JessiBear1992 & ClandestineTX!!

If I do happen to miss an update for you please PM me or shout out to Bellydreams in your post and hopefully I'll pick it up!

Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## berniegroves

Yay gaboo!!!! So excited for you!!!
What will your due date be roughly??

Yay!!

Fingers crossed for everyone else 
Xx


----------



## gaboo

Well, I ovulated when I think I did, the calculator comes out to Thanksgiving day! LOL!!


----------



## babysaa

gaboo said:


> Well, I ovulated when I think I did, the calculator comes out to Thanksgiving day! LOL!!

Yayyyyy!!! Congrat's, soo happy for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sorry, I thought I posted - BFNs and two days of tragically low temps with no sign of anything (just ominous awareness that witch visit was imminent) - finally started spotting this afternoon, which I was actually grateful to see, as I was scared of another 17 day LP with BFNs and no idea what was going on! Onto April/ cycle 6...


----------



## SloppyJoe

Hey all!! Put me down for March 17th. (AF is due 17th)


Symptoms: Sore boobs (nothing new, however.) 
Slight cramping in my lower abdomen / left ovary(AF doesn't make me hurt until after the 1st day of spotting) No spotting that I see.
Gassy
Headache (but I have a sinus infection..so yeah) 

I got a POS OPK on the 3/7/13 AND on 3/8/13, and have did the dirty days prior, and days after.
Last pregnancy (july 2012) I had cramps early, and within a week of ovulating my boobs felt heavy and swollen to the touch. Hoping for a BFP!

Will keep ya'll updated!


----------



## essie0828

:hi: ladies. 

I'm officially 5 days late :wacko:


----------



## Halloweenmomy

essie0828 said:


> :hi: ladies.
> 
> I'm officially 5 days late :wacko:

Have you tested???


----------



## Soon2bGorda

Bellydreams said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Let us know your testing date and we can pass the March TWW time!
> 
> Sorry to hear AF is visiting - All the best for next month:
> MrsA :hugs: - Buddysmum :hugs: - KayD1025 :hugs: - Pinklisa28 :hugs:
> Doodlegirl :hugs: - LadyDi :hugs: - Stewie_G :hugs:
> KatyR :hugs: - Lazydaisys :hugs: - Sprite30 :hugs:
> Pixiemama :hugs: - Moreta :hugs: - Friskyfish :hugs:
> Ready2bmum :hugs: - Dynamicmae :hugs: - Lcgoodac :hugs:
> Wilsmom :hugs: - MItoDC :hugs: - Shea2653 :hugs:
> Vri :hugs: - NewMrsJones :hugs: - Bellydreams :hugs:
> Toffee87 :hugs: - Lovepink :hugs: - 291 :hugs:
> ..Marie.. :hugs: - Zelly1 :hugs: - BabyHopeG :hugs:
> Mouse_chicky :hugs: - Lilmissmup :hugs: - Try2findbaby :hugs:
> Jaspergold :hugs: - Angelgirl4573 :hugs: - Brismommy :hugs:
> DHBH0930 :hugs: - Bonjo808 :hugs: - Lovepink81 :hugs:
> StrawBerry2 :hugs: - Missscotia :hugs: - MrsLemon :hugs:
> 
> Big congratulations:
> :bfp: TandB :happydance:
> :bfp: Rockinmomtobe :happydance:
> :bfp: Missjenn :happydance:
> :bfp: Berniegroves :happydance:
> :bfp: Mimomma :happydance:
> :bfp: Ginny83 :happydance:
> :bfp: Mumofone25 :happydance:
> :bfp: Babysaa :happydance:
> :bfp: Wanabe mum :happydance:
> :bfp: Catydid :happydance:
> :bfp: Missjennakate :happydance:
> :bfp: Swatipunshi :happydance:
> :bfp: Stephaniexx :happydance:
> :bfp: NSN2013 :happydance:
> :bfp: Gaboo
> Light :bfp: Jsmom88 - keep testing!!
> :sadangel: Shellideaks :hugs:
> 
> :test: 1st Girlibird, Darlingdiva, Kno, Poppy144 & Flower Lily
> :test: 2nd Latrying, JaimieKaye & Natjenson
> :test: 3rd Amcolecchi, Rach.jay, Kesh89 & Kerjack
> :test: 4th Nightnurse
> :test: 5th Puggyflump, 01k204, Babyboop & Dnt813
> :test: 6th Toothfairy26, Kris80 & Unexpected3
> :test: 7th Excited4first
> :test: 8th DazzlingDanie, KitteyKat2010, Baby4me2013, Essie0828 & Chelsealu
> :test: 9th Justagiraffe, Mummy2Lexi & EiffelBebe
> :test: 10th Shasha, Ttc_zgrimes & Mustbemadbaby
> :test: 11th Zizzle, Mii, Jaspergold & Strongerdust
> :test: 12th Brookettc3
> :test: 13th Kissmequick
> :test: 14th JessiBear1992 & ClandestineTX
> 
> 15th: Andrea28 & Twiggers
> 16th: Rhiannon240, Missmom & Scarlett P
> 17th: Sharan, Cbeebies, Leftwonderin & Jenna132
> 18th: Sallyhansen76, Heelsgirl, Jay900, Babyrogers & Lemondrops
> 19th: AshNTom & Waiting4Damon
> 20th: Izanamie, MrsA (2nd March date) & Wann, Soon2bgorda
> 21st: Tundralife2, Mowat, Klandagi, Hopin4Abump, Chickyfluff82, Jerseygirl11 & Skywalker
> 22nd: FTMommy01
> 23rd:
> 24th: Prowife
> 25th: Sunshinemom01, KatyR (2nd March date), Sprite30 (2nd March date), Flannelsheets & Dannixo
> 26th: Perplexed
> 27th: Doodlegirl (2nd March date) & Sixtwelve09
> 28th: Jessthemess
> 29th: Pizzawagon
> 30th:
> 31st: Wilsmom (2nd March date)
> 
> TBA: Tulip11, Twag, HockeyWife86, Chirpywife, Pipsbabybean & NDTaber9211
> 
> All the best ladies!!! :bfp: for all

I wanna join! can you add my name to the 20th? Although I'm going to be testing earlier than that that's when af is due


----------



## cbeebies

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: I'm so scared!!! :dust: to everyone still waiting x


----------



## Try2findbaby

Congrats cbeebies! And u were so convinced u were out?! Happy and healthy 9 months!

Gaboo - that line is so good it looks like its jumping out of the screen at me! So many fx for u and ur sticky bean :hugs: many congrats.

I am 6dpo with rising temps but not much else to report as this is my last month ttc I will fully indulge in symptom spotting if u please :rofl:


----------



## shasha

Bellydreams said:


> Congrats on the :bfp::
> Stephaniexx :happydance:
> 
> Sorry to hear AF arrived:
> Zelly1 :hugs:
> BabyHopeG :hugs:
> Mouse_chicky :hugs:
> 
> Welcome new ladies:
> EiffelBebe :flower: 9
> Waiting4Damon :flower: 19
> 
> Hope it works out Shellideaks
> 
> Testing time ladies: MrsLemon, Shasha, Ttc_zgrimes, Mustbemadbaby & Lilmissmup.

hi ladies the witch finally got me on Tuesday. so on to the next cycle


----------



## essie0828

Halloweenmomy said:


> essie0828 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies.
> 
> I'm officially 5 days late :wacko:
> 
> Have you tested???Click to expand...

Yeah, bfn on Tuesday. Haven't tested since.....probably will 2moro


----------



## JessiBear1992

still bfn. I don't know what to think because the witch hasn't arrived either. I had back pain so bad I had to lay on the floor at work.


----------



## swatipunshi

congratulations to all the ladies who got their BFP:happydance:


----------



## essie0828

JessiBear1992 said:


> still bfn. I don't know what to think because the witch hasn't arrived either. I had back pain so bad I had to lay on the floor at work.

When were you due?


----------



## jsmom88

Can you please add me back to the 18th. I tested this morning with a first response and it was stark white where the other line should be. I think it was just the answer brand test as they both looked the same. As of the 18th I will be one day late. I'm such a poas addict that I think I've started testing early. I'm having slight cramps and my boobs ache from time to time so it feels more like af is on her marry way


----------



## JessiBear1992

Well af was suppose to come on the tenth. One of the sites on google.said it was suppose to come on the 14th but my.calendar usually isn't wrong. Either way I am late


----------



## Hopin4ABump

congrats cbeebies!! :happydance:


----------



## dnt813

O haven't been on here here in over a week, but updating. I went to my doc visit on the 5th and they got a bfn then two days later Af still hadn't shown so I retested on the 7th and got my bfp ! I am noww 5 weeks and5 days! Good luck to all u beautiful ladies and dont ever ever give up!


----------



## ClandestineTX

CD 35/ 12 DPO... temp a little up from tragic lows for the past two days, but not officially out yet even though I'm pretty sure I will be sooner or later (spotting started yesterday). 
It's infuriating, because we've worked so hard despite massive issues with family and traveling - but, it is what it is - just wish this would get on with it, so I could move on to cycle #6.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

congrats dnt!!

Sorry Clandestine, I know it's not easy :( :hugs: to you.


----------



## dnt813

Clad, doesn't sound like your out yet. I spotted a few times round 12dpo and had horrible Af cramps for two weeks, the week before and after Af was due. Still have em. When I saw my spotting my heart fell into my stomach but I still had hope. Just keep your head up n don't give up!


----------



## KayD1025

Hope I can join you ladies <3

I am currently on CD18, and I am just 1DPO, so I will be testing the 27th!! Praying for a BFP for us all :hugs:

I am definetly a POAS addict so chances are I will cave and test earlier, but I'm trying to hold off until the 27th! 

Good luck, God bless, and lots and lots of baby dust to us all :dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

dnt813 said:


> Clad, doesn't sound like your out yet. I spotted a few times round 12dpo and had horrible Af cramps for two weeks, the week before and after Af was due. Still have em. When I saw my spotting my heart fell into my stomach but I still had hope. Just keep your head up n don't give up!

Thanks, dnt813! I'm definitely not out yet, but with my temperatures (and then the spotting) it just seems absurd for me to get my hopes up at this point. FX for a BFP at some point! And Congrats! on yours!


----------



## jsmom88

I'm so down this morning. I feel like I have done everything right this cycle and still nothing. I wish I could see inside of my body so that I knew what was going on. This is my second back to back cycle using Clomid and Ovidrel. This cycle with the Clomid my body responded well so I just knew this would be the cycle. On top of it all my one year anniversary is on the 23rd and I really wanted to get a :bfp: so that could be my hubby's anniversary gift. I guess if I do see af I'll give it one more shot and hopefully give my son a birthday gift he has been wanting for a while.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*jsmom* :hugs: I know this process is crappy. You WILL get your bfp!!! You never know when it's going to happen!!! Plus, you're not out this cycle yet! You still have a few days before AF is even due, right?! Don't be so down on yourslef, you don't know yet! FX'd for you!!! :flower:


----------



## 10yrslater

Congrats on the :bfp: dnt

I have nothing new going on except a short bout of nausea this am and a few twinges here and there after the pinkish cm that one time i have had nothing else but here is to hoping. 

Lots of :dust:to everyone!


----------



## deemarie1223

I posted in the other thread before i saw this one, oops! Im 2 dpo, testing on the 28th (trying to wait till i miss af) but it might be earlier depending on symptoms and such. Thanks for adding me!


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi Ladies,

We've officially hit the half way mark!! Enjoy the rest of the month ladies, hoping :bfp:'s for all!

Really sorry you are out Shasha :hugs:

Big congrats to our latest :bfp:'s:
Cbeebies :happydance:
Dnt813 :happydance:

Hang in there ClandestineTX, hope it's implantation spotting!

All updated Jsmom88, it's still early so hope that line pops back up!

Welcome new ladies:
SloppyJoe :flower:
Soon2bGorda :flower:
Deemarie1223 :flower:

Welcome back KayD1025, I've popped in your second March date!!

Get out those HPTs and POAS: Andrea28 & Twiggers


----------



## ClandestineTX

Totally not implantation spotting! Did you see my temps the last three days??? LOL, and did you know if you get three days in a row of temps below your coverline FF tries to take away your crosshairs? I put them back with manual override, which is super fun to say - sounds downright dirty! I am officially back to CD 1, now cycle #6. Really, really OK with it as anyone following my crazy journal understands it was almost asking for a miracle this past cycle. This time around we'll be continuing temping and OPKs and working hard with my husband to take back control of our lives (and our health and well-being), so here's hoping for better days ahead!


----------



## Bellydreams

ClandestineTX said:


> Totally not implantation spotting! Did you see my temps the last three days??? LOL, and did you know if you get three days in a row of temps below your coverline FF tries to take away your crosshairs? I put them back with manual override, which is super fun to say - sounds downright dirty! I am officially back to CD 1, now cycle #6. Really, really OK with it as anyone following my crazy journal understands it was almost asking for a miracle this past cycle. This time around we'll be continuing temping and OPKs and working hard with my husband to take back control of our lives (and our health and well-being), so here's hoping for better days ahead!

:dohh: fortunately I'm a temping novice (second month temping now). I'll pop you down for AF, but onwards and upwards for this new cycle, bring on the :bfp:!!


----------



## Soon2bGorda

Who's going for their bfp tomorrow morning?


----------



## JessiBear1992

So I am now on my 5th day of being late.....I don't get what is going on! My tests come back negative but this is not normal for me. Plus I keep getting sick (one right after the other) and every little thing is getting infected!!! oh please tell me someone has some idea. I am going insane!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Well me I'm testing on the 17th but now I am so nervous . Last night before bed had the tiniest bit of blood on wiping ( just a small streak on the toilet paper) I mean tiny ! My heart sank , fully expected AF this morning but no sign at all . Not quite suRe what it was , looked like I'd hit the tissue off a small cut . I'm DPO 12 today and going to the bathroom is like playing Russian roulette !! Cebbies I'm over the moon for you :)


----------



## Excited4First

Hi girls I got my bfp this morning still in shock because I didn't think it was going to happen at all! Posted pic in bfp announcements.

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## wann

Excited4First said:


> Hi girls I got my bfp this morning still in shock because I didn't think it was going to happen at all! Posted pic in bfp announcements.
> 
> Baby dust to all!!

congratulations


----------



## jsmom88

Good day ladies. Hope everyone is doing well.
AFM my temp is getting higher and staying above my cover line. I went to the bathroom and I noticed a small amount of brownish blood on the tp. Been having cramps last few days so I'm thinkin it's af. Today I'm on cd26, but FF and my days says cd25. Af almost always comes every 27 days for me so I'm a little nervous. I'm going to continue keeping my chin up and fxd until the witch shows up full force.


----------



## JessiBear1992

Pretty sure I am out. Went to the bathroom and had light pink blood on the tp


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Excited4First said:


> Hi girls I got my bfp this morning still in shock because I didn't think it was going to happen at all! Posted pic in bfp announcements.
> 
> Baby dust to all!!

:yipee: congrats!!


----------



## ProfWife

excited4first...CONGRATULATIONS!!! How exciting!!


AFM - 8 dpo - breast feel like someone hit me from the side (nips are INCREDIBLY sensitive), so swollen I had to go to my bra that is one cup size larger to feel comfortable, some nausea/dizziness for a few moments the last few days, and I'm bloated far more than usual (I toggle between and 6 and an 8 in American sizes...my 8 jeans aren't fitting right).

I want to be optimistic, but all of the above should be WAY too early at 8 dpo. I think I'm just in for a wicked AF this month. Temps aren't going up like they normally do.


----------



## ClandestineTX

JessiBear1992 said:


> So I am now on my 5th day of being late.....I don't get what is going on! My tests come back negative but this is not normal for me. Plus I keep getting sick (one right after the other) and every little thing is getting infected!!! oh please tell me someone has some idea. I am going insane!!

My last cycle was like that. I had a 17 day LP and only had two days of heavy spotting (wasn't enough to be considered CD 1) went and got blood work (hCG and progesterone) and then found out the hCG was neg. and I had follicular phase progesterone levels - meaning my spotting was considered by my body to be a period. There are also women who don't get their BFPs until 21-24 DPO, so (as always) it could go either way. I hope your limbo doesn't last too long, as I know how thrilling the three-week-wait can be. 



Left wonderin said:


> Well me I'm testing on the 17th but now I am so nervous . Last night before bed had the tiniest bit of blood on wiping ( just a small streak on the toilet paper) I mean tiny ! My heart sank , fully expected AF this morning but no sign at all . Not quite suRe what it was , looked like I'd hit the tissue off a small cut . I'm DPO 12 today and going to the bathroom is like playing Russian roulette !! Cebbies I'm over the moon for you :)

I hope the witch stays away for you, but wanted to say that nearly all of us feel your pain of toilet roulette. 



Excited4First said:


> Hi girls I got my bfp this morning still in shock because I didn't think it was going to happen at all! Posted pic in bfp announcements.
> 
> Baby dust to all!!

Congrats!


----------



## 10yrslater

Excited4First said:


> Hi girls I got my bfp this morning still in shock because I didn't think it was going to happen at all! Posted pic in bfp announcements.
> 
> Baby dust to all!!

Congrats on the :bfp::flower:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Bellydreams said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> Totally not implantation spotting! Did you see my temps the last three days??? LOL, and did you know if you get three days in a row of temps below your coverline FF tries to take away your crosshairs? I put them back with manual override, which is super fun to say - sounds downright dirty! I am officially back to CD 1, now cycle #6. Really, really OK with it as anyone following my crazy journal understands it was almost asking for a miracle this past cycle. This time around we'll be continuing temping and OPKs and working hard with my husband to take back control of our lives (and our health and well-being), so here's hoping for better days ahead!
> 
> :dohh: fortunately I'm a temping novice (second month temping now). I'll pop you down for AF, but onwards and upwards for this new cycle, bring on the :bfp:!!Click to expand...

Thanks. Also my "light reading" on folliculogenesis gave me some new optimism, yesterday. My charts do show ovulation that had perplexed me a bit, but I think it may have been not the greatest ovulation due to a lot of high-level hormonal intervention via BC. I think the last cycle, with a detectable LH surge and everything, is (hopefully) pointing toward my body finally getting everything back online... so FX for cycle #6.


----------



## 10yrslater

Soon2bGorda said:


> Who's going for their bfp tomorrow morning?

Thinking about POAS today but nervous because it is early and you know how the:bfn:make you feel.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

10yrslater, stay strong! Don't do it! I'm right there with you :hugs: I'm testing Monday at the very earliest, but plan to hold off until Thursday.


----------



## Dannixo

Excited4First said:


> Hi girls I got my bfp this morning still in shock because I didn't think it was going to happen at all! Posted pic in bfp announcements.
> 
> Baby dust to all!!

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## essie0828

Still waiting on AF........6days late today :( bfn every test


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Think you should see your doc, essie?


----------



## essie0828

Saw him Tuesday. Bfn there to, having to wait a week or 2 and go back. Ughh all this waiting. Pretty sure its just a messed up cycle. Not pregnancy :(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:hugs: Thinking of you.


----------



## gaboo

YAY for :bfp: 's!!! Congratulations 
Cbeebies :happydance::happydance::happydance:
dnt :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Excited4first :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Keep in touch in the march BFP thread in first trimester forum!

JessiBear- Not giving up hope on you yet! Im worried about you being sick though. Have you thought about going to the doctor?

Essie- What a weird situation. Anything that would have thrown you off like that? Keep us updated


----------



## rhiannon240

Im out...af showed up right on time. Fx for everyone still waiting


----------



## Dannixo

rhiannon240 said:


> Im out...af showed up right on time. Fx for everyone still waiting

I'm sorry! Fingers crossed and prayers sent for next month!


----------



## essie0828

gaboo said:


> YAY for :bfp: 's!!! Congratulations
> Cbeebies :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> dnt :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Excited4first :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Keep in touch in the march BFP thread in first trimester forum!
> 
> JessiBear- Not giving up hope on you yet! Im worried about you being sick though. Have you thought about going to the doctor?
> 
> Essie- What a weird situation. Anything that would have thrown you off like that? Keep us updated

Gaboo I have a horrible cold and I had an increase in my thyroid meds 2 weeks ago so im thinking that's it. DD also has a cold and is not sleeping well, not to mention this week has been packed with doctors appointments for me, DD and DH. Exams and interviews as well. I think I have wore myself out and AF is hanging back till im a bit stronger. Need some :sleep::sleep:


----------



## Skyler2014

Congrats to those with the BFPs 18 on March 14th, that's still more than 1 a day :) Good luck to those still waiting to test. 3 days for me if af doesn't show up. I had a 11 day lp last time so she's due tomorrow. 
:hugs: to those who got af :witch:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Babyrogers, you're chart is still looking UP! I hope it's triphasic!!!


----------



## brookettc3

Just went to the doctors today and had a HCG blood draw. Praying I get a positive but I am highly doubting it will happen. I am 3-4 days late now.


----------



## Skyler2014

Clandestine, I sure hope so. I was so surprised and happy when my temp went to 36.6 today, I was like, finally, I almost have the temperature of a normal person. Plus, I'm taking it as a good sign that it went up instead of down with af due tomorrow


----------



## ClandestineTX

babyrogers said:


> Clandestine, I sure hope so. I was so surprised and happy when my temp went to 36.6 today, I was like, finally, I almost have the temperature of a normal person. Plus, I'm taking it as a good sign that it went up instead of down with af due tomorrow

I agree it's a good sign. Keeping my FX for you!


----------



## MissLmxxx

Yay can I join! AF started yesterday! Woo, another month of hardcore trying ;)


----------



## Wilsmom

Positive opk today!!! Fx'ed!!!


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi Ladies,

It's officially my weekend and boy do I need it!! I'm cd8 and my boobs/nipples are hurting so bad, never had this before and feeling sick all the time. Hope all this recent stress I'm not getting ill! Hope everyone is having a great week!

Really sorry AF is visiting: 
ClandestineTX :hugs:
Rhiannon240 :hugs:

Big congrats to our latest :bfp::
Excited4first :happydance:

Welcome newcomer:
Misslmxxx :flower: - let me know your date and I'll add you to the list!

Get out those HPTs and POAS: 
Missmom & Scarlett P


----------



## doodlegirl

Hi ladies, 

I would like to say big congrats to all that got their BFP and I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months. And also sorry to all that got AF or are stuck in not knowing 'what the hell is going on'.

I have been a bit low last couple of weeks. Spent too much time with my partners pregnant sister, my friend is now 34 weeks, and we have 2 new preggies in our circle of friends. I also traveled to my mum's and was worried that we will miss my ovulation. I came back cd 11 and i thought i will be just about to ovulate. However all opks negative, temps. down. No sings of ew cm, nothing, just like no hormones are in my body. My cycles are usually around 26 days long, regular, never missed a period, with lp around 12 days so i should have had ovulated by now. I was getting more low, thought early menaupause is on the way and even started to think whether we will adopt or get lots of dogs instead lol. Crazy. 
I spent £20 on Clearblue digitals yesterday as thought: 'hmm, maybe these cheapies are jut not right'. and no smiley face yesterday. Then this morning i did a cheapie with FMU and i got i believe pos. OPK, the lines are almost identical. Do you think it matters that it was FMU? I am so excited about this and will do Clearblue digital in few hours or till i can hold my urine. Maybe those 2 two hours flights delayed my ovulation? I will try upload my morning opk to know your opinion, i would really appreciate it. That would be so great to get pregnant this month and i would test on my bithday, if not I will have to seek some fertility help as turing 35 :( Thank you for your comments. x x x x x


----------



## doodlegirl

Please tell me you honest opinion, is it positive or almost positive OPK?

Thank you ladies. :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







20130316_073918 - Copy.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bellydreams

doodlegirl said:


> Please tell me you honest opinion, is it positive or almost positive OPK?
> 
> Thank you ladies. :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Looks positive to me, but I'm really not an OPK expert!

Hope you can get it this cycle, and join your preggo friends!


----------



## Skyler2014

Doodlegirl and Bellydreams, you have the same picture! Very confusing lol!


----------



## doodlegirl

babyrogers said:


> Doodlegirl and Bellydreams, you have the same picture! Very confusing lol!

LOL true, i will change mine since Bellydream is the big boss here :thumbup:xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## doodlegirl

Yeeeeey :) xxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







20130316_085939 - Copy.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bellydreams

doodlegirl said:


> babyrogers said:
> 
> 
> Doodlegirl and Bellydreams, you have the same picture! Very confusing lol!
> 
> LOL true, i will change mine since Bellydream is the big boss here :thumbup:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Hehehe!!! I'm on my phone so not easy for me to add a photo, plus I'm slack at trying to figure it out! I wanted to find a lady dreaming of having a pregnant belly, but couldn't find the right image! Great minds think a like hey, but cute new image Doodlegirl!! Plus yay for smiley OPK!


----------



## Impatientone

Sign me up for March 17! Hopefully the luck of the Irish will be with me :) this is my first day on this site- wonderful to have a place to feel like I'm normal when I'm going crazy in the 2WW :p


----------



## PixieQ

Please add me to the testing date for March 29th. Thanks! I am on CD 15 right now.


----------



## Skyler2014

I like the new pic doodle girl and congrats on the positive opk.
Af was due today. Hasn't shown yet but my temp dropped :( hoping its just because of this stupid cold. I was probably breathing through my mouth but that's probably just wishfull thinking. If it doesn't show up by Monday morning I will still test


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. It seems very quiet lately on here. What symptoms are you all having?

Welcome new ladies: 
Impatientone :flower: 17
PixieQ 29

Get out those HPTs and POAS: 
Sharan, Leftwonderin, Jenna132, SloppyJoe & Impatientone

Does anyone have an update for the following ladies:
Girlibird, Darlingdiva, Kno, Poppy144, Flower Lily, Latrying, JaimieKaye, Natjenson, Amcolecchi, Rach.jay, Kesh89, Kerjack, Nightnurse, Puggyflump, 01k204, Babyboop, Toothfairy26, Kris80, Unexpected4, DazzlingDanie, KitteyKat2010, Baby4me2013, Essie0828, Chelsealu, Justagiraffe, Mummy2Lexi, EiffelBebe, Ttc_zgrimes, Mustbemadbaby, Zizzle, Mii, Jaspergold, Strongerdust, Brookettc3, Kissmequick, JessiBear1992, Andrea28, Twiggers, Missmom & Scarlett P.

I know some of you ate still waiting for a result or AF but let us know how you are!


----------



## JessiBear1992

Bellydreams said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend. It seems very quiet lately on here. What symptoms are you all having?
> 
> Welcome new ladies:
> Impatientone :flower: 17
> PixieQ 29
> 
> Get out those HPTs and POAS:
> Sharan, Leftwonderin, Jenna132, SloppyJoe & Impatientone
> 
> Does anyone have an update for the following ladies:
> Girlibird, Darlingdiva, Kno, Poppy144, Flower Lily, Latrying, JaimieKaye, Natjenson, Amcolecchi, Rach.jay, Kesh89, Kerjack, Nightnurse, Puggyflump, 01k204, Babyboop, Toothfairy26, Kris80, Unexpected4, DazzlingDanie, KitteyKat2010, Baby4me2013, Essie0828, Chelsealu, Justagiraffe, Mummy2Lexi, EiffelBebe, Ttc_zgrimes, Mustbemadbaby, Zizzle, Mii, Jaspergold, Strongerdust, Brookettc3, Kissmequick, JessiBear1992, Andrea28, Twiggers, Missmom & Scarlett P.
> 
> I know some of you ate still waiting for a result or AF but let us know how you are!

I'm out. AF came yesterday


----------



## Dannixo

JessiBear1992 said:


> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend. It seems very quiet lately on here. What symptoms are you all having?
> 
> Welcome new ladies:
> Impatientone :flower: 17
> PixieQ 29
> 
> Get out those HPTs and POAS:
> Sharan, Leftwonderin, Jenna132, SloppyJoe & Impatientone
> 
> Does anyone have an update for the following ladies:
> Girlibird, Darlingdiva, Kno, Poppy144, Flower Lily, Latrying, JaimieKaye, Natjenson, Amcolecchi, Rach.jay, Kesh89, Kerjack, Nightnurse, Puggyflump, 01k204, Babyboop, Toothfairy26, Kris80, Unexpected4, DazzlingDanie, KitteyKat2010, Baby4me2013, Essie0828, Chelsealu, Justagiraffe, Mummy2Lexi, EiffelBebe, Ttc_zgrimes, Mustbemadbaby, Zizzle, Mii, Jaspergold, Strongerdust, Brookettc3, Kissmequick, JessiBear1992, Andrea28, Twiggers, Missmom & Scarlett P.
> 
> I know some of you ate still waiting for a result or AF but let us know how you are!
> 
> I'm out. AF came yesterdayClick to expand...

Aww I'm so sorry! Fingers crossed and prayers sent for next month!


----------



## gaboo

JESSIBEAR!!
Im so sorry honey, I thought for sure you had it. :cry:
Will keep you in my prayers for next month.
Send me a message sometimes to keep me updated :hugs:


----------



## gaboo

Essie,
How are you holding up? Anything new? <3


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I tested, 9 DPO pretty early but it's kind of a hint of a line there. Not sure if I'm quite sold. Pic in my journal if anyone's interested in weighing in their opinion!!!! 
Hope everyone's having a great weekend.


----------



## AshNTom

I'm 12dpo and when I wiped after peeing this morning I have a few small glob of yellow gelatinous cm on the toilet tissue. I thought it was weird so I checked cm and cp and pulled out a huge piece of stretchy, yellowish clear cm with a barely noticeable smear of blood in it. Took a test yesterday and got a bfn.... Am having really bad back pain, like I'd get when AF is due only a lot worse... Help please??


----------



## SloppyJoe

No AF yet. She's due later today. 
Have been phantom cramping?? 
Lol.
Will update later today when I wake up from sleeping and test. 
Just to be sure, I used FF last month. Had period from 17 on, lasted til 22nd. Positive lh surge on this month @ 7th and 8th. I've got a regular cycle (except for the O days) so testing on the 17th is correct, right?? I think i've confused myself LOL..


----------



## gaboo

AshNTom said:


> I'm 12dpo and when I wiped after peeing this morning I have a few small glob of yellow gelatinous cm on the toilet tissue. I thought it was weird so I checked cm and cp and pulled out a huge piece of stretchy, yellowish clear cm with a barely noticeable smear of blood in it. Took a test yesterday and got a bfn.... Am having really bad back pain, like I'd get when AF is due only a lot worse... Help please??

I HAD THAT!! I know exactly what you are talking about! It was super weird and a huge chunk, not quite like EW, different than I have ever seen!
I didnt test til two weeks after that though. I think I am further along than I was thinking...
Hopefully that means in a couple days you will get a :bfp: !!


----------



## AshNTom

gaboo said:


> AshNTom said:
> 
> 
> I'm 12dpo and when I wiped after peeing this morning I have a few small glob of yellow gelatinous cm on the toilet tissue. I thought it was weird so I checked cm and cp and pulled out a huge piece of stretchy, yellowish clear cm with a barely noticeable smear of blood in it. Took a test yesterday and got a bfn.... Am having really bad back pain, like I'd get when AF is due only a lot worse... Help please??
> 
> I HAD THAT!! I know exactly what you are talking about! It was super weird and a huge chunk, not quite like EW, different than I have ever seen!
> I didnt test til two weeks after that though. I think I am further along than I was thinking...
> Hopefully that means in a couple days you will get a :bfp: !!Click to expand...

Ohhh fingers crossed!! But I don't want to get too excited! Lol thanks!!


----------



## Skyler2014

I won't be testing on Monday, Af arrived at night instead of the morning :( oh well, cycle 3. I can start next months thread if you ladies would like? Unless Bellydreams wants to start it?


----------



## daisyday

Hi guys.

I think I'm currently 7dpo on my first clomid cycle. At how many dpo does everyone usually start testing? 

I know that I should really wait until af is due but I'm so impatient lol. 

So how long do you guys usually hang out for?


----------



## Left wonderin

Well I tested today bfn but still no sign of AF , not really sure if I'm 12 DPO or 14 DPO so if no show by Wednesday ill test again . 

Happy st Patrick day everyone :)


----------



## doodlegirl

babyrogers said:


> I won't be testing on Monday, Af arrived at night instead of the morning :( oh well, cycle 3. I can start next months thread if you ladies would like? Unless Bellydreams wants to start it?

Oh sorry Babyrogers, do we not hate the witch? Its such a rollercoaster isnt it, I hope you will be the lucky one next month. FX


----------



## doodlegirl

Hopin4ABump said:


> I tested, 9 DPO pretty early but it's kind of a hint of a line there. Not sure if I'm quite sold. Pic in my journal if anyone's interested in weighing in their opinion!!!!
> Hope everyone's having a great weekend.

Hi Hopin4aBump, I dont know about others but your pic does not show for me on you thread. Do you have it somewhere else, eg. countdowntopregnancy.com? 

Anyway I hope it is BFP :) x


----------



## Bellydreams

babyrogers said:


> I won't be testing on Monday, Af arrived at night instead of the morning :( oh well, cycle 3. I can start next months thread if you ladies would like? Unless Bellydreams wants to start it?

Hey Babyrogers, that'd be great if you start the next month. If I don't get a Bfp next cycle I'm out for a month, so don't think I could get through the break coming on here everyday!

Sorry to hear AF got you! :hugs:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## ciz

hello i was meant to have af 2 days ago and still no sign. Iv had upset stomach for 2 weeks, yesterday i had alot of white watery cm, today iv woken up feeling sick but not actually been sick. boobs arent sore. i did a fr last week but was neg but maybe way too early??


----------



## KayD1025

ciz said:


> hello i was meant to have af 2 days ago and still no sign. Iv had upset stomach for 2 weeks, yesterday i had alot of white watery cm, today iv woken up feeling sick but not actually been sick. boobs arent sore. i did a fr last week but was neg but maybe way too early??

Sounds promising, especially since you missed AF :thumbup: If you are only 2 days late, last week was definitely too early! Get a test, and test tomorrow morning FMU!! Keep us updated :flower:

Good luck, God bless, and lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## Dannixo

daisyday said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I think I'm currently 7dpo on my first clomid cycle. At how many dpo does everyone usually start testing?
> 
> I know that I should really wait until af is due but I'm so impatient lol.
> 
> So how long do you guys usually hang out for?

I usually test at 12 dpo and its its negative I test again at 14 dpo.


----------



## jsmom88

well my cycles are usually 27 days long and today i'm on cd 28 with no sign of af. My days says af is due on the 18th, but my other calenders say today she is due. Either way i want her to stay away and I really want my bfp. Any news from anyone else?


----------



## ClandestineTX

babyrogers said:


> I won't be testing on Monday, Af arrived at night instead of the morning :( oh well, cycle 3. I can start next months thread if you ladies would like? Unless Bellydreams wants to start it?

I'm sorry, ma'am. At least you had an almost totally normal cycle? Probably not much consolation, but a good sign in my opinion. 



daisyday said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I think I'm currently 7dpo on my first clomid cycle. At how many dpo does everyone usually start testing?
> 
> I know that I should really wait until af is due but I'm so impatient lol.
> 
> So how long do you guys usually hang out for?

The average DPO for a positive is 11.8 days, by textbook math you shouldn't be able to get a positive home test earlier than 10 DPO, but it happens on here all the time (may be due to a slight miscalculation in ovulation date). You could start tomorrow at 8 DPO, but remember that a BFN before your next cycle is due to start doesn't necessarily mean anything and there are women who don't see a BFP until 21-24 DPO. Some women really get upset seeing BFNs and try to avoid them; if you're sure it won't disappoint you, test whenever you feel like it. 



jsmom88 said:


> well my cycles are usually 27 days long and today i'm on cd 28 with no sign of af. My days says af is due on the 18th, but my other calenders say today she is due. Either way i want her to stay away and I really want my bfp. Any news from anyone else?

Do you chart or track ovulation in some way? Cycle length can vary by as much as week or more if ovulation gets delayed for some reason. You could always test, if you pretty sure you're late. *Most* (but definitely not all) women will get a BFP by testing when their next cycle was due.

AFM... waiting for babyrogers to start a new testing thread for April, hoping in the absence of travel/ time zone change/ massive stress that I'll ovulate much earlier than CD 23 this time.


----------



## mowat

Unbelievably, I got 2 lines this morning! Well, actually, 4 lines since I did 2 tests! BFP for sure. Never thought it would happen after my MMC, 4 surgeries, no AF for 10 months.... Coming up to the second anniversary of my due date. So shocked.

Check out my chart---FF this morning that I might not have ovulated. Okay, whatever you say!


----------



## Soon2bGorda

mowat said:


> Unbelievably, I got 2 lines this morning! Well, actually, 4 lines since I did 2 tests! BFP for sure. Never thought it would happen after my MMC, 4 surgeries, no AF for 10 months.... Coming up to the second anniversary of my due date. So shocked.
> 
> Check out my chart---FF this morning that I might not have ovulated. Okay, whatever you say!

Congrats!!! Sticky dust


----------



## Dannixo

mowat said:


> Unbelievably, I got 2 lines this morning! Well, actually, 4 lines since I did 2 tests! BFP for sure. Never thought it would happen after my MMC, 4 surgeries, no AF for 10 months.... Coming up to the second anniversary of my due date. So shocked.
> 
> Check out my chart---FF this morning that I might not have ovulated. Okay, whatever you say!

Congratulations! Happy and healthy none months to you!


----------



## Soon2bGorda

Been having ovulation like cramps today. Just 3 more days till testing. I did sneak a test in today at 8 dpo but it was a bfn of course


----------



## Skyler2014

Awesom April BFP'S
To all the ladies who got af this cycle, come join me :)


----------



## ProfWife

Mowat - Congratulations!!!

AFM...still waiting. I thought I got a second line a few days ago, but it was an evap. I'm 10 dpo today. I normally have a 14-day LP, so I'm going to test again Tuesday or Wednesday. If nothing and no AF on Thursday, I'll use my 10miu test on Friday morning. Keep getting mild cramps...breasts are SUPER sore on the sides and the nipples. Temps went up pretty high yesterday and today; so, I'm praying I get a 3rd day straight of the high temps which should flip my FF to indicate triphasic.


----------



## jsmom88

I just started tempting again this cycle, but i dont think they are very accurate. FF gave me a green line today predicting that i ovulated on cd 25 which is way off. I received my ovidrel hcg shot on Feb 27th which means i should have ovulated that night or the next day. I'm pretty doubtful right now as i tested and bfn. I'm having small af cramps so it's just a matter of time before she shows now.


----------



## Soon2bGorda

jsmom88 said:


> I just started tempting again this cycle, but i dont think they are very accurate. FF gave me a green line today predicting that i ovulated on cd 25 which is way off. I received my ovidrel hcg shot on Feb 27th which means i should have ovulated that night or the next day. I'm pretty doubtful right now as i tested and bfn. I'm having small af cramps so it's just a matter of time before she shows now.

I'm right there with you in the cramping hopefully it's implantation bfp dust!


----------



## ClandestineTX

jsmom88 said:


> I just started tempting again this cycle, but i dont think they are very accurate. FF gave me a green line today predicting that i ovulated on cd 25 which is way off. I received my ovidrel hcg shot on Feb 27th which means i should have ovulated that night or the next day. I'm pretty doubtful right now as i tested and bfn. I'm having small af cramps so it's just a matter of time before she shows now.

I've never had a green line before, what does that mean exactly? And I don't know what day was CD 25 for you, versus Feb 27th! I would think that if you ovulated Feb 27th or 28th, you'd have a BFP right now - but as they all say around here, it's not over until the witch shows. Sorry you are in doubtful limbo, I've spent so much time there lately. And just for my FYI, is the ovidrel hcg shot the same thing as a "trigger"? 

And in somewhat of a random note, I do think the accuracy of anyone's chart on FF is questionable. The software definitely forgets that it can be up to 48 hours after a positive OPK for ovulation and then temps can go up as late as 3 days after it... makes sense why some get what seem like impossibly early BFPs, why so many charts look like they have "perfect" timing and still get BFNs, and a reminder that we should all put emphasis on the likely week of ovulation and not just a few days!


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi Ladies,

I have a bad case of Mondayitis today, really not in the mood to go to work, the weekend really is too quick. What did you all do this weekend?

Sorry AF came:
JessiBear1992 :hugs:
Babyrogers :hugs:
Twiggers :hugs:

Big congrats:
:bfp: Mowat :happydance:

Time to test ladies:
Sallyhansen76, Heelsgirl, Jay900, Lemondrops & Jsmom88


----------



## Scarlett P

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

It was a very happy St Paddy's Day in our house! The first two were from yesterday - but in the afternoon not FMU and I was already having problems trying to hold my wee for more than 2 hours!

The 3rd is from 1am this morning, when I woke up busting for the loo AGAIN. Does it matter that the lines are not darker?

Still hasn't sunk in as we really didn't think it would be possible, even my acupuncturist has said it's a miracle and I keep thinking I'm going to wake up and it's all a dream!

Congrats to the other ladies with BFP over the weekend, BIG :hugs: for those whose AF has arrived. And lots of :dust: to all those waiting!!

:flower: xx
 



Attached Files:







bfp.JPG
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Perplexed

mowat said:


> Unbelievably, I got 2 lines this morning! Well, actually, 4 lines since I did 2 tests! BFP for sure. Never thought it would happen after my MMC, 4 surgeries, no AF for 10 months.... Coming up to the second anniversary of my due date. So shocked.
> 
> Check out my chart---FF this morning that I might not have ovulated. Okay, whatever you say!

Congrats!! Good luck! 



Scarlett P said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> It was a very happy St Paddy's Day in our house! The first two were from yesterday - but in the afternoon not FMU and I was already having problems trying to hold my wee for more than 2 hours!
> 
> The 3rd is from 1am this morning, when I woke up busting for the loo AGAIN. Does it matter that the lines are not darker?
> 
> Still hasn't sunk in as we really didn't think it would be possible, even my acupuncturist has said it's a miracle and I keep thinking I'm going to wake up and it's all a dream!
> 
> Congrats to the other ladies with BFP over the weekend, BIG :hugs: for those whose AF has arrived. And lots of :dust: to all those waiting!!
> 
> :flower: xx

Congrats as well :hugs: Good luck on your new journey!


----------



## Left wonderin

Scarlett P said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> It was a very happy St Paddy's Day in our house! The first two were from yesterday - but in the afternoon not FMU and I was already having problems trying to hold my wee for more than 2 hours!
> 
> The 3rd is from 1am this morning, when I woke up busting for the loo AGAIN. Does it matter that the lines are not darker?
> 
> Still hasn't sunk in as we really didn't think it would be possible, even my acupuncturist has said it's a miracle and I keep thinking I'm going to wake up and it's all a dream!
> 
> Congrats to the other ladies with BFP over the weekend, BIG :hugs: for those whose AF has arrived. And lots of :dust: to all those waiting!!
> 
> :flower: xx

So delighted for you , you are now officially a hope bringer for all those who think itis impossible and will never happen :))))) make sure and spread your amazing news far and wide


----------



## Scarlett P

Thank you and I promise I will...just so scared I'm going to jinx it...and I can't make an appointment at my Drs yet as their computers are all broken! So wanted my blood test done today so I knew I hadn't imagined it all LOL. Hope you get your BFP realy soon :flower: xx


----------



## ProfWife

Oh...technology is such a pain sometimes! However, CONGRATULATIONS!!


This morning, I got the alert on my FF that I am "possibly triphasic"! Praying these temps stay up, up up!!


----------



## Scarlett P

Thank you :flower: fingers crossed they stay up, up up!!!! :dust: xx


----------



## ciz

Still no af 3 days late and neg test =(


----------



## AshNTom

Well today cm is milky again, cp in high closed and soft. AF due tomorrow. Not sure what to yhink


----------



## sallyhansen76

Af got me yesterday...onto cycle 19 ttc :(


----------



## jsmom88

ClandestineTX said:


> jsmom88 said:
> 
> 
> I just started tempting again this cycle, but i dont think they are very accurate. FF gave me a green line today predicting that i ovulated on cd 25 which is way off. I received my ovidrel hcg shot on Feb 27th which means i should have ovulated that night or the next day. I'm pretty doubtful right now as i tested and bfn. I'm having small af cramps so it's just a matter of time before she shows now.
> 
> I've never had a green line before, what does that mean exactly? And I don't know what day was CD 25 for you, versus Feb 27th! I would think that if you ovulated Feb 27th or 28th, you'd have a BFP right now - but as they all say around here, it's not over until the witch shows. Sorry you are in doubtful limbo, I've spent so much time there lately. And just for my FYI, is the ovidrel hcg shot the same thing as a "trigger"?
> 
> And in somewhat of a random note, I do think the accuracy of anyone's chart on FF is questionable. The software definitely forgets that it can be up to 48 hours after a positive OPK for ovulation and then temps can go up as late as 3 days after it... makes sense why some get what seem like impossibly early BFPs, why so many charts look like they have "perfect" timing and still get BFNs, and a reminder that we should all put emphasis on the likely week of ovulation and not just a few days!Click to expand...

I'm not really sure what the green line means either as this is my first time going this far with charting. Yes ovidrel is the same as a trigger shot. I'm with you on me should have had my bfp by now if I was indeed pregnant. Feb 27 was my cd10.


----------



## KayD1025

Congrats Scarlett! Such amazing news, I wish you a healthy and happy 9 months!! :hugs:

To all the ladies in the TWW with me, keep your faith, Good luck, God bless and lots and lots of baby dust to us all :dust:

Sorry to all the ladies that the witch got, I pray that you get your BFP next cycle <3


----------



## MissyMom

I believe I am out. Tested Negative again today


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi Ladies,

Hope the last few left are coping in your 2 week wait!

Sorry AF came:
Sallyhansen76 :hugs:

Big congrats:
:bfp:Scarlett P :happydance:

Time to POAS:
AshNTom & Waiting4Damon


----------



## AshNTom

Poas bfn :( but not out til the witch rears her ugly head so fx she doesn't! Will test again Friday if she doesn't show up before then


----------



## bubbles1013

I had my IUI on Sat the 16th trigger shot on 14th, 1st day of cycle was Feb 28th, so Im not sure when to test. My luteal phase seems to only last 10 or 11 days most months... help :)


----------



## essie0828

:witch: showed up finally. 10 days late and with a vengeance. Congrats to all the new bfp's :)


----------



## Perplexed

Not testing yet and the date Im testing is actually only going to happen if AF is late but I already feel out this month. Feels like AF is going to show up in a day or two. And I'm so so weepy! I hope it actually isn't AF!!


----------



## Skyler2014

Sorry Essie but at least she didn't play games too Lon or have to be brought on by something else. :hugs: hope this is your next cycle


----------



## Try2findbaby

I should be testing today but I'm ill and have been having very high temps. Af is due today but no sign, I usually get tmi - blood smelling cm two- three days before af but nothing. As I'm ill I keep peeing in the middle of the night so I'm going to try and test this afternoon. Urrrrgggghhhh!


----------



## burtch

hello, can i join with u all, ladies?

af is due in 3 days, also..

im having some of PMS symptoms, sore boobs, dizziness naseous feeling, mild cramps once in a while,.. 

just keeping Fxd af doesnt come.. 

good luck to those who are still going to test this month!!


----------



## Gohan3117

Hi! I'm new here! My DH and I are trying to conceive our first little one! I am 11dpo and probably testing in the morning with First Response Early Result. We are also waiting on a blood hCG which we will get news on Wednesday! After two cycles unsuccessful, we're really hoping! :))) *fingers crossed*


----------



## bubbles1013

bubbles1013 said:


> I had my IUI on Sat the 16th trigger shot on 14th, 1st day of cycle was Feb 28th, so Im not sure when to test. My luteal phase seems to only last 10 or 11 days most months... help :)

I said it was Saturday.. it was Friday :wacko: they gave me the option for either guess that is why I had that in my silly mind!


----------



## ciz

still no af today 5 days late now, been having ewcm? not alot but enough to notice. belly is upset again. still eating constantly. slight cramps too. neg preg test neg ov test dunno what to think


----------



## bubbles1013

I think I will go with March 26 please!


----------



## Luvthejourney

AF is due on the 21st. This is our 3rd month TTC. I was feeling hopeful early on. I had AF like cramping 6 DPO and was then crazy bloated for about 5 days. Yesterday I took two 10 minute naps and felt really tired and grumpy. Today I'm a little nauseous, my nips are sore, and I have a slight headache. These could all be AF symptoms. I'm trying to be hopeful :shrug:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Could you put me down for March 23rd? :thumbup:


----------



## Try2findbaby

I never ever ever thought I'd be able to write this but I got my bfp this afternoon!

After a year trying and calling this month our last I am absolutely gobsmacked! Clandestine, babyrogers and belly dreams and others I may have forgotten - don't give up hope! No matter what happens we have been sent an amazing sign that its possible. I am amazed and feeling exhausted too! Congrats to other bfps!


----------



## Try2findbaby

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

See above!


----------



## ProfWife

Try2findbaby said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> See above!

WOOOO HOOOO!!!!!! :happydance: Congratulations!! 

Praying I can join the celebratory dance in a few days. 12 dpo and temps still high (triphasic).


----------



## Skyler2014

Yay try2findbaby, I'm so happy for you :happydance: congrats. Do we get to see this :bfp: ?


----------



## Try2findbaby

Thank u both ladies! I am in shock and tempted to sleep with the pee sticks under my pillow although that would be gross! If u let me know how to do it I will happily share! I am technologically challenged!


----------



## babysaa

Try2findbaby said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> See above!

Congrats hunny!!!! Soo happy and excited for you, please come join us on the November thread :hugs:


----------



## KayD1025

ProfWife said:


> Try2findbaby said:
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> See above!
> 
> YAY!!! :happydance:
> That is so exciting!! Congrats, and Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!
> 
> God bless :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## chelsealynnb

Try2findbaby said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> See above!

Yay!! Congrats!!!


----------



## BabyHopeG

Try2findbaby said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> See above!

Congratulations!! Enjoy every second!


----------



## Dannixo

Try2findbaby said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> See above!

Yay!! Congratulations!!! Happy and healthy nine months to you! You've given me hope that it could still happen for me.


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi Ladies,

Wow another great day!! The exciting update are as follows.

Welcome new ladies:
Bubbles1013 :flower:
Burtch :flower: 
Gohan3117 :flower:
Luvthejourney :flower:
Chelsealynnb :flower:

Sorry AF came:
Essie0828 :hugs:

Big congrats:
:bfp: Try2findbaby :happydance:

Time to POAS:
Izanamie, MrsA (2nd March date), Wann, Soon2bGorda & Gohan3117

Update for some long lost ladies:
Twag - on break
Poppy - :sadangel: sorry for your loss
Babyboop - AF :hugs:
Amcolecchi - AF :hugs:
Kesh89 - AF :hugs:
NDTaber9211 -AF :hugs:


----------



## SloppyJoe

Still waiting on AF. She was due 17th, so 3 days late! Hopefully she doesn't show up this week. If not, I'll be testing Friday.


----------



## Bellydreams

Try2findbaby said:


> I never ever ever thought I'd be able to write this but I got my bfp this afternoon!
> 
> After a year trying and calling this month our last I am absolutely gobsmacked! Clandestine, babyrogers and belly dreams and others I may have forgotten - don't give up hope! No matter what happens we have been sent an amazing sign that its possible. I am amazed and feeling exhausted too! Congrats to other bfps!

Forgot to ask, I had you down as AF, so does this mean you were mistaken?


----------



## waiting4damon

BFN yesterday! No AF though, so there's still hope!


----------



## Skyler2014

Try2findbaby said:


> Thank u both ladies! I am in shock and tempted to sleep with the pee sticks under my pillow although that would be gross! If u let me know how to do it I will happily share! I am technologically challenged!

Sure, hit Post reply (not quick reply) and there is a black paperclip at the top by the smiley face. Click on the paperclip, it will load a new page. Select the photo and make sure you hit upload or it won't work. Then close window and post reply and it should work. :)


----------



## Perplexed

congrats on your bfp Try2findbaby! best of luck!


----------



## burtch

Luvthejourney said:


> AF is due on the 21st. This is our 3rd month TTC. I was feeling hopeful early on. I had AF like cramping 6 DPO and was then crazy bloated for about 5 days. Yesterday I took two 10 minute naps and felt really tired and grumpy. Today I'm a little nauseous, my nips are sore, and I have a slight headache. These could all be AF symptoms. I'm trying to be hopeful :shrug:

we are almost on the same boat hun, AFs due on the 22nd and im feeling what ur feeling too.. but m not keeping my hopes high since i usually feel the same thing when AFs about to show its ugly face and my temps right now are on its way down,.. :)

but still, goodluck to us hun, and lots and lots of :dust:..


----------



## Left wonderin

SloppyJoe said:


> Still waiting on AF. She was due 17th, so 3 days late! Hopefully she doesn't show up this week. If not, I'll be testing Friday.

Me too sloppyjoe - holding out to test again on Friday :) 1st test on sat a bfn .keep me posted :)


----------



## Electricat

She snuk up on me this morning - b!tch :growlmad:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Anyone else finding it hard to hold off on testing until their test date?? Seems ages away!


----------



## Soon2bGorda

Testing in 2 hours with an answer brand. If it turns up to be bfn I'm 95% sure af will be starting tonight


----------



## ClandestineTX

Try2findbaby said:


> I never ever ever thought I'd be able to write this but I got my bfp this afternoon!
> 
> After a year trying and calling this month our last I am absolutely gobsmacked! Clandestine, babyrogers and belly dreams and others I may have forgotten - don't give up hope! No matter what happens we have been sent an amazing sign that its possible. I am amazed and feeling exhausted too! Congrats to other bfps!

:happydance: CONGRATS!!! :happydance:

Out of curiosity, were you on any type of hormonal BC before you started trying? I've been reading science again... and think I've convinced myself some of us with weird delays are from interrupting the development of mature follicles. Collecting all the anecdotal evidence I can (really just to make myself feel better about starting cycle 6 last week).



babyrogers said:


> Yay try2findbaby, I'm so happy for you :happydance: congrats. Do we get to see this :bfp: ?

I was going to ask her the same thing, until I saw you beat me to it! 



chelsealynnb said:


> Anyone else finding it hard to hold off on testing until their test date?? Seems ages away!

I don't even try to hold off until mine, as I'm a POAS-addict. I just don't "count" the BFNs prior to my official testing date.


----------



## jsmom88

I sware when ur trying for a baby af plays games with you when she comes late. Af was due for me on the 17th and she is still a no show.


----------



## jsmom88

I'm a little curious about what's going on. I've noticed a lot of women are getting their cycles late this month. Is it because its a longer month from Feb or the time change? Just seems a little weird to me.


----------



## ClandestineTX

jsmom88 said:


> I'm a little curious about what's going on. I've noticed a lot of women are getting their cycles late this month. Is it because its a longer month from Feb or the time change? Just seems a little weird to me.

I'm part of a group that all had later ovulation, seemingly without cause, except in my case where I had time-zone-change travel, twice before the daylight savings time change - including missing two full nights of sleep a week and a half apart. So my "late" cycle was really due to late ovulation, if that makes sense. Bodies are crazy sometimes, that's for sure.


----------



## JerseyGirl11

Tested Early and got a BFP!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Soon2bGorda

BFN @ 11 dpo. AF should be arriving any time now


----------



## Soon2bGorda

JerseyGirl11 said:


> Tested Early and got a BFP!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

congratulations!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## chelsealynnb

I'm 8DPO today, tested this morning because my friend forced me to and I got this! (I took a second internet cheapie after the one pictured, and it was darker than this). I think you can count me in as a BFP!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :bfp: :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







HPT3:20.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 24









FRER3:20.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Dannixo

chelsealynnb said:


> I'm 8DPO today, tested this morning because my friend forced me to and I got this! (I took a second internet cheapie after the one pictured, and it was darker than this). I think you can count me in as a BFP!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :bfp: :bfp:

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Congrats!!


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations!!


----------



## wann

JerseyGirl11 said:


> Tested Early and got a BFP!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

congrats :)


----------



## wann

chelsealynnb : congrats , i can see the line definitely on 2nd test :)


----------



## wann

I took a test this morning was definitely positive. Dint click a picture.

I took the above test at 5 in the evening today ...can u see tihe 2nd line ???


----------



## Luvthejourney

burtch said:


> Luvthejourney said:
> 
> 
> AF is due on the 21st. This is our 3rd month TTC. I was feeling hopeful early on. I had AF like cramping 6 DPO and was then crazy bloated for about 5 days. Yesterday I took two 10 minute naps and felt really tired and grumpy. Today I'm a little nauseous, my nips are sore, and I have a slight headache. These could all be AF symptoms. I'm trying to be hopeful :shrug:
> 
> we are almost on the same boat hun, AFs due on the 22nd and im feeling what ur feeling too.. but m not keeping my hopes high since i usually feel the same thing when AFs about to show its ugly face and my temps right now are on its way down,.. :)
> 
> but still, goodluck to us hun, and lots and lots of :dust:..Click to expand...

Hope we both get our BFP! I couldn't resist and tested this morning with FMU and it was a BFN. Not too hopeful :cry: Baby dust to you!!!


----------



## Skyler2014

Wann, can definitely see that. That's 3 BFPs this morning??? That's amazing, congrats everyone.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Congrats Wann!


----------



## KayD1025

OMG, 3 BFP's today!! That's amazing :happydance: 

Congrats ladies, Happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:

Im feeling like this thread is a lucky one!! :thumbup:
Im 7DPO, waiting a few more days to test. 

Good luck, God bless, and lots of baby dust to us all :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## AshNTom

16dpo no AF or AF symptoms. Lots of nausea still getting bfns... If no AF by tomorrow. To the doctors it is!


----------



## SShylady

Bellydreams said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Let us know your testing date and we can pass the March TWW time!
> 
> Sorry to hear AF is visiting - All the best for next month:
> MrsA :hugs: - Buddysmum :hugs: - KayD1025 :hugs: - Pinklisa28 :hugs:
> Doodlegirl :hugs: - LadyDi :hugs: - Stewie_G :hugs:
> KatyR :hugs: - Lazydaisys :hugs: - Sprite30 :hugs:
> Pixiemama :hugs: - Moreta :hugs: - Friskyfish :hugs:
> Ready2bmum :hugs: - Dynamicmae :hugs: - Lcgoodac :hugs:
> Wilsmom :hugs: - MItoDC :hugs: - Shea2653 :hugs:
> Vri :hugs: - NewMrsJones :hugs: - Bellydreams :hugs:
> Toffee87 :hugs: - Lovepink :hugs: - 291 :hugs:
> ..Marie.. :hugs: - Zelly1 :hugs: - BabyHopeG :hugs:
> Mouse_chicky :hugs: - Lilmissmup :hugs:
> Jaspergold :hugs: - Angelgirl4573 :hugs: - Brismommy :hugs:
> DHBH0930 :hugs: - Bonjo808 :hugs: - Lovepink81 :hugs:
> StrawBerry2 :hugs: - Missscotia :hugs: - MrsLemon :hugs:
> Shasha :hugs: - ClandestineTX :hugs: - Rhiannon240 :hugs:
> JessiBear1992 :hugs: - Babyrogers :hugs: - Twiggers :hugs:
> Sallyhansen76 :hugs: - Essie0828 :hugs: - Babyboop :hugs:
> Amcolecchi :hugs: - Kesh89 :hugs: - NDTaber9211 :hugs:
> 
> Big congratulations:
> :bfp: TandB :happydance:
> :bfp: Rockinmomtobe :happydance:
> :bfp: Missjenn :happydance:
> :bfp: Berniegroves :happydance:
> :bfp: Mimomma :happydance:
> :bfp: Ginny83 :happydance:
> :bfp: Mumofone25 :happydance:
> :bfp: Babysaa :happydance:
> :bfp: Wanabe mum :happydance:
> :bfp: Catydid :happydance:
> :bfp: Missjennakate :happydance:
> :bfp: Swatipunshi :happydance:
> :bfp: Stephaniexx :happydance:
> :bfp: NSN2013 :happydance:
> :bfp: Gaboo :happydance:
> :bfp: Cbeebies :happydance:
> :bfp: Dnt813 :happydance:
> :bfp: Excited4first :happydance:
> :bfp: Mowat :happydance:
> :bfp: Scarlett P :happydance:
> :bfp: Try2findbaby :happydance:
> Light :bfp: Hopin4Abump - keep testing!
> 
> Sorry for your loss:
> :sadangel: Shellideaks :hugs:
> :sadangel: Poppy144 :hugs:
> 
> :test: 1st Girlibird, Darlingdiva, Kno & Flower Lily
> :test: 2nd Latrying, JaimieKaye & Natjenson
> :test: 3rd Rach.jay & Kerjack
> :test: 4th Nightnurse
> :test: 5th Puggyflump & 01k204
> :test: 6th Toothfairy26, Kris80 & Unexpected3
> :test: 8th DazzlingDanie, KitteyKat2010, Baby4me2013 & Chelsealu
> :test: 9th Justagiraffe, Mummy2Lexi & EiffelBebe
> :test: 10th Ttc_zgrimes & Mustbemadbaby
> :test: 11th Zizzle, Mii, Jaspergold & Strongerdust
> :test: 12th Brookettc3
> :test: 13th Kissmequick
> :test: 15th Andrea28
> :test: 16th Missmom
> :test: 17th Sharan, Leftwonderin, Jenna132, SloppyJoe & Impatientone
> :test: 18th Heelsgirl, Jay900, Lemondrops & Jsmom88
> :test: 19th AshNTom & Waiting4Damon
> :test: 20th Izanamie, MrsA (2nd March date), Wann, Soon2bGorda & Gohan3117
> 
> 21st: Tundralife2, Klandagi, Chickyfluff82, Jerseygirl11, Skywalker & Luvthejourney
> 22nd: FTMommy01 & Burtch
> 23rd: Chelsealynnb
> 24th: Prowife
> 25th: Sunshinemom01, KatyR (2nd March date), Sprite30 (2nd March date), Flannelsheets & Dannixo
> 26th: Perplexed & Bubbles1013
> 27th: Doodlegirl (2nd March date), Sixtwelve09 & KayD1025 (2nd March date)
> 28th: Jessthemess & Deemarie1223
> 29th: Pizzawagon & PixieQ
> 30th:
> 31st: Wilsmom (2nd March date)
> 
> TBA: Tulip11, HockeyWife86, Chirpywife, Pipsbabybean & Misslmxxx
> All the best ladies!!! :bfp: for all



Hi, can I join? Had a miscarriage 8/20/12. TTC again.

What do you think? Am I?

Symptoms & BBT

CD1-5 /AF (Feb 27th)
CD7-9 /no cm (cd 9-temp was 97.7
CD10 /creamy cm & (Temp-97.5) :sex:
CD11 /creamy cm 97.5
CD12 /creamy cm 97.7
CD13 /creamy cm 97.3
CD14 /creamy cm 97.7 :sex:
CD15 /creamy cm 97.3
CD16 /creamy cm 97.6 :sex:
CD17 /creamy cm 97.4
CD18 /creamy cm 97.4

CD19 /dry and tight cervix 97.5..:sex:.. Queasy right after BD when I stood up. Decreased appetite. Headache. Extremely full feeling and bloating this evening like I drank way too much water, but I barely ate this day or drank liquids. Very Gassy. Pain on right side of abdomen.Nausea all day (gagging only/never vomited).

CD20 /creamy cm 97.5 still bloated/full feeling. Tingly nipples. No appetite. Gassy. Tired. Acne on my belly over belly button(that's a 1st!).

CD21 / creamy cm 97.7 Woke up to my daughter cooking breakfast as usaual and all I could smell was the smell of a hospital. Best way to describe it. Heightened sense of smell. Low abdominal pulling. Queasy right after BD when I stood up. Decreased appetite. Headache.Very Gassy. Nausea this morning (gagging only/never vomited).

CD22 / did not check cm/ felt like EWCM tho. Temp spike of 98.4!!! :happydance::sex:A little nauseous (gagging only/no vomit)

All temps were taken at the same time everyday. I am currently taking Fertibella. Waiting til March 30th to :test:. Pray for me as it is not easy to :coffee: with so many symptoms. :dust::hug:


----------



## SShylady

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## KayD1025

SShylady said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Hi :hi:

Did you BD the day before the temp spike? When there is a temp spike, it means ovulation already occurred, usually the day before the temp spike. Best days to conceive are 2 days before ovulation and day of. Praying you get your BFP!! Keep us updated!! 

Good luck, God bless, and lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## KayD1025

SShylady said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Wait, I just read your post again, im a bit confused.. when did you ovulate? From the looks of it, it seems you didn't ovulate until CD21 because that was the day before your temp spike. Were you taking opks? :hugs:


----------



## Ravenrose08

I got a faint BFP this AM and intend to retest on 23rd to make sure. Is there somewhere i can upload a picture??


----------



## Skyler2014

Ravenrose08 said:


> I got a faint BFP this AM and intend to retest on 23rd to make sure. Is there somewhere i can upload a picture??

Yay congrats! hit Post reply (not quick reply) and there is a black paperclip at the top by the smiley face. Click on the paperclip, it will load a new page. Select the photo and make sure you hit upload or it won't work. Then close window and post reply and it should work. :)


----------



## Dannixo

Ravenrose08 said:


> I got a faint BFP this AM and intend to retest on 23rd to make sure. Is there somewhere i can upload a picture??

Yay!! Congratulations!!! Happy and healthy nine months. I can't wait to test now. 4 bfp's today!


----------



## SShylady

I BD'd 2 days before and day of :~)


----------



## SShylady

KayD1025 said:


> SShylady said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Wait, I just read your post again, im a bit confused.. when did you ovulate? From the looks of it, it seems you didn't ovulate until CD21 because that was the day before your temp spike. Were you taking opks? :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, I O'd lastnight on CD21 or this morning on CD22. No, don't use opk's


----------



## Bellydreams

SShylady said:


> KayD1025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SShylady said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Wait, I just read your post again, im a bit confused.. when did you ovulate? From the looks of it, it seems you didn't ovulate until CD21 because that was the day before your temp spike. Were you taking opks? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I O'd lastnight on CD21 or this morning on CD22. No, don't use opk'sClick to expand...

I'd say 20 or 21. Your temp went too high for it to be 22, but I am a novice (2nd month temping).


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi Ladies,

What a great surprise to wake up to 4 BFPs!!

Welcome new lady:
Sshylady :flower:

Sorry AF came:
Electricat :hugs:

Big congrats:
:bfp: Jerseygirl11 :happydance:
:bfp: Chelsealynnb :happydance:
:bfp: Wann :happydance:
:bfp: Ravenrose :happydance:

Time to POAS:
Tundralife2, Klandagi, Chickyfluff82, Skywalker & Luvthejourney

Update for some long lost ladies:
Toothfairy26 -AF :hugs:


----------



## SloppyJoe

I must say AF is here. :(!!

Hopefuly next month.


----------



## KayD1025

SloppyJoe said:


> I must say AF is here. :(!!
> 
> Hopefuly next month.

So sorry! Im truly hoping you get your BFP next cycle! 
Keep your head up :hugs:

Good luck, God bless, and lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## SShylady

Bellydreams said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> What a great surprise to wake up to 4 BFPs!!
> 
> Welcome new lady:
> Sshylady :flower:
> 
> Sorry AF came:
> Electricat :hugs:
> 
> Big congrats:
> :bfp: Jerseygirl11 :happydance:
> :bfp: Chelsealynnb :happydance:
> :bfp: Wann :happydance:
> :bfp: Ravenrose :happydance:
> 
> Time to POAS:
> Tundralife2, Klandagi, Chickyfluff82, Skywalker & Luvthejourney
> 
> Update for some long lost ladies:
> Toothfairy26 -AF :hugs:

Thanx for the warm welcome! Sorry for your loss Electricat. I had mc on 12/4/08 and 8/20/12. I am rooting for you. Your time will come.

Congrats on :bfp:'s ladies!! Looking for mine at the end of this month :happydance:


----------



## SShylady

Bellydreams said:


> SShylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KayD1025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SShylady said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Wait, I just read your post again, im a bit confused.. when did you ovulate? From the looks of it, it seems you didn't ovulate until CD21 because that was the day before your temp spike. Were you taking opks? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I O'd lastnight on CD21 or this morning on CD22. No, don't use opk'sClick to expand...
> 
> I'd say 20 or 21. Your temp went too high for it to be 22, but I am a novice (2nd month temping).Click to expand...

Thanx for the feedback. Now that I look at m chart, you are right :dohh::thumbup::flower::happydance:


----------



## doodlegirl

wow 27bfps. congratulations to the new ones and happy and healthy pregnancy. and sorry to those that the ugly witch got them.


----------



## ProfWife

Looks like I'll be joining April...

Temperature dropped, lost the triphasic pattern. I'm convinced, though, that I was pregnant....I had a VERY faint positive on Tuesday evening, but it was negative by Wednesday morning. I guess that makes it a chemical?


----------



## doodlegirl

wow 27bfps. congratulations to the new ones and happy and healthy pregnancy. and sorry to those that the ugly witch got them.


----------



## jsmom88

ProfWife said:


> Looks like I'll be joining April...
> 
> Temperature dropped, lost the triphasic pattern. I'm convinced, though, that I was pregnant....I had a VERY faint positive on Tuesday evening, but it was negative by Wednesday morning. I guess that makes it a chemical?

The same thing happend to me except my temps are still high. Call the doc and they ordered a beta test.


----------



## ProfWife

JS...What was the result? Do you know yet? I want to old out hope that perhaps today was a fluke and not look too much to one day, but it looks so similar to my normal monthly drop that it's hard to think it can be anything different.


----------



## jsmom88

getting ready to go do my blood test and i'm so nervous. the last time my period was this late i was 8 weeks pregnant. i don't think i can handle the call if they called to tell me it was negative. i guess now i can find out what is going on. fxd


----------



## jsmom88

ProfWife said:


> Looks like I'll be joining April...
> 
> Temperature dropped, lost the triphasic pattern. I'm convinced, though, that I was pregnant....I had a VERY faint positive on Tuesday evening, but it was negative by Wednesday morning. I guess that makes it a chemical?

my temp actually went up again this morning. it was 99.20 for the last two days and this morning it's 99.45. I maybe getting sick as i've been having some nausea. i also checked my cervix yesterday (ewww) and it was high and soft and closed. don't know what that means but thats what it was.


----------



## ProfWife

Praying for a positive for you! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## KayD1025

Is anyone else fighting with themselves not to test?! Ahh!!
Im 8DPO, CD25.. I was planning not to test until March 27th, but now "the testing urge" is starting to kick in and im starting to cave :wacko:

I haven't been symptom spotting this month, because I have been super busy. Just moved into our new house, been busy unpacking and getting everything done, along with taking care of my 15 month old.. It has really kept me thinking about other things.. BUT whenever I do get a free moment, I want to test!! :haha:

This is our last month TTC for a few months, so I am praying for a miracle, im praying for a BFP this month :flower:

How are all you ladies doing? Im so happy for all the BFP's this month, and im so sorry for all the ladies for the witch showed up for!! 

Good luck, God bless, and lots of baby dust to us all :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ProfWife

JS, I think the high soft and closed is supposed to be a good sign for early pregnancy. You may just be getting your BFP today!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

JS, i'm on the edge of my seat here! lol


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi Ladies,

Another mad March day! In case I don't get on here once a day for the next few days I will update everything on Monday. I'll be busy working at a wedding expo so might not have time to pop on!

Sorry AF came:
Sloppy Joe :hugs:

Jsmom88, everything sounds very promising, hope we can add you as our latest :bfp:!! Keep us updated!

Time to POAS:
FTMommy01 & Burtch

Update for some long lost ladies:
:bfn: Baby4me2013 :hugs:
:bfp: Girlibird :happydance:


----------



## Skyler2014

Anyone know what happened to tulip? She was here at the beginning of the month but haven't seen her post on here since


----------



## barbikins

Yup, March 28th for me! And also my birthday! hah!


----------



## Try2findbaby

Bellydreams said:


> Try2findbaby said:
> 
> 
> I never ever ever thought I'd be able to write this but I got my bfp this afternoon!
> 
> After a year trying and calling this month our last I am absolutely gobsmacked! Clandestine, babyrogers and belly dreams and others I may have forgotten - don't give up hope! No matter what happens we have been sent an amazing sign that its possible. I am amazed and feeling exhausted too! Congrats to other bfps!
> 
> Forgot to ask, I had you down as AF, so does this mean you were mistaken?Click to expand...

No I was always testing the 19th just thought af was on its way! Plus I felt so crap I thought 'no cant be?!' But yes it could!


----------



## Try2findbaby

I can only apologise for my horrendous camera skills and dh is a photographer for shame!! And I use bnb on ipad but had photo on phone and forgot password for bnb etc :coffee: I need to chill out! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Try2findbaby

ClandestineTX said:


> Try2findbaby said:
> 
> 
> I never ever ever thought I'd be able to write this but I got my bfp this afternoon!
> 
> After a year trying and calling this month our last I am absolutely gobsmacked! Clandestine, babyrogers and belly dreams and others I may have forgotten - don't give up hope! No matter what happens we have been sent an amazing sign that its possible. I am amazed and feeling exhausted too! Congrats to other bfps!
> 
> :happydance: CONGRATS!!! :happydance:
> 
> Out of curiosity, were you on any type of hormonal BC before you started trying? I've been reading science again... and think I've convinced myself some of us with weird delays are from interrupting the development of mature follicles. Collecting all the anecdotal evidence I can (really just to make myself feel better about starting cycle 6 last week).
> 
> 
> 
> babyrogers said:
> 
> 
> Yay try2findbaby, I'm so happy for you :happydance: congrats. Do we get to see this :bfp: ?Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask her the same thing, until I saw you beat me to it!
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else finding it hard to hold off on testing until their test date?? Seems ages away!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even try to hold off until mine, as I'm a POAS-addict. I just don't "count" the BFNs prior to my official testing date.Click to expand...

I have been on and off bc most of my adult life but I stopped taking it February 2011 (took it for a few weeks oct 2011 as it was our wedding and was due af at wrong time) and we started trying end of march 2012. I had a stressful job last year which I thankfully left but that may have had a big effect however my af was regular bar a couple of days here and there and seemed to o each month. I would advise anyone of a sensible age not to us bc for too long if at all if they want children. There are other methods out there!


----------



## Try2findbaby

Sorry forgot to add clandestine - thank u and pic above! Ull get there, it never seems like it but u will. Relief and shock are the two biggies ATM :)


----------



## kissmequick

Hi guys, had a hectic couple of weeks, tested on 14th- I'm out. Had a good long cry/mope followed by the news that we are being asked to leave our house within the next two months (landlord kicking us out as he wants to move in). Cue another cry/mope. Am now on cycle two. So here's crossing my fingers to finding somewhere to live and getting up the duff. Good luck to the rest of you girls who are yet to test xxxx


----------



## Gohan3117

Congrats, Try2findbaby! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you, love!

I was depressed and thought I was out yesterday, because I got my beta results back and got a :bfn: :cry: But I got the blood drawn on Monday, when I was only 9dpo, so it might have been too early! (praying and hoping it was!) But usually I get AF after I get the :bfn: and still no signs of her showing up. Last night while trying to sleep I felt pressure in my lower abdomen, which looking at past posts from other women on here, has been been a sign of pregnancy some of their cases. I'm getting so many headaches coming and going and I've been uber gassy and bloaty. My breasts are so sensitive to anything, whether it be pleasure(hubby enjoys them a lot) or pain. So I'm trying to stay hopeful! Lots of :dust: and :hugs: to all you ladies! <3


----------



## waiting4damon

AF 2 days late.... :)


----------



## Dannixo

waiting4damon said:


> AF 2 days late.... :)

Test test test! :)


----------



## Luvthejourney

:nope:AF reared her ugly head. Trying to be hopeful for next month. Boo


----------



## jsmom88

So heartbroken and upset. Af still a no show and beta came back negative. My period has never been this late since I started it and to not know y is driving me insane. I'm the only female in my family that has gone or is going through this. I have a lot of females in my family all with multiple children. No one knows what I'm going through and how bad I feel as they've never gone thru this. I just want answers. Sorry for being a downer but this is the only place where I know ppl understand.


----------



## ciz

jsmom88 said:


> So heartbroken and upset. Af still a no show and beta came back negative. My period has never been this late since I started it and to not know y is driving me insane. I'm the only female in my family that has gone or is going through this. I have a lot of females in my family all with multiple children. No one knows what I'm going through and how bad I feel as they've never gone thru this. I just want answers. Sorry for being a downer but this is the only place where I know ppl understand.

Know how you feel hun. All females in my family seem to become pregs straight away. If I go by my average cycle 34 days im 6 days late with neg tests. Today iv had a stretchy blob with a staining of light red/pink blood. Thought it was af but cervix is clear of any blood. Im so confused?!?!


----------



## SShylady

I got my ovulation line on FF BBT Chart!! I O'd on CD21. Timed :sex: good! :happydance: Maybe I will get a :bfp: I am only on DPO3, so I will need to wait to :test::dust:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## sallyhansen76

good luck sshylady!!!


----------



## SShylady

Can't wait til test day!! I am so hopeful!!


----------



## ProfWife

Js mom...did your ob/gyn give you any info on what can be done? If you go certain lengths they may prescribe some medication to bring on your period. Then again, my older sis had negative tests for about a month when she was pregnant with my niece. A blood test finally showed it first. She didn't get a positive urine test until she was past the 2 month mark. I guess everyone will be very different. 

Could it be that you had a chemical and your period is just late due to those low but present hormones? I think mine may be late this month. I should start today, but if that positive I got was genuine, there's a chance that I could be late as my body processes the conflicting signals.


----------



## FTMommy01

Unfortunately I am out, on to April!


----------



## AshNTom

ciz said:


> jsmom88 said:
> 
> 
> So heartbroken and upset. Af still a no show and beta came back negative. My period has never been this late since I started it and to not know y is driving me insane. I'm the only female in my family that has gone or is going through this. I have a lot of females in my family all with multiple children. No one knows what I'm going through and how bad I feel as they've never gone thru this. I just want answers. Sorry for being a downer but this is the only place where I know ppl understand.
> 
> Know how you feel hun. All females in my family seem to become pregs straight away. If I go by my average cycle 34 days im 6 days late with neg tests. Today iv had a stretchy blob with a staining of light red/pink blood. Thought it was af but cervix is clear of any blood. Im so confused?!?!Click to expand...

Maybe it's ib now... I had it the day AF was due.... 5 days late now and still no AF or symptoms except nausea and craving salty stuff... They say a hpt won't pick up until 7days after ib... Fingers crossed!


----------



## ciz

Maybe it's ib now... I had it the day AF was due.... 5 days late now and still no AF or symptoms except nausea and craving salty stuff... They say a hpt won't pick up until 7days after ib... Fingers crossed![/QUOTE]

Do you what hun that thought has actually come to me too. Since im not charting or anything maybe I had ovulated late. Another long 7 days wait again lol.


----------



## AshNTom

ciz said:


> Maybe it's ib now... I had it the day AF was due.... 5 days late now and still no AF or symptoms except nausea and craving salty stuff... They say a hpt won't pick up until 7days after ib... Fingers crossed!

Do you what hun that thought has actually come to me too. Since im not charting or anything maybe I had ovulated late. Another long 7 days wait again lol.[/QUOTE]

I ovulated on cd15, which makes me 18dpo now.. Still shaping bfn but no AF and I'm 5 days late... My doctor suggested waiting until a week after what you think is ib to test. So for me that will be Tuesday, 3 days from now! Good luck as baby dust to you


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi Ladies,

We are getting closer to the end of March, feels for me like it has gone quickly so far!

Welcome new ladies:
Barbikins :flower: 28

Sorry AF came:
Luvthejourney :hugs:
Ftmommy01 :hugs:


----------



## Gohan3117

I'm out. AF showed tonight, a day early. Came with a force too...it's a week of Midol, naps and heating pads for me. :cry:


----------



## Perplexed

Tested early and got BFP!

I didn't want to believe it till I got blood work done. Doc said I was definitely pregnant but both hCG and progesterone levels are below normal...and it's just wait and see now... blood tests again a week from my last blood tests.


----------



## PixieQ

Congrats, Perplexed! Wishing you a healthy and happy 9.
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations, Perplexed!! I pray that they are just a little low becuse itsbearly but that they spike up to a healthy 9 months!


----------



## ProfWife

AFM, I just woke up. No AF yet. Then again, I sort of expected it might be a few days late if I truly did have a chemical. Just waiting, praying it won't show up at the baby shower I'm attending today. That would be cruel.


----------



## Perplexed

Thank you so much ladies. I also hope they are low because it's too early. 

Good luck and babydust to all!


----------



## Dannixo

Perplexed said:


> Tested early and got BFP!
> 
> I didn't want to believe it till I got blood work done. Doc said I was definitely pregnant but both hCG and progesterone levels are below normal...and it's just wait and see now... blood tests again a week from my last blood tests.

Congratulations! Did you do anything different this month?


----------



## Left wonderin

Congrats perplexed :) hoping those levels rise through the roof :)


----------



## ProfWife

Luck ran out for me. Started today DURING a baby shower. How's that for insult to injury? On to April...


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi Ladies,

I have been so busy at the wedding expo, which is great! I also may have ovulated early this month so I'm excited for April now but so much fun is happening still in March!

Sorry AF came:
Gohan3117 :hugs:
Profwife :hugs:

Big congrats:
Perplexed :bfp: :happydance:

Hope the rest if you get some answers soon, limbo is horrible! :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies! Fx for more BFPs!! I would love to join, I will be testing on March 30. I will be 12DPO. I triggered last Sunday so I will test Tuesday to see if the trigger is gone. The other times it has been gone by 7DPO. We shall see!


----------



## missjennakate

Congrats to all the BFP'S and to all the ladies who got BFN'S I think April will be your month!


----------



## Perplexed

Dannixo said:


> Congratulations! Did you do anything different this month?

Thank you! And no I don't think so. But this was the cycle I started charting so it probably helped me keep my mind off things and concentrated on learning about charting instead.



Left wonderin said:


> Congrats perplexed :) hoping those levels rise through the roof :)

Thank you so much! Me too.


----------



## Klandagi

I'm out. Got AF three days late. 4th cycle here we go. Sigh.


----------



## SShylady

Gohan3117 said:


> I'm out. AF showed tonight, a day early. Came with a force too...it's a week of Midol, naps and heating pads for me. :cry:

So sorry. You'll get it next time. :dust:


----------



## SShylady

Klandagi said:


> I'm out. Got AF three days late. 4th cycle here we go. Sigh.

So sorry. It will happen. Next month is another month with new possibilities. :dust:


----------



## SShylady

Perplexed said:


> Tested early and got BFP!
> 
> I didn't want to believe it till I got blood work done. Doc said I was definitely pregnant but both hCG and progesterone levels are below normal...and it's just wait and see now... blood tests again a week from my last blood tests.

Congrats!!! What DPO were you when you tested. I am now 5DPO and temps are still high!! Praise God!! My chart is below.:happydance::hugs:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## ClandestineTX

babyrogers said:


> Anyone know what happened to tulip? She was here at the beginning of the month but haven't seen her post on here since

I know, but will send you a private message.



Try2findbaby said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, were you on any type of hormonal BC before you started trying? I've been reading science again... and think I've convinced myself some of us with weird delays are from interrupting the development of mature follicles. Collecting all the anecdotal evidence I can (really just to make myself feel better about starting cycle 6 last week).
> 
> I have been on and off bc most of my adult life but I stopped taking it February 2011 (took it for a few weeks oct 2011 as it was our wedding and was due af at wrong time) and we started trying end of march 2012. I had a stressful job last year which I thankfully left but that may have had a big effect however my af was regular bar a couple of days here and there and seemed to o each month. I would advise anyone of a sensible age not to us bc for too long if at all if they want children. There are other methods out there!Click to expand...

Your timeline still fits with my research, which makes me less worried about myself and more optimistic about future cycles. I do agree BC isn't the best thing for anyone of a sensible age (and life circumstances) - or at least I wish there was better information on stopping hormonal BC well in advance of ttc... if I knew then what I know now and all. At least I've learned enough to know I'll not be touching the stuff, until I'm sure I'm done having kids! 



Try2findbaby said:


> Sorry forgot to add clandestine - thank u and pic above! Ull get there, it never seems like it but u will. Relief and shock are the two biggies ATM :)

I saw the pic, massive :happydance: for you!



jsmom88 said:


> So heartbroken and upset. Af still a no show and beta came back negative. My period has never been this late since I started it and to not know y is driving me insane. I'm the only female in my family that has gone or is going through this. I have a lot of females in my family all with multiple children. No one knows what I'm going through and how bad I feel as they've never gone thru this. I just want answers. Sorry for being a downer but this is the only place where I know ppl understand.

Forgive me, as I may have asked you this before, but I just came back after being off BnB for nearly a week. Were you off BC recently and/or do you chart at all? 



ProfWife said:


> Luck ran out for me. Started today DURING a baby shower. How's that for insult to injury? On to April...

That is insult to injury, :hugs: to you.



Bellydreams said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been so busy at the wedding expo, which is great! I also may have ovulated early this month so I'm excited for April now but so much fun is happening still in March!

Yay for wedding expos and early ovulation! 

AFM... I no longer think I'll be ovulating early - had two wonky temps on account of work/ sleep deprivation and visiting with my mom this week. Back to better temping from here on out and as my DH put it this morning, free to start practicing again! Hoping April is a better month for me, as I _really_ would love a 2013 baby! [disclaimer: obviously would love a baby whenever, but have a family trend of odd-year births I really want to continue]


----------



## waiting4damon

Still no AF for me, I am unsure when CD 1 was--it could logistically have been anywhere from FEB-19-28. Regardless of CD1, my husband and I DTD multiple times in eah possible fertile window! My boobs are huge, and my nipples have hurt for days!! I am so hopeful you guys!! I'm going to wait to test until Wednesday if no AF!


----------



## Dannixo

Hey ladies, I haven't posted in awhile I am testing tomorrow 12 dpo. My boobs are super sore under my armpits and I seem to have a heightened sense of smell today. Fingers crossed!


----------



## jsmom88

I'm out :cry:. Af decided to show up without warning after coming a week late. I don't think I'm gonna continue trying as every negative takes a mean toll on me emotionally. 7 years of trying and this was the closest i've been to conceiving. And to add salt on my wound my brother is expecting again and the sister-n-law is getting induced soon. I'm happy for everyone expecting just wish it was my turn already. I guess God doesn't hear my prayers nor my cries. GL to all the upcoming testers and congrats to all of the bfps.

PS Clandestine no I haven't been on BC in years.


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi Ladies,

I'm looking forward to the end of March, which is creeping closer, we have a long weekend to chill out!

Sorry AF came to visit:
Klandagi :hugs:
Jsmom :hugs:

Welcome new lady:
Galvanbaby :flower:

Time to POAS:
Sunshinemom01, KatyR (2nd March date), Sprite30 (2nd March date), Flannelsheets & Dannixo

Update for some long lost ladies:
AF - Rach.jay :hugs:
AF - Kno :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

jsmom88 said:


> I'm out :cry:. Af decided to show up without warning after coming a week late. I don't think I'm gonna continue trying as every negative takes a mean toll on me emotionally. 7 years of trying and this was the closest i've been to conceiving. And to add salt on my wound my brother is expecting again and the sister-n-law is getting induced soon. I'm happy for everyone expecting just wish it was my turn already. I guess God doesn't hear my prayers nor my cries. GL to all the upcoming testers and congrats to all of the bfps.
> 
> PS Clandestine no I haven't been on BC in years.

:hugs: Ma'am. I can't imagine 7 years. Only cycle 6 for me and I'm already emotionally detached, only way I was able to keep going after cycle 4. Have you had any tests or anything done?


----------



## prettyjen82

Hey ladies, May i join??? You can put my test day 28th!!I will be 14 DPO!!


----------



## Perplexed

SShylady said:


> Congrats!!! What DPO were you when you tested. I am now 5DPO and temps are still high!! Praise God!! My chart is below.:happydance::hugs:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Thank you dear :hugs: I tested at 14 DPO. I wasn't planning to test till the 26th until I was sure AF didn't show up. I think sometimes I have longer luteal phases than 16 days but not completely sure, my cycles are sometimes long. But my cramps were strange this time, they lasted the whole two weeks after O. On day 13 I had severe cramps that made me feel that that was it, and I was out, and by morning AF would be here. But in the morning AF wasn't here and the cramps have gone away completely. My mom called me that morning and when I told her how weird it was she said "don't you have any pregnancy tests?" so I went out and got some :haha: 

I had temp drops at least 3 times post O that also made me feel maybe I wasn't pregnant. I actually kept charting though even after the BFP and my temps are still rising... but I don't know how to read charts or what makes a chart seem like a pregnancy has occurred or not. Best of luck to you, and hope you get your BFP :hugs:

It is probably much better to stop temping after one gets the BFP, it will just add unnecessary stress. I keep dreaming that my temp is low and stuff lol.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi perplexed I think it is a good sign if temps stay up after BFP . I read somewhere 18 days of temps rising definite sign of BFP :)


----------



## Perplexed

Thanks Left Wonderin! :hugs:


----------



## Flannelsheets

BFN this morning, but no AF. I'll test again in a few days if she doesn't show up, but should probably also do my best not to expect anything.

DH's doing a semen analysis today. So proud of him for acknowledging on his own that jerking off in a cup is the least he could do after I've done 9 months of temping/testing... ;)


----------



## AshNTom

Just had a faint second line show up but then fade! :/ will test again in am fingers crossed


----------



## prettyjen82

Perplexed said:


> SShylady said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! What DPO were you when you tested. I am now 5DPO and temps are still high!! Praise God!! My chart is below.:happydance::hugs:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Thank you dear :hugs: I tested at 14 DPO. I wasn't planning to test till the 26th until I was sure AF didn't show up. I think sometimes I have longer luteal phases than 16 days but not completely sure, my cycles are sometimes long. But my cramps were strange this time, they lasted the whole two weeks after O. On day 13 I had severe cramps that made me feel that that was it, and I was out, and by morning AF would be here. But in the morning AF wasn't here and the cramps have gone away completely. My mom called me that morning and when I told her how weird it was she said "don't you have any pregnancy tests?" so I went out and got some :haha:
> 
> I had temp drops at least 3 times post O that also made me feel maybe I wasn't pregnant. I actually kept charting though even after the BFP and my temps are still rising... but I don't know how to read charts or what makes a chart seem like a pregnancy has occurred or not. Best of luck to you, and hope you get your BFP :hugs:
> 
> It is probably much better to stop temping after one gets the BFP, it will just add unnecessary stress. I keep dreaming that my temp is low and stuff lol.Click to expand...

Thats so awesome!!! I big congrats to you!!! DO you have a link to your chart?? Would love to see it!!


----------



## Dannixo

Update: tested this morning and bfn. Figures as much. Don't know why I keep thinking anything will change. We had 11 eggs. What a joke. Been crying all morning. Waiting for the witch to arrive Wednesday then off to round 5 of clomid..


----------



## KayD1025

Hi ladies :hi:

I'm 12DPO today, tested this Morning with a FRER and BFN.. I'm pretty sure I'm out :sad1: This is our last month TTC for a few months so I am so heartbroken. Although, I did have a temp dip yesterday and then it came back up today I thought maybe "late implantation" but I don't even want to get my hopes up.. I'm sure FRER would have had at least a faint line, but nope :nope: 

A lot more devastated this month, than any other </3 

God bless you all :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Flannelsheets

Just a quick message to those of us (probably me too) feeling sad about BFNs this month: it sucks. No matter how long you've been ttc (9 mo for me), it's SOOO frustrating and sad. I can't imagine how it feels for longer than 9 months, or if you're doing Clomid. Just know that there are so many of us out there who do know how much it truly sucks, even if everyone around you doesn't or makes stupid pseudo-helpful comments.

No advice here, just commiseration. 

xoxo


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I stumbled across this poem and thought it was beautiful, and worth sharing. I'm already a mother of an almost 6 year old little boy that is my WORLD, he was a 'surprise' when I was not planning on a baby. Now that I've been TTC#2 for 14 cycles, it has really made me appreciate my son, and this process, so much more than I ever have or would have. So I think this poem can apply to anyone TTC, whether it's #1, 2 or 12 :) <3
I'm not sure who the author is but here you go:

I will be a wonderful mother, not because of genetics, or money or that I have read books, 
but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
I have endured and planned over and over again.
Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
I will notice everything about my child.
I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life. 
I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain.
I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
I have prevailed.
I have succeeded.
I have won.
So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
I listen.
And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
I have learned to appreciate life.
Yes I will be a wonderful mother


----------



## KatyR

Hi

Af was due today and usually gets me first thing in the morning. Nothing by the time I finished work so thought I would do a test...I am so shocked but it came up as a :bfp:
Cant quite believe it after bfn's on 10dpo and 12 dpo - even went out drinking on Saturday to drown my sorrows!
Still in shock - hope it sticks 

FX for next month for all those ladies who got af this month.

Katy xx


----------



## Skyler2014

Congrats Katyr, hope it's a sticky bean


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is had a great weekend! 

Big congrats:
:bfp: KatyR :happydance:

AshnTom, hope the line comes back for good!

Welcome new lady:
Prettyjen82 :flower:

Time to POAS: Bubbles1013


----------



## KayD1025

KatyR said:


> Hi
> 
> Af was due today and usually gets me first thing in the morning. Nothing by the time I finished work so thought I would do a test...I am so shocked but it came up as a :bfp:
> Cant quite believe it after bfn's on 10dpo and 12 dpo - even went out drinking on Saturday to drown my sorrows!
> Still in shock - hope it sticks
> 
> FX for next month for all those ladies who got af this month.
> 
> Katy xx

Aww, that's so exciting! Congrats, and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:

When you got your BFN at 10 and 12DPO were you using FRER? I got bfn at 10 and 12 (today) as well, at 10dpo I used an IC but today at 12dpo I used a FRER, I lost hope but I still "feel pregnant" And this is my last month TTC for a few months so I was praying this would be my month. My temp went down yesterday at 11dpo but came back up today so I thought maybe "late implantation" but I don't want to get my hopes up :/ seeing that bfn today made me loose it all <\3

God bless :flower:


----------



## KatyR

KayD1025 said:


> KatyR said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Af was due today and usually gets me first thing in the morning. Nothing by the time I finished work so thought I would do a test...I am so shocked but it came up as a :bfp:
> Cant quite believe it after bfn's on 10dpo and 12 dpo - even went out drinking on Saturday to drown my sorrows!
> Still in shock - hope it sticks
> 
> FX for next month for all those ladies who got af this month.
> 
> Katy xx
> 
> Aww, that's so exciting! Congrats, and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:
> 
> When you got your BFN at 10 and 12DPO were you using FRER? I got bfn at 10 and 12 (today) as well, at 10dpo I used an IC but today at 12dpo I used a FRER, I lost hope but I still "feel pregnant" And this is my last month TTC for a few months so I was praying this would be my month. My temp went down yesterday at 11dpo but came back up today so I thought maybe "late implantation" but I don't want to get my hopes up :/ seeing that bfn today made me loose it all <\3
> 
> God bless :flower:Click to expand...

Hi

I tested on 10dpo with a FRER and got nothing - not even a very faint one. Only tested on 12dpo as I was due to go out with the girls and wanted to make sure I could drink! used a supermarket brand but it said you could test up to 4 days in advance and got nothing. So im afraid my little bean had a few glasses of wine!

only tested today as af was due and it normally gets me in the morning. felt like it was coming all day but nothing so figured i had one test left so could use it! again, it was the supermarket brand and came up straight away! You are not out till af shows!

Babydust to you and fx xx


----------



## prettyjen82

Congrats Katyr!!! I tested today with a BFN 10-11 DPO, but I have a question everyday since O my CM has been increasing and my cervix is higher than normal and feels firm but swollen at the same time?? Ive been having mild/discomfort in orary area sometimes feels like AF and sometimes just feel pressure.Not normal for me either????also I keep feeling like I have wet my self and i go check pantys and its jusy glob of white CM?? I pray this are all good signs..6 more days until AF so I have a few more days to stress about this...lol


----------



## Lisa_84

Hi ladies, I'm new (well I was here about 2 years ago when I first conceived my DS), and I'm hoping to join in.

I've been waiting ages for O to happen, and now I'm finally 3 dpo, testing on March 30th when I'll be 8 dpo (when I tested positive with my son)!

Fingers crossed for all of us! :)


----------



## sprite30

AF arrived today! ugh 2 BFN's in the month of march. going to get cd 3 bloods on wednesday i am kind of excited about it. good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## bubbles1013

I started today. My cycles are getting shorter.. 25 days this time. I didn't O till around day 15 or 16.... so I don't know what I should do. This is my second round of Letrozol and had the IUI this month. What other options have you ladies tried besides this?


----------



## KayD1025

Just a little update.. On 11DPO i had a temp drop from 98.5 to 98.0 so I thought i was defintely out, even though i was still way above my coverline. And then on 12DPO my temp went back up to 98.3 So i thought maybe "Late implantation" but I didnt want to get my hopes up. I tested on 12DPO and got a BFN, i was bummed. Today im 13DPO and my temp went back to 98.0, still no where near my coverline which is 97.2, AF is due tomorrow.. I have no signs of AF, so idk what to think. Going crazy over here :wacko: 
I was going to test today, but with my temp drop i just decided not too.. If i miss AF i will test. But i dont have a good feeling about this month :nope:

Good luck, God bless, and lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

BFP yesterday and today, it's official! Please stick, please!!! <3


----------



## Dannixo

Hopin4ABump said:


> BFP yesterday and today, it's official! Please stick, please!!! <3

Congratulations! Did you do anything different this cycle?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thank you!! And no, it was my first cycle after a D&C though so maybe that had somethign to do with it?


----------



## GalvanBaby

bubbles1013 said:


> I started today. My cycles are getting shorter.. 25 days this time. I didn't O till around day 15 or 16.... so I don't know what I should do. This is my second round of Letrozol and had the IUI this month. What other options have you ladies tried besides this?

Has you RE tried progesterone? It sounds like your LP is too short. Mine fluctuated between 7 and 12 days so my RE prescribed progesterone. This si my first cycle using it so we shall see. I am 8DPO, I will test on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## SShylady

Perplexed said:


> SShylady said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! What DPO were you when you tested. I am now 5DPO and temps are still high!! Praise God!! My chart is below.:happydance::hugs:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Thank you dear :hugs: I tested at 14 DPO. I wasn't planning to test till the 26th until I was sure AF didn't show up. I think sometimes I have longer luteal phases than 16 days but not completely sure, my cycles are sometimes long. But my cramps were strange this time, they lasted the whole two weeks after O. On day 13 I had severe cramps that made me feel that that was it, and I was out, and by morning AF would be here. But in the morning AF wasn't here and the cramps have gone away completely. My mom called me that morning and when I told her how weird it was she said "don't you have any pregnancy tests?" so I went out and got some :haha:
> 
> I had temp drops at least 3 times post O that also made me feel maybe I wasn't pregnant. I actually kept charting though even after the BFP and my temps are still rising... but I don't know how to read charts or what makes a chart seem like a pregnancy has occurred or not. Best of luck to you, and hope you get your BFP :hugs:
> 
> It is probably much better to stop temping after one gets the BFP, it will just add unnecessary stress. I keep dreaming that my temp is low and stuff lol.Click to expand...

Yes I agree! Thanx. My temps after O have droped a few times but not dramatically. I am still in the race!! I am now 7 or 8 DPO today. I have two website that I use to chart (FF and Medhelp) and they both show a day's dofference between ovulation pinpoint date. Temps are still high!! Praise God!! I have loads and loads of gas, boobies are a different shape while feeling heavier and smoother. Also have twinges in lower abdominal and boobies. Have dull low back pain too. Not much of an appetite, but I have started snacking a few times a day, so that may be why. Playing the waiting game now. I will definitely stop temping after BFP. Hope I get one!! My chart is below.:happydance::hugs:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## SShylady

Hopin4ABump said:


> BFP yesterday and today, it's official! Please stick, please!!! <3

Woo Hoo!! Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi Ladies,

Wonder how many BFP's we'll get before end of March!!

Big congrats:
:bfp: Hopin4Abump :happydance:

Really sorry to hear about AF:
Sprite30 :hugs:
Bubbles1013 :hugs:

Welcome new lady:
Lisa_84 :flower: 30

Time to POAS:
Doodlegirl (2nd March date), Sixtwelve09 & KayD1025 (2nd March date)


----------



## BabyHopeG

Hopin4ABump said:


> BFP yesterday and today, it's official! Please stick, please!!! <3

A big congratulations!! :happydance:

Any early symptoms you can share with us?


----------



## SShylady

Hopin4ABump said:


> I stumbled across this poem and thought it was beautiful, and worth sharing. I'm already a mother of an almost 6 year old little boy that is my WORLD, he was a 'surprise' when I was not planning on a baby. Now that I've been TTC#2 for 14 cycles, it has really made me appreciate my son, and this process, so much more than I ever have or would have. So I think this poem can apply to anyone TTC, whether it's #1, 2 or 12 :) <3
> I'm not sure who the author is but here you go:
> 
> I will be a wonderful mother, not because of genetics, or money or that I have read books,
> but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
> I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
> I have endured and planned over and over again.
> Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
> I will notice everything about my child.
> I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life.
> I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
> I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
> Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
> I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain.
> I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
> I have prevailed.
> I have succeeded.
> I have won.
> So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
> I listen.
> And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
> I have learned to appreciate life.
> Yes I will be a wonderful mother

One word...Beautiful!!! Thanx for sharing!! I am still in the race!! I am now 7 or 8 DPO today. I have two website that I use to chart (FF and Medhelp) and they both show a day's difference between ovulation pinpoint date. Temps are still high!! Praise God!! My chart is below.:happydance::hugs:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Lisa_84

Thank you! :)



Bellydreams said:


> Hi
> Welcome new lady:
> Lisa_84 :flower: 30


----------



## doodlegirl

bfn this morning and i am turning 35 today. i really thought this was our month and i am gutted. i am 10-11 dpo and my temp started to drop. :(


----------



## Aliciaa

Kind of sounds like a lucky thread. Mind if I join ladies? I'm testing on friday! 
Big big congratulations to everyone that had their bfps and so sorry to the ones with bfns :-( keep trying ladies  it will be your turn soon!


----------



## Aliciaa

Kind of sounds like a lucky thread. Mind if I join ladies? I'm testing on friday! 
Big big congratulations to everyone that had their bfps and so sorry to the ones with bfns :-( keep trying ladies  it will be your turn soon!


----------



## AshNTom

Doctor basically said, Come back and see me if u don't get your period in 3 months, she didn't even test because I took a test 2 days ago that was neg.... Not even a referral for a blood test.... I have another doctor to call tomorrow for a second opinion, One minute she said my temp chart was fine and I had ovulated on day 15. Next minute, I haven't returned to my regular cycle yet and am not ovulating. It just felt like she was annoyed that we were there...


----------



## Aliciaa

AshNTom said:


> Doctor basically said, Come back and see me if u don't get your period in 3 months, she didn't even test because I took a test 2 days ago that was neg.... Not even a referral for a blood test.... I have another doctor to call tomorrow for a second opinion, One minute she said my temp chart was fine and I had ovulated on day 15. Next minute, I haven't returned to my regular cycle yet and am not ovulating. It just felt like she was annoyed that we were there...

Where are you from? Sounds so much like something nhs doctors would do in england! Keep going back! And demand tests. It is only right you get the treatment you deserve! 
Fx'd for you hun!


----------



## bubbles1013

GalvanBaby said:


> bubbles1013 said:
> 
> 
> I started today. My cycles are getting shorter.. 25 days this time. I didn't O till around day 15 or 16.... so I don't know what I should do. This is my second round of Letrozol and had the IUI this month. What other options have you ladies tried besides this?
> 
> Has you RE tried progesterone? It sounds like your LP is too short. Mine fluctuated between 7 and 12 days so my RE prescribed progesterone. This si my first cycle using it so we shall see. I am 8DPO, I will test on Friday or Saturday.Click to expand...

Thanks for the info! I will ask them for this time.. Good luck with it this cycle!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa_84

Only at 5 dpo and going nuts already to test! LOL

Anyone else at the 5 dpo point too?


----------



## MItoDC

Lisa_84 said:


> Only at 5 dpo and going nuts already to test! LOL
> 
> Anyone else at the 5 dpo point too?

I'm at 3 dpo and starting to symptom spot already. MUST.STOP. Or else I'm going drive myself insane!


----------



## sunshinemum01

Hi again ladies its been a while but i need help i tested on the 25th and got a BFN :-( was pretty upset about it but with our luck wasn't surprised so figured i'd just waited for AF to show up later that day as i had cramps...... well nothing monday, nothing yesterday then early this morning got up to pee around 1am which i never do and when i wipped there was pink cm like stuff on the tissu so i put a pad on thinking great i'll wait up to a bloody mess (sorry TMI) but nothing still nothing no cramps no symptoms of AF or Pregnancy so confused


----------



## Dannixo

sunshinemum01 said:


> Hi again ladies its been a while but i need help i tested on the 25th and got a BFN :-( was pretty upset about it but with our luck wasn't surprised so figured i'd just waited for AF to show up later that day as i had cramps...... well nothing monday, nothing yesterday then early this morning got up to pee around 1am which i never do and when i wipped there was pink cm like stuff on the tissu so i put a pad on thinking great i'll wait up to a bloody mess (sorry TMI) but nothing still nothing no cramps no symptoms of AF or Pregnancy so confused

Have you taken another test yet? Hcg doubles every 48 hours, could be positive now if you tested the 25th. Could be late implantation spotting but since your already late maybe just a slow start to af.


----------



## sunshinemum01

No i didn't test yet i'm too nervous i don't want another BFN and thats what i thought first was its just AF coming but still nothing ....if it was a late implantation would it show positive already or wouldn't i have to wait a few more days is late implantation normal i didn't have any of that with my daughter ?


----------



## GalvanBaby

bubbles1013 said:


> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbles1013 said:
> 
> 
> I started today. My cycles are getting shorter.. 25 days this time. I didn't O till around day 15 or 16.... so I don't know what I should do. This is my second round of Letrozol and had the IUI this month. What other options have you ladies tried besides this?
> 
> Has you RE tried progesterone? It sounds like your LP is too short. Mine fluctuated between 7 and 12 days so my RE prescribed progesterone. This si my first cycle using it so we shall see. I am 8DPO, I will test on Friday or Saturday.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info! I will ask them for this time.. Good luck with it this cycle!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

No problem. Thanks! Good luck this cycle!!


----------



## KayD1025

AF was due today, no sign of her and no show. Periods are always regular, never go past 30 days!! Today is cd30. I took a 80Cent cheapie test this morning And it was negative, DH keeps telling me not to trust those cheap tests but still I lost all hope for this cycle.. I had a temp dip on 11DPO and then it went back up at 12DPO. Today my temp is still almost .8 degrees higher than my cover line. Don't even know what to think!!!! 

Good luck to all you ladies, God bless, and lots of baby dust


----------



## Lisa_84

I know, me too! Every time I feel a slight cramp I wonder if its gas or something better, LOL!

Tomorrow is 6 dpo - maybe I'll start feeding my need to POAS just for fun haha



MItoDC said:


> Lisa_84 said:
> 
> 
> Only at 5 dpo and going nuts already to test! LOL
> 
> Anyone else at the 5 dpo point too?
> 
> I'm at 3 dpo and starting to symptom spot already. MUST.STOP. Or else I'm going drive myself insane!Click to expand...


----------



## SShylady

Aliciaa said:


> Kind of sounds like a lucky thread. Mind if I join ladies? I'm testing on friday!
> Big big congratulations to everyone that had their bfps and so sorry to the ones with bfns :-( keep trying ladies  it will be your turn soon!

Welcome!!! I am trying to hold out til Saturday, but may be joining you Friday morning. I am 8 or 9DPO today. Lots of white/light yellowish cm. Sorry if TMI...My chart is below. What do you think my chances of a BFP is? :dust:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am right along with you SShylady. I am 9DPO. I think I may have had an implantation dip yesterday and I have weird cramps on my lower right side, but closer to the middle of my pelvic bone. I am thinking of testing tomorrow just to make sure the trigger is completely gone so I can be sure Saturday if I get a BFP.

FX!!


----------



## waiting4damon

No AF for me yet, days late. Testing Friday; huge huge boobs, veiny and painful.
Lower ab swelling too! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Left wonderin

Good luck to everyone waiting to test :)) and to everyone waiting for the Tww come over and join the ril thread :)


----------



## deedeedee

Hi ladies got room for another march tester!

Af due Sunday so will be testing if the witch doesn't show!


----------



## Aliciaa

deedeedee said:


> Hi ladies got room for another march tester!
> 
> Af due Sunday so will be testing if the witch doesn't show!

Mine is due on saturday or sunday too  I want to test tomorrow tho.


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi Ladies,

So little time left.. How many more :bfp:s can we get!!

Welcome new ladies:
Aliciaa :flower:
Deedeedee :flower:

Time to POAS:
Jessthemess, Deemarie1223, Barbikins & Prettyjen82


----------



## deedeedee

Aliciaa said:


> deedeedee said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies got room for another march tester!
> 
> Af due Sunday so will be testing if the witch doesn't show!
> 
> Mine is due on saturday or sunday too  I want to test tomorrow tho.Click to expand...

Having more cramps now with back ache too..... Think I'm out this month :(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Galvan that dip looks GREAT!!! FX'd for you!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I think that dip and all of the meds worked this cycle! What do you ladies think? I am 10DPO
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1219.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hi ladies - I'm out this month. AF came yesterday. This month, we're both away during the window, so it will be a de facto break (which is actually a bit of a relief). Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Galven I see that line!!! bfp!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Galvan I see it I see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Aliciaa

That looks like a great bfp. Getting quite nervous to test tomorrow now! Is anyone else testing with me tomorrow?


----------



## 2012bebe

GalvanBaby said:


> I think that dip and all of the meds worked this cycle! What do you ladies think? I am 10DPO



i see a faint pink line so big congratulations.:happydance:


----------



## 2012bebe

can i join too.
i will try do on 31st but it maybe still to early but, why not?

I will do on the 31st and then try on 3rd of April (but i know myself and i will be tempting to try between those days too. :dohh:)

so if not March then April for me too please


----------



## doodlegirl

Im out, she is bloody too reliable. I hate her.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks ladies! I tried to go in for betas today, but it being holy Thursday, the offices are closed until Monday. :( I might go a clinic downtown just to get a for sure positive or negative tomorrow.


----------



## Dannixo

Update- I got my af today.. On to round 5 of clomid.. Feeling hopeless why would it work the 5th if it hasn't already.. I have a mid cycle ultrasound scheduled tomorrow at 10:45 with a following up appointment. Off to the April thread I go. Good luck to all those still waiting to test!


----------



## deedeedee

I'm out ladies 3days early the witch got me :(


----------



## doodlegirl

Ladies, I have probably a silly question. I am having light pink color only on toilet paper, no bleeding really, its very little. Is it however supposed to be considered as first day of my period? I think I read somewhere that it is not. It happened before at about 2 days before the witch came with full force. I am trying to figure out the length of my lp and this is really confusing right now. Plus with AF on the way my brain usually slows down rapidly lol. Thank you for your advice. x


----------



## Misscalais

Can I please join a bit late lol
I'm testing on the 31st :)


----------



## Flannelsheets

doodlegirl said:


> Ladies, I have probably a silly question. I am having light pink color only on toilet paper, no bleeding really, its very little. Is it however supposed to be considered as first day of my period? I think I read somewhere that it is not. It happened before at about 2 days before the witch came with full force. I am trying to figure out the length of my lp and this is really confusing right now. Plus with AF on the way my brain usually slows down rapidly lol. Thank you for your advice. x

Doodlegirl - I have that, and yes, you're supposed to count the first day as the real bleeding, not the spotting. I only figured this out for sure after I started temping a few months ago, when I noticed that my temp. stays elevated through the spotting (very very light spotting -- just like yours), and then drops like clockwork on the first day of real flow. That's day 1. Do you temp? It might help you in the future, esp. if your spotting ranges in length (mine is 2-7 days before).

I definitely hear you about mushy AF brain, too... Sounds like our cycles are similar. Do you get migraines, too?


----------



## Lazydaisys

doodlegirl said:


> Ladies, I have probably a silly question. I am having light pink color only on toilet paper, no bleeding really, its very little. Is it however supposed to be considered as first day of my period? I think I read somewhere that it is not. It happened before at about 2 days before the witch came with full force. I am trying to figure out the length of my lp and this is really confusing right now. Plus with AF on the way my brain usually slows down rapidly lol. Thank you for your advice. x


I was told by my friend who is having ivf that the hospital class the first day as the day when you wake up with a full flow. If its just a little bit of pink half way through the day, class the day after as day one. 
This helped me to determine day one and actually made my cycles make a bit more sense as can have a tiny bit of spotting before full AF.  x


----------



## doodlegirl

Thank you Flannelsheets and Lazydaisys for your replies. I really appreciate it. I have been temping for couple of months . . my temps started to drop already yesterday. . . I had my massive midnight cry and all is bad fit last night and I just knew she was on the way. I always get this day before. I have been cold all day and the spotting started. I must say that it increased in amount and its much darker now, sorry for tmi. I also heard/read what you are saying Lazydaisys that's why this confusion, I always considered first sign on anything red/pink/brown as a first day but when TTC you want your LP to be as long as possible. I dont know, I just cant decided whether I am lightly bleeding or spotting now. I know FF considers light bleeding as first day. Why is it so complicated lol


----------



## Lisa_84

So I'm 6 dpo today and decided to test for fun (I had a BFP with my son at 8 dpo so I figured early test results are possible for me). I think it was BFN, but after the time limit there was some shadowing. Absolutely no idea if it counts or if there's colour but I'm not counting it as I couldn't even get a good tweak out of it.

Feeling different today though. Having AF-like cramps this afternoon and evening, and lots of lotiony CM (TMI, LOL!) Any time I have any AF cramps AF starts up right away...nothing so far! Fingers crossed as I would have a short luteal phase if it starts up now.

I'm so hoping I'm preggers!! :) Will test again tomorrow and will post if there's anything to really see.


----------



## BabyHopeG

GL lisa84! Keep us posted! 
Sending lots of :dust: your way


----------



## SShylady

GalvanBaby said:


> I am right along with you SShylady. I am 9DPO. I think I may have had an implantation dip yesterday and I have weird cramps on my lower right side, but closer to the middle of my pelvic bone. I am thinking of testing tomorrow just to make sure the trigger is completely gone so I can be sure Saturday if I get a BFP.
> 
> FX!!

Awesome!! Congrats lady!!! So happy for you!! I tested today and got a :bfn:, but I know it may be too early. I have lots of tests tho, so I may test every morning starting tomorrow until I either get a :bfp: or AF. I have had pain on my right side in the same spot as you, dull low back pain, lots of gas, fuller (.)(.)'s/they are not their usual shape plus my aureola's are darker/bigger/plus have a few bumps on them. I also have had white pasty looking cm, sometimes in clumps (sorry if TMI).
The other day I had white/yellowish pasty cm. 

What are your noticeable symptoms? I had nausea from 1-4dpo


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, now I don't know what to think. I went to a hole in the wall lab to get a blood test done. Well, the test said: "negative". I have taken 2 HPTs today and both were positive, one faint and one a very faint, but it was with an hour hold. I am thinking that the blood test was not right or they look for a higher percentage of the hormone because they don't tell you your betas.

I am going to retest on Saturday and we shall see.


----------



## Lisa_84

Keep testing and g/l! :)


----------



## SShylady

Tried to wait til Saturday to test. Symptoms were overwhelmingly there. Plus I work on Saturday, but I am off Friday/tomorrow, so I decided to test today and guess what??....:bfp::thumbup::hugs::happydance: 

Tried to upload the photo of my test, but the picture file is too large. Not sure how to edit the size.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Dannixo

SShylady said:


> Tried to wait til Saturday to test. Symptoms were overwhelmingly there. Plus I work on Saturday, but I am off Friday/tomorrow, so I decided to test today and guess what??....:bfp::thumbup::hugs::happydance:
> 
> Tried to upload the photo of my test, but the picture file is too large. Not sure how to edit the size.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Congratulations!!!! Did you do anything different this month? Happy and healthy nine months to you.


----------



## BabyHopeG

SShylady said:


> Tried to wait til Saturday to test. Symptoms were overwhelmingly there. Plus I work on Saturday, but I am off Friday/tomorrow, so I decided to test today and guess what??....:bfp::thumbup::hugs::happydance:
> 
> Tried to upload the photo of my test, but the picture file is too large. Not sure how to edit the size.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Congratulations! :happydance:

What are your symptoms?


----------



## doodlegirl

SShylady said:


> Tried to wait til Saturday to test. Symptoms were overwhelmingly there. Plus I work on Saturday, but I am off Friday/tomorrow, so I decided to test today and guess what??....:bfp::thumbup::hugs::happydance:
> 
> Tried to upload the photo of my test, but the picture file is too large. Not sure how to edit the size.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart


yey congratulations! ! ! x


----------



## Aliciaa

Congratulations!! Well I was supposed to be testing today but woke up to realise I have no tests!! Hmm. Af due on Sunday. May as well wait now!


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi Ladies,

Great to see more BFPs!

Big congrats:
:bfp: Galvanbaby :happydance:
:bfp: Sshylady :happydance:

Really sorry to hear about AF:
Flannelsheets :hugs:
Deedeedee :hugs:
Doodlegirl :hugs:
Dannixo :hugs:

Welcome new lady:
2012bebe:flower:
Misscalais :flower:

Time to POAS:
Pizzawagon, PixieQ & Aliciaa


----------



## waiting4damon

AF today, after a week of hope-inducing huge, veiny boobs, I am beyond heartbroken. This is an AWFUL feeling.


----------



## SShylady

Dannixo said:


> SShylady said:
> 
> 
> Tried to wait til Saturday to test. Symptoms were overwhelmingly there. Plus I work on Saturday, but I am off Friday/tomorrow, so I decided to test today and guess what??....:bfp::thumbup::hugs::happydance:
> 
> Tried to upload the photo of my test, but the picture file is too large. Not sure how to edit the size.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Congratulations!!!! Did you do anything different this month? Happy and healthy nine months to you.Click to expand...

Thanx !! I used fertibella, charted my temps every morning at the same time on FF, relaxed, put a pillow under my bum after BDing.


----------



## SShylady

BabyHopeG said:


> SShylady said:
> 
> 
> Tried to wait til Saturday to test. Symptoms were overwhelmingly there. Plus I work on Saturday, but I am off Friday/tomorrow, so I decided to test today and guess what??....:bfp::thumbup::hugs::happydance:
> 
> Tried to upload the photo of my test, but the picture file is too large. Not sure how to edit the size.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Congratulations! :happydance:
> 
> What are your symptoms?Click to expand...

Thanx !!! My symptoms were gas gas and more gas, full feeling breasts, sharp pain on left side on day of ovulation, some nausea after conception, fatigue, tingling nipples, darker nipples, dull low back pain, loss of appetite, increased appetite, white clumpy cm after reaching dpo, heightened sense of smell, metal taste in mouth, dry mouth, and low pelvic cramps.


----------



## GalvanBaby

COngratulations Sshylady!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa_84

Hi girls,

I posted this in the testing forum but wanted your opinions too!

So I know it's SUPER early, but I couldn't help starting to POAS yesterday at 6 dpo.

Anyway, this was long after the test dried, but I can definitely see a line now on my test from my FMU this morning at 7 dpo. I'm testing early because I got my BFP a year ago with my first child with a similarly dried test at 8 dpo, so I'm hoping for another early result again.

Also I've been having very suspicious AF-like cramping, all day yesterday and a bit of today which I *never* get without a full-on period. No blood at all!

I need help as I now have major line eye! Also what's the likelihood that this is just an evap? Would an evap show on the invert too?

Thanks!!


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, had my ultrasound today. Still had one follicle that hasn't disappeared yet but we got the go ahead for the new round. We are lowering the dose back down to 50 mg seeing as I had 11 eggs at 100 mg. really hope this 5th month is it! We have another mid cycle ultrasound April 8th on cd 12. We will be getting the trigger shot this time and then doing our first iui in the 9th. Excited to try something new although its pretty expensive so not sure how many we will do.


----------



## BabyHopeG

Lisa_84 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I posted this in the testing forum but wanted your opinions too!
> 
> So I know it's SUPER early, but I couldn't help starting to POAS yesterday at 6 dpo.
> 
> Anyway, this was long after the test dried, but I can definitely see a line now on my test from my FMU this morning at 7 dpo. I'm testing early because I got my BFP a year ago with my first child with a similarly dried test at 8 dpo, so I'm hoping for another early result again.
> 
> Also I've been having very suspicious AF-like cramping, all day yesterday and a bit of today which I *never* get without a full-on period. No blood at all!
> 
> I need help as I now have major line eye! Also what's the likelihood that this is just an evap? Would an evap show on the invert too?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 590549

Yes I definitely see a line! GL & keep us posted!


----------



## KayD1025

Hey ladies! 

Soo I'm out :sad1: The witch showed up yesterday after being 1 day late!! 
DH and I decided a month ago that if we didn't get pregnant this cycle that we would take a break from TTC for a few months, as you ladies know its very stressful while TTC and we have so much going on that right now it's best if we just keep our minds on other things. Breaks my heart, but I know it'll happen when it meant too! 

I'll still be around to check up on all of you <3

God bless you all :dust:


----------



## Lisa_84

Thank you BabyHopeG, I will! :)


----------



## Lisa_84

KayD - so sorry to hear AF showed :( I definitely believe in fate and that it will happen for you when it's meant to. Hoping that the next cycle you try is THE one for you :hugs:


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi Ladies,

So little time left!!

Lisa_84, hope the line gets stronger, keep testing!

Dannixo, all the best for the next cycle, sounds like you have great plans in place!

Really sorry to hear about AF:
Waiting4damon :hugs:
KayD1025 :hugs:

Time to POAS again Lisa_84


----------



## Left wonderin

Kay so sorry the witch got ya :( I agree Tcc is stressful and sometimes its worth taking a little holiday from it :) enjoy the break and sure we will see ya soon :)


----------



## Lisa_84

Tested again this morning, BFN Not going to worry about it yet as I'm only 8 dpo and have been feeling so "pregnant" with the weird cramping over the last few days.

Will test again tomorrow!


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi Ladies,

Well last day of the month is here!!!

It has been a great month for so many, but for the rest of us I'm sure we are looking forward to April!

Time to POAS: Wilsmom (2nd March date), 2012bebe & Misscalais

All the best for our final BFPs!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

After 3 positive tests, AF started last night. :cry: I thought the progesterone would keep it away, but I guess it didn't work for me. :cry:


----------



## Dannixo

Bellydreams said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well last day of the month is here!!!
> 
> It has been a great month for so many, but for the rest of us I'm sure we are looking forward to April!
> 
> Time to POAS: Wilsmom (2nd March date), 2012bebe & Misscalais
> 
> All the best for our final BFPs!!!

Have you made a April thread yet?


----------



## Left wonderin

GalvanBaby said:


> After 3 positive tests, AF started last night. :cry: I thought the progesterone would keep it away, but I guess it didn't work for me. :cry:

I'm so so sorry AF arrived . Must have been a bit of a shock after 3 positive tests. Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## GalvanBaby

It was a major shock, I felt so bad last night when I went to the bathroom and saw it. The worst part was we were at a party when it happened and SIL had just announced she was 7 weeks pregnant with a baby she doesn't even want. 

My RE wants me to go in for betas anyway to make sure. She said it is very rare to get so many positive HPTs and not even be pregnant. I have weird cramps on my right and left sides and none like typical AF cramps. I am praying this is just my crazy body and I get positive betas tomorrow. So, all hope is not lost yet even though I feel as though it is.


----------



## Left wonderin

Best to go for the tests , I'm wishing you all the luck in the world for tommrow and the testxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

GalvanBaby said:


> It was a major shock, I felt so bad last night when I went to the bathroom and saw it. The worst part was we were at a party when it happened and SIL had just announced she was 7 weeks pregnant with a baby she doesn't even want.
> 
> My RE wants me to go in for betas anyway to make sure. She said it is very rare to get so many positive HPTs and not even be pregnant. I have weird cramps on my right and left sides and none like typical AF cramps. I am praying this is just my crazy body and I get positive betas tomorrow. So, all hope is not lost yet even though I feel as though it is.

Alls not lost yet... Defo get it checked out:hugs: my mum tells she bled after her positive and thought it was all over and it's wasn't. Hope you still have your bean.:flower:


----------



## Bellydreams

GalvanBaby said:


> It was a major shock, I felt so bad last night when I went to the bathroom and saw it. The worst part was we were at a party when it happened and SIL had just announced she was 7 weeks pregnant with a baby she doesn't even want.
> 
> My RE wants me to go in for betas anyway to make sure. She said it is very rare to get so many positive HPTs and not even be pregnant. I have weird cramps on my right and left sides and none like typical AF cramps. I am praying this is just my crazy body and I get positive betas tomorrow. So, all hope is not lost yet even though I feel as though it is.

Really sorry to hear you are going through this! I hope the betas are still good as sometimes bleeding does happen for no reason and the pregnancy continues. Keep us up to date I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Bellydreams

Dannixo said:


> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well last day of the month is here!!!
> 
> It has been a great month for so many, but for the rest of us I'm sure we are looking forward to April!
> 
> Time to POAS: Wilsmom (2nd March date), 2012bebe & Misscalais
> 
> All the best for our final BFPs!!!
> 
> Have you made a April thread yet?Click to expand...

Look for Babyrogers thread for April in the TWW forum. I'm on a break after this cycle if it doesn't happen so wouldn't have had the strength to continue!


----------



## sunshinemum01

AHHHHH best Easter present yesterday for our family was a BFP  couldn't be happier right now


----------



## Dannixo

sunshinemum01 said:


> AHHHHH best Easter present yesterday for our family was a BFP  couldn't be happier right now

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## Bellydreams

sunshinemum01 said:


> AHHHHH best Easter present yesterday for our family was a BFP  couldn't be happier right now

Congratulations!! Happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## Nightnurse

Bellydreams said:


> Does anyone have an update for the following ladies:
> Girlibird, Darlingdiva, Kno, Poppy144, Flower Lily, Latrying, JaimieKaye, Natjenson, Amcolecchi, Rach.jay, Kesh89, Kerjack, *Nightnurse*, Puggyflump, 01k204, Babyboop, Toothfairy26, Kris80, Unexpected4, DazzlingDanie, KitteyKat2010, Baby4me2013, Essie0828, Chelsealu, Justagiraffe, Mummy2Lexi, EiffelBebe, Ttc_zgrimes, Mustbemadbaby, Zizzle, Mii, Jaspergold, Strongerdust, Brookettc3, Kissmequick, JessiBear1992, Andrea28, Twiggers, Missmom & Scarlett P.
> 
> I know some of you ate still waiting for a result or AF but let us know how you are!

*My last AF was March 6th so waiting now to see if AF shows or I get my BFP*


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, betas was 2, my third CP in 7 months. :cry: ON to cycle 17. I go for control tomorrow. So, I will see some of you ladies in the April thread.


----------



## Wilsmom

For this month, my test day was yesterday but my body ovulated 5 days late (I do the whole bbt and fertility friend thing). I decided to go ahead and take a test yesterday which had a very light positive. I overlooked it and thought I would test again in two days. We had a still birth this past October with our son Wil and a chemical pregnancy at the beginning of January. Well, this afternoon I couldn't stand it so I took another test. Had a light but very clear positive :0) so then I took the more tests (all different brands) which was 3 more light positives. I'm only 11 dpo right now and I get that they are typically pretty light since I have 3 more days to my expected Aunt Fern. Because of everything we've been through, I decided to go in for a blood test this afternoon. So while its pretty clear that we are pregnant, I'll update in the morning when I hear back from the lab results. We are so so so excited!!! Praying for a December baby!!!


----------



## Dannixo

Wilsmom said:


> For this month, my test day was yesterday but my body ovulated 5 days late (I do the whole bbt and fertility friend thing). I decided to go ahead and take a test yesterday which had a very light positive. I overlooked it and thought I would test again in two days. We had a still birth this past October with our son Wil and a chemical pregnancy at the beginning of January. Well, this afternoon I couldn't stand it so I took another test. Had a light but very clear positive :0) so then I took the more tests (all different brands) which was 3 more light positives. I'm only 11 dpo right now and I get that they are typically pretty light since I have 3 more days to my expected Aunt Fern. Because of everything we've been through, I decided to go in for a blood test this afternoon. So while its pretty clear that we are pregnant, I'll update in the morning when I hear back from the lab results. We are so so so excited!!! Praying for a December baby!!!

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## Try2findbaby

Congrats wilsmom! I got my bfp on 11dpo - I had a short lp so af was due on 11dpo. Many congrats and a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## ShorteeGirl01

Hello :)

I'm also in the two week wait, I'm due with AF in a few days, but no signs of her yet. I had light bright re/pink spotting 3 days ago so fingers crossed!


----------



## BabyHopeG

Wilsmom said:


> For this month, my test day was yesterday but my body ovulated 5 days late (I do the whole bbt and fertility friend thing). I decided to go ahead and take a test yesterday which had a very light positive. I overlooked it and thought I would test again in two days. We had a still birth this past October with our son Wil and a chemical pregnancy at the beginning of January. Well, this afternoon I couldn't stand it so I took another test. Had a light but very clear positive :0) so then I took the more tests (all different brands) which was 3 more light positives. I'm only 11 dpo right now and I get that they are typically pretty light since I have 3 more days to my expected Aunt Fern. Because of everything we've been through, I decided to go in for a blood test this afternoon. So while its pretty clear that we are pregnant, I'll update in the morning when I hear back from the lab results. We are so so so excited!!! Praying for a December baby!!!

That's fab news! Congratulations!! Keep us posted


----------



## Bellydreams

Nightnurse said:


> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an update for the following ladies:
> Girlibird, Darlingdiva, Kno, Poppy144, Flower Lily, Latrying, JaimieKaye, Natjenson, Amcolecchi, Rach.jay, Kesh89, Kerjack, *Nightnurse*, Puggyflump, 01k204, Babyboop, Toothfairy26, Kris80, Unexpected4, DazzlingDanie, KitteyKat2010, Baby4me2013, Essie0828, Chelsealu, Justagiraffe, Mummy2Lexi, EiffelBebe, Ttc_zgrimes, Mustbemadbaby, Zizzle, Mii, Jaspergold, Strongerdust, Brookettc3, Kissmequick, JessiBear1992, Andrea28, Twiggers, Missmom & Scarlett P.
> 
> I know some of you ate still waiting for a result or AF but let us know how you are!
> 
> *My last AF was March 6th so waiting now to see if AF shows or I get my BFP*Click to expand...

Keep us updated!!!


----------



## Bellydreams

GalvanBaby said:


> Well, betas was 2, my third CP in 7 months. :cry: ON to cycle 17. I go for control tomorrow. So, I will see some of you ladies in the April thread.

Really sorry to hear Galvanbaby. Hope next month is more successful!


----------



## Left wonderin

Galvan baby gosh not the news you wanted to hear . I'm so sorry for you both and sending lots of hugs your way . Your Positivity is amazing and inspiring :) good luck for cycle 17 and hoping for you it's a lucky one xx


----------



## Bellydreams

Wilsmom said:


> For this month, my test day was yesterday but my body ovulated 5 days late (I do the whole bbt and fertility friend thing). I decided to go ahead and take a test yesterday which had a very light positive. I overlooked it and thought I would test again in two days. We had a still birth this past October with our son Wil and a chemical pregnancy at the beginning of January. Well, this afternoon I couldn't stand it so I took another test. Had a light but very clear positive :0) so then I took the more tests (all different brands) which was 3 more light positives. I'm only 11 dpo right now and I get that they are typically pretty light since I have 3 more days to my expected Aunt Fern. Because of everything we've been through, I decided to go in for a blood test this afternoon. So while its pretty clear that we are pregnant, I'll update in the morning when I hear back from the lab results. We are so so so excited!!! Praying for a December baby!!!

Big :hugs: hope this is your time Wilsmom!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi everyone :wave:
I was down for early March testing and got a bfn....but as it turns out I got my :bfp: on this cycle!!! Just found out today!! Can I be moved from the bfn list? I wanna see that flashing bfp beside my name :happydance:


----------



## Bellydreams

ready2Bmum said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> I was down for early March testing and got a bfn....but as it turns out I got my :bfp: on this cycle!!! Just found out today!! Can I be moved from the bfn list? I wanna see that flashing bfp beside my name :happydance:

Wow what a great surprise! What happened?


----------



## Lazydaisys

ready2Bmum said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> I was down for early March testing and got a bfn....but as it turns out I got my :bfp: on this cycle!!! Just found out today!! Can I be moved from the bfn list? I wanna see that flashing bfp beside my name :happydance:

I love this:happydance::cloud9: fab news and gives me hope x


----------



## ready2Bmum

Bellydreams said:


> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :wave:
> I was down for early March testing and got a bfn....but as it turns out I got my :bfp: on this cycle!!! Just found out today!! Can I be moved from the bfn list? I wanna see that flashing bfp beside my name :happydance:
> 
> Wow what a great surprise! What happened?Click to expand...

It was our 8th month ttc, 4th round of clomid, and the very first month I honestly chilled out. After last months bfn I have a mini break down for about 3 days. After that I decided to give everything baby related a break, but we still dtd 3 days over ovulation. We werent "not trying" but I was not thinking about it. I stopped using preseed, and softcups, all natural. But to be honest, I think it was just our time :cloud9: 
Like I said, its very early at 10dpo, but hopefully this it :happydance:


----------



## ready2Bmum

Lazydaisys said:


> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :wave:
> I was down for early March testing and got a bfn....but as it turns out I got my :bfp: on this cycle!!! Just found out today!! Can I be moved from the bfn list? I wanna see that flashing bfp beside my name :happydance:
> 
> I love this:happydance::cloud9: fab news and gives me hope xClick to expand...

I had started to loose hope lazydaisys. Just shows it can happen to anyone! :hugs:


----------



## Bellydreams

Big congratulations!! A break certainly can do the trick!! Happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## AshNTom

Had blood test today and find out results tomorrow, wish me luck!!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, we just might change it back to a BFP. My betas were actually 20, not 2. I go for another one tomorrow so we shall see then. Keep me in your prayers!!


----------



## Lisa_84

Good luck! :)


----------



## PizzaWagon

My blood test came back as positive :D


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats!


----------



## Bellydreams

PizzaWagon said:


> My blood test came back as positive :D

Wow congrats!!! Happy & Healthy 9 months!


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations!


----------



## GalvanBaby

You can officially put mine back to a BFP!!! My betas doubled from 20 to 40 today!! :happydance:


----------



## Bellydreams

GalvanBaby said:


> You can officially put mine back to a BFP!!! My betas doubled from 20 to 40 today!! :happydance:

Already done my dear. How exciting!! Congratulations :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats, GalvanBaby!


----------



## ProfWife

GalvanBaby! That is such great news!! Congratulations!


----------



## Lisa_84

AF came. Bah.


----------



## Bellydreams

Lisa_84 said:


> AF came. Bah.

Sorry to hear :hugs:


----------



## Dannixo

Lisa_84 said:


> AF came. Bah.

I'm sorry dear! Hugs sent and fingers crossed for next month.


----------



## PixieQ

Sorry I forgot to update. AF came and I drowned my sorrows in a pile of chocolate. I'm on to April, obviously.


----------



## KayD1025

Hey ladies!!

I havent been on in a while.. almost a month acutally!
Once i got the witch in march, DH and i decided that we were going to take this month off from trying, as many of you already knew. I must say, this month "not trying" has been one of the most relaxing months in this past year... With Not thinking about getting pregnant, or when im ovulating, or that horrid 2 week wait :haha:
But i must admit, everytime DH and i :sex: its always in the back of my mind (And i was pretty sure that would happen)!! 

Anyways, I just decided to stop by and see how all of you were doing! <3 

I am so happy for all of you ladies who have gotten their BFP, Congrats!! :hugs:
To all the ladies who got BFN or AF, just remember everything will happen when its meant to. Your time WILL come!!

God bless you all :hugs: <3
Baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## SloppyJoe

Could have sworn I updated on this! But, I got a BFP the 18th. :) I wish you ladies the best of luck, after I get my first appointment at the doctor and confirm everything I'll be moving over to the 1st tri. I hope you all get your BFP soon! Babydust to you guys. 
Also, if you pray, please keep me in your thoughts because I lost my son Vincent last year...please just keep me in your thoughts that I have a healthy baby.


----------



## Lazydaisys

SloppyJoe said:


> Could have sworn I updated on this! But, I got a BFP the 18th. :) I wish you ladies the best of luck, after I get my first appointment at the doctor and confirm everything I'll be moving over to the 1st tri. I hope you all get your BFP soon! Babydust to you guys.
> Also, if you pray, please keep me in your thoughts because I lost my son Vincent last year...please just keep me in your thoughts that I have a healthy baby.

Congratulations:hugs::hugs: best wshes:flower:


----------



## MissyMom

Here's my update. Well AF hasn't gotten me yet but I haven't gotten a positive pregnancy test either. The only thing I have had (sorry TMI) is a bit of a blood spotted discharge. So I have no idea what is going on.


----------

